# TTC #1 at 35+



## EllaMom2B

For everyone 35+ TTC #1. We've waited this long by choice or circumstance, but now that we're ready, let the waiting end!


----------



## Leilani

Hi Ella

I'm glad to join you, and hope our ttc journies are short lived!!

I've been with DH just over 4 years and we got married last Sept. I finished with my BCP at the beginning of August, but we didn't really try the first 2 months - didn't want to risk being pregnant for the wedding - but more importantly our honeymoon - we travelled for a month - and the thought of being ill (as every woman in my family has been badly affected by morning sickness) was enough to put me off. Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## EllaMom2B

I went off in Sept after 20 yrs or so (with some breaks). My cycles seem regular enough at 29-31 days, so I'm grateful for that! Guess I don't really know what "trying" means now, five months in. For two of those we totally missed (what I think is) OV... But otherwise we're just BDing CD 10-20, hoping that covers our bases!

I'm finding it hard to stay positive, though I know a lot of women have been trying much longer and have struggled.


----------



## Deb111

Hiya

I've jumped over to join you in this thread now :thumbup:

Cd22 - I must not test! I must not test! I must not test! :dohh:

Deb xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

You're planning to test on CD 26? How long are your cycles? And remind me what month this is for you? (Of trying, I mean.) Feeling anything?

FX :dust:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi Beanhopes: do you think you just ov'ed? So the 2ww? 
 
I'm going mad, dreaming of BFPs. OV should be (should) early next week, so BDing starts tomorrow!


----------



## Deb111

Yep - I know it's early but I've got a FRER one so we'll see! :shrug:

Was feeling really positive, but not so much now. Felt nauseous for almost a week - but was really way too early for those kind of symptoms! :dohh:

Feeling exhausted last 2 days - but that's not unusual for me

Feel very down and emotional, but that could just be the pressureof the whole TTC thing :nope:

We've been TTC for almost 18 months (with just a couple of 1 month breaks due to hubby having dental surgery and also possibility of hubby being made redundant) so feeling pretty despondant about it all 

I must stay positive! I must stay positive!


----------



## Leilani

Hey Deb - I'm a couple of days behind you, but only have 26 day cycles - I'm going to wait til Tuesday to test - as Af should show her ugly mug on Monday afternoon/evening (well she has shown up around that time the last 5 cycles).

I'm trying to stay positive, but at the same time, trying to convince myself I'm out - to try and lessen he diappointment if I don't get a BFP!

A friend of mine got engaged on Monday (after knowing her chap just under 7 months), I'm really happy for her, but part of me thinks "Too soon" and another part of me thinks - you'd better not get pregnant first - they are planning on getting wed mid-April - the rest of me is really happy for her - as this is her first boyfriend in the seven years I've known her (she's 35), and she is really really happy with him!


----------



## EllaMom2B

I find myself being so so so jealous of my younger friends who are happily waiting to try for a year or two to enjoy the time with their OHs... I would never ever want to go back to my 20s, or even to last year -- too happy to have finally found my soulmate -- but oh to have 20-something ovaries!!!


----------



## Seity

Hi ladies, Just wanted to say that 35+ isn't all that late for trying for your first. Both my sister and I didn't get married until mid 30's and we both were 36 with our 1st. She's 38 and due with her 2nd only a month after my 1st will be born.
Good luck and I hope you get your BFP's soon!


----------



## Lisa1

Ok ladies I have jumped over here to I am so glad we have this now 35+ ttc1st as I worry so much about being to old to concieve and having everyone telling me oh you mustn't wait much longer and it really seems like it is now or never!

My journey so far got married in 1996 met my then hb when I was 14 we got married after 8yrs I was 22 oh was 27 I wanted tostart a family straight away but he wasn't ready so i would never off lied and had a mistake as I knew this would be most the special time in my life and wanted him to feel the same so I waited.......and waited.....and fecking waited....

I finally told him right i am not taking the pill anymore I have been on it for 16yrs I am 30 we both have great jobs and every year you tell me next year and I like an idiot believe him and wait again.

I have read every book about child birth over those 16 yrs I could have trained to be a mw! we had a beautiful 4 bedroom house in the country OH earned loads of money we had everything or so I thought:( when i came off the pill our sex life virtually disappeared i thought it him worrying about being a dad and I truly think he was pertrified with the responsibility he would say what if I am not a good dad?

So long story short he went to work one night and when I came home I found a strange mobile in the living room he rung told me it was a work phone and to turn it off he seemed really strange so i thought hmmm i wonder...... I immediately jumped in the car and went to see my best friend and together we looked thorugh it to discover pics of a girl he worked with naked texts messages etc... so that was it my world was destroyed, OH came back begged forgiveness we tried conselling for 6 months and I stayed for another 2yrs but I couldn't get over it and in this time OH was desperate for us to ttc, I knew even though i had waited all this time and it was all I wanted, this was not the man to be a father to my child.

So I left my hardest thing I ever done went to my dads and started all over again met my lovely bf (who was 25 then) a month later and we have been together since:) I panic I have left it to late but am glad I am not having to struggle with a lo and all the pain of sharing them with hb.

Divorce hearing is this Tuesday and I am so nervous, but if everything goes well me and oh will be moving to a lovely House in the country:) We have made an offer and it was accepted I just need the settlement from the divorce, am living in OH apartment at the minute.

I want my :bfp: this month as when we move to our new house in March I can annouce my :bfp: and my life will be complete. So girls sprinkle me with fairy dust cause these last few years have been tough and PMA this year is my year:)

Lisa


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi...just joined this site and glad to see that I'll not the only "geriatric" lol.

I'm 39 in June and my fiance is 34. Been together 3 1/2 years and getting married on 9th July....would give up the wedding gladly if I could just get pregnant! I am soooo desperate and my sis-in-law has just announced she is pregnant with her 3rd. Is it wrong to be so happy for them both but really jealous too?

We decided to start TTC so I had my mirena coil removed in July 09 and my first AF in August - this was first AF for 4 years as i didnt have any with mirena. I've always had really irregular periods in the past but they have been regular as clockwork since August. My last cycle started 24th December and i started using OPKs too. I got a -OPK on Monday and have had a +OPK every day since then. I know that you're not supposed to keep testing but I can't help it lol.

It would be great to chat and share experiences with others in the same boat.


----------



## Lisa1

Hi Tiger-lass 

my sil is was due her baby on Monday but stilll hasn't gone they are bringing her in on the 13th if she hasn't gone by then.

It's so hard hearing all the baby talk and i am pleased for her but jealous non the less:( congrats on the wedding and hopefully you will be walking down the aisle preggers xx

sending you loads of babydust xx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Thanks for that xx

If i manage to get pregnant then it will be a quick visit to the registrar's me thinks lol...really dont fancy a maternity wedding dress ...but just now i'd take anything!

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Lisa1

This is our fifth month trying I came off bcp and periods were a bit random for a few months but these last two months they have settled down thank god 27 days with a 16 lutheal phase. I am taking pregnacare and eating healthly and exercising, using OPKS and seeing a surge so hoping it's just a matter of egg meet sperm and bingo.

I have made an appointment for next week to see the doctor get the ball rolling as all the kind people like to keep reminding me that i don't have the time to hang about at my age AHHH!

I like to remind them that pressure can affect my fertility and that having them reaffirm my fears does not HELP!!!! 

Is this your first wedding? I will hopefully be getting married this year have the ring picked and oh has paid for most of it but it's gonna be a surprise so don't know when i will get it.

I am like you BABY first and then marriage can be an add on lol I have all the time in the world to get married but getting pregnant I need to do now and soon! Oh the pressure feel like i have big ben for my biological clock lol


----------



## Tigger_lass

Yes, it's my first marriage. OH was married before -no kids. I'm also due to go back to the doctor. Waiting to see if we've been lucky this month before making the appointment. I really can't afford to wait much longer for help - there is a possibility of PCOS.

My OH wants a baby too but it is definitely me who is driving this. People might say that I've left it too late but I wanted to wait for the right man - it's not about a baby at any cost. We're settled, we're happy and we just want a baby to complete our happiness - not too much to ask is it? :)

I am trying so hard not to symptom spot...just got to be patient and hope that AF misses her bus this month!!


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi Beanhopes: do you think you just ov'ed? So the 2ww?
> 
> I'm going mad, dreaming of BFPs. OV should be (should) early next week, so BDing starts tomorrow!

Helloooo I found you all!!
Sorry I'm so late, been too busy at work this week. 
Ok so how is everyone doing?
I'm on cd16 and I still have no idea if I ovulated or not. Arghh! If I did I think it might have been Sunday/Monday as I had some ovulation twinges on those days. So that would make me approx 4dpo.
Today I have sharp pains that occasionally shoot through my (.)(.) and uncomfortable lumps under my arms which is probably breast tissue. 
Sending :dust: and PMA.
xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Ok ladies I have jumped over here to I am so glad we have this now 35+ ttc1st as I worry so much about being to old to concieve and having everyone telling me oh you mustn't wait much longer and it really seems like it is now or never!
> 
> My journey so far got married in 1996 met my then hb when I was 14 we got married after 8yrs I was 22 oh was 27 I wanted tostart a family straight away but he wasn't ready so i would never off lied and had a mistake as I knew this would be most the special time in my life and wanted him to feel the same so I waited.......and waited.....and fecking waited....
> 
> I finally told him right i am not taking the pill anymore I have been on it for 16yrs I am 30 we both have great jobs and every year you tell me next year and I like an idiot believe him and wait again.
> 
> I have read every book about child birth over those 16 yrs I could have trained to be a mw! we had a beautiful 4 bedroom house in the country OH earned loads of money we had everything or so I thought:( when i came off the pill our sex life virtually disappeared i thought it him worrying about being a dad and I truly think he was pertrified with the responsibility he would say what if I am not a good dad?
> 
> So long story short he went to work one night and when I came home I found a strange mobile in the living room he rung told me it was a work phone and to turn it off he seemed really strange so i thought hmmm i wonder...... I immediately jumped in the car and went to see my best friend and together we looked thorugh it to discover pics of a girl he worked with naked texts messages etc... so that was it my world was destroyed, OH came back begged forgiveness we tried conselling for 6 months and I stayed for another 2yrs but I couldn't get over it and in this time OH was desperate for us to ttc, I knew even though i had waited all this time and it was all I wanted, this was not the man to be a father to my child.
> 
> So I left my hardest thing I ever done went to my dads and started all over again met my lovely bf (who was 25 then) a month later and we have been together since:) I panic I have left it to late but am glad I am not having to struggle with a lo and all the pain of sharing them with hb.
> 
> Divorce hearing is this Tuesday and I am so nervous, but if everything goes well me and oh will be moving to a lovely House in the country:) We have made an offer and it was accepted I just need the settlement from the divorce, am living in OH apartment at the minute.
> 
> I want my :bfp: this month as when we move to our new house in March I can annouce my :bfp: and my life will be complete. So girls sprinkle me with fairy dust cause these last few years have been tough and PMA this year is my year:)
> 
> Lisa

Hi Lisa
You are in good company on this thread. Sending you lots of :dust: and hope you get your :bfp:. To be honest it'd be great if we all got one. xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - glad to see more people have found us here!

I've a bit of a dilemma - I was supposed to go to the dentist yesterday, but thoguht it was today, so messed up there - anyway I've rescheduled, and I was hoping to make it later next week, as by then I'll know if I've got my BFP or not, but the only day they could fit me in was Monday, but I'm not due to test til Tuesday (14DPO). I'm hoping my dentist won't want to do x-rays, as I had some done just before the wedding (early sept) and apart from a broken tooth we already know about, there was nothing to see.

I really don't want to test early - as I get a bit sick of reading about women who test early then come on here saying "Am I out?", when FFS, why did they test already, and if they'd done any homework (let alone use FMU), they'd know that they're not out 'til AF shows up! sorry rant over, but really - come on ladies!!!


----------



## Deb111

Some people get early results and the 2WW can make you pretty desperate - esp when you're onto month 18 like we are - I don't very often test or do it early ... but well, sometimes it gets the better of me :dohh:.... each to their own eh?


----------



## Leilani

I can understand the anxiousness and testing early - it's the endless questions about "Am I out at 8/9/10 dpo?" that do my head in!!

Here in NZ, I've yet to find a stockist of cheap pregnancy tests - I bought a 3 pack for about $18, and they look like the kind everyone on here refers to as ICs - just a bit of card - but they did come with a tiny pot to pee in! When (no if just yet) I get my BFP, I want to use a digital one that says Pregnant on it, to show DH, but just had a look on the Boots.com website and they are over $40 for a 2 pack - just looked and it's £11.89 - which is just under half price!! And most tests here are blue-dye ones too. Boo for living at the arse end of the wold - but yay for it being summer!


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Yes, it's my first marriage. OH was married before -no kids. I'm also due to go back to the doctor. Waiting to see if we've been lucky this month before making the appointment. I really can't afford to wait much longer for help - there is a possibility of PCOS.
> 
> My OH wants a baby too but it is definitely me who is driving this. People might say that I've left it too late but I wanted to wait for the right man - it's not about a baby at any cost. We're settled, we're happy and we just want a baby to complete our happiness - not too much to ask is it? :)
> 
> I am trying so hard not to symptom spot...just got to be patient and hope that AF misses her bus this month!!

it's not to much to ask we have waited till we got the right guy! Come on storky you know we are the perfect parents so send us all a :bfp: this month!


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks bean hopes xx

I think this thread will be really lucky for us all! Come on lets start the :bfp:'s pma all the way this year.


----------



## treezo

Can i join you girlies, I am 35, husband will be 37 in a few weeks time. We got married in July last year, and I stopped BCP Sept09 this is our first month of ttc for #1. I do feel that I have left it a little late its just amazing how fast the time has ticked til now! Here's hoping we are all blessed fairly quickly:winkwink:

Sending lots of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Welcome treezo!

:)


----------



## Beanhopes

Welcome Treezo. :hugs:
What do you all think about us having status listing so we know who is due to test when? 
x


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Welcome Treezo. :hugs:
> What do you all think about us having status listing so we know who is due to test when?
> x

great idea and maybe ellamum2b could sort out a name for us and a signature?

not sure if that is it's name but some girls have team 2010 etc at the bottom of their posts.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hmm... not sure how to do a signature, but will try my best to start a list of testing days. Let me know? 

I just went to the ob/gyn yesterday. It's only CD 10, but it's been since Sept. with no luck. So she prescribed anastozole and premerin for the next three months (starting in February). After that it's the reproductive endocrinologist for me.

Haven't told OH about the dr's visit yet. His 1st wife was infertile, so has been through the wringer before. He thinks it will just happen for us, but of course I'll be to blame if it doesn't! Sigh. 

Forgive me girls, feeling crappy today about everything, and pretty hopeless about ttc.:cry:


----------



## Deb111

> it's not to much to ask we have waited till we got the right guy! Come on storky you know we are the perfect parents so send us all a :bfp: this month!

I'll second that!


----------



## Deb111

> Forgive me girls, feeling crappy today about everything, and pretty hopeless about ttc.:cry:

Hugs hun :hugs:

Af got me this morning and I'm not coping with it at all well :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Have our first appt with the FS on wednesday which I'm dreading - not sure I want to hear what they're going to say either now or further down the line, plus tests freak me out for one reason or another.

Anyway, just to let you know I'm going to take a few days off the site to pull myself together - at the moment I :cry: reading people's bfn posts cos I know how painful it is and I :cry: reading people's bfp posts cos I'm jealous so I don't think I'm much good to be around at the moment.

Anyway, I'll be back in a few days I';m sure and in the mean time - lots of :dust: to you all

Deb xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

And I second the baby first then marriage! I got divorced in 2007 and have been through two years of HELL personally, professionally, and in every which way! Though sometimes now so happy with OH, I think I don't deserve the complete happiness of being a mother too... that having found the love of my life I shouldn't ask for any more...

I do hope this is a lucky thread!!! Sending TONS and TONS of babydust and good wishes to all! Even when I can't hope for myself, I can hope for all of you!!!!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

QUOTE=Deb111;4032270]


> Af got me this morning and I'm not coping with it at all well :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Have our first appt with the FS on wednesday which I'm dreading - not sure I want to hear what they're going to say either now or further down the line, plus tests freak me out for one reason or another.
> 
> Anyway, just to let you know I'm going to take a few days off the site to pull myself together - at the moment I :cry: reading people's bfn posts cos I know how painful it is and I :cry: reading people's bfp posts cos I'm jealous so I don't think I'm much good to be around at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back in a few days I';m sure and in the mean time - lots of :dust: to you all
> 
> Deb xx

:hugs::hugs:

We're here for you hun!


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb111 said:


> it's not to much to ask we have waited till we got the right guy! Come on storky you know we are the perfect parents so send us all a :bfp: this month!
> 
> I'll second that!Click to expand...

I'll third that! xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb111 said:


> Forgive me girls, feeling crappy today about everything, and pretty hopeless about ttc.:cry:
> 
> Hugs hun :hugs:
> 
> Af got me this morning and I'm not coping with it at all well :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Have our first appt with the FS on wednesday which I'm dreading - not sure I want to hear what they're going to say either now or further down the line, plus tests freak me out for one reason or another.
> 
> Anyway, just to let you know I'm going to take a few days off the site to pull myself together - at the moment I :cry: reading people's bfn posts cos I know how painful it is and I :cry: reading people's bfp posts cos I'm jealous so I don't think I'm much good to be around at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back in a few days I';m sure and in the mean time - lots of :dust: to you all
> 
> Deb xxClick to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry Deb. I know you won't be checking this for a while but I'd like to send you a big cuddle :hugs:. It won't do anything to help you get your BFP but it might help you realise that some of us know how you feel and we are here for you when you are ready to come back.
Take care and remember that we need to be relaxed and stress free to catch that miracle egg. Perhaps try focusing on a new interest, some people swear that they got their BFP after starting Yoga. 
Sending you back lots of :dust:


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Hmm... not sure how to do a signature, but will try my best to start a list of testing days. Let me know?
> 
> I just went to the ob/gyn yesterday. It's only CD 10, but it's been since Sept. with no luck. So she prescribed anastozole and premerin for the next three months (starting in February). After that it's the reproductive endocrinologist for me.
> 
> Haven't told OH about the dr's visit yet. His 1st wife was infertile, so has been through the wringer before. He thinks it will just happen for us, but of course I'll be to blame if it doesn't! Sigh.
> 
> Forgive me girls, feeling crappy today about everything, and pretty hopeless about ttc.:cry:

Hi EllaMom2B
I've chickened out of my appointment this month and have a feeling I'll be there in March if nothing happens.:shrug:
Perhaps with your OH you could take the "what he doesn't know won't hurt him mentality" although to carry it all yourself is a big deal. I bought some fertility tests from Amazon by BabySafe his and hers to put our mind at rest. Has your OH been tested before? I didn't fancy the idea of trying for months on end if we didn't even stand a chance. Harsh I know but this ttc drives you crazy enough :wacko:
Don't feel down at least you've had an appointment and have some potentially magic medicine. We need to pull up all our PMA from somewhere. 
Big hugs to you and :dust: to us all.
xx


----------



## Leilani

Deb111 said:


> Forgive me girls, feeling crappy today about everything, and pretty hopeless about ttc.:cry:
> 
> Hugs hun :hugs:
> 
> Af got me this morning and I'm not coping with it at all well :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Have our first appt with the FS on wednesday which I'm dreading - not sure I want to hear what they're going to say either now or further down the line, plus tests freak me out for one reason or another.
> 
> Anyway, just to let you know I'm going to take a few days off the site to pull myself together - at the moment I :cry: reading people's bfn posts cos I know how painful it is and I :cry: reading people's bfp posts cos I'm jealous so I don't think I'm much good to be around at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back in a few days I';m sure and in the mean time - lots of :dust: to you all
> 
> Deb xxClick to expand...

If you read this: Take it easy Deb - and GL on Weds. Hopefully the specialist will be able to point you in the right direction. With any luck it might be something easily fixable - anything has to be better than the "Unknown Infertility" my GP keeps telling me about. Have you or DH had any tests yet?


----------



## EllaMom2B

It's not OH, I know, because his ex had an ectopic and m/c: he was tested and cleared; she was diagnosed (with exactly what I don't know). I've heard about loads of people on clomid but never anastrozole. I don't think there's any reason to tell OH -- it's all stressful enough, doubly so for him given the past. But maybe I won't even need it... BD yesterday and throughout the week (I hope), so maybe this will be my month? Not feeling it, though. Sigh.

Sorry to be a downer!


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> It's not OH, I know, because his ex had an ectopic and m/c: he was tested and cleared; she was diagnosed (with exactly what I don't know). I've heard about loads of people on clomid but never anastrozole. I don't think there's any reason to tell OH -- it's all stressful enough, doubly so for him given the past. But maybe I won't even need it... BD yesterday and throughout the week (I hope), so maybe this will be my month? Not feeling it, though. Sigh.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer!

I'm not feeling it at all either and I don't even know if I ovulated. I will definately be back to temping next month. We have a romantic hols to Dubai at the end of the month which is perfectly timed for my fertile time so if we can't get lucky when we are away from all the usual stresses then I will be looking for a Fertility Specialist in Feb.
A friend used clomid and acupuncture after ttc for 2yrs then on her 2nd month she got her BFP.
Don't apologise we've all got our hopes pined on this and it's seriously hard work. 
:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Just to say I'm thinking of everyone and hoping that you are either

1) Taking good care of yourself while awaiting OV
2) BDing lots to catch that egg!
3) Surviving the 2ww and looking forward to a BFP

Where is everyone in terms of cycling, testing, etc? I'm trying to convince my OH to BD... I think the TTC is getting to him. When he knows it's "that time," suddenly he loses all interest in DTD. Strange. And upsetting.


----------



## Leilani

HI Ella

Well it's Sunday and 12DPO here, so I'm going to wait til Weds Morning to test - AF usually shows late afternoon, so expecting here Tues pm. I have 2 pg tests in the cupboard, but don't think they are very sensitive (the say test on first day of missed period on them). We really are starved of choice here in NZ for some things, pregnancy tests being one of them! (trousers for shorter people is another - every pair comes in extra-long, and you have to shorten accordingly!!)

Anyway, spent a bit of time on e-bay bast night looking for stockists who ship to NZ, and have saved a few in case I need them next month.

As for the BDing, DH and I have come to an agreement - I have to tell him by dinnertime at the latest if we need to have the Babymaking sex, so he has a few hours to psych himself up, then we go to the bedroom about half 9ish, it's a quick wham-bam thank-you mam, I put a pillow under my bum and get a book, and he goes back to the lounge to watch TV for half an hour or so. He doesn't like the pressure of going to be and being asked to perform on the spot! It worked well this month, 3 nights in a row with about 12 minutes of sex altogether - not romantic, but I'm prepared to live with that!

I also think that helped with our post-ov BDing - he's actually felt like doing it - which didn't happen the previous 2 cycles!


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Just to say I'm thinking of everyone and hoping that you are either
> 
> 1) Taking good care of yourself while awaiting OV
> 2) BDing lots to catch that egg!
> 3) Surviving the 2ww and looking forward to a BFP
> 
> Where is everyone in terms of cycling, testing, etc? I'm trying to convince my OH to BD... I think the TTC is getting to him. When he knows it's "that time," suddenly he loses all interest in DTD. Strange. And upsetting.

Hi Ellamom2b

I am on cd13 just about to do an opk to see if I am gonna ovulate? should ovulate tomorrow I think but having no ov pain which I usually get. we have had bd cd8,9,11,12 and will bd tonight as well.

bding so much has really taken the fun outta if :growlmad: but if we can get a :bfp: soon we can get back to bd when we want rather than when we have to:thumbup:

Ellamom what has the doc given you and why? is it to help you ov? I have an appointment tomorrow morning to see my Dr about ttc but unfortunately can't make it so will have to make another appointment.:growlmad:


----------



## Lisa1

ok so took my last OPK which is positive have bd cd8 cd9 cd11 cd12 and tonight is cd13 we will bd tonight and the next two nights.

Do you think bd tonight and the next two should cover it? i have settled into a 27day cycle so should be due my :bfp: PMA on the 25th of February. come on little bean jump out and make your self known to spermies!!!!

I have such PMA this month which is good but also setting myself up for one almighty fall on the 25th but PMA I am getting a lo and not a :witch:

Babydust to all xxxxxx come on girlies lets start rolling in those :bfp:


----------



## Beanhopes

Good morning lovelies

I had a really low day yesterday after spending Satuday afternoon buying lots of baby products to make up a baby basket for my friend who is due on March 7th. My DH and I visited them for dinner and they have the most beautiful nursery. She burst into tears when I walked in ladened with baby treats. Apparently she has no control over her emotions at the mo! :haha:

Anyway I got up yesterday feeling so happy for them but also so fed up as I really want to have that much excitement and joy in my life right now. Feels like it's never going to happen. :cry:

Probably just my hormones and the fact that I've woken up with a stinking cold. Sorry to vent and I really hope you are all working on your :bfp:'s.

Who is due to test when? I'm expecting AF 19th so if, by some small miracle, she doesn't show then I'll be testing on 21st. My DH will be away in Italy that week so I'll either be sobbing into my pillow or going insane waiting to tell him some very exciting news when he gets home!!

PMA and :dust: to you all. x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Morning!

Lisa, sounds like you've got everything covered! OH said no way last night, so we BD CD 10 and 12, then plan to tonight (CD 14). I envy your PMA -- I'm feeling low too, babyhopes. 

After 6 mos w/o luck, the dr prescibed Anastrozole and Premerin for the next 3 mos in ever increasing doses. Anastrozole is like Clomid -- a drug to induce ovulation; unlike Clomid, Anastrozole does not increase the chance of multiples (twins or more). That's important for older women when multiples are high risk for mom and baby. The drug was originally developed for breast cancer treatment. 

The side effect of Anastrozole is depletion of the uterine lining, so it needs to be taken in conjunction with estrogen. That's the Premerin. Apparently it causes vicious nauseau.


----------



## Beanhopes

:haha:


EllaMom2B said:


> Morning!
> 
> Lisa, sounds like you've got everything covered! OH said no way last night, so we BD CD 10 and 12, then plan to tonight (CD 14). I envy your PMA -- I'm feeling low too, babyhopes.
> 
> After 6 mos w/o luck, the dr prescibed Anastrozole and Premerin for the next 3 mos in ever increasing doses. Anastrozole is like Clomid -- a drug to induce ovulation; unlike Clomid, Anastrozole does not increase the chance of multiples (twins or more). That's important for older women when multiples are high risk for mom and baby. The drug was originally developed for breast cancer treatment.
> 
> The side effect of Anastrozole is depletion of the uterine lining, so it needs to be taken in conjunction with estrogen. That's the Premerin. Apparently it causes vicious nauseau.

Lisa - well and truly covered!! :thumbup:
EllaMom - I don't like the thought of taking loads of medication although I totally appreciate the need for it. I will probably be heading to the FS myself next month. I only took the BCP for 6mths and got pigmentation marks so just lived in a sexless relationship with my ex :haha: I really hope you don't feel poorly with the medication as that would put me off :sex:! 
Loads more PMA :hugs:x


----------



## Lisa1

Hi Beanhopes OMG how exciting I think you will be the first to test!! sending you loads of babydust and PMA.

Ellamom I am defo gonna see the doc if we don't catch the egg this month, hoping you get a :bfp: and I like that you are pro-active. if it is available and can help i would try anything xx hope you don't get sick or feel bad hun xx

Well another two nights of bd then I really don't wanna have sex for another fortnight at least! the :babydance: is ruining my sex life:(

but PMA for a :bfp: and not the bloody :witch:

Hoping all the girls on 35+ get knocked up this month xxxx :babydust:


----------



## Leilani

Well it's CD26 here 14DPO and AF is due this arvo - but I don't feel like she's coming, I don't feel anything really. So I did a HPT with FMU and got a BFN! I know my tests aren't very sensitive, but I thought I'd be able to see something on 14DPO!

Oh well, I'm not counting myself out until I see AF, but I'm not feeling hopeful - and to top it off, it's supposed to be the middle of summer and I'm sat on the sofa, under a blanket and it's cold and rainy outside.

EllaMom - your drug cocktail sounds interesting, yet amazing that a drug designed for breast cancer has uses in fertility. I hope you see some positive results quickly and hoefully avoid the nausea!


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Though it was time I pulled myself together and popped in to say hi! Just been catching up on the posts I've missed and wanted to say thanks for all the supportive messages and hugs to you all :hugs:

Having sleepless nights already about appt with FS on wednesday! :dohh:

Hope you've all been busy working on those :bfp:

Deb xx


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Morning!
> 
> Lisa, sounds like you've got everything covered! OH said no way last night, so we BD CD 10 and 12, then plan to tonight (CD 14). I envy your PMA -- I'm feeling low too, babyhopes.
> 
> After 6 mos w/o luck, the dr prescibed Anastrozole and Premerin for the next 3 mos in ever increasing doses. Anastrozole is like Clomid -- a drug to induce ovulation; unlike Clomid, Anastrozole does not increase the chance of multiples (twins or more). That's important for older women when multiples are high risk for mom and baby. The drug was originally developed for breast cancer treatment.
> 
> The side effect of Anastrozole is depletion of the uterine lining, so it needs to be taken in conjunction with estrogen. That's the Premerin. Apparently it causes vicious nauseau.

hi Ellamom

How do you know when you ovulate? are you using opks?


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Well it's CD26 here 14DPO and AF is due this arvo - but I don't feel like she's coming, I don't feel anything really. So I did a HPT with FMU and got a BFN! I know my tests aren't very sensitive, but I thought I'd be able to see something on 14DPO!
> 
> Oh well, I'm not counting myself out until I see AF, but I'm not feeling hopeful - and to top it off, it's supposed to be the middle of summer and I'm sat on the sofa, under a blanket and it's cold and rainy outside.
> 
> EllaMom - your drug cocktail sounds interesting, yet amazing that a drug designed for breast cancer has uses in fertility. I hope you see some positive results quickly and hoefully avoid the nausea!

Pma Leilani I like it not out until the :witch: arrives:thumbup: fx hun for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Though it was time I pulled myself together and popped in to say hi! Just been catching up on the posts I've missed and wanted to say thanks for all the supportive messages and hugs to you all :hugs:
> 
> Having sleepless nights already about appt with FS on wednesday! :dohh:
> 
> Hope you've all been busy working on those :bfp:
> 
> Deb xx

Good luck for Wednesday:thumbup: keep us updated hun on how you get on:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Good to see you again Deb! Let us know how Wednesday goes... I'm sending all of my good thoughts your way!

Leilani, you're not out until the witch shows! There are tons of stories about bfps coming a week after AF is due. Actually, just last week the FS told me that she really doesn't trust home tests until 5 days after... too much variation, she says in healthy hormone levels. So it could be a false neg!

Beanhopes, you're testing the 21st at 12 or 14 dpo? My OH will be away the 19th to 25th, so I'm thinking the 24th, which should be around 10 dpo for me. Early, I know, but a girl can dream! (AF would arrive around the 27th.)

I don't actually know when I OV, not really, except by CM and mittelschmerz. This month I'm still hopeful -- I don't want to need the meds -- because I've had loads of EWCM. I have a feeling the last day is today, so we'll BD tonight come hell or high water! My mittelschmerz is vicious and predictable: AF-like cramps plus lots of gastric distress (complete with loud, embarrassing noises TMI!). The CM and pains always come around CD 14 or so, and my cycle's been between 27 and 31 days since coming off bcp in Sept.

My ex and I had a completely sexless marriage, which is why I left him! (That, and I met my soulmate -- thank you universe!!) Wish I hadn't stayed on the bcp for all those years.

This thread helps me stay positive. Thanks!


----------



## Leilani

Oh well, the:witch: showed up bang on schedule at 2.30 this arvo. She does like to show up on time, and I mean within an hour of her ETA! I'm not too upset, well just a tad, but I'm always happy when she shows up when expected. I know I should have waited until tomorrow - that way I wouldn't have wasted a test, but having only done 2 HPT in my life, I don't think I'm totally addicted to POAS - yet.

We/I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor - as after 19 years mostly on the pill, I didn't have a clue what my cycles were like, or if I even ovulated. I enjoy using it - and then endlessly studying the sticks. I label and keep them, so I can compare one month to the next. Though I only have 2 months worth to compare at the mo. The first month I used it was my anovulatory month/3 weeks, but for research purposes I have kept them too. Luckily I have relatively short cycles, and OV on day 12, so only get through 6 sticks, which is lucky as they're quite expensive!

So onto this month, I will be taking EPO and maybe Robitussin up til OV - the Robitussin will be a new thing this month, I will take Soy Isoflavones from days 3-7, took 100mg last month, might up this to 120mg this time. I take Soy as my GP told me that my body has to push hard to ovulate, so I take the soy as a bit of a booster. I have been taking a B-Complex, but don't really think I need to, so will go back to the women's multi-vit that I have, it still has B6 and 12, but not as much as the complex, and of course our friend the Folic Acid.

I also ordered some clearblue digital pregnancy tests (the ones which tell you how far along you are) from eBay this morning - in the hope I wouldn't need them &/or as a way to ensure AF showed up!

It's still crappy weather outside, so I'm going to make another coffee (de-caf of course), get back under my blanket, keep reading my book and eat a bit of chocolate. I have painted a wall and glossed a door-frame today - so I haven't been totally slovenly today.

Deb111, do you have a list of questions to ask the specialist? I'm trying to think what I'm going to ask when we get our appointment through, but can only come up with "What do we need to do now?", which is a bit vague, but I figure it's their job to devise the best course of action for the best possible outcome. GL.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well....

I'm 2WW at the moment...due AF on 24th and symptom spotting even though i am trying not to! Yesterday was the worst...so tired that i went back to bed after OH went to work...slept from 930am-12 noon!!! Been feeling nauseous for the last few days -even started getting it whilst driving -but thought i was going to pass out at work yesterday afternoon. Horrible metallic taste in my mouth and evil nightmares too. To top it off headaches and seriously snappy at everyone...I can't take 2 weeks of this lol.

OH is trying to keep me from looking at things too deeply. He is able to rationalise all the symptoms away but that just makes me cross lol....i need hope :)

Sending best wishes to you all and hopes for a BFP

Tracey
xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello Team 35+ :thumbup:

Leilani - I'm sorry AF arrived, but well done on the PMA I could do with taking a leaf out of your book!

Deb111 - welcome back and good luck for Wednesday :hugs:

Ellamom - my DH is away from 17th-21st Jan and AF is due 19th. As I didn't do any oving tests this month I don't actually know when/if I ovd. I will only POAS if AF doesn't show as I can't bear to see another :bfn: 

Tigerlass - sounds like you've got a whole lot going on. How many days ago did you ovulate?

:dust:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Beanhopes

I am using OPK and got -opk sunday 3rd and monday 4th. +opk tuesday-saturday (I know I shouldnt have kept testing but I couldnt resist it lol).

My cycle is around 30-32 days long. We've been TTC since July but this is the first month I've used OPK so not sure exactly what day I OV'd. I just feel different this time. Maybe I'm just pinning everything on this month so I can stop planning my wedding lol.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi Tracey!

We all need hope!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

What a good regimine Leilani, and an amazing attitude. 

How are you feeling babyhopes? With AF due on the 19th, you're about 7 dpo?

I really, really, really want this to be my month... OUR month!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hi Ellamom

Yes I think I must be about 7/8dpo. 

I really thought I wouldn't symptom spot this month but you really can't help it when weird things start happening :shrug:

For the past couple of days I've been wearing my sports bras constantly and even sleeping in them to try and ease the discomfort in my bbs. They were so painful and the bra's are helping although I can still feel twinges going on.

When I went to bed I felt like AF had arrived so I went to the bathroom and it was just a lot of creamy cm but tinged with pink (sorry tmi:blush:). Today I have a dragging feeling and light brown watery cm. Now either AF is going to arrive very early or maybe it could be implantation? Why else would I be getting this 7days before AF is due?

Also I've got a stinky head cold but I'm not taking anything for it just incase!

Oh well, what will be, will be. I have everything crossed that this is our month
:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Hi Ellamom
> 
> Yes I think I must be about 7/8dpo.
> 
> I really thought I wouldn't symptom spot this month but you really can't help it when weird things start happening :shrug:
> 
> For the past couple of days I've been wearing my sports bras constantly and even sleeping in them to try and ease the discomfort in my bbs. They were so painful and the bra's are helping although I can still feel twinges going on.
> 
> When I went to bed I felt like AF had arrived so I went to the bathroom and it was just a lot of creamy cm but tinged with pink (sorry tmi:blush:). Today I have a dragging feeling and light brown watery cm. Now either AF is going to arrive very early or maybe it could be implantation? Why else would I be getting this 7days before AF is due?
> 
> Also I've got a stinky head cold but I'm not taking anything for it just incase!
> 
> Oh well, what will be, will be. I have everything crossed that this is our month
> :hugs:

OMG! That totally sounds like implantation! So exciting! :dust::dust:

I can't help being really excited this month... is irrational exuberance an early symptom? LOL. I guess it's because I'm so eager to avoid the drugs that I'm so so so hopeful this will be my month. OUR month! Plus, and this is TMI, the bedtime was really good these three times around ov, and I can't help but think that's a good sign. Stupid, I know!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Fx'd for you Beanhopes...it certainly sounds good xxx

Tracey


----------



## Deb111

> For the past couple of days I've been wearing my sports bras constantly and even sleeping in them to try and ease the discomfort in my bbs. They were so painful and the bra's are helping although I can still feel twinges going on.
> 
> When I went to bed I felt like AF had arrived so I went to the bathroom and it was just a lot of creamy cm but tinged with pink (sorry tmi:blush:). Today I have a dragging feeling and light brown watery cm. Now either AF is going to arrive very early or maybe it could be implantation? Why else would I be getting this 7days before AF is due?
> 
> Also I've got a stinky head cold but I'm not taking anything for it just incase!

Beanhopes - It's all sounding good! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Deb111, do you have a list of questions to ask the specialist? I'm trying to think what I'm going to ask when we get our appointment through, but can only come up with "What do we need to do now?", which is a bit vague, but I figure it's their job to devise the best course of action for the best possible outcome. GL.

I was planning to sit down this evening and put together some stuff - info on my cycles (I don't temp or do charts but do get +opk's so I'm hoping that will do FS for now)

As for questions ... I guess I just want to know what the process will be to check various things

Any suggestions of other questions or info I should take with me gratefull received! :help:

Deb xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb111 said:


> For the past couple of days I've been wearing my sports bras constantly and even sleeping in them to try and ease the discomfort in my bbs. They were so painful and the bra's are helping although I can still feel twinges going on.
> 
> When I went to bed I felt like AF had arrived so I went to the bathroom and it was just a lot of creamy cm but tinged with pink (sorry tmi:blush:). Today I have a dragging feeling and light brown watery cm. Now either AF is going to arrive very early or maybe it could be implantation? Why else would I be getting this 7days before AF is due?
> 
> Also I've got a stinky head cold but I'm not taking anything for it just incase!
> 
> 
> Beanhopes - It's all sounding good! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you this month! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you so much honey. I will be thinking about you tomorrow and please let us know how you get on. 

I guess if/when I go to the FS I'd have all the information on my cycles, any temp charts, +ovpk dates and dates of :sex: timed for ovulation. I wouldn't take no for an answer and be really quite demanding and annoying! :haha: I'm usually one of those people who gets brushed aside but I wouldn't stand for it when it is something this important. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi Beanhopes
> 
> I am using OPK and got -opk sunday 3rd and monday 4th. +opk tuesday-saturday (I know I shouldnt have kept testing but I couldnt resist it lol).
> 
> My cycle is around 30-32 days long. We've been TTC since July but this is the first month I've used OPK so not sure exactly what day I OV'd. I just feel different this time. Maybe I'm just pinning everything on this month so I can stop planning my wedding lol.

Tigerlass I would imagine you ovulated between Tuesday-Thursday ! So long as you've :sex: plenty around that time then we'll keep everything crossed that you caught that egg. 

:dust:


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ellamom
> 
> Yes I think I must be about 7/8dpo.
> 
> I really thought I wouldn't symptom spot this month but you really can't help it when weird things start happening :shrug:
> 
> For the past couple of days I've been wearing my sports bras constantly and even sleeping in them to try and ease the discomfort in my bbs. They were so painful and the bra's are helping although I can still feel twinges going on.
> 
> When I went to bed I felt like AF had arrived so I went to the bathroom and it was just a lot of creamy cm but tinged with pink (sorry tmi:blush:). Today I have a dragging feeling and light brown watery cm. Now either AF is going to arrive very early or maybe it could be implantation? Why else would I be getting this 7days before AF is due?
> 
> Also I've got a stinky head cold but I'm not taking anything for it just incase!
> 
> Oh well, what will be, will be. I have everything crossed that this is our month
> :hugs:
> 
> OMG! That totally sounds like implantation! So exciting! :dust::dust:
> 
> I can't help being really excited this month... is irrational exuberance an early symptom? LOL. I guess it's because I'm so eager to avoid the drugs that I'm so so so hopeful this will be my month. OUR month! Plus, and this is TMI, the bedtime was really good these three times around ov, and I can't help but think that's a good sign. Stupid, I know!Click to expand...

Bring on the irrational exuberance!! I think positivity is the way to go, negativity and stress certainly haven't been working for us. :hugs:

I totally understand what you mean about great :sex: I'd much rather we conceived our baby like that than a quicky just because it's the right time and we have to. :blush:

Oh well it's 8.20pm here and I'm ready for bed so night night everyone. x


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:


> I guess if/when I go to the FS I'd have all the information on my cycles, any temp charts, +ovpk dates and dates of :sex: timed for ovulation. I wouldn't take no for an answer and be really quite demanding and annoying! :haha: I'm usually one of those people who gets brushed aside but I wouldn't stand for it when it is something this important. :hugs:
> 
> xx

Oh I wont let them fob me off! I'll hound them til they listen! lol :loopy:


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you are all well....
> 
> I'm 2WW at the moment...due AF on 24th and symptom spotting even though i am trying not to! Yesterday was the worst...so tired that i went back to bed after OH went to work...slept from 930am-12 noon!!! Been feeling nauseous for the last few days -even started getting it whilst driving -but thought i was going to pass out at work yesterday afternoon. Horrible metallic taste in my mouth and evil nightmares too. To top it off headaches and seriously snappy at everyone...I can't take 2 weeks of this lol.
> 
> OH is trying to keep me from looking at things too deeply. He is able to rationalise all the symptoms away but that just makes me cross lol....i need hope :)
> 
> Sending best wishes to you all and hopes for a BFP
> 
> Tracey
> xxx

Hi tigerlass I am due Af on the 24th as well, actually scrap that I'm getting a :bfp: on the 24th lol

cause I will be preggers I will be preggers PMA:happydance::baby: just wondering if I should :sex: again tonight? I got my +opk on Sunday so BD Sun Mon any thoughts?


----------



## Leilani

There's no harm in going fot it Lisa1 - one for luck and all that!

Beanhopes - I'm really hoping for a bean for you - your symptoms sound great (though probably don't feel so great!)

Deb111 - looking forward to your Thursday update - try not to be too anxious about it, they really are there to help, and we all know there's no such thing as TMI when it comes to getting that BFP, I hate tests, but it's always a relief to get the results, as then you know you're working with facts, not thoughts, IYKWIM.

Thanks ladies for your commiserations, I went out this morning and bought one of those nana pill-boxes with the days on it, so I can divi up by various pills and put them in the appropriately labelled box - which will be handy as we're going away this weekend. Hopefully AF will be gone/mostly gone by then, so we can have some recreational BDing!

I also sat in the Sauna for 20 minutes after my workout, first time I've known it was "safe" to do so - will only use it in AF week though, don't want to get hard-boiled eggs!


----------



## Leilani

Because I've got nothing better to do, and DH is watching Survivorman. I came up with this - feel free to hate it, or even make something better (which wouldn't be hard!). I'm well known for my lack of artistic talent! 

https://imgur.com/5Sa1N.png
or with sparkles - if we're not too old for bling!

https://imgur.com/9LfT3.gif


----------



## Tigger_lass

Thanks Beanhopes

That's what i'm counting on. There was lots of activity around those days, my OH tried his very best lol. 

Lisa - my OH says i'm not allowed to test until AF doesnt show up! OMG how the blazes am i supposed to do that?? Is he mad? Cos i certainly will be lol!

Leilani - i love the banner...especially with sparkles. Well done xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Morning

I feel absolutely awful today, mainly because of my horrid cold. I woke up in a right state at 3am with sweats and such a runny nose it was horrid. 

The other reason is because I've still got loads of brown cm which is quite watery. I just think it's my body getting ready for AF and I'm out the game. :cry:

I have had the occasional 26day cycle so that would mean AF would arrive on Sunday. AF only usually lasts one day so this could just pre-menstrual stuff. I think if it was implantation it would have stopped by now and not be getting worse. 

Oh well I'm keeping everything crossed for you all. Deb111 can't wait to hear all about your FS appointment as I think I'll be going myself mid Feb.

:dust: xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Oh beanhopes, I'm sorry! You poor lamb! Can you stay in bed all day? Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Because I've got nothing better to do, and DH is watching Survivorman. I came up with this - feel free to hate it, or even make something better (which wouldn't be hard!). I'm well known for my lack of artistic talent!
> 
> https://imgur.com/5Sa1N.png
> or with sparkles - if we're not too old for bling!
> 
> https://imgur.com/9LfT3.gif

I want the sparkly one I love it!:thumbup: took advice and :sex: last night yeah:kiss:

now the ttw or actually the 11 day wait eekk.


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Morning
> 
> I feel absolutely awful today, mainly because of my horrid cold. I woke up in a right state at 3am with sweats and such a runny nose it was horrid.
> 
> The other reason is because I've still got loads of brown cm which is quite watery. I just think it's my body getting ready for AF and I'm out the game. :cry:
> 
> I have had the occasional 26day cycle so that would mean AF would arrive on Sunday. AF only usually lasts one day so this could just pre-menstrual stuff. I think if it was implantation it would have stopped by now and not be getting worse.
> 
> Oh well I'm keeping everything crossed for you all. Deb111 can't wait to hear all about your FS appointment as I think I'll be going myself mid Feb.
> 
> :dust: xx

Hun you sure you are out? seems very early for :witch:


----------



## Lisa1

Debs looking forward to an update tonight about your appointment think I may be following you next month.

Tiger-Lass I always freak out if :witch: is late and can't bringmyself to POAS so will need a lot of PMA as I always think it will be just negative. If I am preggers I will only find out when i give birth lol I am such a chicken at taking HTP tests hate seeing a :bfn:


----------



## Leilani

If you want sparkles, copy this into your sig:

https://imgur.com/9LfT3.gif[/IM G][/UR L]

Remove the space between IM and G and the one between UR and L at the end.


----------



## Lisa1

lookie lookie I got the sparkles oh yeah!

So it's positive PMA all the way!!! So it's 11 days till I will be receiving my :bfp: or I am going round to snap the wings off the stork!!!! lol

i'm joking storky I love you xxxx So I am going to shamelessly sympton spot my pretend :bfp: or an actual real :bfp: lol

So here goes 3dpo and I am having weird tummy flutters and a few sharp pains. 

Ok so facts at 3dpo eggy prob not even made it outta my tubes and it's all in my head, no chance of implantation far to early so most likely shouldn't have stuffed my face with chinese!! i prob just need a pooh:)

But with the amount of PMA I have this month it's mostly likely I can feel it kicking lol

sorry for the piss taking but I really don't want to take my symptons to seriously or I will be gutted:(

Thanks


----------



## Lisa1

Oh also my Brothers, girlfriend is in hospital being induced as I type this, she went in at four and they gave her the first tablet up her whoopies eek.....

She is now 2cm dilated and they sent him home probably gonna be a longnight for her:( but I am gonna get another little niece or newphew!

I think it's a boy.... so i guess i will findout if i am right pretty soon.


----------



## Deb111

Well I made it through the appt :happydance:

Nurse took some info, then we saw the specialist, who took some more info and then finished by saying ... "So how do you feel about having some swabs done and an internal scan whilst you're here?" How do you answer that?! :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Not sure if I've mentioned it before but I suffered with primary vaginismus for many years and had counselling etc to deal with it and whilst I'm fine with :sex: and have been for a few years now, smear tests etc are not easy for me at all :nope: - last one took nurse well over 20 mins and nearly ended up having to go back and be drugged for it!! 

Anyway, I decided I might as well try whilst we were there, so had some blood tests done and then internal scan which was fine - couldn't manage the swabs though so I'm going to try and get that done with nurse at my drs who's used to me! :blush:

Got to have some bloods done just after next ov and hubby has to have a SS analysis and we go back for appt in 6 - 8 weeks

Hope you've all had a good day and thanks for the support

Deb xx

Love the new banner by the way!


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Well I made it through the appt :happydance:
> 
> Nurse took some info, then we saw the specialist, who took some more info and then finished by saying ... "So how do you feel about having some swabs done and an internal scan whilst you're here?" How do you answer that?! :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Not sure if I've mentioned it before but I suffered with primary vaginismus for many years and had counselling etc to deal with it and whilst I'm fine with :sex: and have been for a few years now, smear tests etc are not easy for me at all :nope: - last one took nurse well over 20 mins and nearly ended up having to go back and be drugged for it!!
> 
> Anyway, I decided I might as well try whilst we were there, so had some blood tests done and then internal scan which was fine - couldn't manage the swabs though so I'm going to try and get that done with nurse at my drs who's used to me! :blush:
> 
> Got to have some bloods done just after next ov and hubby has to have a SS analysis and we go back for appt in 6 - 8 weeks
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day and thanks for the support
> 
> Deb xx
> 
> Love the new banner by the way!

Debs you were so brave to day huni and hopefully a step closer to a :bfp: I think I am gonna go next month if :witch: gets me.

Thanks for sharing your experience huni xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi Deb - I bet you feel so much more relaxed now. 

Glad to hear it went mostly well. Was the specialist nice?

Good luck with getting the swabs done and I'm glad you can get them done by somebody you know, I expect these test are more for checking your well-being than anything specifically fertility related (though what would I know?). I know at the clinic here, you need to get loads of tests done first, so they can tick all the boxes and make sure your lady-parts are healthy and you don't have any STIs.

Make sure you time your hubby's sample collection once you have no need for him this cycle, which I guess is the same time you get you post-ov bloods done.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Good for you, Deb! I imagine it's hard to know how to feel: Would it be good if they could find something, so it can be fixed? Or better to be all clear without knowing why ttc is taking so long?

If nothing happens for me this month (I'm 3 dpo), then I go on the drugs...


----------



## Deb111

EllaMom2B said:


> Good for you, Deb! I imagine it's hard to know how to feel: Would it be good if they could find something, so it can be fixed? Or better to be all clear without knowing why ttc is taking so long?

That's exactly what I've been thinking. I guess ideal scenario would be - oh there's something minor wrong that can be easily fixed ... either that or a magic wand! :winkwink:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Wave that magic wand my way too! :)


----------



## Lisa1

My big bro gf still in labour:( she got started last night at 11 poor thing is in agony and freaking out. I just called at the hospital on my way home my bro is White as a sheet she is only 6cm dilated and has got an epidural so she is slightly calmer!

So hopefully a baby shortly!


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb111 said:


> Well I made it through the appt :happydance:
> 
> Nurse took some info, then we saw the specialist, who took some more info and then finished by saying ... "So how do you feel about having some swabs done and an internal scan whilst you're here?" How do you answer that?! :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Not sure if I've mentioned it before but I suffered with primary vaginismus for many years and had counselling etc to deal with it and whilst I'm fine with :sex: and have been for a few years now, smear tests etc are not easy for me at all :nope: - last one took nurse well over 20 mins and nearly ended up having to go back and be drugged for it!!
> 
> Anyway, I decided I might as well try whilst we were there, so had some blood tests done and then internal scan which was fine - couldn't manage the swabs though so I'm going to try and get that done with nurse at my drs who's used to me! :blush:
> 
> Got to have some bloods done just after next ov and hubby has to have a SS analysis and we go back for appt in 6 - 8 weeks
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day and thanks for the support
> 
> Deb xx
> 
> Love the new banner by the way!

Hi Deb

You must be relieved to have had your appointment they sound as if they are sorting you out quickly and efficiently. You should feel very proud of yourself for getting through the tests. Probably better that you weren't prepared for them. 

I get totally worked up when I have a smear and clamp down on the instrument they insert. It of course hurts because my muscles are holding onto the instrument and they can't get it back out! They have to talk me through it and help me breathe before I release it. The nurse said last time there is nothing wrong with your pelvic floor muscles!

Did you find your FS through your doctor's referal or are they private? Just wondered as I live quite close to Bham and will be looking for a FS myself if we don't get a :bfp: in the next couple of cycles.

:dust: xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Good evening / morning / afternoon as we are all over the world! 

Update - I'm approx 9/10dpo the spotting stopped yesterday. My bbs are still incredibly uncomfortable. I have stitch type niggles low down on the right side yesterday and left side today.:shrug:

I have a nasty cold which is affecting my sleep and making me feel very tired. It is just nasal congestion but I don't want to take any decongestion tablets just in case there is a little egg trying to make up home. 

The strangest thing happening to me is in the past 3 days im really gassy and keep burping :dohh:. I never ever suffer with gas so it is completely alien to me and they keep taking me by surprise. Thankfully when no-one is around to hear me :haha:

I'm still a little bit hopeful that there could be something going on so I'll try to keep my PMA for a few more days. One way or the other we'll find out next week.

How are you all getting on? 

:dust:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all

Beanhopes - everything sounds as though its going well. Fx'd for you.

Hope everyone else is well and keeping positive for whichever stage you are at in this rollercoaster ride.

I'm kinda thinking of giving up on this month. Been reading back through a little diary that i've been keeping over the last 10 days and thought that it would help me understand what's going on. I've noticed something strange - my temp is really low and is worrying me.

I've only been temping since Saturday and probably still dont have the hang of it. I'm using a digital thermometer which i keep beside the bed and i usually wake up c7am like clockwork but i've been waking in the early hours of the morning at random times - maybe because i'm so fixed on TTC this month, who knows? Anyway my temp has been consistent at 35.9c/96.6f apart from one dip. I've been googling low BBT temp's post ovulation and it seems to suggest that i've not ovulated and that my temps are far too low.

AF is not due until 24th but i can't see any chance of being pregnant with a BBT that low.


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:


> Hi Deb
> 
> You must be relieved to have had your appointment they sound as if they are sorting you out quickly and efficiently. You should feel very proud of yourself for getting through the tests. Probably better that you weren't prepared for them.
> 
> I get totally worked up when I have a smear and clamp down on the instrument they insert. It of course hurts because my muscles are holding onto the instrument and they can't get it back out! They have to talk me through it and help me breathe before I release it. The nurse said last time there is nothing wrong with your pelvic floor muscles!
> 
> Did you find your FS through your doctor's referal or are they private? Just wondered as I live quite close to Bham and will be looking for a FS myself if we don't get a :bfp: in the next couple of cycles.
> 
> :dust: xxx

Hiya hun

Thanks - I have to admit I'm pretty proud of myself but also a little annoyed at myself for not getting through the swabs :dohh: but my nurse will persist for as long as I am prepared for her to do so and I have eventually managed smears every 3 years so I know I CAN do it.

Women have to go through so much! I mean, what do men go through that compares with periods, smear tests and childbirth?! :shrug: lol

My GP referred me to the FS. They are a unit based at University Hospital, Coventry (nice, as it's not actually in the hospital which also would freak me out :dohh:) They were one of the first and leading fertility and IVF centres so their website says and they have evening clinics too which is great to avoid having to keep having to have time off work and explain. I'm not sure what choice you would have if and when you are referred - whether you could ask where to be referred to or whether you have to stick to your local health trust
 
Anyway, hopefully it wont come to that for you :hugs:

Deb xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

beanhopes those are AMAZING symptoms!!!

I just read yesterday that a cold (stuffy nose and all) can indeed be a sign of pregnancy. Apparently, your immune system shuts down so as not to attack the little foreign life taking hold, leaving you more vulnerable to viruses. 

I'm trying NOT to have a glass (or two) of wine tonight. It's still too early for implantation -- 3 dpo -- and I SO SO SO want one, after my hellish day at work. Sigh. If I KNEW I were preggers, then resisting would be easy!

I have slightly (SLIGHTLY -- I'm imagining it) sore nipples, and LOADS of creamy CM. Had this before, though. My skin hasn't gone to shit like ususal though -- at least not yet. I'm so so so hopeful!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Lisa1

Omg beanhopes sounds really good!


----------



## Beanhopes

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Just thought we could all do with a bit more of this. 

xxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello :wave: I am 35 and TTC #1. We got married last year and decided to start trying 6 months ago but 1 of those months we missed timed completely! :dohh: ... and the optimist in me reckons that 2 other months weren't exactly timed that well! Can't wait for a little :baby: !!

:dust: to you all!! :flower:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi Hope! We're similar (Lisa too): I've been trying since Sept. with one month off (OH was sick), though I'm older at 37. Oh to be 35 again!!! How great to have 27-day cycles... short! Are you ov'ing now? Charting or using opks?

So Lisa are you 4 dpo too? I'm suddenly feeling out already... poo!!!


----------



## Lisa1

I got a little niece actually a big niece after 36 hours of labour:( my big bros gf had a section and little Lucy Hopkins was born at 3.46. I havent seen her yet but will tomorrow. Just been to my OH nieces 21st which was arranged ages ago.

I called with my bro yesterday at the hospital they had a long haul Laura didn't dilate past 8-9 cms poor thing had been induced on Wednesday at 4pm.

I am proud to introduce Lucy hopkins weighing in at 9lbs 1oz with a huge mop of hair, first pic is 5 mins after she was born the last one is with the apple of my eye Rhianna my little princess who I have has the pleasure of being special auntie which includes doing makeup dressup and us havingladies who lunch. She has asked me before Lucy was born if it was a girl would I still love her as much as I did poor little thing. I told her she was my special princess and always would be xx
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









028.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









029.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisa1

so tonight at 4dpo I am holding on to hope that I am next on storkys list!!! i have had a fluttering in my belly not much today but yesterday and the day before.

Sooo hoping it's my turn being the special aunt is fun but being a mum would be awesome and I would labour for a week to experience what Laura is experiencing now.

Good luck to us all and remember it's not impossible it may take a while but it will be worth it.


----------



## Deb111

Hi Lisa 

It must be so hard for you right now - of course you are thrilled about your new niece but I know how hard it is too so sending you lots of :hugs:

Thinking of you tomorrow when you get to meet her xx


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> It must be so hard for you right now - of course you are thrilled about your new niece but I know how hard it is too so sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you tomorrow when you get to meet her xx

Thanks Debs x

i really can't wait to see her and give her a cuddle if this month is not my month or if it never will be my month at least I can steal a cuddle which will keep me going:cry:

But PMA for this month and babydust for us all come on Team 35+ lets start the :bfp: rolling xxx


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:


> Did you find your FS through your doctor's referal or are they private? Just wondered as I live quite close to Bham and will be looking for a FS myself if we don't get a :bfp: in the next couple of cycles.
> 
> :dust: xxx

Where abouts do you live hun?


----------



## Hope4BFP

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi Hope! We're similar (Lisa too): I've been trying since Sept. with one month off (OH was sick), though I'm older at 37. Oh to be 35 again!!! How great to have 27-day cycles... short! Are you ov'ing now? Charting or using opks?
> 
> So Lisa are you 4 dpo too? I'm suddenly feeling out already... poo!!!

Hi Ella (and Lisa)! So nice to know I am not alone 

My cycles are usually 26/27 days (11/12 day LP), although it went to CD34 last month! Think it was me experimenting with extra B-Vits (stopped taking them after 2 wks as Ov wasn't happening)! I am charting AND using opk sticks :blush: 

Nice to meet you all!!! x


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope! We're similar (Lisa too): I've been trying since Sept. with one month off (OH was sick), though I'm older at 37. Oh to be 35 again!!! How great to have 27-day cycles... short! Are you ov'ing now? Charting or using opks?
> 
> So Lisa are you 4 dpo too? I'm suddenly feeling out already... poo!!!
> 
> Hi Ella (and Lisa)! So nice to know I am not alone
> 
> My cycles are usually 26/27 days (11/12 day LP), although it went to CD34 last month! Think it was me experimenting with extra B-Vits (stopped taking them after 2 wks as Ov wasn't happening)! I am charting AND using opk sticks :blush:
> 
> Nice to meet you all!!! xClick to expand...

hey huni welcome to the TTC 35+#1

I have a 27 day cycle with a 14day lp I am not charting but using OPKS this is my fifth month trying, but have loads of PMA.

This month we uped the :sex: can barely look at each other since all the :sex: lol

looking for a :baby: this month!!! fx to all of us we deserve it!!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa, I am going to try to follow your very good example and instead of thinking I may be out cultivate loads of PMA! Woo hoo! Here's to all of us!


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - we're away for the weekend, but thought I'd take advantage of the free wireless!

Sounds like we all started TTC around Sept last year - we did too!

So CD4/5 for me here, so have just downed half a dozen Soy tablets, as the only ones available here are only 20mg per capsule, though I've found some that are 50mg, so if we don't hit the jackpot this month, I'll get those ones.

Well we're off to get Fish & Chips to eat on the beach (just fish for me, as chips aren't part of my diet!), then hopefully some recreational BDing - though I find that hard at the moment, not sure why - it's fun, but I guess we overdo it a bit around ov time! At least I won't need to lie with my legs up the wall!!


----------



## Beanhopes

Where abouts do you live hun?[/QUOTE]

Hey honey I live in Wythall, Birmingham do you know it? x


----------



## Beanhopes

Hope4BFP said:


> Hello :wave: I am 35 and TTC #1. We got married last year and decided to start trying 6 months ago but 1 of those months we missed timed completely! :dohh: ... and the optimist in me reckons that 2 other months weren't exactly timed that well! Can't wait for a little :baby: !!
> 
> :dust: to you all!! :flower:

Hello Hope4BFP and welcome. 
I am 37 and got married August last year. We've been ttc since then but probably only on my 4th well timed month. 
Wishing you lots of luck on your ttc journey and hope it won't be too long a wait for your :baby: xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa
> 
> It must be so hard for you right now - of course you are thrilled about your new niece but I know how hard it is too so sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you tomorrow when you get to meet her xx
> 
> Thanks Debs x
> 
> i really can't wait to see her and give her a cuddle if this month is not my month or if it never will be my month at least I can steal a cuddle which will keep me going:cry:
> 
> But PMA for this month and babydust for us all come on Team 35+ lets start the :bfp: rolling xxxClick to expand...

Lisa how exciting to have a newborn baby in your family. Wow you get to 
a perfect baby to cuddle today :happydance:. I don't envy a 9lb birth though!! Ouch. :haha:

Have fun and with the amount of PMA you bring to this group I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. :hugs:. xx


----------



## Lisa1

well I am off to see my mortgage advisor so fx I get the mortgage I need for the house I want:)

PMA all the way today! they have named her lucie cause my big bro and granda used to call me lucy loo when I was a toddler lol my big bro still calls me Lucy sometimes it's his pet name for me.

So today I get to cuddle Lucie and be part of her life which is awesome, today hopefully I get to go ahead with the house which me and my OH will raise our family in.

Its 6 dpo and my little bean is deciding if it's time for me to be a mummy, I know it's time everything is just right.

So come on TTC35+ lets show the young girls how it's done and start racking up the :bfp:

at least one of us this month will get a :bfp: or will be on the way to making a :bfp: next month, so whos it gonna be? so use all your PMA and believe it will be you xx babydust


----------



## EllaMom2B

Good luck with the house!!!!

Amazing that we all started around the same time. Somehow it's meant to be. (I have a healthy respect for fate.)

5 dpo for me... We have the house already, just need to furnish the nursery!

Lucie is a lovely name!

Thanks for spreading babydust and good cheer!!!


----------



## Lisa1

it is so exciting I am 6dpo so sims so far are 3/4/5 dpo I have had tugging and a few pains some around my belly button and some near ovary!

Today at 6dpo I brushed my teeth and there was loads of blood tmi that never happens. apart from that nothing really:(

Oh I just remembered I have had a really unusually dry mouth for the past three days (bizare)

So girls who has symptons?

Ps got to cuddle my niece she is gorgeous and has the biggest mop of dark hair which is really long lol. No wonder Laura had really bad heartburn...


----------



## Lisa1

I just wanted to share a funny story my brothers youngest Ben went to visit the baby and with relief he said oh good it's not a monkey!

He is five, apparently Laura (mum) to little baby Lucie kept saying wait to you see I bet you it's a little monkey and referred to the baby as a little monkey if it was kicking etc.

ben had told his nan when asked would he like a baby bro or baby sis? he said he didn't mind but really didn't want a monkey lol


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> I just wanted to share a funny story my brothers youngest Ben went to visit the baby and with relief he said oh good it's not a monkey!
> 
> He is five, apparently Laura (mum) to little baby Lucie kept saying wait to you see I bet you it's a little monkey and referred to the baby as a little monkey if it was kicking etc.
> 
> ben had told his nan when asked would he like a baby bro or baby sis? he said he didn't mind but really didn't want a monkey lol

Such a cute story. xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Symptom Time!
AF due on Tuesday/Wednesday. Still have discomfort in my bbs and at times very sharp pains. They are very heavy and I'm very aware of them!
I've still got gas and burping lots which is making me laugh :haha:
The spotting stopped completely and now I've just got lots of creamy CM (sorry TMI :blush:)
I'm getting odd dragging and twinges low down on both sides of my belly button. 
Today is the first day I've felt like doing any exercise since my cold. When I was doing core/stomach stuff it was really uncomfortable and quite painful. It made me stop just in case I was doing any damage!
Oh I'm off on hols a week on Monday and now I'm worried that if, by some amazing miracle, I get a :bfp: what do I do about flying? Will the cabin pressure cause me any problems? :shrug:
Sending you all PMA and :dust: xx


----------



## Lisa1

Hun I'm not sure about the flying google and see x but ur symptoms sound awesome! Come on little bean stick for beanhopes xx


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:



> Where abouts do you live hun?

Hey honey I live in Wythall, Birmingham do you know it? x[/QUOTE]

Heard of it hun but never been there x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Flying shouldn't be a worry at all, beanhopes. My fingers are crossed for you! And you too Lisa... great symptoms, both of you! 

Me? Nothing :( pooh.


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Flying shouldn't be a worry at all, beanhopes. My fingers are crossed for you! And you too Lisa... great symptoms, both of you!
> 
> Me? Nothing :( pooh.

EllaMom2B there are lots of threads on bnb where the month ladies didn't have symptoms was the month they got their :bfp:. Don't give up!! None of us are out until AF shows up. 
:hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well. Congrats Lisa on being an auntie again - she is gorgeous!

Just been lurking last few days...trying to keep myself sane by telling myself that i'm not pregnant as i cant bear this waiting. I guess im just preparing myself for the disappointment of AF and a BFN this month. I felt so positive...too positive even and was winding myself up but now I am just waiting for AF...

I love Lisa's PMA and Beanhopes symptoms...I am very positive and supportive for others but just seem to struggle with me lol. I never claimed not to be weird . I think that it might just be my way of coping, who knows?

Anyway...FX'D for you all and babydust too xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Hi Tigger_lass
I've got lots of PMA for you. :hugs: 
I'm on a total rollercoaster of emotions and have eventually convinced myself that all my symptoms are just normal stuff. 
I am now sure that AF will arrive early next week but I'll try and be ok about it. 
I was having my nails done yesterday and the lady who does them dropped out that one of my friends is pregnant! I feel bad finding out that way because that friend has been trying to get to see me for the past two weeks and with my cold and work I've not had a chance. At least I can pretend I don't know and have time to prepare my happy face :cry: 
She is absolutely lovely but only 23yrs old and obviously so fertile! I'm sorry to sound bitter I am happy for her really just wish it was my turn. 
Oh well better take my fur babies to the park and try and do my jacket up over my bbs!! :haha:
Sending you :dust: 
xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

I'm out AF took me by complete surprise and arrived about 10mins ago! I'm so very upset :cry::cry::cry:
To make matters worse my DH is just leaving to go to the airport and he'll be away for the rest of the week. :cry::cry:
I don't think I can handle this anymore. Good luck to the rest of you please get a couple of :bfp:s and install some faith that us oldies can get pregnant. 
You lot are just brilliant but i'm all out of PMA now. 
Going to find some :wine:


----------



## Leilani

:hugs: Beanhopes, so sorry the :witch: arrived. Hope you found the:wine:

What stink timing with DH going away for the week, but on the upside you can slob around, spend a bit of time feeling sorry for yourself, then by the time he gets back you'll be full of PMA again and ready to start :sex:, :sex: and more :sex:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> I'm out AF took me by complete surprise and arrived about 10mins ago! I'm so very upset :cry::cry::cry:
> To make matters worse my DH is just leaving to go to the airport and he'll be away for the rest of the week. :cry::cry:
> I don't think I can handle this anymore. Good luck to the rest of you please get a couple of :bfp:s and install some faith that us oldies can get pregnant.
> You lot are just brilliant but i'm all out of PMA now.
> Going to find some :wine:

fecking :witch: I am gonna slap her for you beanhopes:growlmad:
sending you :hugs: and PMA being delivered to you tomorrow via DHL xxx

I will be expecting you to send it back if I don't get a :bfp: later in the month. just remember hun another cycle gone but another cycle closer:flower:


----------



## Deb111

So sorry beanhopes :nope: I'm all out of PMA myself atm but sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> So sorry beanhopes :nope: I'm all out of PMA myself atm but sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Deb delivery for you to hun hopefully before 12am tomorrow:hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Beanhopes i'm so sorry hun xxx hugs are sent to you...i know it's not much but it's all i can offer.

Lisa - you are fantastic! how do you keep so positive? you help keep everyone up and always seem to say something to make me smile...i loved the idea of you bitch-slapping the witch lol


----------



## EllaMom2B

oh beanhopes! Wish I could buy you a glass -- no, a BOTTLE -- of wine! We all know how you feel, luv, and feel for you!

Lisa, you are a joy! Thanks for the PMA!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope you are all well. Congrats Lisa on being an auntie again - she is gorgeous!
> 
> Just been lurking last few days...trying to keep myself sane by telling myself that i'm not pregnant as i cant bear this waiting. I guess im just preparing myself for the disappointment of AF and a BFN this month. I felt so positive...too positive even and was winding myself up but now I am just waiting for AF...
> 
> I love Lisa's PMA and Beanhopes symptoms...I am very positive and supportive for others but just seem to struggle with me lol. I never claimed not to be weird . I think that it might just be my way of coping, who knows?
> 
> Anyway...FX'D for you all and babydust too xxx


You're not weird at all, Tiger. I'm EXACTLY the same way. I can be full of PMA for others but have no hope for myself :(

:hugs: and :dust: to us all!


----------



## Beanhopes

Thank you so much for your support I'm looking forward to hearing about some :bfp:'s asap please. :thumbup:

Ok so here I go again cycle 7, lucky no 7 maybe. Good news is I go out to Dubai on Monday next week and then my entire fertile window is while hubs and I are relaxing on holiday. :happydance:

I think I'm going to take Vitamin B Complex to try to lengthen my post ovulation phase as this month it could only have been about 10 days. That's way too short isn't it?

Good luck to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Beanhopes said:


> Thank you so much for your support I'm looking forward to hearing about some :bfp:'s asap please. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok so here I go again cycle 7, lucky no 7 maybe. Good news is I go out to Dubai on Monday next week and then my entire fertile window is while hubs and I are relaxing on holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I think I'm going to take Vitamin B Complex to try to lengthen my post ovulation phase as this month it could only have been about 10 days. That's way too short isn't it?
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:

Hi there! Sorry to read that the :witch: got you, she is a mare! Great news that you are off to Dubai for your peak time though! ;-) ... Just wanted to mention my experience with BVits last month:

I started taking B Vitamins "50" complex on CD2 last cycle as my shortest LP had been 11 days (I now realise that 11 days is absolutely fine :dohh: ), anyway, my Ov didn't happen on CD15 as normal, it happened sometime around CD24!! I stopped taking the vits around CD19 as I figured it had to be the new vit tabs. This month (without the vitB tablets) my Ov happened on CD15 as normal! I know everyone is different but I just wanted to let you my experience as it would be a shame to miss out on peak time :sex: while on hols :winkwink:

Wishing you lots of :dust: for this month hun! x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello ladies, I've not been online for a few days as I've been Ov'ing this weekend so I've been kinda busy! :winkwink:

I guess I'm now officially in the 2ww! 

How are you all doing? How's the PMA holding up? I've just caught up on a thread I started the other day 'Deep down fears of infertility, need some PMA!' - the stories that have been posted on there are so inspiring, everytime I start to feel down I just think about those girlies. You'll be pleased to hear that there are so many happy endings in there.... we are all gonna get our happy endings ladies!! We are! :happydance:

:dust::dust: for us all!! x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Thank you so much for your support I'm looking forward to hearing about some :bfp:'s asap please. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok so here I go again cycle 7, lucky no 7 maybe. Good news is I go out to Dubai on Monday next week and then my entire fertile window is while hubs and I are relaxing on holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I think I'm going to take Vitamin B Complex to try to lengthen my post ovulation phase as this month it could only have been about 10 days. That's way too short isn't it?
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:

You're amazing for bouncing back beanhopes, and the vacation sounds like a perfect time to conceive!!! I guess were it me, I wouldn't introduce anything new this month... but I do take loads of B vits and have a long luteal phase (14 days). What's your gut instinct? Go with that!

I'm all out of PMA. 8 dpo today and nothing, not a twinge, not a tweak, nothing at all. Everything is exactly the same as every month, and every month ends in a BFN. I have zero PMA and dread going on to the drugs next cycle. I also don't know how much more I can take... I get so obsessed by ttc, so incredibly stressed during OV, then excited immediately after, and then totally depressed. I think I used to have a life! And I used to have emotions, hopes, plans, and dreams that weren't completely wrapped up in my ability or inability to conceive. Seems like that was a long time ago now.

I know my OH and I can conceive (we did once last year -- long story). But that was the very first month off the pill. I went back on last March and have been off again since Sept. I feel like the moment has passed, and it's all over for me.

But I hope not for you brilliant lot. Anyone with any symptoms or exciting news? :hugs: to all, and thanks for letting me vent.

Cheers,
Ella


----------



## Lisa1

ok ladies my symptons so far

8/9 dpo I have had mild cramping all day feels like the :witch: is on her way although when my PMA kicks in I think it might be implantation:)

I have had a ridiculous amount of sticky lotiony cm sorry tmi from 5dpo and am still getting it, just kinda when I wipe its a bit yucky once again I share to much lol

my Y seems enlarged lol don't really know how to put that!! and I am ridiculousy gassy:( was sitting on the sofa with OH last night and I had to pretend I got a text and it was my phone vibrating lol it was my ass!!!!!

I have a headache today and feel a bit sick:( although all can be explained by something else:(

Just waiting to see what happens now? I am a week away from the :witch: or the best thing that will happen to me:bfp:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Thank you so much for your support I'm looking forward to hearing about some :bfp:'s asap please. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok so here I go again cycle 7, lucky no 7 maybe. Good news is I go out to Dubai on Monday next week and then my entire fertile window is while hubs and I are relaxing on holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I think I'm going to take Vitamin B Complex to try to lengthen my post ovulation phase as this month it could only have been about 10 days. That's way too short isn't it?
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies. :hugs:

Beanhopes Dubai:happydance: dubai:happydance: OMG you better be not forget about us:nope::cry:

That sounds awesome hun nothing better than relaxing while ttc:thumbup: hoping and praying that you get through customs smuggling a little:baby: in your tummy xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Hello ladies, I've not been online for a few days as I've been Ov'ing this weekend so I've been kinda busy! :winkwink:
> 
> I guess I'm now officially in the 2ww!
> 
> How are you all doing? How's the PMA holding up? I've just caught up on a thread I started the other day 'Deep down fears of infertility, need some PMA!' - the stories that have been posted on there are so inspiring, everytime I start to feel down I just think about those girlies. You'll be pleased to hear that there are so many happy endings in there.... we are all gonna get our happy endings ladies!! We are! :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust: for us all!! x

We all have deep down fears of inferility and sometimes we just need a time out:coffee:

But having the girls to chat to and stories of inspiration when we are low:cry: really helps and makes us get back on the OH lol.

Glad you found some PMA hoping your happy eding is soon hun:kiss:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> ok ladies my symptons so far
> 
> 8/9 dpo I have had mild cramping all day feels like the :witch: is on her way although when my PMA kicks in I think it might be implantation:)
> 
> I have had a ridiculous amount of sticky lotiony cm sorry tmi from 5dpo and am still getting it, just kinda when I wipe its a bit yucky once again I share to much lol
> 
> my Y seems enlarged lol don't really know how to put that!! and I am ridiculousy gassy:( was sitting on the sofa with OH last night and I had to pretend I got a text and it was my phone vibrating lol it was my ass!!!!!
> 
> I have a headache today and feel a bit sick:( although all can be explained by something else:(
> 
> Just waiting to see what happens now? I am a week away from the :witch: or the best thing that will happen to me:bfp:

Lisa you are just brilliant! I wish I could bottle some Lisa PMA to have with me at all times. You really made me laugh with your vibrating ass :haha:

Your symptoms sound really positive. I've got everything crossed, even my legs with DH away, for you and a :bfp: xxx

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

OK grlies this month I am gonna POAS early!!!! eeeekkkkk I have never POAS early ever ever ever before.

My tummy looks like it has sneaked off to mcdonalds and stuffed itself full of big macs!!! the cramping continues so does the creamy cm which I never get. My nips have a mind of their own and I caught them winking at boys all day today:( dirty nips!

I could clear a truck drivers restuarant with one bum burp even made myself gag early:( Lucky OH is out tonight I coulda killed him.

So when do I test. I just gotta know one way or another! I got my +OPK on cd13 prob Ovulated on cd14 I have a 27 day cycle today is 8dpo maybe 9dpo?

Am apprehensive if I test to early but have been reading and apparently the sooner you implant the better you chances.

AF due on the 25th of this month 7 days away.....


----------



## Leilani

Ohhh Lisa - it all sounds promising, FX for you.

So do you have a date in mind to test - and have you stocked up with tests/a decent ?

I ordered a couple of clearblue digitals (with date thingy on them) from eBay last week, and they arrived yesterday, I will only be using them once I've got my BFP from a regular test and waited a couple of days. I like the idea of being able to show off the digital!!

Feeling a bit low today, went to a funeral this arvo, a colleague's husband died on Friday - so sad he was only 39, but had been battling all sorts of cancers for the last 2 1/2 years. They have a son who is almost 3. :(

We're starting our every other day BDing tonight. Much as I enjoy it/know it needs to be done, I never sleep very well with the soup in the bowl - I guess I'm too paranoid :spermy: will all escape if I move/relax!


----------



## EllaMom2B

FX for you Lisa!!!! Lead the way for all of us and our BFPs!!!!

I'm feeling really down: a big fight with OH last night, and now he's away for a week. Plus NO symptoms at all. NONE at 9 dpo. 

I just wanna cry all day...

Ella


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hugs for you ella...i can totally understand how you're feeling. I'm just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face in the next few days.

You don't need to have any symptoms though to still get a BFP..look at the people who are pregnant and never realise it. Did you patch things up with your OH before he left? I'm sure he feels bad too about your fight.

On a different note I would have killed for a glass of wine when i got in from work last night but there was just that little tiny part of me that said i would hate myself if there was even a remote chance of a BFP. Not had anything since New Year and i do love my vino lol....the things we do for a BFP!


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa you are hilarious! I really hope you get your :bfp: when are you POAS? :happydance:

Ella please don't be down and try to relax. All this stress isn't going to help you get that :baby:. My hubby is away too. I've got time to get AF and my sad mood out of the way by the time he gets home. :coffee:

Tigger I hear you and I am a completely reformed character with my vino in take. I used to get in from work and the first thing I'd do is pour myself a large glass of wine before I'd even got my coat off! I've swapped it for Vimto Sugar Free Squash and only allow myself the occasional glass at the weekend during the first two weeks of my cycle. I will definately be having a couple of glasses of champers and a cheeky cocktail or two on my honeymoon next week! :hugs:

Leilani good luck with the :sex: and keep those hips elevated after. I'm quite interested in those Softcups - has anyone ever used them? Apparently good sucess rate on :bfp: the month people start using them. 
xx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Beanhopes

The occasional glass in the first two weeks of my cycle is my plan too. Are you looking forward to your holiday? Not long now.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Thanks so much for your nice words...

OH and I patched things up a bit, kinda that awkward "sorry" that still feels unsettling because you haven't had a chance to just get back to normal, you know? (It was a BAD BAD BAD fight.) I'm still totally teary and gutted and full of NMA, but checking in here always helps!

Ironies of ttc: I would definitely be able to relax if I could have my big glass (okay, glasses!) of wine tonight!!! Anyone go by "drink till it's pink"? Naw, guess we're all too good. Sigh...

Here's sending babydust to all!

Hugs,
Ella

P.S. What's up with the test, Lisa????


----------



## Lisa1

well i did POAS and it was a :bfn: but you know what I don't really mind it's early and I am still feeling positive.

My little bean might be getting comfy and not yet attached hopefully:) so today I have the belly the size of a 9 month pregnant women:( very bloated and my cramps are now directed to one area just under my left ovary. It is only sore when I bend over no other symptons.

I always have a glass of vino if I want one find it relaxes me after a hard days work. My job is very stressful and I would only ever have one glass although after I know I have O thats me until AF arrives. (me Bad) I know :blush:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> well i did POAS and it was a :bfn: but you know what I don't really mind it's early and I am still feeling positive.
> 
> My little bean might be getting comfy and not yet attached hopefully:) so today I have the belly the size of a 9 month pregnant women:( very bloated and my cramps are now directed to one area just under my left ovary. It is only sore when I bend over no other symptons.
> 
> I always have a glass of vino if I want one find it relaxes me after a hard days work. My job is very stressful and I would only ever have one glass although after I know I have O thats me until AF arrives. (me Bad) I know :blush:

Lisa can I suggest, for the safety of people within close proximity to you, that you don't bend over too much! What with your bottom behaving the way it is right now. :rofl:

I agree a glass of wine has to be better for you than the stress! Just think of all those people who find out they are pregnant and they've been drunk and eating prawns etc!! 

I'm certainly not giving up prawns, mayonaise or rare beef just in case I might be pregnant one day so I reckon the same goes for a glass or two of wine. Confession time I'm so fed up today I've walked in and poured a glass of wine! :blush:. Reckon it's all the talking about it. :haha:


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Thanks so much for your nice words...
> 
> OH and I patched things up a bit, kinda that awkward "sorry" that still feels unsettling because you haven't had a chance to just get back to normal, you know? (It was a BAD BAD BAD fight.) I'm still totally teary and gutted and full of NMA, but checking in here always helps!
> 
> Ironies of ttc: I would definitely be able to relax if I could have my big glass (okay, glasses!) of wine tonight!!! Anyone go by "drink till it's pink"? Naw, guess we're all too good. Sigh...
> 
> Here's sending babydust to all!
> 
> Hugs,
> Ella
> 
> P.S. What's up with the test, Lisa????

Oh Ella I'm sure it'd be fine if you had a small glass of wine. Just take a few deep intakes of breath and try to relax. 

I'm here if you want to rant at any time. 

Big hugs honey. :hugs: By the way my name is Sam (Samantha)


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> well i did POAS and it was a :bfn: but you know what I don't really mind it's early and I am still feeling positive.
> 
> My little bean might be getting comfy and not yet attached hopefully:) so today I have the belly the size of a 9 month pregnant women:( very bloated and my cramps are now directed to one area just under my left ovary. It is only sore when I bend over no other symptons.
> 
> I always have a glass of vino if I want one find it relaxes me after a hard days work. My job is very stressful and I would only ever have one glass although after I know I have O thats me until AF arrives. (me Bad) I know :blush:
> 
> Lisa can I suggest, for the safety of people within close proximity to you, that you don't bend over too much! What with your bottom behaving the way it is right now. :rofl:
> 
> I agree a glass of wine has to be better for you than the stress! Just think of all those people who find out they are pregnant and they've been drunk and eating prawns etc!!
> 
> I'm certainly not giving up prawns, mayonaise or rare beef just in case I might be pregnant one day so I reckon the same goes for a glass or two of wine. Confession time I'm so fed up today I've walked in and poured a glass of wine! :blush:. Reckon it's all the talking about it. :haha:[/QUOT
> 
> thanks hun I am also savouring a nice glass of red lol:thumbup: and my bum hasn't went off for ages:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

Well, i couldn't take it anymore...bought a twin pack of FRER yesterday (last minute dash to chemist before it closed...been obsessing all day about will i wont i...). OH saw the pack when he got in and said "you're not testing yet!". I said "no, in the morning"...he just rolled his eyes. Well...i was up like a lark this morning...and BFN.

I'm really not surprised. I kept telling myself it wouldn't be +ve but I have to admit to being upset when i saw it. AF is not due till 24th so I am really early to test but i can't help it!! I swear I'm not going to test again unless AF doesn't show on Sunday.

Strangely...i keep singing the chorus to the Journey song "Don't Stop Believing"...maybe Lisa's PMA is rubbing off!! Either that or it's cos i watched Glee on sky+ last night lol.

Hope you all are well xxx


----------



## Leilani

Tracey - you're very naughty for testing!! POAS can be an expensive habbit. Now go and hide that spare stick somewhere you won't be tempted to recover til Sunday.

Thanks for putting that song in my head, though I only know those 3 words and a bit of the melody, so it might just drive me mad!! Gotta love Glee though!


----------



## Tigger_lass

tee hee hee :)

don't stop believing....hold on to that feeling!!!!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi there! Well, I am turning into a bit of a stalker when it comes to you ladies and this thread :blush: I love reading your posts but I don't seem to post too much myself :nope: :shy: 

Here's the latest from me: I am currently 2/3dpo, had a huge temp spike yesterday and a big dip today (I do have a cold! :dohh:) - think it is way too early for implantation dip anyway? 

I am very positive this month, lots of PMA but not the :wohoo: type just very chilled, content, happy, open minded - that's all thanks to this site, everyone is so supportive of each other :hugs: and I feel like I can say anything like... I actually felt pregnant last night (stupid, I know, way too early and it was probably to do with me having massive stomach bloat after the flight hehe, big fat belly got me all broody! :rofl: )

My AF is due around 30th Jan, I'm going away on hols on 30th so will POAS that morning (if AF hasn't reared her ugly head!) so that I'll know if I can indulge :wine:- best part of getting AF! :winkwink:

Wishing you girlies all the luck in the world for your BFP this cycle! :dust:

PS. I swear my bbs are hurting... oh dear, I am symptom spotting already, eeek!... it's gonna be a long 10 days!!!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello

Who is next to test? I really want to hear some good news and a :bfp: :happydance:

Hope4bfp you are definately in good company on here with liking your wine. :haha: Symptom spotting is the only way to get through the 2ww. Wishing you lots of luck and :dust: 

I'm definately singing Don't Stop Believing now! :haha:

xxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

I was bad too and tested really early: :bfn:

AF is due on the 26th or 27th, so it's really only 9 dpo (though I don't chart or temp, only go by when EWCM turns lotiony and the cramps/bloating/embarrassing gastric distress I've come to associate with mid-month go away). So the last day of all that noise -- literally, since it sounds like plumbing work in my bowels, lol tmi -- was Monday the 11th. I never know whether that's OV day or the day before or the day after, so I'm guessing that I'm 9 or 10 dpo. 

Anyway, sorry to prattle on and on. My .Y. do feel bigger, but I think that's because I've gained some weight ttc. Terrible! There's always that unconscious thought of "well, I could be pg, so..." I'll be a COW by the time get a :bfp:. Which I still hope is this month (which would mean no drugs, thankfully).

How are you wonderful lot? Thanks for everyone being so lovely!

-- Ella


----------



## Lisa1

Hi Sam, Ella, tracey and hope4

Sorry girls the testing might have been my fault:blush: as I couldn't wait and we have all tested way to early lol but what the hell.

since I tested all my symptons hve gone away lol think the reality of a :bfn: test took it away:(

But anyhoo it's still early girls and hope4 not long till you get egg chasing. Come on girls PMA all the way xxx

Just wondering how you all do B&B I start with here now then check the BFP annoucements then see if anyone has added a new birth annoucement then its on to TTC forum to read the threads finish offwith my TTC Journal.

Like creme egg time how do you do yours?


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Hi Sam, Ella, tracey and hope4
> 
> Sorry girls the testing might have been my fault:blush: as I couldn't wait and we have all tested way to early lol but what the hell.
> 
> since I tested all my symptons hve gone away lol think the reality of a :bfn: test took it away:(
> 
> But anyhoo it's still early girls and hope4 not long till you get egg chasing. Come on girls PMA all the way xxx
> 
> Just wondering how you all do B&B I start with here now then check the BFP annoucements then see if anyone has added a new birth annoucement then its on to TTC forum to read the threads finish offwith my TTC Journal.
> 
> Like creme egg time how do you do yours?

Hi
Keep that PMA you are so full of hope it's addictive. :hugs:
I'm a bit scared of venturing too far on bnb. I check out my buddies (you lot) then check out the TTC forum. Last night I looked on the chat room but it was empty so I ran away quickly before anyone came in :haha:
I've only looked at the BFP test results etc when someone I've been chatting with gets one. You know just to confirm there is a line.
Do you all do a TTC Journal? Should I be doing one?? 
x


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, Ella, tracey and hope4
> 
> Sorry girls the testing might have been my fault:blush: as I couldn't wait and we have all tested way to early lol but what the hell.
> 
> since I tested all my symptons hve gone away lol think the reality of a :bfn: test took it away:(
> 
> But anyhoo it's still early girls and hope4 not long till you get egg chasing. Come on girls PMA all the way xxx
> 
> Just wondering how you all do B&B I start with here now then check the BFP annoucements then see if anyone has added a new birth annoucement then its on to TTC forum to read the threads finish offwith my TTC Journal.
> 
> Like creme egg time how do you do yours?
> 
> Hi
> Keep that PMA you are so full of hope it's addictive. :hugs:
> I'm a bit scared of venturing too far on bnb. I check out my buddies (you lot) then check out the TTC forum. Last night I looked on the chat room but it was empty so I ran away quickly before anyone came in :haha:
> I've only looked at the BFP test results etc when someone I've been chatting with gets one. You know just to confirm there is a line.
> Do you all do a TTC Journal? Should I be doing one??
> xClick to expand...

I do the journal so i can look back on last month BD symptons etc, what I did when, how I felt etc. thats where I rant:growlmad: about everything not even just ttc but work, homelife etc.

I find it helps sometimes just to read back over things as i am very forgetful lol


----------



## EllaMom2B

I'd love to read your journal, Lisa, if it's public and you wouldn't mind..

I always start here then go to the test gallery. Since my FRER have only ever been snow white, it's reassuring to know they do work!!! I used to read the ttc board, but I find a lot of the questions are the same. 

And I know it makes me a bad person, but I can't stand 20-yr-old girls or moms with five kids being apeshit about ttc. I'm sure those who have been trying for years or have serious physiological issues feel the same about me, whining after six months. That's why it's nice to find a group of women in a similar situation. 

Btw, I keep forgetting to fix my info: I'm in NYC not the UK (though would love to move there someday).

Skipped my exercise class this evening -- shame on me! -- in favor of a glass of wine. Yum!

Cheers to you brilliant lot!

-- Ella


----------



## Leilani

Right there with you Ella - I look through the TTC new threads, to see if anything catches my interest, and sometimes I can't hold my tongue (or fingers) and have to post something. Yes I know some ladies still appear to get AF when pregnant, and everybody knows somebody's brother's cousin's SIL who it happenned to, but mostly it means you are NOT pregnant - feel down/upset/angry, but come on; false hope isn't good for anyone! I upset some very young ones when I pointed out some very comprehensive research that it is in the baby's & mother's best interests to wait 9 months before TTC your next baby!

I've bookmarked my User CP - so it takes me straight to a list of the threads I've posted in that have new posts, which is quite handy for finding us!

Well I took my soy a day later this cycle, which I think may be pushing back my OV, as my CBFM is still on low on CD9 - whereas it was high at this time the past 2 cycles - which kind of stuffs my BDing plans - was hoping to avoid 4 days in a row, as don't know if DH could manage that, I want to BD on both my peaks and the next day, and every other day before that, but knowing my luck, the EOD BD will be the night before the 1st peak - oh well, no rest for the wicked. Luckily we have a long weekend here with no plans (other than an engagement party at a lawn bowls club), so we'll see what happens!

Ella - if you jog on the spot for a few minutes you'll burn off that glass of wuine in no time - I was supposed to go to the gym this morning, but haven't gotten around to it yet, so will go this arvo so I cn pick DH up from work afterwards. (I'm a teacher and we're still on our summer holidays for another week and a bit)


----------



## Lisa1

Lol I know what you mean about some if the posts leilani! My journal is (at last I'm allowed) no idea how to add it but you can find it in ttc journals.

I'm gonna wait till Monday before I poas again! Lesson learnt! My cramps are now a stitch in my side and I am trying hard to remember how I usually feel a couple of days till af arrives.

Anyway it's next Monday so fx girls and pma all the way! I want us in first tri within the next 6 months or sooner babydust to my 35+ bug grown up mummys to be xx


----------



## tommyg

Hello Ladies

Hope you don't mind be joining you in here. I am 35 next month, for me it has been an issue of finding my Mr Right. We meet 2 years ago got married in August and have just started ttc. All very quick but it all feels right!!!

Expecting a bumpy ride to a BFP. I have irregular cycles anything between 4 and 8 weeks with 6 about average and DH works away mid week.

So far I am resisting the urge to do anything other than listening to my own body, I think I O'd last mid week so I am convinced this month is out of the question for us. Roll on AF so we can get to next cycle.


----------



## Beanhopes

tommyg said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind be joining you in here. I am 35 next month, for me it has been an issue of finding my Mr Right. We meet 2 years ago got married in August and have just started ttc. All very quick but it all feels right!!!
> 
> Expecting a bumpy ride to a BFP. I have irregular cycles anything between 4 and 8 weeks with 6 about average and DH works away mid week.
> 
> So far I am resisting the urge to do anything other than listening to my own body, I think I O'd last mid week so I am convinced this month is out of the question for us. Roll on AF so we can get to next cycle.

Welcome Tommyg
Some of us have had issues in finding Mr Right too and therefore had to put trying for a family on hold. Now we all have our Mr Right we are hoping we haven't run out of eggs! 
Here's hoping your ttc journey isn't a long one. 
xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Good morning my life savers

Is it just me or does the advert at the top of the page for maternity clothing make you wish you were in a position to shop for it. :wacko: I can't wait to have a bump. 

Kind of wish I had a bump now as the thought of getting into a bikini next week fills me with dread.  I worked out so much last year and had two personal training sessions a week on the run up to our wedding. Since August I've only done the odd workout at home. Usually yoga or pilates. Certainly not the effort I was putting in last year so now I feel like my body needs to be covered in winter layers at all times. 

I wonder if I work out tonight, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday if it'll make any difference. Or I could just get a spray tan :haha:

xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

LOL Sam! I know exactly how you feel. I was in amazing shape a while back -- a hard-body size 2 thanks to a ballet-style workout. I haven't been since way before the holidays, though, and have quickly reverted to my doughy state. If you even own a bikini then you are one hot chick! I make it a point never to offend the world with the cottage cheese of my thighs. That said, remember that your body is going to do something miraculous very soon: conceive and carry and deliver a healthy baby. So go easy on yourself and just enjoy!

Hiya Tommyg! Join us! The dark arts of spelling... lol! Personally I can barely add, so no help from me in maths. 

Not that AF is coming, of course, but you're due on Feb 1, Lisa? WAAAAAY too early to have tested! How long are you cycles? If I stick to 30 days, AF will visit on Wenesday. Stay away you horrid b*tch!!!

Still no sxs for me at 10 dpo. Think I'll test again on Sat at 12 dpo. Still a bit early: I should wait until Monday, but that ain't gonna happen. 

What I can't wait to do is march into a bookshop and buy "What to Expect When You're Expecting." And to start decorating the nursery! I'm addicted to oohedoh (might have spelled that wrong) -- a baby design website. 

Here's to all our BFPs!!!! 

Babydust to all!!! Thanks for being such great buddies!!!


----------



## Lisa1

Girlies check for me in the preg test bit and tell me what u think? In in iPhone so can't post the pic of the hpt test:( oh I'll try


----------



## Leilani

Lisa - how exciting & possibly confusing, but it defo looks like a line to me - YAY!!

You'd think something so simple would be straight-forward, but it never is!!.

Is this the test from earlier, or another one?


----------



## Leilani

Stupid double post!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> Girlies check for me in the preg test bit and tell me what u think? In in iPhone so can't post the pic of the hpt test:( oh I'll try

OMIGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm SO incredibly happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So so so so so so INCREDIBLY THRILLED FOR YOU!!!!!!!! Proof that PMA works! FINGERS AND TOES AND EARS AND EYES AND ARMS AND LEGS (my OH is away) CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

OOOOOOHHHHHH MMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Lisa!!!!!

I'm no expert but that looks like a BFP!!!! Well done you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

It really couldn't happen to a nicer person - i know i don't "know" you but you have been such a fun, positive person since I've been in this forum - you deserve all the luck that you've wished for everyone else hun xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks guys I am shitting myself in case I have a faulty test!! am so convinced It is wrong but I am clinging to my PMA and will re test on Sat can't bring myself to test in case it's a you no can't even say the word.

Spreading PMA to my girls and covering you all in Babydust xxxxx keep the fx


----------



## Leilani

Nooo - test again tomorrow, it's too exciting to wait til Sat. If you get that with end of day wee, just think what it'll look like with FMU.
:yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:​


----------



## tommyg

Lisa1 said:


> Girlies check for me in the preg test bit and tell me what u think? In in iPhone so can't post the pic of the hpt test:( oh I'll try

Congratualations and hears to a happy healthy 9 months! 

Thanks ladies for the welcome. 

I know what you all mean about dying to go shopping. 

I was in Debenhams yesterday looking for a gift and couldn't resist having a look thought the remains of the christmas sale rails. I came across a couple of maternity tops and decided NO just don't go tempting fate at the same time I was reluctant to buy anything incase it doesn't fit in a few months! 

One of those odd things that I have always liked window shopping for since I was a kid and before I ever wanting anything to put in it, is modern styled prams and buggies, and the mechanics of how they fold just amazes me. So spent a bit of time on-line looking that them! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Um guys? I just tested too, and I think there may be -- MAY BE -- the faintest of faint but super-faint could-be-an evap line. On a FRER. I can't get a picture, because I only have a camera on my phone. But I've been staring at snow-white tests for six months. And there's a hint of something not white. 

I gotta add, though, that the FRERs in the pink wrappers? You can see the test line straight out of the box. Definitely a gray indent, but makes me worry about false hopes. 

Which I may have right now...

Will test again tomorrow with FMU. You with me, Lisa?


----------



## Leilani

Oh - it's getting very exciting round here.

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Okay, up at dawn to POAS (I'm nuts!) at 12 dpo. The line is maybe a teeny, tiny tiny tiny bit darker than last night. It's definitely pink. And I swear I see it, but again, I'm nuts! Sorry the pics are so blurry and dim, but I only have a cell-phone camera.

Thanks for humoring me...
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 10









photo.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Beanhopes

Ok so I go away for one evening and see what happens!!

I'm off to check out Lisa's test and I'll be back in a minute to see your test Ella. 

I'm in shock here!! Very very happy shock I might add. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Ok Lisa there are definately lines on that test!! Which is something I've never had. 

Do you think if there are the two extra lines it could be twins :haha:

Can't wait to hear the brilliant news on your digi test. Good luck honey I'm absolutely thrilled to bits for you.

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Okay, up at dawn to POAS (I'm nuts!) at 12 dpo. The line is maybe a teeny, tiny tiny tiny bit darker than last night. It's definitely pink. And I swear I see it, but again, I'm nuts! Sorry the pics are so blurry and dim, but I only have a cell-phone camera.
> 
> Thanks for humoring me...

OMG!! I think I see a line. It's a little bit faint and the picture is blurry but I can definately see something. 

Ella that is just brilliant I hope that line continues to get darker and darker for you. Get a digi so you can give the good news to your OH when he gets home.

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Okay, up at dawn to POAS (I'm nuts!) at 12 dpo. The line is maybe a teeny, tiny tiny tiny bit darker than last night. It's definitely pink. And I swear I see it, but again, I'm nuts! Sorry the pics are so blurry and dim, but I only have a cell-phone camera.
> 
> Thanks for humoring me...

Omg in in work and can't get on!! On stuck little bean for ella xx


----------



## Tigger_lass

this is fantastic....two very lucky people xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Omg ella Hun that's awesome xxx cone on ttc35+#1 pma girls I'll let you know later doing a test after work!

I can't really talk to long as I'm in meetings all day:(


----------



## Lisa1

Rang the helpline they say test is faulty:( have to re test!


----------



## Beanhopes

I can't imagine your concentration levels are very good today Lisa! Meetings schmeetings. Work sucks when there are more exciting things to do like :test: xx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi guys do you think I can use a clear blue digital now and get a result am due af on mon the 25


----------



## EllaMom2B

Can you get a FRER gold digi? They are more sensitive... 18 vs 25 CB. 

I just did one (AF due Tues or Wed) and got a BFN. 

I'm hoping it's just because it was diluted pee... I'm totally out of control lol! Think good thoughts for me?! Everything's crossed for your BFP, Lisa!!!!


----------



## Lisa1

I got a not pregnant from the clearblue digital:( think the frer was faulty:( nightmare huni fx for us this is so unfair! Are we aren't we? Omg :hug:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Oh sweetie!!!! We're in the exact same boat!!!! At least we have company!!! The CB digis are less sensitive for sure. When should we test again? I'm thinking tomorrow morning with FMU. I have one regular FRER and one Digi FRER. 

So frustrating!!!!


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Oh sweetie!!!! We're in the exact same boat!!!! At least we have company!!! The CB digis are less sensitive for sure. When should we test again? I'm thinking tomorrow morning with FMU. I have one regular FRER and one Digi FRER.
> 
> So frustrating!!!!


Yes huni tomorrow morning with fmu! Babydust ella fx


----------



## Tigger_lass

aww i am soooo crossing everything for you both xxx


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Oh sweetie!!!! We're in the exact same boat!!!! At least we have company!!! The CB digis are less sensitive for sure. When should we test again? I'm thinking tomorrow morning with FMU. I have one regular FRER and one Digi FRER.
> 
> So frustrating!!!!

Well I am a complete POAS adddict now just did another frer it was negative:cry:

So have promised not to test again until Monday at the earliest. thanks guys for the support but I have resigned myself to a :bfn: Ella I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun:kiss:

Start the ball rolling get your :bfp: and give us all hope hunni:thumbup: Babydust to all of you xx

I am so disappointed the guy rang today to confirm the mortgage deal and start getting the house survey done, it should of been a happy telephone convo but I wasn't even paying attention. I still feel sick but I think it's the stress of the false positive:growlmad:


----------



## Lisa1

Just wanted so say thanks girls your support has been awesome and I don't know how I would have got through this without you all :hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hang in there Lisa!!!

I did another FRER too! Couldn't resist. Same super-duper, ridiculously, pathetically faint faint FAINT line. Looks like the other two from last night and this morning. (Yes, I will need a second mortgage to pay for these pee sticks.) 

I don't know what to think. I swear the barest breath of a line is there, and I've not seen even that for all these months. It's pinkish, I think, and came up slowly but within the 3 minutes, then over time dried a bit darker -- which makes me think it's an evil evap. 

I don't know what to think. But I do know I need that incredible Lisa PMA!!!! Hold out hope, luv! 

Was your FRER from a different pack, Lisa? It could be dodgey too. And we're both now using fresh pee, when concentrated is better for hormones.


----------



## EllaMom2B

And Lisa, congrats on the house!!! When you get your BFP, that's where you'll be raising your little one! This will happen... for all of us!!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Lisa, Ella - I have been stalking you two all over the place today, I have EVERYTHING crossed for you girls!!! Hang on in there :hugs:

How is everyone else doing today? Hope you are all ok  

Booked my 21day bloods for Monday (need to get retested for prolactin as it was high the last time), Fx'd for that. Been feeling really flat the last two days if I'm honest. Nothing in particular except the usual dreaded 2ww and I'm only 4/5 dpo! I've been swinging between feelings of anger and tears the last 48 hrs - very strange, hormones ay! I promised myself I wouldn't go gaga over every little sign this month but it's soooo hard not too :wacko: I need to give myself a good whack!!! :grr: 

This thread really cheers me up though, you are all fab :flower: Could I get one of your lovely 'badges' (green sparkly thingy) for my sig please - if you'll have me? :blush:

xx


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Hang in there Lisa!!!
> 
> I did another FRER too! Couldn't resist. Same super-duper, ridiculously, pathetically faint faint FAINT line. Looks like the other two from last night and this morning. (Yes, I will need a second mortgage to pay for these pee sticks.)
> 
> I don't know what to think. I swear the barest breath of a line is there, and I've not seen even that for all these months. It's pinkish, I think, and came up slowly but within the 3 minutes, then over time dried a bit darker -- which makes me think it's an evil evap.
> 
> I don't know what to think. But I do know I need that incredible Lisa PMA!!!! Hold out hope, luv!
> 
> Was your FRER from a different pack, Lisa? It could be dodgey too. And we're both now using fresh pee, when concentrated is better for hormones.

Thanks hun i feel awful today think it's the stress with that horrible frer I culd throw up at any sec:growlmad:

Just wish there was a doctor who would be able to say yes or no I am holding all my hope on the first test clinging to it for dear life but as time goes on I am thinking it's a false positive.

But huni PMA we will not get the dreaded :witch: this month and when we get our :bfp: in the next few days we can relax.

Are you going to test in the morning? I might sneak another one as I got two tonight although another :bfn: could literally finish off any PMA:nope:


----------



## Leilani

Ladies, ladies - you're doing my head in - though I can't begin to imagine what your heads are doing, I even crossed my legs for you both last night (just wasn't in the mood and I'm still Low on my monitor, so didn't feel the urgency - and we were both shattered).


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Lisa, Ella - I have been stalking you two all over the place today, I have EVERYTHING crossed for you girls!!! Hang on in there :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? Hope you are all ok
> 
> Booked my 21day bloods for Monday (need to get retested for prolactin as it was high the last time), Fx'd for that. Been feeling really flat the last two days if I'm honest. Nothing in particular except the usual dreaded 2ww and I'm only 4/5 dpo! I've been swinging between feelings of anger and tears the last 48 hrs - very strange, hormones ay! I promised myself I wouldn't go gaga over every little sign this month but it's soooo hard not too :wacko: I need to give myself a good whack!!! :grr:
> 
> This thread really cheers me up though, you are all fab :flower: Could I get one of your lovely 'badges' (green sparkly thingy) for my sig please - if you'll have me? :blush:
> 
> xx

Hun we would be pleased to have you:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Come join us we are freaking out and POAS at the drop of a hat:blush: it's hard not to go gaga over every little sign hun and for that your in good company.

hoping your stay is short with us hun and wishing you a :BFP: good luck for Monday and update us on how it goes hun:kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Ladies, ladies - you're doing my head in - though I can't begin to imagine what your heads are doing, I even crossed my legs for you both last night (just wasn't in the mood and I'm still Low on my monitor, so didn't feel the urgency - and we were both shattered).

lol Leilani you better get those legs uncrossed missy and get busy:happydance:

I turely think mine was faulty i think ella has got a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Of course I tested again... These are from Target though, and blue dye ones. I know, I know... infamous blue dye tests!!! Here I am worrying about evaps, and now I have blue dye tests which are notorious for having terrible evaps. Didn't know they were blue when I bought them, and couldn't bring myself to buy more FRERs. Truth be told, I kinda HATE FRERs. I have one more Gold Digi that I'll try maybe Monday, which is when OH returns.

What do you think? I'm wary... but kinda hopeful?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all you beautiful girls. I could not stand any of this without you!

-- Ella
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 11









photo2.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10









photo3.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## EllaMom2B

Join us Hope! 

What do the CD21 bloods check? Is there a reason for concern?

Here's the sparkly signature, thanks to Leilani:

https://imgur.com/9LfT3.gif[/IM G][/UR L]

Remove the space between IM and G and the one between UR and L at the end.

How's everyone else doing? I'm sorry to have totally hijaked this thread! Sam, are you in Dubai already? And how are you Tiger?


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Of course I tested again... These are from Target though, and blue dye ones. I know, I know... infamous blue dye tests!!! Here I am worrying about evaps, and now I have blue dye tests which are notorious for having terrible evaps. Didn't know they were blue when I bought them, and couldn't bring myself to buy more FRERs. Truth be told, I kinda HATE FRERs. I have one more Gold Digi that I'll try maybe Monday, which is when OH returns.
> 
> What do you think? I'm wary... but kinda hopeful?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all you beautiful girls. I could not stand any of this without you!
> 
> -- Ella

Hun that can't be wrong! looks like a little bean on its way for you ella:kiss: congrats bet you can't wait till OH comes home:happydance:

Sending you sticky dust :flower::flower:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi all

Just keeping a low profile at the mo...tearing my hair out waiting for AF...she's due Sunday. I so nearly POAS today...had to put the test in the kitchen so i couldnt grab it when in the loo! 

Got bad news today also - OH got paid off :( so unless he gets another job asap there wont be a wedding in July. We'll still get married but it wont be the one thats planned. I'm really not that fussed about the "big" wedding to tell you all the truth - the more i think of it the more i just want to get married, end of! Me and him and the registrar lol.

I'm also quite confused by FF. I've only been temping since the 9th and when i put today's figure in FF decided to tell me that i'd ovulated 3 days ago! Despite the fact that i'd had 4 +OPK starting 5th January! 

GOD I WANT WINE!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa1

Aww tracey thats not good news sorry about oh job what a shit time for it to happen! But your right big wedding or smaller you will love each other the same and being together is what's important:hugs:

you due this Sunday Hun? Omg I'm due on Monday eek pma Hun hopefully after a shit week you can get a :bfp: make up for the crap xx babydust honey xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello 
Sorry I've been off here more than usual. With going away on Monday I was working untill really late last night, my DH came home so it was a last minute Chinese Takeout and a bottle of wine for me. 

Lisa I'm so sorry maybe you just need your HCG levels to get stronger and your test in the next few days will be a :bfp:. Everything crossed for you.

Ella I don't think you need to worry about taking the drug cocktail from the looks of those tests. Woohoo that is without a doubt a :bfp:

Tigger good luck for Sunday honey. You might have ovulated twice this month?? Just a thought. If your temps dropped and your cm was fertile that's why fertility friend can sometimes amend your ovulation date. 
I hope you've had plenty of :sex: and caught that egg. :hugs:

I go to Dubai on Monday night. I'll be keeping a close eye on you until then. I work for my DH company so we'll no doubt be working a bit when we are away so if I can get hold of the laptop I'll check up on you all. :hugs:


----------



## Hope4BFP

EllaMom2B said:


> Join us Hope!
> 
> What do the CD21 bloods check? Is there a reason for concern?
> 
> Here's the sparkly signature, thanks to Leilani:
> 
> https://imgur.com/9LfT3.gif[/IM G][/UR L]
> 
> Remove the space between IM and G and the one between UR and L at the end.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I'm sorry to have totally hijaked this thread! Sam, are you in Dubai already? And how are you Tiger?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I read up on it and I'm a bit confused tbh, there are some scary causes (and some not so scary)! High prolactin level can stop you from Ov'ing, my levels are just above the normal range. My doc didn't seem too concerned as I still seem to be Ov'ing (from blood tests and my own charts and opks) but wants to check it again just it case. I'm sure it will be fine. Thanks for asking :hugs:
> Thanks for the banner link too, I have added it already :thumbup: Thanks Leilani!
> 
> Beanhopes - Just in case I'm not on here again before you head off, have an amazing time in Dubai!
> 
> Ella, Lisa - Still got everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> Tigger - Sorry to hear about your OH's job, I'm sure he'll find something soon. Fx'd for you for tomorrow!
> 
> 7 days and counting for me... tick tock, tick tock..... arghhhh!
> 
> Catch up with all you lovely ladies in a few days :kiss: x


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just keeping a low profile at the mo...tearing my hair out waiting for AF...she's due Sunday. I so nearly POAS today...had to put the test in the kitchen so i couldnt grab it when in the loo!
> 
> Got bad news today also - OH got paid off :( so unless he gets another job asap there wont be a wedding in July. We'll still get married but it wont be the one thats planned. I'm really not that fussed about the "big" wedding to tell you all the truth - the more i think of it the more i just want to get married, end of! Me and him and the registrar lol.
> 
> I'm also quite confused by FF. I've only been temping since the 9th and when i put today's figure in FF decided to tell me that i'd ovulated 3 days ago! Despite the fact that i'd had 4 +OPK starting 5th January!
> 
> GOD I WANT WINE!!!!!!

Tigger

Wanted to reply separately about your OH's job. I'm so sorry and I really hope he gets another job very quickly. :hugs:

My DH and I got married in Palma, Majorca but because it's not legal in Spain we went to the registry office the day before we flew out to Spain. It was just me, my OH and our two best friends. We booked the smallest room available and it was just us and 2 registrars. It was really emotional and I have such special memories of that service. 

It doesn't matter where you do it and how many people are there it's just about you two. 

I really hope you have some really exciting news on Sunday.:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Hope4BFP said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Join us Hope!
> 
> What do the CD21 bloods check? Is there a reason for concern?
> 
> Here's the sparkly signature, thanks to Leilani:
> 
> https://imgur.com/9LfT3.gif[/IM G][/UR L]
> 
> Remove the space between IM and G and the one between UR and L at the end.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I'm sorry to have totally hijaked this thread! Sam, are you in Dubai already? And how are you Tiger?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I read up on it and I'm a bit confused tbh, there are some scary causes (and some not so scary)! High prolactin level can stop you from Ov'ing, my levels are just above the normal range. My doc didn't seem too concerned as I still seem to be Ov'ing (from blood tests and my own charts and opks) but wants to check it again just it case. I'm sure it will be fine. Thanks for asking :hugs:
> Thanks for the banner link too, I have added it already :thumbup: Thanks Leilani!
> 
> Beanhopes - Just in case I'm not on here again before you head off, have an amazing time in Dubai!
> 
> Ella, Lisa - Still got everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> Tigger - Sorry to hear about your OH's job, I'm sure he'll find something soon. Fx'd for you for tomorrow!
> 
> 7 days and counting for me... tick tock, tick tock..... arghhhh!
> 
> Catch up with all you lovely ladies in a few days :kiss: x[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Hope - I have everything crossed for you. At least your doctor is on the case and you are one step closer to your :bfp: xxxClick to expand...


----------



## EllaMom2B

Told OH over the phone this morning! Praying for a healthy, sticky bean!!!!

(12 dpo)

This thread is obviously good luck, so who's next? :bfp:s for everyone!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Told OH over the phone this morning! Praying for a healthy, sticky bean!!!!
> 
> (12 dpo)
> 
> This thread is obviously good luck, so who's next? :bfp:s for everyone!

Hun I am so pleased for you:happydance: I wanna be next!!! me me me specially after that horrible bad frer:growlmad: stupid thing arrgghh! I tested this morning with fmu and a huge :bfn:

I was gutted but hun you gave me back my PMA with your :bfp: so thankyou if you can get a :bfp: we all can, so you lead the way to first tri and open the 35+ section and us girls will be following asap. :hugs:

Love you huni xx got my fx for your sticky bean couldn't have happened to a nicer person:kiss:

I am on PMA overload this cycle thanks to you x


----------



## Leilani

EllaMom2B said:


> Told OH over the phone this morning! Praying for a healthy, sticky bean!!!!
> 
> (12 dpo)
> 
> This thread is obviously good luck, so who's next? :bfp:s for everyone!

Well you can't get more positive than that - Yay - that is fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so stocked for you, and even better that you did it without the drugs (not that the drugs are a bad thing, you just never reallyknow what they might do).

"I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it, la la la la la la la la la la la la!"


----------



## Leilani

Oh Lisa -:hugs::hugs::hugs: What a total bugger, though you know what thay say; "It ain't over til the fat lady bleeds" - not suggestion you're fat, but you know what I'm saying.

Tigger - so sorry about your OH's job, what does he do? FX for Sunday

Beanhopes - Hope you have a great time away - be careful no nookie on the beach - they frown on that sort of thing over there!

Hope4BFP - I thought day 21 only tested for progesterone (to check OV happened)? I got my prolactin done as part of my day 3 tests

As for me, bit surprised (though sort of expected it) got a peak on my CBFM this morning - a jump straight from low to peak - so not much warning, but we did BD last night, and now will do for the next 2 or 3 nights - if DH can cope with 4 in a row - I think that might be pushing it a bit, he's no spring chicken anymore (45) and his doc had a few concerns about his SA - though we weren't given any numbers, so it's hard to know if they are ok/marginal or dire!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone (we get Monday this week too!!)


----------



## Beanhopes

Mwah to all of you!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Thanks everyone! Fingers crossed...

Hey Leilani, good luck with the bding! Does OH have Monday off too? He can rest up for the matress dancing!

I'm sorry about your OH, Tigger. I think there's something wonderful about an intimate wedding, and you can always have a big, blow-out party for an anniversary later on! 

Thanks again to all you brilliant ladies, and your BFPs are on their way! It will happen!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the thoughts xxx

Ella - fantastic news xxxxxxxxxxxxx :)
Lisa - i'm sorry hun but with your PMA you will get your BFP

Well no AF yet. Don't feel like AF either but she could be a sneaky besom and jump out at me when i least expect it...i hope not - i'm working today lol.

Was at my niece Hattie's 3rd birthday party yesterday. Had a blast - 18 kids running riot lol...just made me all the more determined that i AM going to have my own LO....PMA rules!!!

OH and i have been talking and we've both decided that neither of us want the big wedding lol. It's actually not all down to finances/job (my mum already gave/lent us the money to get married and she had said pay her back whenever) so the money is there but it doesnt feel right. I can't get into the planning and it's because i really dont want the circus it was turning into. i was starting to add people who i really didnt want and thats a no-no. I think it will be better as a much smaller, more intimate and special event - you guys are right! I feel such a weight has lifted off me lol.

Oh well, I guess its still a waiting game. If AF doesnt show today i will retest tomorrow - if that's negative do you think bloods would be better?


----------



## Tigger_lass

Just did a mad dash to asda as had urge to POAS - got 2 CB and 2 asda ones. Was hoping that there would be a 10mlu test but no.

Anyways....the asda test was -ve. Bummer!!!


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Just did a mad dash to asda as had urge to POAS - got 2 CB and 2 asda ones. Was hoping that there would be a 10mlu test but no.
> 
> Anyways....the asda test was -ve. Bummer!!!

Hi Tracey

good idea about the wedding much better idea intimate wedding will b so gorgeous and you have who you want at it not who you have to have lol

I am awaiting the dreaded :witch: hope you don't get yours hun:kiss: I was a POAS addict so have promised myself no more POAS until after af is due.

Don't know which is worse the 2ww after O or the 2ww till O omg my life is just one 2ww after another:growlmad:

So I am gonna make an appointment this week and see the doc get checked out, although are docs are rubbish:wacko: i have never had a smear or a blood test tht hasn't needed redone because they have lost the results idiots:dohh:

So back to the gym on Monday and the house thing is moving on well so can keep busy with that and work, am being sent to Munich for 5 days with work which of course is when I ovulate!!!! arrrgghhh:nope:

wonder could I sneak some OH swimmers with me in one of those clear bags the airlines make you put ur makeup in:haha: maybe the turkey baster might give it away lol.


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Told OH over the phone this morning! Praying for a healthy, sticky bean!!!!
> 
> (12 dpo)
> 
> This thread is obviously good luck, so who's next? :bfp:s for everyone!

Ella you have to give us a run done this month on anything you did differently?

When you :sex: and when you O..


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> Just did a mad dash to asda as had urge to POAS - got 2 CB and 2 asda ones. Was hoping that there would be a 10mlu test but no.
> 
> Anyways....the asda test was -ve. Bummer!!!
> 
> Hi Tracey
> 
> good idea about the wedding much better idea intimate wedding will b so gorgeous and you have who you want at it not who you have to have lol
> 
> I am awaiting the dreaded :witch: hope you don't get yours hun:kiss: I was a POAS addict so have promised myself no more POAS until after af is due.
> 
> Don't know which is worse the 2ww after O or the 2ww till O omg my life is just one 2ww after another:growlmad:
> 
> So I am gonna make an appointment this week and see the doc get checked out, although are docs are rubbish:wacko: i have never had a smear or a blood test tht hasn't needed redone because they have lost the results idiots:dohh:
> 
> So back to the gym on Monday and the house thing is moving on well so can keep busy with that and work, am being sent to Munich for 5 days with work which of course is when I ovulate!!!! arrrgghhh:nope:
> 
> wonder could I sneak some OH swimmers with me in one of those clear bags the airlines make you put ur makeup in:haha: maybe the turkey baster might give it away lol.Click to expand...

Lisa my DH is away for two weeks at the end of Feb when I'll ovulate and we've joked about putting a stock of swimmers in the freezer for me! Just cross that we'll miss out becuase he's away. I will be looking for a fertility specialist if I don't get a Valentines :bfp:. I need to have plenty of your PMA for this month. :hugs:

I had my friend over for :coffee: and carrot cake :winkwink: and she had her 14week old baby girl with her. My house looked so great with a car seat and changing bag in it even if it was only for a couple of hours. 

Come on Valentines :baby::baby:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Told OH over the phone this morning! Praying for a healthy, sticky bean!!!!
> 
> (12 dpo)
> 
> This thread is obviously good luck, so who's next? :bfp:s for everyone!
> 
> Ella you have to give us a run done this month on anything you did differently?
> 
> When you :sex: and when you O..Click to expand...

Yes we need a :sex: by :sex: diary please!!


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Just did a mad dash to asda as had urge to POAS - got 2 CB and 2 asda ones. Was hoping that there would be a 10mlu test but no.
> 
> Anyways....the asda test was -ve. Bummer!!!

Not out until AF arrives. Everything crossed for your :bfp: x


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani - Bank Holiday baby for you. Get busy :haha:x


----------



## zero7

Hi ladies :flower: Mind if I join in??

I am 42 and have been ttc since I was 40 years and 10 months!! I have managed to get preggers twice but lost both - one was a mc at 12 weeks and one was ectopic. I also lost a falopian tube. :dohh:

Its nice to know that you ladies understand how it feels to be trying for #1 and all around you, you keep hearing how 'time is running out for you' and 'of course, its much harder at your age'!! Its also the fact that none of us already have children - dont get me wrong, I dont begrudge anyone who's already got kids, but I think we understand that it is a totally different position to be in. I haven't put that very well- but I hope you know what I mean and I hope I haven't come across badly.

Sorry, I've waffled!! 

Anyhoo, hope you'll have me and look forward to chatting to you all.

Lou Lou xxx


----------



## Deb111

Lou Lou - welcome

Beanhopes - have a fab time in Dubai

Ella - congrats huni :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Missing you all, but needing to spend some time focussing on my marriage and giving the TTC a rest for a couple of months - at least as far as the obsessional OPK's etc go - just going with the flow 

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## Leilani

Was wondering where yuo'd got to Deb! Take it easy and make sure you get some quality sexy time in - you never know your luck.

Hi Zero7 (or should we call you Lou Lou?) - welcome aboard and I'm sorry for your losses. Where abouts are you in this cycle?

CHin up Lisa, do you feel like AF is on her way? I hope she stays away.

Woke up to chronic back-ache - so I put it down to the BDing, or a good strong ovulation - it usually only aches like this just before AF. I think my slightly increased Soy dose has made a big difference, so now only 341 hours to wait, though will endeavour to dtd tonight too.

Went to a friends engagement party yesterday (think I've mentioned her before - known her bloke 7 months!), Well, talk about baby city - there were so many babies and toddlers and pregnant ladies, it was all abit much really. Call me mean, but I didin't get her a pressie, as they are getting married in April, when I will give them a gift, I just think it's a bit cheeky having an engagement party less than 3 months before the wedding - maybe I'm jealous, we didn't have an engagement party and so I missed out on tea-towels and kettles!


----------



## Leilani

Oh and tigger - step away from those tests, or at least use your FMU!!

I've got a couple of CB digis which I am saving til I'm really late - as I know they aren't that sensitive and the price (and 1 week wait for them to arrive) makes me not want to waste them!

Lisa, have you had any blood tests done yet? If AF does show, then you'll be good to get the CD3 bloods done.


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Was wondering where yuo'd got to Deb! Take it easy and make sure you get some quality sexy time in - you never know your luck.
> 
> Hi Zero7 (or should we call you Lou Lou?) - welcome aboard and I'm sorry for your losses. Where abouts are you in this cycle?
> 
> CHin up Lisa, do you feel like AF is on her way? I hope she stays away.
> 
> Woke up to chronic back-ache - so I put it down to the BDing, or a good strong ovulation - it usually only aches like this just before AF. I think my slightly increased Soy dose has made a big difference, so now only 341 hours to wait, though will endeavour to dtd tonight too.
> 
> Went to a friends engagement party yesterday (think I've mentioned her before - known her bloke 7 months!), Well, talk about baby city - there were so many babies and toddlers and pregnant ladies, it was all abit much really. Call me mean, but I didin't get her a pressie, as they are getting married in April, when I will give them a gift, I just think it's a bit cheeky having an engagement party less than 3 months before the wedding - maybe I'm jealous, we didn't have an engagement party and so I missed out on tea-towels and kettles!

Hi Leilani

AF due tomorrow:cry: but my PMA is back with a vengance!!! just did all the house work and Ironing and me and OH are getting a puppy for the new house :happydance:

Just read the thread I had put up about the frer with the three lines in the test gallery and I am still getting people saying oh it's defo a :bfp: it can't be wrong arrrgghhh I wanna scream, even after I posted it was a false positive:dohh:

good luck with the :sex: huni hoping it brings you your belated engagement present :kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Hi ladies :flower: Mind if I join in??
> 
> I am 42 and have been ttc since I was 40 years and 10 months!! I have managed to get preggers twice but lost both - one was a mc at 12 weeks and one was ectopic. I also lost a falopian tube. :dohh:
> 
> Its nice to know that you ladies understand how it feels to be trying for #1 and all around you, you keep hearing how 'time is running out for you' and 'of course, its much harder at your age'!! Its also the fact that none of us already have children - dont get me wrong, I dont begrudge anyone who's already got kids, but I think we understand that it is a totally different position to be in. I haven't put that very well- but I hope you know what I mean and I hope I haven't come across badly.
> 
> Sorry, I've waffled!!
> 
> Anyhoo, hope you'll have me and look forward to chatting to you all.
> 
> Lou Lou xxx

Hun welcome to the gang lol:kiss:

You are in great company all first timers and fed up being told ohh don't leave it any longer or it's much harder at your age etc etc.

totally know were you are coming from I feel like a leaper sometimes when people ask me well how many kids have you got now and I say actually none.
People seem pretty stunned at this:growlmad:

Well thats about to change cause this year even if i have to buy one I'm getting a baby might even get two!!!lol although one would be awesome.


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Oh and tigger - step away from those tests, or at least use your FMU!!
> 
> I've got a couple of CB digis which I am saving til I'm really late - as I know they aren't that sensitive and the price (and 1 week wait for them to arrive) makes me not want to waste them!
> 
> Lisa, have you had any blood tests done yet? If AF does show, then you'll be good to get the CD3 bloods done.

I am gonna ring first thing in the morning and try to get an appointment. also am back at the gym with a vegance although I have to be careful as i get pretty carried away and can over train. just wondering do any of your OH take any vitamins?


----------



## Lisa1

tracey i have buddled the :witch: into a cupboard not letting her out until I know your safe hun xx

FX for you pettle xx


----------



## Beanhopes

zero7 said:


> Hi ladies :flower: Mind if I join in??
> 
> I am 42 and have been ttc since I was 40 years and 10 months!! I have managed to get preggers twice but lost both - one was a mc at 12 weeks and one was ectopic. I also lost a falopian tube. :dohh:
> 
> Its nice to know that you ladies understand how it feels to be trying for #1 and all around you, you keep hearing how 'time is running out for you' and 'of course, its much harder at your age'!! Its also the fact that none of us already have children - dont get me wrong, I dont begrudge anyone who's already got kids, but I think we understand that it is a totally different position to be in. I haven't put that very well- but I hope you know what I mean and I hope I haven't come across badly.
> 
> Sorry, I've waffled!!
> 
> Anyhoo, hope you'll have me and look forward to chatting to you all.
> 
> Lou Lou xxx

Hi Lou Lou

Welcome to our thread. We have all been TTC for much loved babies.
Ella seems to have got her :bfp: which is just fantastic. 
Most of us have been waiting too long for our princes after kisses a lot of frogs! :haha: Eventually looking forward to our :baby:

I hope your stay in ttc is short.

Sam x


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa - I need to know is that your guinea pig? 
What puppy are you getting? I have two fur babies. My little Field Cocker Spaniels, Alfie and Dudley. They are 4yrs old and simply gorgeous. I should post a picture of them.

I'm going to miss them like crazy when I'm on hols. We have a friend moving into our house to look after them. That'll give you some idea of how spoilt they are!! xx


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa - I need to know is that your guinea pig?
> What puppy are you getting? I have two fur babies. My little Field Cocker Spaniels, Alfie and Dudley. They are 4yrs old and simply gorgeous. I should post a picture of them.
> 
> I'm going to miss them like crazy when I'm on hols. We have a friend moving into our house to look after them. That'll give you some idea of how spoilt they are!! xx

It is not my guinea pig but i have two guinea pigs cookie and oreo and two cats frankie and benny lol kinda a food thing going on.

I also have a 16yr old german shepard cross called chanel lol she is my fur princess unfortunately after separating with my hb my brother took her for me and I miss her dreadfully:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I held her in my hands when she was born but can't keep her in my apartment it's to tiny.

Although she comes for sleep overs it's heartbreaking leavng her back for both of us:nope: Just another two months and I can have her back sleeping by my bed ahhh the joy:happydance:

Please post your doggy pics for me I would love to see your little spoilt fur babys:thumbup::thumbup: We are hopefully getting a rottweiler puppy there is a breeder near us who has a litter due end of this month and the pups will be good to go in April. Our new house is out in the country with very few houses around it, so wanted a big dog who would look the part in case anyone came around.


----------



## Lisa1

This is chanel in the back of my TT a bit of a tight squeeze
 



Attached Files:







my phone 055.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

I've been busy POAS three more times (!!!) -- all :bfp:. The anxiety of ttc is now replaced by the worries of having a sticky bean... It's always something for me! I'll call my ob 1st thing tomorrow and try to get in this week for a proper blood test. Of course I'll let you all know what happens!

Didn't really do anything different or special this month, I'm afraid. OH and I were apart for the first week, so didn't :sex: until the first day in my fertile window (CD 10-20, I always figure). Then :sex: again on CD 12 (when I first noticed EWCM), 14, and 15 (had EWCM through day 14). I think I O'ed on CD 14. 

The thing I noticed this month is that I had more days of EWCM, and really felt OV come and go. Grapefruit juice has really helped my EWCM. Otherwise, I was just taking a women's supplement from womentowomen.com, which was recommended to me by a friend who got pregnant at 38 and 41.

I really give credit to Lisa and her PMA!!!! Chatting with you all this month truly relaxed me. Thanks so much for always listening. Though we're worlds apart, I feel very close to you all. :hugs: Having such positive cheerleaders really comforted me during the whole month. :hugs: It also seems typical that just as I was planning to go on a drug regimen (rx in hand from the dr), I got pregnant!

To be honest, I feel a little in limbo at the moment. I have like a dozen postive tests, but AF isn't due until Tuesday, so I'm only like 3w + 5 days. And I don't like looking in 1st Tri here, frankly, because there are so many sad stories. I have to believe that this is our baby (and that it's a girl)!

:dust: to all!

- Ella


----------



## Lisa1

the kittens
 



Attached Files:







kittens 003.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> the kittens

oh mi gawd


SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm a crazy cat person, in case you can't tell. If you think you've spoiled your dogs, Sam, consider that ours never spends a night alone. NEVER. Have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy POAS three more times (!!!) -- all :bfp:. The anxiety of ttc is now replaced by the worries of having a sticky bean... It's always something for me! I'll call my ob 1st thing tomorrow and try to get in this week for a proper blood test. Of course I'll let you all know what happens!
> 
> Didn't really do anything different or special this month, I'm afraid. OH and I were apart for the first week, so didn't :sex: until the first day in my fertile window (CD 10-20, I always figure). Then :sex: again on CD 12 (when I first noticed EWCM), 14, and 15 (had EWCM through day 14). I think I O'ed on CD 14.
> 
> The thing I noticed this month is that I had more days of EWCM, and really felt OV come and go. Grapefruit juice has really helped my EWCM. Otherwise, I was just taking a women's supplement from womentowomen.com, which was recommended to me by a friend who got pregnant at 38 and 41.
> 
> I really give credit to Lisa and her PMA!!!! Chatting with you all this month truly relaxed me. Thanks so much for always listening. Though we're worlds apart, I feel very close to you all. :hugs: Having such positive cheerleaders really comforted me during the whole month. :hugs: It also seems typical that just as I was planning to go on a drug regimen (rx in hand from the dr), I got pregnant!
> 
> To be honest, I feel a little in limbo at the moment. I have like a dozen postive tests, but AF isn't due until Tuesday, so I'm only like 3w + 5 days. And I don't like looking in 1st Tri here, frankly, because there are so many sad stories. I have to believe that this is our baby (and that it's a girl)!
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> - Ella

Hun PMA you have the stickiest bean ever and your on your way to being a mommy:happydance: and of course a girl pincess for Ella:hugs:

I might get some grapefruit as I seem to be lacking in ewcm since coming off the pill does it have to be pure grapefruit? yuck:wacko:
 
Also might get those tablets as well couldn't hurt lol yes hun stay away from 1st tri at the minute and just relax and enjoy the knowledge that your preggers and gonna be a mummy.

:kiss:


----------



## zero7

Awww thanks for the warm welcome ladies. 

Glad to be on board! I have mooched around a few of the forums here and they are all great but somehow I always feel a little lost sometimes being older and not already having children. 

To answer a couple Q's - I am CD 23 of a 26-28 day cycle. Feeling like I usually do around this time i.e. - witch on way? Of course she is! :haha: I had my 21 day bloods done on Fri so awaiting results. Had FSH done recently which was 6. My cycle used to be more 28-30 days but has reduced recently but I have been very stressed so could be down to that. 

Oh, and Lou Lou is fine btw leilani (or zero - I dont mind! x)

Well done Ella and good luck anyone else testing soon. 

Chat soon. Lou Lou (another cat lover) xxxxxxx


----------



## Leilani

Lisa1 said:


> I am gonna ring first thing in the morning and try to get an appointment. also am back at the gym with a vegance although I have to be careful as i get pretty carried away and can over train. just wondering do any of your OH take any vitamins?

My DH takes a Men's multi-vit - which he always has done, but now he's more conscientious about doing so - he also takes flax-seed oil - for his skin (honestly he's not gay!!), I have also started him on Maca - this is a Peruvian root which is meant to enhance libido for both mena nd womand and according to the info has been used for 1000s of years! I don't know if it's the placebo effect, but he thinks (TMI ALERT) it makes his cockle (for want of a better word) bigger!!! I'm not sure about that, but it does seem to be more responsive, so he'll be on the maca for the foreseeable future. On the literature that came with it, they say it's nature's viagra!

Maca


----------



## EllaMom2B

I actually love grapefruit juice, so happily drank loads of it. I do have to say that the other thing that happened this month is that we had really good sex! Just worked out that way... trying actually seems to hinder the joy for us.

Hi Lou Lou! I know what you mean about feeling lost not having kids yet -- that's why I love this forum for the ttc #1 at our age. And again, it's clearly good luck!

Thanks Leilani for all the wonderful, supportive PMA. I'm so grateful! :flower:

FX for us all!


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa my DH takes all manner of vitamins honestly its a wonder he doesn't rattle! Including Zinc which is supposed to be like rocket fuel for their swimmers :haha:

Ella I am so happy for you. What does it feel like to get a :bfp:??

Here are my little angels. Alfie is the red head and Dudley is the little black monster munch. 

I've been awake since 03.22am! Don't know why I can't sleep when I'm going on holiday. I have to go into the office for a few hours but then this evening I will be sipping champagne, courtesy of Virgin Airways :happydance: I'm really hoping there is a :baby: in the post all of us for Feb. xxx
 



Attached Files:







n592312052_1967040_5536[1].jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









n592312052_1967041_6037[1].jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa the Tropicana Grapefruit Juice is lovely and refreshing. Apparently if you have a glass before every meal it aids weight loss too. :shrug:

I take 1000mg of Evening Primrose Oil everyday too which is apparently good for EWCM. Only take that up until Ovulation though as it's not supposed to be good for the conception part. 

_QUOTE - Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.

If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women._


I'm taking Vitamin B Complex this month as it's supposed to be good for helping the little egg to stick and it helps length your leuteal phase too. Last month I was only 10 days which is the minimum I think. 

_QUOTE B6 (up to 50mg/day) and B12 (up to 50mcg/day): Along with folic acid, vitamins B6 and B12 help make up part of the B-complex family. All of these vitamins are essential to good reproductive health. B6 in particular has been shown to increase fertility in women, while B12 helps men with low sperm counts_.

:hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

AF didnt arrive yesterday and still doesnt feel like she is coming. So got up this morning and did a CB digi (yes Leilani - i did use FMU this time ;) ) but a BFN :(

WTF is happening with my screwy body? I have never been late since i came off the mirena in july. AF has been coming 1-2 days early or on time but never late. The CB pack says try again in 3 days if still no AF and if that is still -ve then see GP. grrrrrrrr

Anyways, Sam - have a fantastic holiday and have lots of BD. 

Ella - stick little bean, fx'd for a H&H baby xxx

Leilani, hope, zero, debs - hope you are all well and using some of Lisa's PMA.

Lisa - you are due AF today so has she arrived? or have you tested again yet? I'm so sorry about the false +ve, i really can't imagine how you felt hun but big hug xxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Leilani said:


> Hope4BFP - I thought day 21 only tested for progesterone (to check OV happened)? I got my prolactin done as part of my day 3 tests

Yeah, they are testing for progesterone just to make sure that I am consistently Ov'ing, Prolactin can be tested on any CD so just killing two birds with one stone. I get my results on Friday, just in time for my little hol (leaving on Sat)... I have a good feeling about it so I'm not expecting any bad news :winkwink: Also got my DH booked in for appoint this week, first for him, hopefully we'll get some SA results back soon!

Maca sounds REALLY interesting! :D Will be looking in to that later!!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi Lou Lou :wave: welcome! You are defo in good company here!

Lisa - Hoping you get some good news soon hun :hugs: Awwww, how exciting to be getting a puppy for your new home! 

We can't have any pets as we live with some fairly strict leasehold rules :( Loved seeing the pics of your pets girls!

Tigger - Fx'd crossed for +ve soon!

Sam - Mmmmm, champers - since I've cut right back on my alchohol consumption I've taken to insisting on champers when I do indulge! I only have the one so why not ay! :winkwink:

Grapefruit juice, oh yuk but I am gonna give it a try. My EWCM is fine to start with but a couple of days before O it seems to reduce to almost nothing. It's on the shopping list!!

My DH is not taking anything at the moment, I did buy him some fertility multivitamins and additional zinc, he took them for a couple of days and that was that (he thinks, as I'm sure all men do, that he is a 'super stud'!). He's got his first appoint with the doc this week, maybe if there are any probs with his SA that should give him a prod in the right direction! :haha: I'm just taking Pregnacare, I had tried BVit 50 Complex but it seemed to mess up my cycle - with an 11-12 day LP I don't think I really needed it.

Ella - Many congrats honey!! Wonderful, wonderful news! For me, it has given hope that it can happen for us all x x x 

:dust: for us all!! x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Morning all my lovely ladies! (Well, it's morning here!). Hope you don't mind my sticking with you lot... I've been thinking about sticking all the time recently lol. I'd rather be here with you all than anywhere else on bnb. 

I heard good things about EPO as well, likewise that it's important to stop before OV. I take loads of Bvits -- maybe it lengthened my LP (16 days) but I dunno. I was on the pill for sooooo long (15+ years, with a few short breaks early on) that I have very little sense of normal for me. 

Trying to get to see the dr this week. POAS (the last one I had) this morning, and the test line came up right away then was as dark as the control line. Woo hoo! It feels AMAZING. I have never been so happy -- not a giddy excitement but a truly contented, profoundly peaceful kind of happy. My OH flies back this evening... Can't wait to see him! (I told him over the phone on Sat.) I feel fine -- a little crampy, which is nerve-wracking because AF isn't due until Wed -- but I've read cramps are normal. I really appreciate your sticky-bean good wishes!!!!

Sorry, Tigger, about AF. I know how you feel... I was 2 days late last month. Test again? Otherwise I had luck with drinking vats of red raspberry leaf tea to hasten her arrival. 

Here's to a special delivery of V-day BFPs!


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa my DH takes all manner of vitamins honestly its a wonder he doesn't rattle! Including Zinc which is supposed to be like rocket fuel for their swimmers :haha:
> 
> Ella I am so happy for you. What does it feel like to get a :bfp:??
> 
> Here are my little angels. Alfie is the red head and Dudley is the little black monster munch.
> 
> I've been awake since 03.22am! Don't know why I can't sleep when I'm going on holiday. I have to go into the office for a few hours but then this evening I will be sipping champagne, courtesy of Virgin Airways :happydance: I'm really hoping there is a :baby: in the post all of us for Feb. xxx

OMG they are sooo cute:kiss: can't believe your flying virgin and sipping champagne I am so jealous:wacko:

Northern Ireland is freezing at the moment:growlmad: i think a trip to the shops for some zinc and grapefruit is needed:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa the Tropicana Grapefruit Juice is lovely and refreshing. Apparently if you have a glass before every meal it aids weight loss too. :shrug:
> 
> I take 1000mg of Evening Primrose Oil everyday too which is apparently good for EWCM. Only take that up until Ovulation though as it's not supposed to be good for the conception part.
> 
> _QUOTE - Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.
> 
> If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women._
> 
> 
> I'm taking Vitamin B Complex this month as it's supposed to be good for helping the little egg to stick and it helps length your leuteal phase too. Last month I was only 10 days which is the minimum I think.
> 
> _QUOTE B6 (up to 50mg/day) and B12 (up to 50mcg/day): Along with folic acid, vitamins B6 and B12 help make up part of the B-complex family. All of these vitamins are essential to good reproductive health. B6 in particular has been shown to increase fertility in women, while B12 helps men with low sperm counts_.
> 
> :hugs:

my cousin is low in vit B12 and if I can remember right I am also a bit low, wondering is this maybe an issue with ttc? I take pregnacare stopped it last month but have taken it religiously this month wondering if thats why AF hasn't arrived yet?


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> AF didnt arrive yesterday and still doesnt feel like she is coming. So got up this morning and did a CB digi (yes Leilani - i did use FMU this time ;) ) but a BFN :(
> 
> WTF is happening with my screwy body? I have never been late since i came off the mirena in july. AF has been coming 1-2 days early or on time but never late. The CB pack says try again in 3 days if still no AF and if that is still -ve then see GP. grrrrrrrr
> 
> Anyways, Sam - have a fantastic holiday and have lots of BD.
> 
> Ella - stick little bean, fx'd for a H&H baby xxx
> 
> Leilani, hope, zero, debs - hope you are all well and using some of Lisa's PMA.
> 
> Lisa - you are due AF today so has she arrived? or have you tested again yet? I'm so sorry about the false +ve, i really can't imagine how you felt hun but big hug xxx

hey tracey hun:thumbup: no :witch: yet but since i buddled her in the cupboard nobody is getting the :witch: this month lol

How are you getting on? still nothin?


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Morning all my lovely ladies! (Well, it's morning here!). Hope you don't mind my sticking with you lot... I've been thinking about sticking all the time recently lol. I'd rather be here with you all than anywhere else on bnb.
> 
> I heard good things about EPO as well, likewise that it's important to stop before OV. I take loads of Bvits -- maybe it lengthened my LP (16 days) but I dunno. I was on the pill for sooooo long (15+ years, with a few short breaks early on) that I have very little sense of normal for me.
> 
> Trying to get to see the dr this week. POAS (the last one I had) this morning, and the test line came up right away then was as dark as the control line. Woo hoo! It feels AMAZING. I have never been so happy -- not a giddy excitement but a truly contented, profoundly peaceful kind of happy. My OH flies back this evening... Can't wait to see him! (I told him over the phone on Sat.) I feel fine -- a little crampy, which is nerve-wracking because AF isn't due until Wed -- but I've read cramps are normal. I really appreciate your sticky-bean good wishes!!!!
> 
> Sorry, Tigger, about AF. I know how you feel... I was 2 days late last month. Test again? Otherwise I had luck with drinking vats of red raspberry leaf tea to hasten her arrival.
> 
> Here's to a special delivery of V-day BFPs!

Hun you must stick around here for we would miss you to much:hugs: and when your ready to move on hopefully we will be coming behind you shortly PMA.

OMG I am sure your OH is so excited to see you and cramps are totally normal from what I have heard so don't worry hun and enjoy the bliss of being peggers. OMG I so want that feeling of knowing a huge secret that no one esle knows except you and your OH.

Come on girlies who is next?


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Lisa

Still no AF. Been out for lunch today with my team and i did not even sniff alcohol lol. It was supposed to be our work xmas lunch in December but it got postponed due to all the snow and i really really really wanted alcohol but i deliberately took the car even though OH was off today. If i've waited this long then i can wait a wee bit more till AF shows.

Been trying to stay +ve but it's hard when i constantly feel as if AF has arrived - TMI WARNING - feel as though passed some fluid, then mad rush to loo to check but nothing...been like this for about 7 days so maybe should get frequent flyer miles for loo visits lol. 

Oh well....it's not over yet.


----------



## Lisa1

Your so good! If I get my :bfp: I will feel awful after the horrible poas incident I drank nearly a bottle of vino with oh on sat nite along with my Indian lol.
Just wish af would arrive scared my cycles still haven't sorted themselves out:( shoulda been today!

Tracey are ur cycles regular? Hope it's a little bean that's stole ur af xx fx


----------



## Tigger_lass

They were never regular before i had the mirena fitted 4 yrs ago. I always had real problems - one time i had no periods for a year when i was about 27. The mirena was fitted as i had had constant bleeding for 3mths. The consultant removed some polyps from my uterus when he fitted the coil. I had no periods with the mirena - bliss!!! Mirena came out on 7th July and had my first AF 24th August. I've been 30-32days every single month since then.

I am going mad trying to figure out all the possibilities for what is going on - hopefully it's just late. There's a thread on the TTC pages for women who have had seriously long cycles - some around 50-70 days - i would just freak lol.

I'm trying to keep positive - keep the PMA flowing hun :)


----------



## EllaMom2B

Tracey, do you know when you ov'ed? A long cycle could mean later than usual?

Thanks Lisa for letting me stick around! First visit to the dr. is a week from today for blood work; first scan a couple weeks after that, then every 4 weeks. I can't wait! I want to skip right past all the worry and have my healthy girl! PMA rules!

Don't worry about the vino. I'm impressed you didn't drink a whole bottle all by yourself (as I have done on many an AF day). How's the new house? What's it like?

Hugs and babydust to all!!!

Swak - Ella


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Ella

Well still no AF. I got 4 +ve OPKs from 5th-8th January and BD'd right across this time. I only started temping on 9th and my temps were really low - c.35.9C until the 20th Jan when they rose to 36.2C. FF decided that i'd ov'd on 19th based on this but i have my doubts.

I hate being too warm and no matter how cold it is outside i often sleep with no covers on me during the night and then cover up again when i get too cold - i know i'm weird lol. The weather was very bad here for the first few weeks of Jan and temps were hitting minus figures every night. I think my low BBT was reflecting the low temps outside and as outside temps have risen and the weather has cleared my BBT has risen.

Well this is my theory :) I had tons of symptoms after the time that i think i ov'd. I guess it's possible that i have ov'd later but we only BD'd twice at the time of my "later" OV, on the 17th and 19th itself. That would mean testing c 4th-6th Feb unless AF shows her ugly face.

Maybe she's just late, maybe it's a missed cycle, maybe i've just got very low hcg. I'm out of ideas lol.

Good luck with the docs and with your sticky little bean.


----------



## Leilani

Hello ladies - almost time to hit the sack here. Looking forward to getting a good nights sleep tonight - I rarely sleep well with the soup in the bowl, and ended up in the spare room the past three nights, so as not to disturb DH - I'm also reading a good book, and like to read in bed and he likes the light off and pitch black the second he gets in!

Just been playing, and if you want to spice up the banner, in the code change the URL to ht t p://w w w.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/250179-ttc-1-35-a.html (but withough those spaces between the ts and ws) then when you click on it, it brings you here - it could help others find us too!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Well ladies, I caved in, I POAS and I'm only 8/9 dpo! :dohh::blush: I convinced myself that I should try at least one of my tests as they are FRERs (I have 4) and the batch numbers matched those in another post on here where they had the faulty 3 lines issue - wanted to see if mine were faulty (sorry Lisa, hope this is not bad of me to bring this up?)... AND, I totally convinced myself that it was good it was this early as there was no way that I could get a +ve so the test for the 3 lines/false +ve would test for sure if mine were faulty. I didn't use FMU. Feel pretty silly now though as seeing that one lonely line without even a hint that another line could exist just felt... well, :sad1: I know the test result means nothing as it is too early but it still made me feel a bit low :shrug:

I have no symptoms at all so my PMA is wavering for this month :-( At least my DH has his appoint with the doc tomorrow so there is a feeling of momentum :thumbup: This is such a rollercoaster ay!?

Hope you are all doing ok? Big hugs for you all :hugs: x x x


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies. 

Just popping on to see how you all are as I have nothing of any interest to report myself! CD25 for me and feeling ever so slightly crampy. Normal for me at this stage.

Leilani - know what you mean about spare beds when the witch is in the house! I am so restless (get a bit too warm aswell) so I'm often in the spare room and sleep much better as a result. Its actually quite nice to have a big bed to yourself sometimes me thinks!

Hope4BFP - slapped bum for you testing too early! Big hug for BFN BUT wayyyy too early hon :hugs:

Ella - how exciting to have your appointments booked. Just think, it wont be long before you'll be seeing your little beanie! 

Tiger_lass - Fx'd for you that you get your BFP very soon. I think its sounds very reasonable that your AF has been replaced by a little beanie. :hugs:

Lisa - good luck hon - hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP and dont worry yourself about the vino.

Feet up and relaxation for me now after a very stressful day. xxxxxx

PS - Yay and Ooooo to sparkly banner!!


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Tracey, do you know when you ov'ed? A long cycle could mean later than usual?
> 
> Thanks Lisa for letting me stick around! First visit to the dr. is a week from today for blood work; first scan a couple weeks after that, then every 4 weeks. I can't wait! I want to skip right past all the worry and have my healthy girl! PMA rules!
> 
> Don't worry about the vino. I'm impressed you didn't drink a whole bottle all by yourself (as I have done on many an AF day). How's the new house? What's it like?
> 
> Hugs and babydust to all!!!
> 
> Swak - Ella

Aww hunni how exciting and you so deserve your little girl:cloud9: PMA does rule and your going be fine, i can't wait to hear all the preggo stuff and need info for when i get my :bfp: although got AF today but I don't mind just makes me more determined!!

The new house is gorgeous out in the country with four beds and the sun shines on the conservatory in the morning just wanna fill it with:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Since AF arrived today it puts O when I am away with work:cry: but I maybe need a month of just to bd when we want and take the pressure off for a month so next month we can really get down to it:happydance:


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Well ladies, I caved in, I POAS and I'm only 8/9 dpo! :dohh::blush: I convinced myself that I should try at least one of my tests as they are FRERs (I have 4) and the batch numbers matched those in another post on here where they had the faulty 3 lines issue - wanted to see if mine were faulty (sorry Lisa, hope this is not bad of me to bring this up?)... AND, I totally convinced myself that it was good it was this early as there was no way that I could get a +ve so the test for the 3 lines/false +ve would test for sure if mine were faulty. I didn't use FMU. Feel pretty silly now though as seeing that one lonely line without even a hint that another line could exist just felt... well, :sad1: I know the test result means nothing as it is too early but it still made me feel a bit low :shrug:
> 
> I have no symptoms at all so my PMA is wavering for this month :-( At least my DH has his appoint with the doc tomorrow so there is a feeling of momentum :thumbup: This is such a rollercoaster ay!?
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok? Big hugs for you all :hugs: x x x

Hun Ella didn't have to many symptons and thought she was out to this month so I am sending you PMA by DHL and hoping you get a :bfp::baby: when will you be testing again?


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:
 

> Hi Ella
> 
> Well still no AF. I got 4 +ve OPKs from 5th-8th January and BD'd right across this time. I only started temping on 9th and my temps were really low - c.35.9C until the 20th Jan when they rose to 36.2C. FF decided that i'd ov'd on 19th based on this but i have my doubts.
> 
> I hate being too warm and no matter how cold it is outside i often sleep with no covers on me during the night and then cover up again when i get too cold - i know i'm weird lol. The weather was very bad here for the first few weeks of Jan and temps were hitting minus figures every night. I think my low BBT was reflecting the low temps outside and as outside temps have risen and the weather has cleared my BBT has risen.
> 
> Well this is my theory :) I had tons of symptoms after the time that i think i ov'd. I guess it's possible that i have ov'd later but we only BD'd twice at the time of my "later" OV, on the 17th and 19th itself. That would mean testing c 4th-6th Feb unless AF shows her ugly face.
> 
> Maybe she's just late, maybe it's a missed cycle, maybe i've just got very low hcg. I'm out of ideas lol.
> 
> Good luck with the docs and with your sticky little bean.

Hi Tracey hun:kiss:

Things look good for you:happydance: I am hoping your AF won't be around for at least 9 months fx for you hun sending you babydust:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Lou Lou when is AF due? me and OH broke the bed this month lol would love to say it was because of the mad BD but I jumped on him messing around when he was getting changed and the slat broke on his side :blush: now when he gets in my side flys up about a foot lol

Leliani your AF is due on my birthday and for that I am sure since it is a special day and I will get pressies and I am sure you will get a big pressie to :hugs: so keep up the bd and prove me right:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hope4BFP said:


> Well ladies, I caved in, I POAS and I'm only 8/9 dpo! :dohh::blush: I convinced myself that I should try at least one of my tests as they are FRERs (I have 4) and the batch numbers matched those in another post on here where they had the faulty 3 lines issue - wanted to see if mine were faulty (sorry Lisa, hope this is not bad of me to bring this up?)... AND, I totally convinced myself that it was good it was this early as there was no way that I could get a +ve so the test for the 3 lines/false +ve would test for sure if mine were faulty. I didn't use FMU. Feel pretty silly now though as seeing that one lonely line without even a hint that another line could exist just felt... well, :sad1: I know the test result means nothing as it is too early but it still made me feel a bit low :shrug:
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok? Big hugs for you all :hugs: x x x
> 
> I have no symptoms at all so my PMA is wavering for this month :-( At least my DH has his appoint with the doc tomorrow so there is a feeling of momentum :thumbup: This is such a rollercoaster ay!?

Just to let you know that I had zero -- I mean ZERO -- symptoms this month with my BFP. I still don't! (And yes, that's making me nervous.) I tested neg w/ a FRER at 8 and 9 dpo, FAINT pos at 10, neg digi at 11, then BPF at 12 on both!

:dust: to all! (keeping some sticky dust for myself :dance:)


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, do you know when you ov'ed? A long cycle could mean later than usual?
> 
> Thanks Lisa for letting me stick around! First visit to the dr. is a week from today for blood work; first scan a couple weeks after that, then every 4 weeks. I can't wait! I want to skip right past all the worry and have my healthy girl! PMA rules!
> 
> Don't worry about the vino. I'm impressed you didn't drink a whole bottle all by yourself (as I have done on many an AF day). How's the new house? What's it like?
> 
> Hugs and babydust to all!!!
> 
> Swak - Ella
> 
> Aww hunni how exciting and you so deserve your little girl:cloud9: PMA does rule and your going be fine, i can't wait to hear all the preggo stuff and need info for when i get my :bfp: although got AF today but I don't mind just makes me more determined!!
> 
> The new house is gorgeous out in the country with four beds and the sun shines on the conservatory in the morning just wanna fill it with:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Since AF arrived today it puts O when I am away with work:cry: but I maybe need a month of just to bd when we want and take the pressure off for a month so next month we can really get down to it:happydance:Click to expand...

Hi, Lisa!

Definitely the way to look at it! OH and I were apart for the whole first week of my cycle, so when it was time (CD 10-20), we were excited for :sex:. Also, maybe it's good -- here's a month when you can really just listen to your body and feel your OV without the pressure and stress. Plus if you get your BFP in March, then doesn't that mean a lovely Christmas present?!

How's that for some PMA?!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Hello to all you ladies! I was so excited to see this thread as I am 35 and have been TTC with my new hubby. We each have one child from previous marriages and luckily after 3 months my MD put me on Clomid. We finally got our :bfp: last Saturday morning!!! We are so excited but still a little nervous waiting on my blood work results for confirmation. Loads of baby dust to all of you!!!:dust:


----------



## Lisa1

Yes Ella a Christmas baby sounds awesome plus with work it would be a good time for maternity leave :)

Kellie congrats on the :bfp: what does clomid do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lisa1

Aha Kellie just googled it! It helps ovulation, does it increase the amount of eggys that are released? It says 5-10% chance of multiple births would this be higher with us being older?

I am defo going to see the doc this month and demand she give me some help. My cycle is now 28 days after 7months which is what my cycle was before the pill I also get a +opk on cd14 so think everything is ok? although a check up would give me peace of mind.

I had all the symptons last month and am now wondering if I am getting the eggy but it is not actually able to stick? My cousin has low b12 and I think possibly ages ago a blood test also showed I was borderline. Do you girlies think this could be an issue? ok off to the docs.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Congrats Kellie! We got our BFPs on the same day! I'm also waiting for my doctor's appointment and blood work -- next Tuesday. You have a child from a previous marriage? How old is s/he? I think the rest of us are all trying for #1, though many with OH #2 (at least I am). 4 weeks today, and praying for a sticky bean! My OH told so many people today already -- he's so totally thrilled, and so am I! (First for us both.)

Lisa, the meds my dr. gave me were like Clomid -- meds for ovulation induction -- but you're right: with Clomid there's a higher incidence of multiples. That's not a good thing for 35+ 1st timers, according to my doctor. So instead of Clomid, she prescribed Anastrozole, which is also a medication that induces ovulation but that DOESN'T increase the likelihood of multiple babies.

It works like this: you take the drug from CD 3 through 8, then :sex: for a whole week after, and monitor ovluation thereafter, because you can actually OV multiple times. To solve the "sticking" problem, along with the ovulation drug, you also take progesterin (brand name Premerin), which builds up the lining of the utereus. Apparently anastrozole also doesn't have the side effects of Clomid, namely drying up CM.

But I actually never took the drugs, of course, so this is all just what was explained to me.

I'm a BIG fan of B vitamins and have been taking tons for a few months, though part of a healthy-hormone balancing formula multivitamin.

Congrats again, Kellie, and PMA all the way Lisa luv!


----------



## zero7

Hi ladies :hi:

Well, just got the rest of my blood results. Progesterone result was 'normal, showed ovulation had occurred'. I meant to ask what the level actually was but was slightly reeling from being told my thyroid result was borderline. The receptionist said that it didn't say which way it was borderline but seeing as I am curvy I am guessing it would be underactive. She said I had to go back in two/three months for a re-test. I have been taking high doses of soy on days 3-7 (as it is supposed to act like natures clomid) for the past two cycles and have read today that there is a link between soy and thyroid problems! Safe to say, I wont be taking anymore. 

Anyway FX'd that the next test will be OK. 

Hope you're all ok girls. Congrats Kellie H&H 9 months to you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Congrats Kellie! We got our BFPs on the same day! I'm also waiting for my doctor's appointment and blood work -- next Tuesday. You have a child from a previous marriage? How old is s/he? I think the rest of us are all trying for #1, though many with OH #2 (at least I am). 4 weeks today, and praying for a sticky bean! My OH told so many people today already -- he's so totally thrilled, and so am I! (First for us both.)
> 
> Lisa, the meds my dr. gave me were like Clomid -- meds for ovulation induction -- but you're right: with Clomid there's a higher incidence of multiples. That's not a good thing for 35+ 1st timers, according to my doctor. So instead of Clomid, she prescribed Anastrozole, which is also a medication that induces ovulation but that DOESN'T increase the likelihood of multiple babies.
> 
> It works like this: you take the drug from CD 3 through 8, then :sex: for a whole week after, and monitor ovluation thereafter, because you can actually OV multiple times. To solve the "sticking" problem, along with the ovulation drug, you also take progesterin (brand name Premerin), which builds up the lining of the utereus. Apparently anastrozole also doesn't have the side effects of Clomid, namely drying up CM.
> 
> But I actually never took the drugs, of course, so this is all just what was explained to me.
> 
> I'm a BIG fan of B vitamins and have been taking tons for a few months, though part of a healthy-hormone balancing formula multivitamin.
> 
> Congrats again, Kellie, and PMA all the way Lisa luv!

Thanks Ella:kiss:

lol lov that you never needed to take them:happydance: I have been trying to get an appointment at my docs to get tested.

My OH was saying last night when i tol him my AF had arrived that with every month he gets closer to wanking in a cup lol did you take extra B vitamins as well as your multivitamin?

I am wondering if I can tak pregnacare and also a B12?:wacko: I am urrently having a big glass of red while waiting on lasagne cooking:happydance:


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Well, just got the rest of my blood results. Progesterone result was 'normal, showed ovulation had occurred'. I meant to ask what the level actually was but was slightly reeling from being told my thyroid result was borderline. The receptionist said that it didn't say which way it was borderline but seeing as I am curvy I am guessing it would be underactive. She said I had to go back in two/three months for a re-test. I have been taking high doses of soy on days 3-7 (as it is supposed to act like natures clomid) for the past two cycles and have read today that there is a link between soy and thyroid problems! Safe to say, I wont be taking anymore.
> 
> Anyway FX'd that the next test will be OK.
> 
> Hope you're all ok girls. Congrats Kellie H&H 9 months to you. xxxxxxx

Lou Lou that seems all good! hope the other test is good as well huni:kiss: I am wondering if or more when I get tested would I like them to find something i.e thyroid and then say oh thats why and if we do something then you will get pregnant.

How are you feeling about the tests hun? Sorry if it's to personal a question i am just wondering how I will cope with mine and OH getting them done:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Tracey huni,

i still have the :witch: in the cupboard how are you getting on hun? how you feeling?


----------



## zero7

Lisa1 said:


> Lou Lou that seems all good! hope the other test is good as well huni:kiss: I am wondering if or more when I get tested would I like them to find something i.e thyroid and then say oh thats why and if we do something then you will get pregnant.
> 
> How are you feeling about the tests hun? Sorry if it's to personal a question i am just wondering how I will cope with mine and OH getting them done:hugs:

Hi Lisa

I am ok with having the tests and so far most have been fine. At the end of the day I'd rather know whats what and if anything thats wrong can be sorted then thats a good thing. I am just a little worried I have left things a bit late as time is ticking by and tests and appointments can take so long and b4 you know it, months have gone by! 

When are you getting your tests done hon?? I do understand what you mean about finding something and being able to get it fixed. I know a couple of couples who have unexplained infertility and thats so hard for them. However one of them is pregnant now so all is never lost. xxx


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Lou Lou that seems all good! hope the other test is good as well huni:kiss: I am wondering if or more when I get tested would I like them to find something i.e thyroid and then say oh thats why and if we do something then you will get pregnant.
> 
> How are you feeling about the tests hun? Sorry if it's to personal a question i am just wondering how I will cope with mine and OH getting them done:hugs:
> 
> Hi Lisa
> 
> I am ok with having the tests and so far most have been fine. At the end of the day I'd rather know whats what and if anything thats wrong can be sorted then thats a good thing. I am just a little worried I have left things a bit late as time is ticking by and tests and appointments can take so long and b4 you know it, months have gone by!
> 
> When are you getting your tests done hon?? I do understand what you mean about finding something and being able to get it fixed. I know a couple of couples who have unexplained infertility and thats so hard for them. However one of them is pregnant now so all is never lost. xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun for the info:kiss: I have been trying to make an appointment for two days now but the phone is always busy:( plus work is ridiculous at the moment.

I know what you mean about time ticking by and I really wanna get things moving so will make an effort to get an appointment tomorrow, or at least have an appointment.

Tomorrow is cd3 so bloods tomorrow would be good:) although i doubt tht will happen as docs is so busy.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Lisa1 said:


> Hun Ella didn't have to many symptons and thought she was out to this month so I am sending you PMA by DHL and hoping you get a :bfp::baby: when will you be testing again?

Thanks Lisa, you are a star :hugs: ... I may test tomorrow depends on what my temp is like, I'll be 10/11dpo, I really don't feel preggo though. I did the first 7 days after Ov (which is weird... and impossible, I think!) but the last couple of days - nothing. I dunno, AF always turns up or I start spotting on 12 dpo so I may just wait. Don't like seeing those -ve tests :nope:


----------



## Hope4BFP

EllaMom2B said:


> Hope4BFP said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I caved in, I POAS and I'm only 8/9 dpo! :dohh::blush: I convinced myself that I should try at least one of my tests as they are FRERs (I have 4) and the batch numbers matched those in another post on here where they had the faulty 3 lines issue - wanted to see if mine were faulty (sorry Lisa, hope this is not bad of me to bring this up?)... AND, I totally convinced myself that it was good it was this early as there was no way that I could get a +ve so the test for the 3 lines/false +ve would test for sure if mine were faulty. I didn't use FMU. Feel pretty silly now though as seeing that one lonely line without even a hint that another line could exist just felt... well, :sad1: I know the test result means nothing as it is too early but it still made me feel a bit low :shrug:
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok? Big hugs for you all :hugs: x x x
> 
> I have no symptoms at all so my PMA is wavering for this month :-( At least my DH has his appoint with the doc tomorrow so there is a feeling of momentum :thumbup: This is such a rollercoaster ay!?
> 
> Just to let you know that I had zero -- I mean ZERO -- symptoms this month with my BFP. I still don't! (And yes, that's making me nervous.) I tested neg w/ a FRER at 8 and 9 dpo, FAINT pos at 10, neg digi at 11, then BPF at 12 on both!
> 
> :dust: to all! (keeping some sticky dust for myself :dance:)Click to expand...

Thanks Ella, one of my best pals didn't have any symptoms for a few weeks either so please try not to worry too much :hugs: 

Me, just can't imagine it, but I guess no one can until it finally happens. Need to keep digging into my PMA! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello lovelies! How are you all doing?

Tracey - Any sign of AF/BFP :winkwink: yet hun? Sounds like you may have Ov'd late. Fx'd for you!

Nursekel - Many congrats!! How wonderful! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :dust:

Lisa - Vino is always the best way to deal with AF, in my opinion anyway! :winkwink: Defo push for some tests honey! I changed my doctor when they wouldn't help me.

Lou Lou - Good news on the progesterone hun. I have got into the habit of making an appointment with the doc for results as I have also found in the past that the receptionists can only give the very basics and then I am left wondering about the detail, plus I like being able to do the 'what's next' with the doc :) Maybe get yourself another appoint to clarify? x 

Sam, I bet you are having a fab time out in Dubai, lucky thing! We miss you! :kiss:

AFM, I've got my blood test results appoint on Friday. I went with my DH today for his first appoint today. It went really well, he came away with his little SA box, he was a little shocked that he has to avoid any :sex: for 5 days (and, ahem, any other activity iykwim!). The doc also gave him some basic advice (reduce alcohol/caffeine, take vit tabs, zinc, etc.). My DH is away with work for the rest of the week so it's gonna take a lot of self control for me not become a PAOS addict over the next couple of days! :laugh2:

Thinking of you all and sending lots of PMA and :dust: x x x


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

Sorry it's late to get back to you all...it's interim review time at work and i've been working really long hours delivering these to my team...stress lol.

Well AF is still bundled up in Lisa's cupboard as she still hasnt shown her manky face here lol. I really dont know what's happening but i am planning on testing first thing in morning if she hasn't arrived. I have 2 tests - an asda one and a CB digi...which one should i use? Hmmm the one that will give me the BFP lol.

I've been trying to keep up with all of your news but so much has been happening with you all - see what happen's when you take a couple of days out? Sam is going to be totally bamboozled lol.

Really hope everyone is well and will keep you posted...if i ever get a BFP you will hear me........no matter where in the world you are 

Take care and luv muchness

Txxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry it's late to get back to you all...it's interim review time at work and i've been working really long hours delivering these to my team...stress lol.
> 
> Well AF is still bundled up in Lisa's cupboard as she still hasnt shown her manky face here lol. I really dont know what's happening but i am planning on testing first thing in morning if she hasn't arrived. I have 2 tests - an asda one and a CB digi...which one should i use? Hmmm the one that will give me the BFP lol.
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with all of your news but so much has been happening with you all - see what happen's when you take a couple of days out? Sam is going to be totally bamboozled lol.
> 
> Really hope everyone is well and will keep you posted...if i ever get a BFP you will hear me........no matter where in the world you are
> 
> Take care and luv muchness
> 
> Txxx

When you get your :bfp:, not if. WHEN!!! (Digis are less sensitive.)

I never supplemented extra B vitamins or anything else -- just took the regular vitamins from womentowomen.com. I'm generally wary of herbs, because I'm sensitive to medication, so a little can do a lot (and not always good).

So today was :witch: day, though I was 2 days late last month. I took a test this morning -- the test line came up right away, dark as could be. It's reassuring! Most reassuring though is knowing that others are in the same situation, whether while ttc'ing or in first tri, where I expect to see you all very soon!!!! :happydance:

I'm thinking of all you lovely, beautiful moms-to-be!!!! Enjoy that vino while you can! :drunk:


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - well it's been back to school for me today - and it's as hectic as ever. As well as being in charge of my subject, I am also responsible for timetabling/rooming/subject allocations - basically all the logistics which involve teachers and students, and with just under 2000 bodies to co-ordinate, the start of the school year is probably my busiest time - but it keeps my mind off the TWW, so I guess that's a good thing. 

Unfortunately my office is the first one teachers walk past, so eveyone sticks their head in for a chat, which is fine for the first hour, but I feel like I should print a flyer detailing what I did with my summer holiday, it could read like this: AF arrived during week 2, OV'd just after Christmas, so lots of Chrimbo nookie, was on TWW for new year, so only had a couple of drinks, then AF showed again, went away for a weekend, came back in time for using my CBFM, had a long weekend of BDing, and the waiting begins again! That would keep them away in future - especially if I talk about CM and cervix position.


----------



## Leilani

Ella - good to see you keep getting those positives - how very exciting, I'm so stoked for you (and your DH)!

Tigger - Defo go with the Asda one, save the digi til you're sure it'll be +ve - I've got my ears open, but can't hear anything yet!

Hope4BFP - I don't think I agree with your doc about your DH's SA. When I asked my GP about how long he should abstain for, she said just 2 days - especially if we're going to be doing BDing every second day - as the sample will then reflect the "quality" of the sperm you're working with.

Lisa - I like your no-stress month plan, I think it's probably good for mental health, if nothing else - though I guess it needs to be unavoidable like yours for it to actually happen ;)

Zero7 - don't you just hate vague blood test results, both mine and DH's GPs were vague about our results - saying things like, could be better, or as expected at your age! Luckily my GP is pro-babies, and agreed to refer us before we had any tests done, purely based on our age and the time it takes for a referral to come through - I was a bit cross to start with, she mentioned this the first time I mentioned babies, but am happy about it now.

NurseKel - congrats on your BFP - and thanks for dropping by with soem support for us.

Day of the Triffids was on TV last night - which cased me to have weird triffid dreams and DH to wake in the middle of the night wondering where he was and why he couldn't see - I pointed out it was the middle of the night, he said "oh" and went straight back to sleep! Can't wait til the second episode!!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Leilani said:


> Hope4BFP - I don't think I agree with your doc about your DH's SA. When I asked my GP about how long he should abstain for, she said just 2 days - especially if we're going to be doing BDing every second day - as the sample will then reflect the "quality" of the sperm you're working with.

I thought the same thing, we have been BDing every day (tmi - sometimes more than once :blush:) so you are right, this would not reflect reality. I think I will do some research, thanks :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa1

hello girls I actually got through to the docs today and have made an appointment for next Wednesday yeah.

I made it with the male doctor as the women is a bit of an ice queen so thought he would be more helpful.Omg its cd3 it feels like im about to climb a mountain everytime the month begins without a :bfp: :)

I leave for Munich two days before I am due to ovulate so the stress is supposed to be off this month lol LIKE I WONT BE THINKING WHAT IF THE SPERMIES SURVIVE FOR TWO DAYS LOL at least this month if I do get preggers I will no it's a girl:) I would also love a little girl xx

Ella fab news the POAS is strong but then why wouldn't it be your gonna get a little princess yeah:hugs: and when she is born I want a virtual :baby: :hugs: lol

Tracey keeping my fx for you huni xxx

Lelliani you are flat out hun, me to work is so busy:( I had a good break at Christmas but feel very stressed now:(

Hope glad the tests went well huni fx for hubby as well

Babydust to all and PMA for this month if we get at least one :bfp: a month tht would be great xxx so who is next? Tracey?


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all

Well, i tested as promised this morning using the asda one and it was a BFN :(

Have to admit i'm sick of the sight of tests...i'm now officially 5 days late and no sign of a BFP or even AF. My lovely OH went to the shops and got me 2 more tests (boots ones) today so i did another test just to scunner myself a little bit more when i got in from work at 11.30pm and guess what?? yeah - a BFN again :( 

I've decided that I am not going to test again until Sunday now...if AF still hasnt arrived by then i will try to see my GP on Monday. 

luv, babydust and PMA to you all 

Txxx


----------



## Leilani

Oh Tracey that's no good, I don't really know what to say, so here have some of these::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maybe FF really was right, and Sunday would then put you at about 14DPO, so maybe you'll get your BFP then, I'm still holding out hope for you.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey guys

Sorry but i think the witch has just got me :(

I'm really not sure how i feel...no time to process it as i need to head to work for a very long day of reviews. Think i would prefer a duvet day, chocolate, hugs and a vat of wine.

Txxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Tigger_lass said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry but i think the witch has just got me :(
> 
> I'm really not sure how i feel...no time to process it as i need to head to work for a very long day of reviews. Think i would prefer a duvet day, chocolate, hugs and a vat of wine.
> 
> Txxx

So sorry to hear that Tracey :(:hugs: ... she is evil that AF! Defo some indulgence required for you this evening me thinks! :wine: Take care honey x x x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Sorry Tracey! Get through the day then indulge tonight and over the weekend! Crawling under the covers is my cure-all! 

At least something happened -- better than being in limbo, I guess -- and on to Feb! You'll OV right around Valentine's right? There's a good time for some :sex:!

How's everyone else! :hugs: to my brilliant girls!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello

I haven't time to read all the posts and catch up with what's happened while i've been away. Will try later. 

Desperately trying to make the most of a crappy situation. I've had an upset tum and flu like symptoms since we arrived! I've lost 3kilos in as many days. 

Due to feeling so rough we've only managed to :sex: once. :cry:

I am concerned too as I've had loads of ewcm this month but it's had streaks of blood in it?? Surely that can't be a good thing? Maybe my body is all over the place because I'm ill.

Dubai is amazing and i can almost touch the Burj al Arab from my hotel room.

I hope you are all well and that the :baby: PMA is still going strong.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello you wonderful lot! What a rollercoaster the last 36hrs has been! I hope you don't mind me posting all this but I feel like I need to let it all out! :flower: 

I decided to test yesterday morning with the FRERs I had left, every single one of them (I had 3!) was FAULTY! I spoke to FR and they are sending replacements out and I have since posted a thread in the Pregnancy Test Gallery about this problem in the hope that no one else on BnB gets their hopes up. I was lucky I was aware (thanks to Lisa and this wonderful thread) of the problem because it would have been so easy to read them as a BFP! Anyway, I bought new (non-FRER!) tests. Got back home and used a CB+ test and it didn't work at all!! No control line within the 2 mins, so I re-dipped it! I know they say to use a fresh test but I did it anyway, within 45 secs a faint line came up in the test area, my heart skipped a beat, but after the 2 mins it seemed to disappear! I checked it again after another 7 mins (they say not to read it after 10mins) and there was a hint of a line - wicked EVAP! :( I checked it an hour later and the line was really obvious, outside the time though so irrelevant... it is still there now, quite dark but very thin, defo an EVAP.

I felt nauseated for a couple of hours yesterday around lunch time, and again in the evening, I also had loads of mild cramping, weird sensations and ov pains. Went to bed nervous and hopeful. My temp dipped a bit this morning :( and I tested again with a CB+ with fmu, BFN! Not even a hint of an EVAP! lol. Soooooo, I am out ladies, AF is due tomorrow and the signs are all there that she is on her way :cry:

Every cloud has a silver lining though! I went for my blood test results this morning. My doc is so nice which really helps. The good news is that my prolactin levels were well within the normal limits this time :happydance: and that I DEFO Ov'd again this month - had a reading of 36! (need above 16, I think). :happydance: I did the 'what's next' thing and she said that once my DH gets his SA results we can be referred!! :yipee: Sooo, all the above really doesn't seem so bad now.

I had a good old chat with the doc today and plucked up the courage to utter those terrible words "Am I close to menopause?". She laughed and said "No way, we tested for that and there is not even a hint of anything like that!" Phweeew, I have had that rattling around in my head for ages but been too terrified to say it out loud. I also asked her if she has any female patients that are over 35 pregnant and she said she loads and that 40s were common too, her oldest mum-to-be is 46 (she did have fertility treatment) but even so, all good news for us ladies!!! :happydance:

I really do feel more relaxed now  Thanks for reading all :hugs: 

PS. The doc mentioned alcohol, I don't drink that much say 5 ish units per week. I've decided after this little hol (I'm off tomorrow) to try and cut it out altogether for the foreseeable future. Trying to convince my DH to cut right down may be tricky! lol

Sorry to ramble on :blush: ...Bug hugs for you all :hugs: x x x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Beanhopes said:


> Hello
> 
> I haven't time to read all the posts and catch up with what's happened while i've been away. Will try later.
> 
> Desperately trying to make the most of a crappy situation. I've had an upset tum and flu like symptoms since we arrived! I've lost 3kilos in as many days.
> 
> Due to feeling so rough we've only managed to :sex: once. :cry:
> 
> I am concerned too as I've had loads of ewcm this month but it's had streaks of blood in it?? Surely that can't be a good thing? Maybe my body is all over the place because I'm ill.
> 
> Dubai is amazing and i can almost touch the Burj al Arab from my hotel room.
> 
> I hope you are all well and that the :baby: PMA is still going strong.
> 
> Big hugs xx

Oh hun, sorry you are feeling poorly, hope you feel better very soon :hugs:

Dubai sounds fab! 

Did you say that you had started taking the Bvits this month? I spotted for two days the month I tried them and I never spot mid-month. I have heard (think I read it in TCOYF) that having pink tinged EWCM is supposed to be VERY fertile!! Fx'd hun!! x


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry but i think the witch has just got me :(
> 
> I'm really not sure how i feel...no time to process it as i need to head to work for a very long day of reviews. Think i would prefer a duvet day, chocolate, hugs and a vat of wine.
> 
> Txxx

Hi hun I just poured you a big glass of vino huni:thumbup: I am also drinking some wine you can share a bottle with me. PMA for next month hun we are no officially one month closer to our :bfp::kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Hello you wonderful lot! What a rollercoaster the last 36hrs has been! I hope you don't mind me posting all this but I feel like I need to let it all out! :flower:
> 
> I decided to test yesterday morning with the FRERs I had left, every single one of them (I had 3!) was FAULTY! I spoke to FR and they are sending replacements out and I have since posted a thread in the Pregnancy Test Gallery about this problem in the hope that no one else on BnB gets their hopes up. I was lucky I was aware (thanks to Lisa and this wonderful thread) of the problem because it would have been so easy to read them as a BFP! Anyway, I bought new (non-FRER!) tests. Got back home and used a CB+ test and it didn't work at all!! No control line within the 2 mins, so I re-dipped it! I know they say to use a fresh test but I did it anyway, within 45 secs a faint line came up in the test area, my heart skipped a beat, but after the 2 mins it seemed to disappear! I checked it again after another 7 mins (they say not to read it after 10mins) and there was a hint of a line - wicked EVAP! :( I checked it an hour later and the line was really obvious, outside the time though so irrelevant... it is still there now, quite dark but very thin, defo an EVAP.
> 
> I felt nauseated for a couple of hours yesterday around lunch time, and again in the evening, I also had loads of mild cramping, weird sensations and ov pains. Went to bed nervous and hopeful. My temp dipped a bit this morning :( and I tested again with a CB+ with fmu, BFN! Not even a hint of an EVAP! lol. Soooooo, I am out ladies, AF is due tomorrow and the signs are all there that she is on her way :cry:
> 
> Every cloud has a silver lining though! I went for my blood test results this morning. My doc is so nice which really helps. The good news is that my prolactin levels were well within the normal limits this time :happydance: and that I DEFO Ov'd again this month - had a reading of 36! (need above 16, I think). :happydance: I did the 'what's next' thing and she said that once my DH gets his SA results we can be referred!! :yipee: Sooo, all the above really doesn't seem so bad now.
> 
> I had a good old chat with the doc today and plucked up the courage to utter those terrible words "Am I close to menopause?". She laughed and said "No way, we tested for that and there is not even a hint of anything like that!" Phweeew, I have had that rattling around in my head for ages but been too terrified to say it out loud. I also asked her if she has any female patients that are over 35 pregnant and she said she loads and that 40s were common too, her oldest mum-to-be is 46 (she did have fertility treatment) but even so, all good news for us ladies!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really do feel more relaxed now  Thanks for reading all :hugs:
> 
> PS. The doc mentioned alcohol, I don't drink that much say 5 ish units per week. I've decided after this little hol (I'm off tomorrow) to try and cut it out altogether for the foreseeable future. Trying to convince my DH to cut right down may be tricky! lol
> 
> Sorry to ramble on :blush: ...Bug hugs for you all :hugs: x x x

Thanks hun your info makes me feel better:) I worry as well about menopause:cry:

I think I might drink a whole bottle tonight then also come of the drink till I get my :bfp: I love your PMA honey:happydance: and your :bfp; is just round the corner good luck with the rest of the tests:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

Tracey & Lisa - Glad you girls are taking good care of yourself by indulging a bit. You're right to think that every month passing gets you that much closer to :bfp:! It will happen! And we'll be bump buddies! PMA all the way!

Sam - I'm sorry you're sick! Not a good way to lose weight.. Remember, sweetie, that it only takes once. So stay positive! Don't know about pinkish ewcm. Anything come up on Google? But loads of EWCM is always good news, I think. 

Congrats, Hope, on your super bloodwork. And I can't believe you and Lisa have both suffered the faulty FRERs. Unbelievable! You've definitely found a silver lining, so hold on to your good cheer!

As for me, just waiting to see the doctor on Tues. Still don't have any symptoms -- other than no AF and probably a dozen tests with big, fat lines. Fingers crossed!!! OH is already wondering when I'll go back to work after delivery, and I'm just thinking about this Tuesday!

Cheers to all. Have a great weekend!

:babydust: - Ella


----------



## 2016

EllaMom2B....hello - the girls on the Aphrodite thread were missing you so I thought I would see how you are doing and what a wonderful surprise to see you are pregnant!!!! Congratulations :flowe:


----------



## grrlmom

I'm not sure it matters whether you're trying to conceive #1 or #20; after 35, conception becomes trickier.
I'm 37 and trying to conceive #3... but because of my age, I feel at just as much a disadvantage as if I _were_ trying to conceive #1.
I haven't been pregnant in over 18 years, and have no idea whether I can still get pregnant or not.
My body and my cycles have changed significantly over the intervening decades.


----------



## Leilani

grrlmom said:


> I'm not sure it matters whether you're trying to conceive #1 or #20; after 35, conception becomes trickier.
> I'm 37 and trying to conceive #3... but because of my age, I feel at just as much a disadvantage as if I _were_ trying to conceive #1.
> I haven't been pregnant in over 18 years, and have no idea whether I can still get pregnant or not.
> My body and my cycles have changed significantly over the intervening decades.

Gosh - I didn't think we were here together because we are disadvantaged! We're here because circumstance has led us to only TTC for the first time at the age of 35+. In many ways I think we have a lot more advantages over those ladies in their twenties, we just realise it may take longer and come with different issues.


----------



## grrlmom

Leilani said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it matters whether you're trying to conceive #1 or #20; after 35, conception becomes trickier.
> I'm 37 and trying to conceive #3... but because of my age, I feel at just as much a disadvantage as if I _were_ trying to conceive #1.
> I haven't been pregnant in over 18 years, and have no idea whether I can still get pregnant or not.
> My body and my cycles have changed significantly over the intervening decades.
> 
> Gosh - I didn't think we were here together because we are disadvantaged! We're here because circumstance has led us to only TTC for the first time at the age of 35+. In many ways I think we have a lot more advantages over those ladies in their twenties, we just realise it may take longer and come with different issues.Click to expand...

We're certainly disadvantaged fertility-wise, or so the statistics say.
Our fertility has been in decline for a good decade.
And that is equally true whether we're trying to conceive #1 or #21.
That was my point.
TTC over 35 comes with unique challenges; these challenges aren't specific to those trying to conceive their first child.


----------



## Leilani

Thanks for your positive contribution.

My point, and the point of this group, is that we are ladies who are TTC #1 at our age. We are well aware of what that means.


----------



## grrlmom

Leilani said:


> Thanks for your positive contribution.

Thank you for being inadvertently exclusionist, and then becoming hostile when this is politely pointed out to you. 



> My point, and the point of this group, is that we are ladies who are TTC #1 at our age.

That's nice; in my opinion, it would be even nicer if it were for ladies our age who are trying to conceive, no matter _which_ "number", since we all face the exact same age-related challenges and could use similar support. 



> We are well aware of what that means.

Good. Realism's always a positive attribute to bring to the table.


----------



## FBbaby

mmm, what a strange intervention.... there is already a thread for older ttcers, regardless of whether it is first time or more. My understanding is that this thread is not JUST about the difficulties of getting pregnant because of advance age, but to share other issues relating to trying to becoming a mum for the first time after 35. 

Personally, I think it is very different ttcing at an older age when trying the first time. I am 39, would be over the moon if I could be a mum again, because I want to, and because I want a child with my new partner, but I am also greatly conscious that I am incredibly lucky to have already experienced twice the joy of motherhood and I believe that I could move on and accept my fate easier if I was told I couldn't fall pg than if I was ttcing for the first time. 

It didn't even cross my mind for a second that this thread was exluding anyone. I wouldn't post on a thread untitled 'ttc for number three at 25 years old' because even though I'm trying for number three, I don't think I would share the same experience and similarly here, that doesn't mean that those threads are exclusive.


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Thanks for your positive contribution.
> 
> My point, and the point of this group, is that we are ladies who are TTC #1 at our age. We are well aware of what that means.

Thats why we started the 35TTC#1 buddies because we do have different challenges and fears because we haven't had a lo yet.

We also have a lot of issues from other people because of our age and not having had a baby and it helps to talk to similar people in the same boat. Thats why we are different because we do believe it is totally different ttc your first at our age than ttc your 2nd or 3rd. We just want one little:baby:

Also quoting statisics about our decline in fertility is not nice we come to this thread for PMA and if you were a 35+ttc#1 you would know how hurtful this can be and how MANY times complete strangers like to tell us this:dohh: so I am with Leliani :hugs:


----------



## zero7

grrlmom said:


> I'm not sure it matters whether you're trying to conceive #1 or #20; after 35, conception becomes trickier.
> I'm 37 and trying to conceive #3... but because of my age, I feel at just as much a disadvantage as if I _were_ trying to conceive #1.
> I haven't been pregnant in over 18 years, and have no idea whether I can still get pregnant or not.
> My body and my cycles have changed significantly over the intervening decades.

I think it matters hugely thank you. *You have had the joy of motherhood twice over. *. 

It has been pointed out to you that there are threads for older MUMS trying to conceive so no need to feel excluded. 

Lastly- thanks for the info on our declining fertility- I didn't know that's what happens as we get older! :dohh:

:hugs: and :kiss:'s ladies. xxx


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies :flower: Hope everyone is Ok on this blue sky Saturday. (It is here in Berks anyhoo!)

Day 29 for me today and only a few mild AF type symptoms so far. My cycle has been 26 days for some time due to stress/anxiety issues so I am happy either way really - if preggers (not getting hopes up) or if its my cycle getting back to norm - I used to have 28-30 day cycles. 

Sam- hope you are feeling a little better hon. 

Sending you all shed loads of babydust..........xxxxxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Woah!! They were completely out of order and no understanding of what we are going through! 

At no point did we set out to alienate certain groups but on bnb there are several threads for people who are 16-40 ttc no 8!

We are a grown up, civilised group of ladies who have all shared similar experiences except for the illusive and much wanted :bfp:.

Big hugs to Leilani and the rest of you. 

I'll be back soon with my PMA. xxx


----------



## Lisa1

I found some PMA and will be drinking it later with my Chinese :blush: it looks liek red wine but I am convinced it's PMA.

Good to hear Ella you are feeling fine and the morning sickness hasn't kicked in yet. Zero that is also good news tthat you cycles are getting back to normal although am secretly hoping it's your :bfp; fx

Leliani :hugs: to you hun wishing its your month xx tracey hope yu enjoyed a huge glass of vino last night and are getting geared for the egg hunt.

Beanhopes sending you babydust xx


----------



## Leilani

FBbaby said:


> mmm, what a strange intervention.... there is already a thread for older ttcers, regardless of whether it is first time or more. My understanding is that this thread is not JUST about the difficulties of getting pregnant because of advance age, but to share other issues relating to trying to becoming a mum for the first time after 35.

Thanks for stopping by FBbaby - we love getting support from other members of the forum. I'm glad you "get" us and the purpose of our thread!

I was quite hesitant about coming back in here this morning, fo fear I'd started a shit-storm in a tea-cup, and I was the one who didn't "get" the point of this thread.

Glad that the PMA is going around, especially to you Zero, I'm always glad when AF shows up (after getting over the disapointment that this wasn't my month), as she generally shows up exactly when she is supposed to - I had a few squiffy months fter coming off the pill, but have had 3 text-book cycles since then.

Lisa - keep that PMA juice flowing - I had a couple of sips of wine/PMA on Friday night - but I don't actually like wine that much - I'd rather have a cranberry juice!

Enjoy the rest of your holiday Beanhopes - make the most of that weather!


----------



## Tigger_lass

hey ladies

OMG...see what happens when you go to work...WW3 breaks out in BNB 

well handled leilani....:)

glad to hear everyone is doing well and keeping up with the chateau-neuf de PMA lol

AF is here with a vengeance but am totally feeling positive about it. I'm looking forward to the next 2 days off work - i am officially interim-reviewed out....yay!

luv to all you wonderful girls and babydust n pma to you all too

txxx


----------



## zero7

Morning ladies!

Lisa- how was that particular vintage of PMA? I'm going for a dash of it this evening along with roast beef. It will be a well balanced little number with top notes of positivity leaving one feeling smooth and velvety. 

Did a cheapo test yesterday afternoon (I know not best!) just for the hell of it - BFN! So CD30 for me with the odd mild cramp here and there. Dont feel pregnant at all though so just awaiting AF now.

Hope you all have a chilled out Sunday girls. 

Laters...xxxxx


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Everyone, 

I'm 34 and a half trying for #1. Can I join you?

We've been trying properly for 1 month. I've now started charting my BBT. Have been married 8 months now. Was very upset when first AF showed after trying. Not sure how I can face this evry month. In need of some serious PMA!! So that's why I'm here...

Cxxx


----------



## Lisa1

spacegirl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 34 and a half trying for #1. Can I join you?
> 
> We've been trying properly for 1 month. I've now started charting my BBT. Have been married 8 months now. Was very upset when first AF showed after trying. Not sure how I can face this evry month. In need of some serious PMA!! So that's why I'm here...
> 
> Cxxx

Come on in Spacegirl you are more than welcome:kiss: It is hard every month when the ugly:witch: shows her head but this thread has the best girls ever:happydance: and we get through highs and lows with PMA and Vino:thumbup: where are you in your cycle at the moment?


----------



## Lisa1

ps my PMA gave me a little sore head and bright red teeth lol


----------



## Tigger_lass

Lisa1 said:


> ps my PMA gave me a little sore head and bright red teeth lol

lisa - you are mad lol :haha:

hi spacegirl, welcome :flower:


----------



## mazcal

Hi, can I join in? 
I am 37 in a week and just started trying for baby no 1. I am a bit afraid I am trying so late, but it was through circumstance rather than choice, I wanted to wait until Mr Right came! My cycle seems to have stayed the same as when on pill so far ie 28 days, but mad heavy AF! 
The first two weeks pre menstral I had was pure hell, I had all the preg symptoms and was really feeling ill and tired. This time round its alot better. I am trying not to spend two weeks each month thinking 'I could be preg' cos it will drive me crazy. I need to chill out about it! Its nice to know all you girls are going through the same thing, glad I found this site! Have a lovely Sunday everyone! :)


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Hi, can I join in?
> I am 37 in a week and just started trying for baby no 1. I am a bit afraid I am trying so late, but it was through circumstance rather than choice, I wanted to wait until Mr Right came! My cycle seems to have stayed the same as when on pill so far ie 28 days, but mad heavy AF!
> The first two weeks pre menstral I had was pure hell, I had all the preg symptoms and was really feeling ill and tired. This time round its alot better. I am trying not to spend two weeks each month thinking 'I could be preg' cos it will drive me crazy. I need to chill out about it! Its nice to know all you girls are going through the same thing, glad I found this site! Have a lovely Sunday everyone! :)

Welcome mazcal:hugs: the 2ww is crazy and we are all crazy on here although we have Ella to thank for starting this thread and also for getting her :bfp:

So PMA huni that it's not to long until your :bfp: arrives sending you babydust


----------



## zero7

Lisa1 said:


> ps my PMA gave me a little sore head and bright red teeth lol

Lisa - that made me laugh!!! Also reminded me of times long ago when out on the p*** and you've been chatting to someone you fancy thinking you were looking hot, only to see yourself in the mirror of the ladies loo with blood red eyes and teeth!!! :dohh::blush:

The :witch: flew in at around mid-day for me btw but I was expecting her so no sweat! 

Welcome spacegirl and mazcal :flower: You are both in good company here (even if I do say so myself!!) Hope you both get your BFP's soon honies. xxx


----------



## mazcal

Thanks Lisa1, I hope that too and for everyone on here. :baby:

I think I need to go and swat up on abbreviations on here, I don't even know what is BFP? Lol

Also how do you put on all those pics and timelines of your cycle? 
I am about 5dpo if the pains serve me correctly, so far no pre menstral crap thank God! But wierd real intense rib pain, bizarre what the pill masks!

:witch: While we wait, its good to chat. :hugs:


----------



## mazcal

Thanks Zero 7 and lol!

:dust:


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Thanks Lisa1, I hope that too and for everyone on here. :baby:
> 
> I think I need to go and swat up on abbreviations on here, I don't even know what is BFP? Lol
> 
> Also how do you put on all those pics and timelines of your cycle?
> I am about 5dpo if the pains serve me correctly, so far no pre menstral crap thank God! But wierd real intense rib pain, bizarre what the pill masks!
> 
> :witch: While we wait, its good to chat. :hugs:

Ok huni here goes your abbreviations:haha:
BFP= big fat positive= kinda like the loch ness monster you know someone who has seen it but your sceptical about whether it actually exisits.

BFN= big fat negative=generally when you get one of these you believe it's a faulty test and keep going till your period arrives:growlmad:

POAS-pee on a stick= this is highly addictive and will become your favourite thing to do and you will find your self POAS in funny places i.e work toilets friends houses and then trying to splat your oh in his eyes with pee to confirm what you have seen.:blush:

ewcm=egg white cervical mucous= this is quite possible the most bizarre thing about ttc when you will spend hours staring at your pants and sticking your finger up your whoopie and then looking at you finger:wacko:

af/witch=auntflo/period= this normally is followed by rage then chocolate and then vino doesn't matter which you start with although chocolate is a must:happydance:

2ww=2weeks after ovulation=this is generally when you lose your mind and become a crazy person and sympton spot like a wild women:wacko:

Thats my abbreviations I am sure the rest have some more lol


----------



## Lisa1

oh how could I forget BD=sex= this is when you know your ovulating and will beg, steal or borrow your OH spermies with or without his consent lol 

He really doesn't stand a chance, you can use lingerie, wine but I just go for rope that way he can't escape lol

I am joking by the way although if I tied him up I wouldn't have to watch him play XBOX just so much:happydance:


----------



## mazcal

Lol, you are funny! :haha:
Ok, I know most of them now. I know what you mean about flippin x box lol

I would symptom spot but don't have any right now, which is cool cos last month was Kerazy! :wacko:

I have already done all the above heehee, I don't think he minds getting to have BD more often though, he just doesn't want to talk about it all the time like I do, plus he's already got one kid. I don't think men understand that its a big deal for us, because after all its happening in our bodies.
I am enjoying not having fake hormones every month now, and relieved I seem to be back to normal almost. :winkwink:

Thanks for that, I did do a timeline thingie at Lilypie but not allowed to post it yet cos I am too new. 

I know what you mean about BFP, its something we have only heard about and never actually seen. I can't even imagine seeing it thats the wierd thing. My friend was TTC for 15 months. She said when she finally got her BFP, she still didn't believe she was preg until the scan when she heard the heartbeat. 

Thanks for all the welcomes, good luck! :dust:


----------



## zero7

Ok so the :witch: has forced me to drink 2 large glasses of wine and although I had a very substantial roast beef she still insisted that I eat a large bowl of raspberries, merigue and whipped cream. :blush:

Compensation for the pain I say! 

Going to have a nap in front of the log fire now.......probably wake up dribbling.....! 

Lou Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa1

yeah that :witch: is a bad girl made me drink a bottle of red wine last night chinese and sweeties:blush:

but seeing as she won't be around to long seemed rude not to lol got my doc appointment on Wednesday gonna tell him I am not leaving till he gets me pregnant!!!! OH is now panicking cause he knows we are one step closer to him being intimate with a plastic cup lol.


----------



## mazcal

Its funny, :witch: made me eat chinese tonight and have some guiness. I also would have eaten alot more but luckily the cupboard is bare. :growlmad:

Lisa 1, sorry it must be a real pain for you, I am terrible after only one month of trying! :dust:


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Its funny, :witch: made me eat chinese tonight and have some guiness. I also would have eaten alot more but luckily the cupboard is bare. :growlmad:
> 
> Lisa 1, sorry it must be a real pain for you, I am terrible after only one month of trying! :dust:

I am dreadful every month i think yip it's this month get all the symptons but then they were always there just hiddn by the pill:(

I am worried about going to the docs:( have picked the male doctor he is young so hoping he will be helpful and understand my need for a LO and my fears over being infertile:( I am 36 next Sunday and want this so much so I have been reading and they say if you are over 35 and have been trying for over 6 months you should get checked out.

So I am wondering what they will do? i am having regular periods and get a +opk so I believe I am ovulating. I am wondering what they will check for? Obviously they will do the the bloods i.e cd3 and cd20 to check ovulation has occurred but then what? any help girlies as to what they will check after that?


----------



## zero7

Spermies (but you already know that one!) Your blood is also tested for other things - thyroid, STD's etc at the same time as the day 3 or 21 test. Then you would probably have an u/s to check out your womb for any obvious probs. You should also get your tubes checked - usually HSG as this is less intrusive than a lap and dye. Think thats it - but maybe more. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Spermies (but you already know that one!) Your blood is also tested for other things - thyroid, STD's etc at the same time as the day 3 or 21 test. Then you would probably have an u/s to check out your womb for any obvious probs. You should also get your tubes checked - usually HSG as this is less intrusive than a lap and dye. Think thats it - but maybe more. :hugs:

Thanks zero is this all done on the nhs? I have been checking my local fertility clinic looks about 6grand to get everything done:( alot of money but I would sell everything if I have to!


----------



## zero7

Not sure if it varies as to where you live Lisa but as far as I know you get this all done on NHS. Some through your Dr/local health practice and some through being referred to FS by your Dr. 

So far I have had an u/s and blood tests. Awaiting HSG now through referral to FS. Hubby not had SA but I have requested the HSG because of already having an ectopic so we'll see if they allow me to get it done prior to SA.

I also paid privately to have an u/s (£120) after I had a mc as I was concerned. 

xx


----------



## mazcal

Lisa1 said:


> mazcal said:
> 
> 
> Its funny, :witch: made me eat chinese tonight and have some guiness. I also would have eaten alot more but luckily the cupboard is bare. :growlmad:
> 
> Lisa 1, sorry it must be a real pain for you, I am terrible after only one month of trying! :dust:
> 
> I am dreadful every month i think yip it's this month get all the symptons but then they were always there just hiddn by the pill:(
> 
> I am worried about going to the docs:( have picked the male doctor he is young so hoping he will be helpful and understand my need for a LO and my fears over being infertile:( I am 36 next Sunday and want this so much so I have been reading and they say if you are over 35 and have been trying for over 6 months you should get checked out.
> 
> So I am wondering what they will do? i am having regular periods and get a +opk so I believe I am ovulating. I am wondering what they will check for? Obviously they will do the the bloods i.e cd3 and cd20 to check ovulation has occurred but then what? any help girlies as to what they will check after that?Click to expand...

Hi Lisa1, I was wondering about the symptoms because I certainly didn't get all this before I was on the pill, just some bad cramping just before and during 1st day of AF. 
I would be exactly the same as you, in that I think its best to get checked out. Whats plus opk? And LO? Your birthday is nearly same day as mine, mine this Friday, I am 37 tho :wacko:

Zero, sorry to hear about your mc and ectopic, it must be hard, I love the way you guys are so upbeat and come on here and have a laugh, :hugs:

I would wish having a baby was just a matter of pure will, no chance involved!

I am trying not to think I am preg now, as I have no PMS yet, I have to realise I will spend two weeks every month wondering....and I have only started on this journey! I am glad I found this site, its good to know we are all feeling the same. :flower:

:dust:


----------



## mazcal

And what the heck is this mad waking up at 5am for no reason, grrr I will be so tired at work.

:wacko:


----------



## mazcal

Have started to feel faint and wierd, just like last month. This post pill pre menstral stuff is too much. I really hope I don't get this every month now! :wacko:

I can prob say I am not preg then, but since I don't know what the heck is happening with my body since I came off the pill, who knows? :shrug:

:growlmad: to :witch: Go away, you are not welcome in this town no more!

:dust:


----------



## Tigger_lass

hey lovely ladies

i was good and only had 2 jugs of homemade cocktails and pizza last night :) mmmmm

AF is packing up her bags and should be out the door today - yay!!!!!!!!! so am just gearing up to get on the rollerocoaster again but i'm feeling really positive. I love being able to come here and read what you all have been up to and it makes me believe that if there's justice in this world then we will ALL get our BFP that we so desperately want. Ella has led the way and shown that it can be done...go PMA!!

hope you are all well and having a great day, whatever you may be up to.

Txxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

Wow... go offline for a weekend, and look what happens!!

Leilani you are a kick-ass cool chick for telling that troll to get lost! I'm so grateful to have found a group of women in the same situation. And having started this forum, obviously I totally agree it's completely different trying for #1. Again, I really appreciate you all!

Welcome to the new girls! Mazcal, I had the same thing: the first month I went off the pill I had every pg symptom in the book! It went away after that, then in Jan when I got my :bfp: I had no symptoms at all! I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and still no symptoms! People reassure me this is normal, but I'm kinda hoping for some morning sickness!

Speaking of sickness, how are you Sam?

Don't you dare give up that beautiful PMA Lisa! Your month is coming up... I need a bump buddy, so here's to some V-day :bfp:s. 

:dust: to all - hugs - Ella


----------



## mazcal

Hi Ellamum, congrats, you have seen the elusive BFP! Must feel really wierd when you first see that, and realise there is a little somone in there! 

Does anyone know why on earth I am getting cramping but not period type pain about a week before AF? I have no other symptoms, other than a little faint this morning and yesterday evening. I am worried when I get pains like this nowhere near period, that it could be ectopic or MC, I shouldn't feel anything right now should I? 

Tigerlass I am v jealous of your pizza, now I can't stop thinking about pizza lol

Hope everybody had a good day. :hugs:


----------



## mazcal

Oops, just trying to get my timeline right.....


----------



## EllaMom2B

mazcal said:


> Hi Ellamum, congrats, you have seen the elusive BFP! Must feel really wierd when you first see that, and realise there is a little somone in there!
> 
> Does anyone know why on earth I am getting cramping but not period type pain about a week before AF? I have no other symptoms, other than a little faint this morning and yesterday evening. I am worried when I get pains like this nowhere near period, that it could be ectopic or MC, I shouldn't feel anything right now should I?
> 
> Tigerlass I am v jealous of your pizza, now I can't stop thinking about pizza lol
> 
> Hope everybody had a good day. :hugs:

Hiya,

I had those kinds of pains one month -- actually in November, I think, when AF arrived like 4 or 5 days early; so it was nothing. I wouldn't worry... certainly not about ectopic or MC... it would even be pretty early to have implanted, and the pain of an ectopic is supposedly severe. So if it's just mild cramps, then who knows. Our bodies like to keep us guessing! I found those first few months off the pill really, really confusing. And I think I confused myself a lot too, paying more attention than I ever had before to every little twinge and pain and shadow of a cramp. So I wouldn't worry unless things get really painful. 

I feel totally, profoundly, completely, and utterly grateful to the universe (as well as to you lot in this forum) as well as pretty anxious, hoping that everything's okay. I don't have any symptoms, so that's pretty nerve-wracking.

Guess we're kinda in the same boat, actually, being overly-attuned to our bodies and freaking ourselves out! Stay calm... I found the first few months the hardest ttc (started trying in Sept). It will happen... for all of us!

:hugs:


----------



## spacegirl

Lisa1 said:


> spacegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 34 and a half trying for #1. Can I join you?
> 
> We've been trying properly for 1 month. I've now started charting my BBT. Have been married 8 months now. Was very upset when first AF showed after trying. Not sure how I can face this evry month. In need of some serious PMA!! So that's why I'm here...
> 
> Cxxx
> 
> Come on in Spacegirl you are more than welcome:kiss: It is hard every month when the ugly:witch: shows her head but this thread has the best girls ever:happydance: and we get through highs and lows with PMA and Vino:thumbup: where are you in your cycle at the moment?Click to expand...

Hehe wasn't sure if I'd have to wait 6 months to qualify for this thread!!!
My cycle is between 25 and 28 days. Last month was a 25 dayer. No idea what length it will be this month! But I'm CD5 (I'm still learning with the abbreviations..that should read that I am on day 5 of cycle!). Just waiting for the witch to go away then will resume activity!!!

Cxx


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Have started to feel faint and wierd, just like last month. This post pill pre menstral stuff is too much. I really hope I don't get this every month now! :wacko:
> 
> I can prob say I am not preg then, but since I don't know what the heck is happening with my body since I came off the pill, who knows? :shrug:
> 
> :growlmad: to :witch: Go away, you are not welcome in this town no more!
> 
> :dust:

Hun my first two months off the pill was awful felt dizzy tired and sick was away with work and nearly passed out at a trade show convinced myself I was preggers but it was just the pill withdrawal.

But huni saying that apparently you can be extra fertile when you come off the pill:happydance: so i hope its your :bfp: PMA all the way hun xxx are you taking vitamins?


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> hey lovely ladies
> 
> i was good and only had 2 jugs of homemade cocktails and pizza last night :) mmmmm
> 
> AF is packing up her bags and should be out the door today - yay!!!!!!!!! so am just gearing up to get on the rollerocoaster again but i'm feeling really positive. I love being able to come here and read what you all have been up to and it makes me believe that if there's justice in this world then we will ALL get our BFP that we so desperately want. Ella has led the way and shown that it can be done...go PMA!!
> 
> hope you are all well and having a great day, whatever you may be up to.
> 
> Txxx

Good for you hun this month is our month even though I wont have my OH around I am still gonna stock up like a camel before I go lol:happydance:

So who is gonna get the :bfp: this month?:thumbup:


----------



## mazcal

Thanks Ellamum, you have put my mind at rest! Its just kinda scary. You go along being on the pill for ten years, barely having a period, not even noticing your monthlies, then this! I am too attuned into it all, I guess cos I have just started to try at 37, I worry! I think I am in pill withdrawal, but not as bad as last month! :thumbup:
You should make the most of no symptoms, you will prob be getting real sick pretty soon! Hope everything goes well for you. :flower:

Hi Lisa, I am taking agnus castus and EPO first two weeks of cycle, then stop. Also I am taking folic acid all the time, have been for about 4 months. I don't take anything else, should I? 

Thanks guys, you make this all so much easier! :hugs::kiss:

I hope we all get our :bfp: real soon!

:dust:


----------



## mazcal

Hi spacegirl, you are very welcome! :dust: to you!:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Thanks Ellamum, you have put my mind at rest! Its just kinda scary. You go along being on the pill for ten years, barely having a period, not even noticing your monthlies, then this! I am too attuned into it all, I guess cos I have just started to try at 37, I worry! I think I am in pill withdrawal, but not as bad as last month! :thumbup:
> You should make the most of no symptoms, you will prob be getting real sick pretty soon! Hope everything goes well for you. :flower:
> 
> Hi Lisa, I am taking agnus castus and EPO first two weeks of cycle, then stop. Also I am taking folic acid all the time, have been for about 4 months. I don't take anything else, should I?
> 
> Thanks guys, you make this all so much easier! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: real soon!
> 
> :dust:

HI hun why do you take agnus castus and EPO? is it to regulate your symptons? ovulate?

I take pregnacare its all the vit in one handy tablet.


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> mazcal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ellamum, congrats, you have seen the elusive BFP! Must feel really wierd when you first see that, and realise there is a little somone in there!
> 
> Does anyone know why on earth I am getting cramping but not period type pain about a week before AF? I have no other symptoms, other than a little faint this morning and yesterday evening. I am worried when I get pains like this nowhere near period, that it could be ectopic or MC, I shouldn't feel anything right now should I?
> 
> Tigerlass I am v jealous of your pizza, now I can't stop thinking about pizza lol
> 
> Hope everybody had a good day. :hugs:
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> I had those kinds of pains one month -- actually in November, I think, when AF arrived like 4 or 5 days early; so it was nothing. I wouldn't worry... certainly not about ectopic or MC... it would even be pretty early to have implanted, and the pain of an ectopic is supposedly severe. So if it's just mild cramps, then who knows. Our bodies like to keep us guessing! I found those first few months off the pill really, really confusing. And I think I confused myself a lot too, paying more attention than I ever had before to every little twinge and pain and shadow of a cramp. So I wouldn't worry unless things get really painful.
> 
> I feel totally, profoundly, completely, and utterly grateful to the universe (as well as to you lot in this forum) as well as pretty anxious, hoping that everything's okay. I don't have any symptoms, so that's pretty nerve-wracking.
> 
> Guess we're kinda in the same boat, actually, being overly-attuned to our bodies and freaking ourselves out! Stay calm... I found the first few months the hardest ttc (started trying in Sept). It will happen... for all of us!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello huni from reading this you are doing grand:happydance: and given us all hope that we to can get a :bfp::thumbup:

When is the doc appointment?


----------



## mazcal

Lisa1 said:


> mazcal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ellamum, you have put my mind at rest! Its just kinda scary. You go along being on the pill for ten years, barely having a period, not even noticing your monthlies, then this! I am too attuned into it all, I guess cos I have just started to try at 37, I worry! I think I am in pill withdrawal, but not as bad as last month! :thumbup:
> You should make the most of no symptoms, you will prob be getting real sick pretty soon! Hope everything goes well for you. :flower:
> 
> Hi Lisa, I am taking agnus castus and EPO first two weeks of cycle, then stop. Also I am taking folic acid all the time, have been for about 4 months. I don't take anything else, should I?
> 
> Thanks guys, you make this all so much easier! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: real soon!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> HI hun why do you take agnus castus and EPO? is it to regulate your symptons? ovulate?
> 
> I take pregnacare its all the vit in one handy tablet.Click to expand...

I am taking agnus castus to calm down my hormones after coming off pill, I had such bad PMS last month I gave myself panic attacks over it, and I heard agnus castus can help. 
I have also been taking EPO for a while now, as mood probs on pill, and now I am still taking it for the same reason. I will look at the pregnacare, I want to take everything that I should. Also I heard EPO can help out your CM, mine has seemed a bit sparse and off and on since coming off pill. 
Its a bit gross but is it normal to seem to not have loads except when :sex: lol, how gross, but I thought there would be alot more thoughout the day, its confusing. :wacko:

Gee I'm glad I am on here, I could never ask my mum this stuff lol


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hiya!

Welcome spacegirl!

Mazacal, yes coming off the pill things are weird. I'd be careful taking supplements, especially before you really know what's going on with your body. I'm sorry -- I don't mean to offer unsolicited advice... I just know that I'm really sensitive to any kind of medication, herbs included. You hear a lot that this and that is supposed to be good for this and that, but I think it's easy to oversupplement. Like Lisa, I just took a good all-around vitamin that had all the necessary folic acid. Just my 2 cents!

Hi Lisa, PMA PMA PMA for loads of :bfp:s this month! You are all so incredibly good to me, so sweet and kind, and I count on you all to get me through these anxious early days! The dr's appointment is tomorrow (Tues) morning. I don't think she'll do much other than a blood test to check hcg levels, then schedule my first scan for 6 weeks+ (I'm 5 weeks tomorrow).

:hugs: You girls are the best!

-- Ella


----------



## mazcal

Thanks Ella, I will take any advice I can get right now!

xxx


----------



## Deb111

Got my progesterone results back today and my level was 30.7 which confirms that I did ovulate so that's one test down! :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well

Deb xx


----------



## Leilani

Deb111 said:


> Got my progesterone results back today and my level was 30.7 which confirms that I did ovulate so that's one test down! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well
> 
> Deb xx

Yay Deb, that's great news - and probably the best result to get, cos if you're OVing, then a baby's posible.

:happydance:


----------



## Leilani

Hi Spacegirl - welcome, I think we can overlook the 6 months, as not matter what, you'll be 35+ when you actually have your baby.

Hello Mazcal- I think I could write a book about post-pill twinges and twangs, I can't believe that either a) I never noticed them before or b) the multitude of sins the pill prevented!! Please be careful the the Agnus Castus - I've heard some terrible things about what it can do to your cycle.

Have either of you been to see your GPs? Not for any other reason than to let them know you are TTC, so it can be in your notes, so if you get to the 6 month stage they can't "not" believe how long you've been trying. When I saw mine last July, she gave me a prescription for folic acid and said come back in 3 months, at first I though she was a negative nancy, but am now glad she is so supportive - especially when you rea on here about the muppets that some poeple have for GPs!

Tracey, Lou Lou & Lisa - I can't believe what the witch makes you eat/drink - she is truely evil. My colleagues gave us a voucher for a posh restaurant as a wedding pressie, can't decided if I want to wait for our BFP to go and eat out, or go next time the witch is is town - as she might appreciate a night out!

Ella - glad you are still feeling good - I know a lot of ladies who didn't really start to notice any symptoms until about 7/8 weeks - then you get those ladies whose only sysmptom is an ever growing bump!! I guess we have been waiting/researching so long, we've come to expect all syptoms under the sun!

As for me, about 8DPO - I only have 3 tests, none of them sensitive, so I won't be testing until next Monday if the witch is still MIA. First real day back at school today - as despite the lack of kids, it was a full-on day running around sorting out stuff for the not-quite onto it staff members (about 75% of them). I won't be able to relax until 11am next Monday - as that's when I'll know if I've made any major stuff ups. So Monday will either be a great day, or a rubbish one!!


----------



## mand1975

Hi everyone 

Im new here. I like everyone else Im 34 now 35 this year :cry: we have been trying for a year and a half after my OH's vasectomy reversal. This will be my first child, a child that I have been desperate for for many years now. 

We have had all our tests and my OH has a low sperm count so I have him taking a million supplements to increase sperm count before we start ICSI in May. We have 3 trys of conceiving naturally before then (as he works away lol not that I cant count lol)

I started taking pregnacare OMG nightmare. My cycles have been sooooo regular for the year and a half I have been monitoring them until I started with this. Was only on it about 2 weeks before I realised it had messed everything up. I was approaching fertility for 5 days normally only 2 then i was fertile 4 days later than normal so needless to say my period is now late too. Not getting excited as I know it was just down to the pregnacare and not that we have been that lucky. 

Im psyching myself up for the starting our ICSI after watching someones video diary of it on You Tube. But will be worth it just to be a mammy!. 

I wish you all lots and lots of luck in having the baby we all long for.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Apologies... I'm feeling incredibly despondent. 

So OH and I go to the dr. today. We wait 45 minutes, with OH fuming (he hasn't the time to waste) only to be told that there was a mix-up, and the dr. can't see me today! So now I have to go back -- and take another 1/2 day off work -- on Thursday morning. 

OH is livid, though I swear it wasn't my mistake! I left for work saying, "I love you," and he didn't even bother saying it back. (I should point out we're not married and don't plan to be.)

So the morning was a total disaster, and I'm here with NO symptoms, sure that something's gone wrong and nothing is happening. That wouldn't just be the end of my pg but also of my relationship and all my happiness. :cry:

Sorry, just feel like shit.


----------



## mazcal

Ella! Sorry you feel shit. Most people have no symptoms until 6 to 8 weeks, and some people never have them! You wouldn't get a positive result unless you were preg, and I am sure you would notice if something bad had happened. Its a shame about your OH, maybe he is feeling a bit freaked out that he is going to be a dad? I am sure it will be fine, and in a few weeks you can come and tell us what its like to have your first ultrasound. Sorry you feeling bad, you can't even get drunk though in your position! :hugs:

Leilani, I am not gonna take the agnus anymore, it seems girls use it to shorten their cycle, and so far mine came back nice and regular, prob shouldn't mess with that. Should I take pregnacare though, even if I am not preg, 
Mand you have scared me off it with your story! Sorry its taken you so long, its just so random when people get preg isn't it! 

I am on the wine tonight, as I am pretty sure:witch:is on her way. On the plus side I don't seem to have much of PMS this month, except funny twinges down there, so am feeling happy about that. 
:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## mazcal

I just thought, Ella, this is obviously the start of your symptoms! Women always get really emotional and upset in the early stages of preg, its all the hormonal change, they are crying all the time at everything and very very cross and snippy too. Maybe thats why you feel so bad too, proof everything is infact fine! 

xxx


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Apologies... I'm feeling incredibly despondent.
> 
> So OH and I go to the dr. today. We wait 45 minutes, with OH fuming (he hasn't the time to waste) only to be told that there was a mix-up, and the dr. can't see me today! So now I have to go back -- and take another 1/2 day off work -- on Thursday morning.
> 
> OH is livid, though I swear it wasn't my mistake! I left for work saying, "I love you," and he didn't even bother saying it back. (I should point out we're not married and don't plan to be.)
> 
> So the morning was a total disaster, and I'm here with NO symptoms, sure that something's gone wrong and nothing is happening. That wouldn't just be the end of my pg but also of my relationship and all my happiness. :cry:
> 
> Sorry, just feel like shit.

:hugs: aww huni you know OH was probably devastated as well and pissed off at the doctor cause he to was probably as nervous as you about the first appointment:cry:

men deal differently than women so it maybe came across as being mad at you but I am sure it wasn't meant like that:hugs:

Also the hormones might have you a little sensitive and also with you being upset over the mix up:growlmad: dont worry huni everything will be fine i promise:kiss: just remember PMA and enjoy this and don't get stressed, I know easier said than done but the hard bit is over now, just loads to look forward to:happydance::baby:


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Got my progesterone results back today and my level was 30.7 which confirms that I did ovulate so that's one test down! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well
> 
> Deb xx

Debs that is great news huni:happydance: i am off to the docs tomorrow so hoping it all goes well:shrug:


----------



## Lisa1

mand1975 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im new here. I like everyone else Im 34 now 35 this year :cry: we have been trying for a year and a half after my OH's vasectomy reversal. This will be my first child, a child that I have been desperate for for many years now.
> 
> We have had all our tests and my OH has a low sperm count so I have him taking a million supplements to increase sperm count before we start ICSI in May. We have 3 trys of conceiving naturally before then (as he works away lol not that I cant count lol)
> 
> I started taking pregnacare OMG nightmare. My cycles have been sooooo regular for the year and a half I have been monitoring them until I started with this. Was only on it about 2 weeks before I realised it had messed everything up. I was approaching fertility for 5 days normally only 2 then i was fertile 4 days later than normal so needless to say my period is now late too. Not getting excited as I know it was just down to the pregnacare and not that we have been that lucky.
> 
> Im psyching myself up for the starting our ICSI after watching someones video diary of it on You Tube. But will be worth it just to be a mammy!.
> 
> I wish you all lots and lots of luck in having the baby we all long for.

Hi mand

welcome huni to our madness lol sorry to hear about the pregnacare messing up your cycles:( what vitamins do you have oh on? am thinking of starting my oh on some but not sure what to get. i have read up on wellman might start him on it.


----------



## EllaMom2B

mazcal said:


> I just thought, Ella, this is obviously the start of your symptoms! Women always get really emotional and upset in the early stages of preg, its all the hormonal change, they are crying all the time at everything and very very cross and snippy too. Maybe thats why you feel so bad too, proof everything is infact fine!
> 
> xxx

I'm definitely easily cross and very snippy! Of course that's just me being typically bitchy... don't think OH will appreciate being preggers as an excuse. He'll think it will be 9 mos of hell!

I always respond badly to our spats. Here's hoping everything's okay with us when I get home tonight, and with the little bean! New dr's appointment scheduled for Thursday.

And you're exactly right: what makes it all worse is that I can't drown my sorrows in a big glass of red wine, which always says I love you back!!!!

Thanks so much for the much-needed PMA, and here's loads of :dust: to you all.

:hugs:


----------



## mazcal

Thanks Ella, hope everything is good tonight with OH.

Good luck at Docs tomoz Lisa, hope they are actually helpful, be demanding! 

Good luck this month all the girls! 
:dust:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Got my progesterone results back today and my level was 30.7 which confirms that I did ovulate so that's one test down! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well
> 
> Deb xx
> 
> Debs that is great news huni:happydance: i am off to the docs tomorrow so hoping it all goes well:shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow, Lisa luv! Let us know how it goes! FX!


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks hun will do I aint leaving till im preggers lol


----------



## zero7

Hi lushies! 

The witch seems to be on her way out the door so onwards and upwards again! I have also had an appointment date for the 4th of March with a FS at the local hospital. Hopefully she will agree to let me have an HSG (not tha I really want the pain but....). That will be the last test for me then as I have had everything else!!! Milked the system!! Mind you, I wont be able to have any free IVF cycles, so may as well get what I can!

Lisa- how did it go at the docs? Actually maybe you cant read this because you have handcuffed yourself to his desk?!

Ella- How are you hon? My hubby would have been just as grumpy - thats his reaction to stuff like that. They dont mean to make us feel bad about it though- they just dont think! 

Hi Mand :hi: nice to meet you. xx

Debs- great result hon. 

How's everyone else - good I hope. XXXXX:hugs:XXXX


----------



## Lisa1

Hello girlies well spoke to my doc today and he arranged for me to have my cd21 bloods done. he was very good although sorta just said it will take a year and not to worry! I told him I was worried about my AF being so light and my my lining was not thick enough to sustain a pregnancy he said that it was fine and I went on to say I had researched it and it could be a problem he was very nice and explained he had trained in obstetricians think I spelt that right lol and he had never come across an issue of light periods=poor lining:)

He also said that OH should have his sperm tested and what vits were we taking so he was positive that I should get preggers lol I just thought OMG how do you know you only took my blood pressure:( but I am not going to be negative a least this is a start and hopefully with him training in OB he should hav a better idea than the rest of the docs in the practice:)


----------



## mazcal

Well its good that he said that about light periods. At least you know he is taking you seriously! :kiss:
Out of interest what tests do they do at this stage (incase I am there in 6 months), what do the abbreviations mean? :shrug:
I think sometimes we girls do know more than a GP, since we spend all our time reading up on it! I just ordered 'taking charge of your fertility', it should arrive tomoz, supposed to be a good book to learn whats going on. 
I would love to know why PMS can manifest as extreme tiredness, and wierd cramping a week early, it never used to lol, for the next week I am going to hand an 'out of order' sign round my neck cos I am good for nothing! :wacko:

Hope you feel better for seeing the doc Lisa!
:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> Hello girlies well spoke to my doc today and he arranged for me to have my cd21 bloods done. he was very good although sorta just said it will take a year and not to worry! I told him I was worried about my AF being so light and my my lining was not thick enough to sustain a pregnancy he said that it was fine and I went on to say I had researched it and it could be a problem he was very nice and explained he had trained in obstetricians think I spelt that right lol and he had never come across an issue of light periods=poor lining:)
> 
> He also said that OH should have his sperm tested and what vits were we taking so he was positive that I should get preggers lol I just thought OMG how do you know you only took my blood pressure:( but I am not going to be negative a least this is a start and hopefully with him training in OB he should hav a better idea than the rest of the docs in the practice:)

Yay Lisa! Sounds like it went really, really well! It's good to have a dr with PMA, I think! My ob/gyn told me at my first pre-conception visit that I should get pregnant "very quickly." That stung month after month ttc, but turns out she was right! So if he's positive, you should be positive! PMA! PMA! PMA!

I'm okay... I actually asked in the 1st-tri forum if other people didn't have any symptoms, and a few girls responded. So that made me feel better. I think it's also the case that I'm super attentive to my body. Really early on I went without eating for 4 hours, and got incredibly light-headed. So now I eat constantly, and I think that's why I never feel sick at all. It's just disconcerting to read everyone's stories of aching .Y., sick all the time, etc. and not feel anything really. I mean, I'm tired, but I'm always tired lol! Dr's appointment is tomorrow first thing. FX!

Where's Sam, I wonder? And Leilani? And Tigger? How are you, my lovelies?! I'm thinking good thoughts for you all!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girlies well spoke to my doc today and he arranged for me to have my cd21 bloods done. he was very good although sorta just said it will take a year and not to worry! I told him I was worried about my AF being so light and my my lining was not thick enough to sustain a pregnancy he said that it was fine and I went on to say I had researched it and it could be a problem he was very nice and explained he had trained in obstetricians think I spelt that right lol and he had never come across an issue of light periods=poor lining:)
> 
> He also said that OH should have his sperm tested and what vits were we taking so he was positive that I should get preggers lol I just thought OMG how do you know you only took my blood pressure:( but I am not going to be negative a least this is a start and hopefully with him training in OB he should hav a better idea than the rest of the docs in the practice:)
> 
> Yay Lisa! Sounds like it went really, really well! It's good to have a dr with PMA, I think! My ob/gyn told me at my first pre-conception visit that I should get pregnant "very quickly." That stung month after month ttc, but turns out she was right! So if he's positive, you should be positive! PMA! PMA! PMA!
> 
> I'm okay... I actually asked in the 1st-tri forum if other people didn't have any symptoms, and a few girls responded. So that made me feel better. I think it's also the case that I'm super attentive to my body. Really early on I went without eating for 4 hours, and got incredibly light-headed. So now I eat constantly, and I think that's why I never feel sick at all. It's just disconcerting to read everyone's stories of aching .Y., sick all the time, etc. and not feel anything really. I mean, I'm tired, but I'm always tired lol! Dr's appointment is tomorrow first thing. FX!
> 
> Where's Sam, I wonder? And Leilani? And Tigger? How are you, my lovelies?! I'm thinking good thoughts for you all!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yes hun PMA all the way lol:happydance: it's good that your not feeling to sick cause your body is obviously coping well to beingpregnant so take thatas a good thing huni:kiss: you prepared your body well and it has taken to being pregnant easily:)

Hope the docs get the times right tomorrow huni and update us asap:)


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello I'm back :flower:

We have some new friends too which is lovely. I've only been away for 8days and there is so much going on.

Ella so you have your appointment tomorrow. How exciting I'm sure when you get the dr's confirmation you will start to feel more "pregnant".

Lisa I'm glad that brilliant PMA seems to still be around and I hope you are working on the :bfp: for this month. 

Debs - fantastic news. 

Leilani - how are you doing honey? 

Well Dubai was lovely and relaxing although I think I had a serious hormone explosion this month. I had the blood streaked ewcm and then pink cm for a day too. Me and DH had a very heated conversation about TTC and he told me he thinks being on bnb has sent me crazy and all I'm obsessing about is getting pregnant. He feels used and thinks I focus so much on :sex: during the fertile window and then go off it the rest of the month. I admit I've had such sore bbs and bloated stomach etc I haven't felt the sexiest after ovulation but it shocked me at how it was affecting him. I told him I am just so desperate to be a mummy and I am frightened that I'm running out of time. 

Oh well I forgot my thermometer on hols so I have no idea if I ovulated or not. I'm not feeling to positive this month and DH is away next month so I don't think I'll get a baby this year. :cry:

The second I landed I got a call from my friend to tell me she was expecting and she'd just had her 12wk scan and could she see me this weekend. I'm so happy for her but she got married after me and is only 24yrs old when is it going to be my turn??:cry:

Sorry I've come back such a negative nelly, I think I'll go to the doctors when AF arrives next week.

:dust: to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Hello I'm back :flower:
> 
> We have some new friends too which is lovely. I've only been away for 8days and there is so much going on.
> 
> Ella so you have your appointment tomorrow. How exciting I'm sure when you get the dr's confirmation you will start to feel more "pregnant".
> 
> Lisa I'm glad that brilliant PMA seems to still be around and I hope you are working on the :bfp: for this month.
> 
> Debs - fantastic news.
> 
> Leilani - how are you doing honey?
> 
> Well Dubai was lovely and relaxing although I think I had a serious hormone explosion this month. I had the blood streaked ewcm and then pink cm for a day too. Me and DH had a very heated conversation about TTC and he told me he thinks being on bnb has sent me crazy and all I'm obsessing about is getting pregnant. He feels used and thinks I focus so much on :sex: during the fertile window and then go off it the rest of the month. I admit I've had such sore bbs and bloated stomach etc I haven't felt the sexiest after ovulation but it shocked me at how it was affecting him. I told him I am just so desperate to be a mummy and I am frightened that I'm running out of time.
> 
> Oh well I forgot my thermometer on hols so I have no idea if I ovulated or not. I'm not feeling to positive this month and DH is away next month so I don't think I'll get a baby this year. :cry:
> 
> The second I landed I got a call from my friend to tell me she was expecting and she'd just had her 12wk scan and could she see me this weekend. I'm so happy for her but she got married after me and is only 24yrs old when is it going to be my turn??:cry:
> 
> Sorry I've come back such a negative nelly, I think I'll go to the doctors when AF arrives next week.
> 
> :dust: to you all. :hugs:

Yeah beanhopes is back:happydance: although huni I have read your post several times and can't seem to see a mention about my pressie from Dubai?:shrug:

It is so hard sometimes not turning into a raving ttc bunny boiler lol and the sex life does faulter a little, I am the same I bd like a porn star when it's the fertile window after all the bd i would rather punch myself in the head than have sex cause we have been bding straight for about a fortnight:cry:

So I think maybe I have learnt a little lesson this month less is more:thumbup: we have a good sex life and that should be enough to get me preggers. Only have to turn into a little devious minx when my plus opk comes up trumps the rest is when we feel like it. maybe I feel this way this month because I know i will ovulate when I am away with work and won't be catching the eggy this month.

feel better already actually after talking to the doctor and being forced due to circumstances to have a month off:thumbup:

I think we are all the same probably very driven people thats why we haven't compromised and are ttc#1 at 35 makes it hard not to be driven about getting preggers.


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Well its good that he said that about light periods. At least you know he is taking you seriously! :kiss:
> Out of interest what tests do they do at this stage (incase I am there in 6 months), what do the abbreviations mean? :shrug:
> I think sometimes we girls do know more than a GP, since we spend all our time reading up on it! I just ordered 'taking charge of your fertility', it should arrive tomoz, supposed to be a good book to learn whats going on.
> I would love to know why PMS can manifest as extreme tiredness, and wierd cramping a week early, it never used to lol, for the next week I am going to hand an 'out of order' sign round my neck cos I am good for nothing! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you feel better for seeing the doc Lisa!
> :hugs:

Hi hun the first test is cd21 which they will check to see if i have ovulated, which I believe I am, next is OH to have his sperm checked.

After that he wants to do a full service probably change my spark plugs lol tbh I am not sre what will happen after that I guess depends on the cd21 result and the spermies:blush:

Huni I am hoping your wierd cramping and tiredness is something else:winkwink: and if it is I will make you a new sign:kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

doesn't my bunny on my new lillpie look likes it's being rude to the other bunny lol


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> doesn't my bunny on my new lillpie look likes it's being rude to the other bunny lol


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leilani

Lisa1 said:


> doesn't my bunny on my new lillpie look likes it's being rude to the other bunny lol

Ha ha - I just noticed that as I was about to read our post!! I thought it was a deliberate thing!!

Glad to hear your GP is well versed in obstetrics, I like mine because she's a woman, not too much older than us, with two relatively young children, which helps. My DH's GP is proably the same as as mine, a bloke and is childless through choice - he's nowhere near as concerned!

Hey Beany - get yourself to the docs as soon as AF shows (if she shows), so you can get those day 3 bloods done too

Ella - good luck with the docs tomorrow/today - hope your OH can relax a bit once you've seen the doc. 

Zero - started getting warmed up for the BDathon

Mazcal - the docs will test your blood for the various fertility type hormones. Here's a good breakdown of what they are and what the "should" be.

As for me, 3 days at school have just about killed me - looking forward to teaching tomorrow - not that we get through too much on the first day of real lessons. Looking forward to the weekend, it's our National holiday on Saturday, which is a bit of a bugger, as it means we don't get a day off work, I usually love having a day off after the first week of school!

We've not done any BDing since OV time, though I'm sure we'll get some in over the weekend. DH doesn't liek the pressure of BDing on demand, but he's getting used to it!!


----------



## Beanhopes

I don't know what I'd do without you lovelies :hugs:

Lisa you are quite clearly bonkers and I love it. As for your present I'm sending you some special Arabian Baby Dust with a healthy dollop of Camel PMA. :kiss:

Ella please let us know how you get on. x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello lovelies! I'm back too, just catching up on all the lovely posts! 

Welcome Spacegirl, Mazcal & Mandi1975! :wave:

Deb, good news on the progesterone tests.

Lisa, so happy that you got on well at the docs!

Welcome back Sam :)

Ella - how are you feeling today hun? Hope your docs appointment went ok today :hugs:

Tracey, Leilani, LouLou - hope you are all doing ok? Still reading all the posts so I'll be up to date soon...

AFM, well, AF did get me as expected on Saturday but I had my lovely ski hol to take my mind off it. I feel totally relaxed about TTC after my doc visit last week. I am actually quite excited to get DH's SA done - is that strange of me!? :dohh:

Missed you lot when I was away, it was nice coming back from my hol (normally the low point!) knowing that I would have lots of posts to catch up on - awwww, I know, I am too mushy! :blush:

Oh! Keep forgetting to ask about this, I think Ella mentioned about grapefruit juice increasing CM a while back? My question is, does it matter if it is pink grapefruit or golden grapefruit?? And, when should I start drinking it or are you supposed to drink it all the time? Thanks x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Lisa1 said:


> doesn't my bunny on my new lillpie look likes it's being rude to the other bunny lol

Yeap! :haha:


----------



## lola13

Room for one more? No offense but I just can't deal with the 20-somthings on other threads sometimes!

We've been ttc on & off for 3 years now & have never had a BFP. AF just arrived today :(. I'm down and frustrated but I'll get back on the horse like I always do.

I look forward to hearing good news on this thread!


----------



## Leilani

Hi Lola - welcome!


----------



## Deb111

Welcome back beanhopes and hi to all the newbies

DH has to give SS today but been told we wont get results until our next appt - which is likely to be about a month away! :shrug::dohh: annoying!

AF due today but no sign - not feeling very hopeful though :nope:

Deb xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi Lola :wave:


----------



## mazcal

Hi everyone! Hope you all doin ok tonight. :thumbup:

I am a bit fed up because as usual I am now symptom spotting like crazy, and I sure have a few to spot! Its all prob nothing, and I wish I wouldn't do this to myself. If I do this every month I will be crazy :wacko:very soon!

Thanks everyone for being so cool and full of advice and knowing stuff. My book has arrive 'Taking charge of your fertility', I will be reading non stop. 

Hey maybe this month will be someone's :bfp:I sure hope so! 

Lisa your bunny is definately up to something!!!

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Beanhopes

:hi: and welcome Lola, Spacegirl, Mazcal & Mandi1975, 

Mazcal fingers crossed that AF doesn't visit this month. We'd be happy for you to start a run of :bfp:'s 

Where is Ella? 

Hey Deb. It's good to be back :happydance: Just think this time next month you may already have your :bfp: and you won't be worrying about the SS results. As soon as Ella was given tablets to help she didn't need them. I think Lisa's PMA is rubbing off on me. :haha:

Hope - glad you had fun on the slopes and AF didn't annoy you. Getting ready for your bding time. I drank Tropicana Grapefruit juice as it's natural juice and I think they do pink or normal. I drank it throughout the first 2weeks to increase cm on the lead up to oving. I used to have a large glass in the morning and then one glass before my evening meal. 

Leilani - hope school doesn't make you too tired so you have some energy left for bding and making sure your OH feels appreciated. 

Lisa - bet those bunnies have lots of PMA :haha:

Tigger - how are you doing? 

Night night x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Bleeding heavily. Bright red. With clots and cramps. Back to the dr tomorrow. Pray for us, please.


----------



## zero7

Oh Ella honey. Thinking of you. Hope it all goes ok at the dr's. Fingers tightly crossed for you and sending massive hugs.......xxxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

EllaMom2B said:


> Bleeding heavily. Bright red. With clots and cramps. Back to the dr tomorrow. Pray for us, please.

Ella, am not a prayer by nature but i am now. really hope everything is ok with you. 

please take care hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## mazcal

Ella, saying prayers for you all day, hope everything is ok!

:hugs:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Praying for you Ella, have everything crossed. Big hugs honey xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Ella - you are in my thoughts - sending positive thoughts your way.

Keep us posted.

Lxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Oh Ella :hugs:
You were my first waking thought this morning. I am really hoping and praying that everything is ok.
Sam x


----------



## EllaMom2B

blighted ovum

good luck to everyone. I'm done.


----------



## mazcal

:hugs:I'm sorry. Don't give up though. It can still happen for you and will! I am so sorry xxx


----------



## lola13

I am so sorry Ella. I cannot understand the type of disappointment you must be feeling. That said, there will come a time when you'll be ready to try again. Try not to lose faith. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Bleeding heavily. Bright red. With clots and cramps. Back to the dr tomorrow. Pray for us, please.

huni I just read your last post, you must be devastated, I am so sorry huni x please don't leave here, you gave us all hope and we are giving it back to you:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Ella, I am so sorry, and cannot begin to imagine what you are going through just now.

Take some time for you and your OH to grieve/be angry/hate the world etc - but you will come through this.

You are in my thoughts 

Lx


----------



## Lisa1

can't stop thinking about you hun:cry:


----------



## Lisa1

I came on tonight to catch up with my girls, to find out about Ella my heart goes out to her.

I have spent all evening thinking about you hun and can't seem to concentrate on anything because I am angry that this has happened to such a wonderful and caring person:( you deserved this and it's not fair at all.

I just hope that you can find a litte bit of hope and when your ready come back here with us huni :hugs:

Ella your pain is shared through this thread, I know we are only feeling a small % of what you are feeling huni and I have never had a loss so don't even pretend to know how you are feeling.

Your place is with us huni and we are all here for you, take your time but remember we are all thinking about you and waiting for your return:hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

EllaMom2B said:


> blighted ovum
> 
> good luck to everyone. I'm done.

ella, i am so sorry hun.

my thoughts, wishes and prayers are with you and your OH. i have been where you are sweetie but i'm sure that won't help you just now. please know that you are not alone and we are all here whenever you need us.

take care

txxx:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Ella, as Lisa said, I won't insult you by pretending to know how you feel or what you are going through. 

All we can do is let you know we are here if you need to scream and shout at how cruel and unfair this is. 

I've also not been able to stop thinking about you and wish i could take away your pain. :hugs:

I really hope we hear from you when you are ready. 

Sam xx


----------



## Deb111

Ella huni I'm so sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you both

Take some time and be kind to yourselves, surround yourself with people who care and give yourself time to grieve

Hope to see you soon, when you are ready, but know that we are all thinking of you

Deb :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mazcal

Ella, hope you are still around to read all our messages. Everyone is thinking of you, and I am so gutted for you, can't even imagine how horrible it must be. Please come back if and when you are ready, hope you will be ok. 

:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

3 days late and none of the usual pre AF symptoms, but she always arrives and just when I was starting to allow myself to get my hopes up! :witch: :nope:


----------



## zero7

Ella hon, just want to echo what all the other ladies have said. You will be feeling very raw and with way too many emotions to even think at the moment, but I have been where you are twice now and you will come out the other side eventually - I can assure you of that. :hugs: 

We are all here for you honie if and when you come back. I hope you do because you deserve your dream. :hugs: xxx


----------



## zero7

Deb111 said:


> 3 days late and none of the usual pre AF symptoms, but she always arrives and just when I was starting to allow myself to get my hopes up! :witch: :nope:

Deb - hope you are wrong this time and she doesn't show. Good luck. xxxx


----------



## Deb111

zero7 said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late and none of the usual pre AF symptoms, but she always arrives and just when I was starting to allow myself to get my hopes up! :witch: :nope:
> 
> Deb - hope you are wrong this time and she doesn't show. Good luck. xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks but she already has - don't think I have any more tears left - coping ok with it at the moment xx


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> zero7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late and none of the usual pre AF symptoms, but she always arrives and just when I was starting to allow myself to get my hopes up! :witch: :nope:
> 
> Deb - hope you are wrong this time and she doesn't show. Good luck. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but he already has - don't think I have any more tears left - coping ok with it at the moment xxClick to expand...

bloody :witch: I hate her:growlmad: so sorry Debs not nice when she messes with us:nope:


----------



## Lisa1

I got faint OPK which is good as I fly to munich tomorrow with work so bd tonight and a quickie tomorrow morning:) I am cd12 and supposed to O on cd14 so hopefully OH spermies will be last the distance until my eggy pops out:)

it'smy birthday tomorrow so OH is making dinner, although he has never cooked in his life! I jokingly said last night beef wellington so that is what he is making lol wish me luck for the egg hunt and pray I don't get food poisioning lol


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb111 said:


> zero7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late and none of the usual pre AF symptoms, but she always arrives and just when I was starting to allow myself to get my hopes up! :witch: :nope:
> 
> Deb - hope you are wrong this time and she doesn't show. Good luck. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but she already has - don't think I have any more tears left - coping ok with it at the moment xxClick to expand...

Oh Deb I'm so sorry I was really hoping you'd have some good news to share with us. 

I really believe every month AF arrives has to be one month closer to our :bfp:s. :hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> I got faint OPK which is good as I fly to munich tomorrow with work so bd tonight and a quickie tomorrow morning:) I am cd12 and supposed to O on cd14 so hopefully OH spermies will be last the distance until my eggy pops out:)
> 
> it'smy birthday tomorrow so OH is making dinner, although he has never cooked in his life! I jokingly said last night beef wellington so that is what he is making lol wish me luck for the egg hunt and pray I don't get food poisioning lol

Happy Birthday Lisa. 

I hope you get the best birthday present ever and that little eggy sticks. In fact I'm sending you a wallpaper paste birthday cake! 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Beanhopes

Hi Everyone

I'd just like to send you all a bucket load of :dust: and lots of PMA. 

With Ella's heartbreaking news I know I am incredibly nervous about what is around the corner. Also after watching how awful some couples, with small children, were towards each other around the poolside in Dubai I began to question myself. I mean if that is what Children do to your relationship did I really want to go down that route.

However, when we have all waited so long for our :baby: beacause of what life threw at us along the way, we have to believe we will get there eventually and tackle the lows and incredible highs that come with parenthood. 

I feel particularly lucky to be able to share this very difficult journey with such lovely ladies and can't imagine doing this without you. 

Thank you.
Sam xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Ella, I'm so so sorry honey. I don't think there is anything I can say that the girls haven't already said. Take time hun, you have all the support in the world waiting for you on here when you are ready. Thinking of you, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Lisa1 said:


> I got faint OPK which is good as I fly to munich tomorrow with work so bd tonight and a quickie tomorrow morning:) I am cd12 and supposed to O on cd14 so hopefully OH spermies will be last the distance until my eggy pops out:)
> 
> it'smy birthday tomorrow so OH is making dinner, although he has never cooked in his life! I jokingly said last night beef wellington so that is what he is making lol wish me luck for the egg hunt and pray I don't get food poisioning lol

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Lisa! :cake:


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks girls xx all my packing done but really don't want to go:cry: gonna miss my oh like crazy he made a lovely dinner and gave me my favourite perfume and a wife card which was so sweet x

I am so lucky to have him and with your support and pma this year we will be three:) maybe four if we are blessed!! Babydust to all of you!!


----------



## Leilani

Happy Birthday, Lisa.

Hope your trip to Munich is productive - hopefully your hotel has free wi-fi and we'll catch you back here soon!!


----------



## Deb111

Happy birthday Lisa! :cake::happydance:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Lisa1 said:


> I got faint OPK which is good as I fly to munich tomorrow with work so bd tonight and a quickie tomorrow morning:) I am cd12 and supposed to O on cd14 so hopefully OH spermies will be last the distance until my eggy pops out:)
> 
> it'smy birthday tomorrow so OH is making dinner, although he has never cooked in his life! I jokingly said last night beef wellington so that is what he is making lol wish me luck for the egg hunt and pray I don't get food poisioning lol

Happy birthday Lisa :flower::cake::kiss:. Hope you have a good one xxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Happy Birthday Lisa! May this be your year...


----------



## mazcal

Hi all, hope it was a good weekend, I was in London for my :wacko:37th birthday!!!

Happy birthday Lisa, almost exactly a year younger than me....lucky you!
Beanhopes, thanks, I think we would all be happy whoever gets a bfp this month! 
Debs sorry, its gutting whenever :witch:rides again, I am expecting her on Wednesday, but wierd stuff has been happening to me since 7dpo which is diff from last month's pill withdrawal. If af doesn't come on time, I am almost afraid to test incase another bfn :growlmad:
Every month so far, I spend a week thinking I am preg which makes it alot worse when af turns up. If I was 27 I would be alot more chilled out! :wacko:

Ella, nice to see you back here. I know we have all never met, but I feel like we all have a bond now, and we really do care what happens to eachother! We are all gutted!

Here is some :dust:for everyone this month. 

:hugs:


----------



## mazcal

h


----------



## Beanhopes

Mazcal - I hope AF stays away. :hugs:

I'm approx 10dpo and was feeling so rotten yesterday I went to bed in the afternoon. I've had a runny nose since I flew home from Dubai and it won't budge. So what with that and a headache for 2 days, which is normally down to hormonal surges, has left me feeling sorry for myself. :shrug:

I was walking my dogs in the park yesterday and there was a man jogging past me so I held the gate open for him so he didn't have to break his run. He thanked me as he ran past and said I'm training for a 10k run for my mate, he's got cancer. I pretty much burst into tears! :dohh:

I'm on hormone overload so I reckon AF will arrive in a few days. The evil cowbag. :growlmad:

:dust: to you all


----------



## Leilani

I'm on knicker-watch at the mo. AF should have shown this arvo, but didn't. I should be asleep, but can't relax, so am watching the season finale of the previous season of Lost - as the next one starts here on Weds, I'm beginning to think I should have re-watched the whole season!


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani said:


> I'm on knicker-watch at the mo. AF should have shown this arvo, but didn't. I should be asleep, but can't relax, so am watching the season finale of the previous season of Lost - as the next one starts here on Weds, I'm beginning to think I should have re-watched the whole season!

Hope you relaxed watching Lost and got some sleep. Really hoping you don't get a visit from AF. 

x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Belated "Happy Birthday" Maria! :cake:

Debs, sorry AF got you :hugs: hope you have suitably indulged :wine:

Leilani, Sam, Maria - hope AF stays away for you this month. Fx'd!

Tracey, LouLou - where are you two in your cycle?

Lisa - hope you are enjoying your trip and not missing your OH (and us! :winkwink: ) too much!

Ella, thinking of you still, lots :hugs:

I am currently in that sucky place where there is nothing I can do, its too early to do opks, Ov is still 4 days away - boring! :growlmad: 

Confession time: 
(1) I think I am becoming a poasoholic between the Opks and Hpts. I am so used to peeing in a pot that peeing in the pan is becoming strange! :haha:
(2) Although I said I would not be drinking after my little hol, I had some wine on Friday (lots!), some on Saturday (two little ones), and some last night (just one teeny one)!!! :blush: I am an idiot! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

:dust: for you all xx

Hope x


----------



## Tigger_lass

Happy belated birthday mazcal :flower:

Hi Guys

Just building up to those mega :sex: weeks now. This is the first month that i've temped from the start so hopefully between OPK and BBT i will spot ovulation and DEFINITELY catch that egg. :thumbup:

Went with my mum to a big wedding fair on Saturday - she had great fun eating sweets at all the stands lol - she even managed to blag a couple of free tickets to another show next Saturday! Lots of ideas and lots of "you have to be joking" moments too. Got a dress appointment tomorrow morning before work so am a little nervous/excited. I was getting quite annoyed at the freaked out looks some of the exhibitors were giving me when i told them i didnt have a dress yet - so i thought i better get the ball rolling.

Anyways, enuff wedding chat. 

I've got FX'd that :witch: stays away from you this month Leilani, Sam, Mazcal.

Debs - sorry she got you but as Lisa and Sam say - its another month closer to getting a BFP.

Lisa - i hope that Munich is being good to you and hope to see you back soon.

Ella - glad you popped back, even briefly, and remember we are here whenever you need someone.

Take care ladies

Txxx


----------



## mazcal

Hi all, thanks! :thumbup:

Leilani and Sam, hope Af never comes! Hope, don't worry it will soon be time! :winkwink: and don't worry we all like a little drinkie sometimes, even when we shouldn't. :shrug:

Tracey, hope you get lucky and have fun! :kiss:
Ella, hope you ok, whatever you are doing. :hugs:

All afternoon at work I been toooo tired, and decided to go home early, then I realised OH had car, couldn't get a lift from anyone and nearly burst into tears at work! Flippin hormones. And my time thingie says its 28 days but its not, its end of cycle tomoz, AF Wednesday, I am so crazy right now because of this! Could do a test but won't til AF at least two days late cos she never is. Worse and yet most exciting time of month. :cry::happydance:


----------



## mazcal

Hi all, sorry I am a bit stupid and also very confused. I made a ticker on Lilypie, last cycle started 13th Jan, due Wednesday I thought on a 28 day cycle? Why is Lilypie telling me its day 28 today, its not, I counted, its tomorrow? I am confused, did Lilypie work out the dates wrong? I have changed it to a 29 day cycle just so its correct. :nope:

During a 28 day cycle, AF should always come same day of week?
:dust:


----------



## Hope4BFP

mazcal said:


> Hi all, sorry I am a bit stupid and also very confused. I made a ticker on Lilypie, last cycle started 13th Jan, due Wednesday I thought on a 28 day cycle? Why is Lilypie telling me its day 28 today, its not I counted its tomorrow? I am confused, did Lilypie work out the dates wrong? I have changed it to a 29 day cycle just so its correct. :nope:
> 
> During a 28 day cycle, AF should always come same day of week?
> :dust:

I think it is set to a different time zone or something as up until lunch time it said I was Oving in 4 days, now its saying 3 (4 is correct!)... Not sure how to fix it, I'll have a look later


----------



## zero7

Hi girlies! 

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to Lisa and Mazcal :flower:

Keeping my fingers crossed for those of you approaching that time of the month- hope to see some BFP's this month. :happydance:

Not much to report from me - hope4BFP - I am CD9 so boring really! Me and hubby have had a cosy w/end in with log fires, good food and a bit of booze (not too much though!!) Quite a few sexy times too! Just hope he doesn't peak too soon!! 

Confession time for me now......

I do worry (alot) that I am so used to it being just me and hubby and we are probably quite selfish really. Doing what we want when we want. I worry that if we are lucky enough to have a baby, will it be a nightmare???!! Will we think 'What have we done'? I also worry that because I am older, I will be really knackered all the time. Does anyone else have these fears?

Lou Lou XXXXXX


----------



## Leilani

Hope4BFP said:


> mazcal said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I am a bit stupid and also very confused. I made a ticker on Lilypie, last cycle started 13th Jan, due Wednesday I thought on a 28 day cycle? Why is Lilypie telling me its day 28 today, its not I counted its tomorrow? I am confused, did Lilypie work out the dates wrong? I have changed it to a 29 day cycle just so its correct. :nope:
> 
> During a 28 day cycle, AF should always come same day of week?
> :dust:
> 
> I think it is set to a different time zone or something as up until lunch time it said I was Oving in 4 days, now its saying 3 (4 is correct!)... Not sure how to fix it, I'll have a look laterClick to expand...

Lilypie is American - I think. eTicker is too, and hqven't found a way to change the time zone, some others tickers have that ability though.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Thanks Leilani! Any news hun? Fx'd


----------



## Tigger_lass

zero7 said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> Confession time for me now......
> 
> I do worry (alot) that I am so used to it being just me and hubby and we are probably quite selfish really. Doing what we want when we want. I worry that if we are lucky enough to have a baby, will it be a nightmare???!! Will we think 'What have we done'? I also worry that because I am older, I will be really knackered all the time. Does anyone else have these fears?
> 
> Lou Lou XXXXXX

Hey lou lou

You are not alone in thinking this. I worry too but just try not to think too hard on it. 

My brother and my sis-in-law were married 12 years before my nephew arrived 4 years ago (ok, they married when they were 21 and 19 respectively) but they had a fantastic life before the kids - my bro was in the army and they literally travelled the world - even had 2 years in Brunei - but they haven't stopped having a life since the kids. They still do the things they like but it's just child friendly versions now. They are 3mths pregnant with baby #3 - now that's scary lol.

I guess it's a fear that everyone can understand and it's a natural one - life does change in a big way with kids but, as much as it scares me sometimes, it's one that excites me more. PMA hun....you and your OH will be fantastic parents :hugs:

Txxx


----------



## mazcal

Thanks Hope and Leilani, thought I was going mad then, one more day til AF shows her ugly mug then! :growlmad:

zero, I worry all the time that I will be permanently knackered if I have a baby, but I also think surely I have more life experience and wisdom now that is a good thing? It would take some lifestyle changes, we are selfish too, because there is no-one else to think about. 

:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

mazcal said:


> Hi all, sorry I am a bit stupid and also very confused. I made a ticker on Lilypie, last cycle started 13th Jan, due Wednesday I thought on a 28 day cycle? Why is Lilypie telling me its day 28 today, its not, I counted, its tomorrow? I am confused, did Lilypie work out the dates wrong? I have changed it to a 29 day cycle just so its correct. :nope:
> 
> During a 28 day cycle, AF should always come same day of week?
> :dust:

Hi Mazcal

I hope you had a fantastic birthday celebration in London. I love visiting London and everytime think I don't do this enough! 

Oh those tricky tickers drive me crazy. My cycle has recently started to fluctuate from 26-29days so I never know what to put and I end up just changing it every month!

My last AF started Jan 17th and if I base it on 26 days I am expecting AF on Thursday but I won't consider that i'm late or test until Sunday. :dohh:

I've not really had any symptoms this month which is a first since ttc. Not even a twinge in my bbs. :haha: Maybe being so poorly in Dubai set me back a bit. 

I'm really tired and I've got AF type cramps which have started about 1hr ago. Loads of CM (sorry TMI :blush:) which I think is a bit odd aren't we supposed to dry up before AF?

Oh well must keep up the PMA and I'm sending you loads back together with :dust: 

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

zero7 said:


> Confession time for me now......
> 
> I do worry (alot) that I am so used to it being just me and hubby and we are probably quite selfish really. Doing what we want when we want. I worry that if we are lucky enough to have a baby, will it be a nightmare???!! Will we think 'What have we done'? I also worry that because I am older, I will be really knackered all the time. Does anyone else have these fears?
> 
> Lou Lou XXXXXX

Hi Lou Lou :flower:

Completely understandable it's terrifying. 

When I got back from a recent holiday watching couples bickering around the poolside and the kids being really naughty. I thought OMG what are we doing?? My DH laughed at me and said anyone you ask says it's worth it. 

Our friends have a beautiful 9mth baby girl and they aren't getting on at all right now. She hates her post baby body and he can't understand why she doesn't do something about it and go to the gym more! Probably because she's looking after a baby and juggling going back to work, moving into a new house, decorating and making sure his tea is on the table when he gets in from work! 
ARGGHHH

Rant over. I did say my hormones were a nightmare this month. :haha:

I still want a little :baby: xxx


----------



## zero7

Thanks ladies. I guess most of us have some worries one way or another. xx


----------



## mazcal

Hi Beanhopes, thanks. I have had alot of cm too in what was a dry time last month, but I have only one real month to compare it with, so for me it may not mean much. I have been crampy and today bbs feel bigger and sensitive(which is cool no matter what the reason). I hope if :witch:arrives, I can be a bit more chilled out about it all in the coming months.. :coffee:

Or maybe we will get our bfp this week and start a run of them here, that would be great! :hugs:

I do love going to London, I grew up there, I have managed to get over the fact that my sister who is a year younger than me has two gorgeous kids, it wasn't easy at first, she told me she was preg when I was still waiting to try. Now I love going to see them. :happydance:

Anyway, I moved to Poole 3 yrs ago to be with OH, and living by the sea in the winter is funny, ghost town! 

Hope you get your bfp this week! :flower:

Maria xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Thanks Maria I am starting to get cramp from having everything crossed for all of us. :haha:

For the past two nights I've not been able to sleep past 4am. I've had to get up and visit the bathroom which is really annoying and not something I usually have to do. When I go back to bed and try to get comfortable it's impossible. Had a nightmare last night too, I was on holiday with Katie Price and there were some very strange details in the dream. She had a built in, heated fury foot muff in her car for when she's travelling and I had gone to Spain with her but hadn't taken a single bit of luggage or makeup. My hotel room was bright yellow with yellow curtains and yellow bedding. It made no sense whatsoever!

I mentioned to my DH this morning I was just going to put some towels into the washing machine as they could go straight in the "dishwasher" after to dry! :wacko:

I actually feel like I'm going a bit insane.


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani how's it going on knicker watch?? I hope that :witch: has stayed well away from you. 
xx


----------



## mazcal

Sorry Beanie, I am the same! I dreamed the other night that I had landed on a strange planet and proceded to kill all the inocent aliens there, am having very freaky dreams lately. Except I am sleeping all night and going loo all day. 
I think your dream was much more horrific, having to go on hols with Katie Price!! :wacko:

I could sum up myself off the pill thus :wacko::growlmad::sleep::cry::nope:

I am sure it will all be worth it, if I eventually get preg! :shrug:

I feel it is a pipe dream, and am so hoping no AF tomorrow. :thumbup:

Here is some :dust:for all of us, and may :witch:disappear for, oh at least 9 months!

:hugs:

Maria xxx


----------



## Leilani

Beanhopes said:


> Leilani how's it going on knicker watch?? I hope that :witch: has stayed well away from you.
> xx

She showed up last night, just as I was going to bed :(


----------



## mazcal

Sorry to hear that Leilani.

:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> Leilani how's it going on knicker watch?? I hope that :witch: has stayed well away from you.
> xx
> 
> She showed up last night, just as I was going to bed :(Click to expand...

Oh no Leilani that is just crappy. :hugs:
I'm just tucking into a Galaxy Cookie Crumble chocolate bar and that is a sure sign AF is on her way. 
We'll get our :bfp:'s soon I can feel it. :hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

mazcal said:


> Sorry Beanie, I am the same! I dreamed the other night that I had landed on a strange planet and proceded to kill all the inocent aliens there, am having very freaky dreams lately. Except I am sleeping all night and going loo all day.
> I think your dream was much more horrific, having to go on hols with Katie Price!! :wacko:
> 
> I could sum up myself off the pill thus :wacko::growlmad::sleep::cry::nope:
> 
> I am sure it will all be worth it, if I eventually get preg! :shrug:
> 
> I feel it is a pipe dream, and am so hoping no AF tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is some :dust:for all of us, and may :witch:disappear for, oh at least 9 months!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Maria xxx

Hey Maria

Murdering innocent aliens hey! I sometimes feel like I'm on planet Katie Price with the amount of press and tv coverage she gets!

Can't wait to go to bed and see what I dream tonight. :haha:

Ooh going to the loo lots during the day has to be a good sign. :thumbup:

Stay away wicked :witch:. Where are the flying houses from the Wizard of Oz when you need one? :haha:

Keep us posted.

Sam xx


----------



## Leilani

Beanhopes said:


> Oh no Leilani that is just crappy. :hugs:
> I'm just tucking into a Galaxy Cookie Crumble chocolate bar and that is a sure sign AF is on her way.
> We'll get our :bfp:'s soon I can feel it. :hugs:

Now you've made it extra crappy - Galaxy Cookie Crumble!!! Galaxy is my all time favourite chocolate, and you can't buy it in NZ (except in over priced UK-goods stores). I do get it sent over on a fairly regular basis (christmas and birthday), I have one bag of Minstrels that's hidden from DH - not his favourite, but he'll scoff it given the chance.

Oh, sod it, I'm off to pay other the odds for a Ripple. Need to go out and stock up on Soy, EPO, Robitussin and Maca anyway - Don't teach for another 3 hours yet today, so might dither in the shopping mall - I like Weds.


----------



## Leilani

You guys' dreams are enough to give anyone nightmares!

Hope the witch stays away for you Mazcal and Sam, seeing as I've got her down this end of the world - she can't be in both places at once!!


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani :flower:

Galaxy is my all time favourite too. I think it would be better for my hips if it wasn't so easily available in the UK though. Definately, ask for Cookie Crumble and the "new" Galaxy Bubbles in your next birthday parcel. :thumbup:

You are getting all stocked up ready to start your new month. I won't get a chance to try this month as my DH is away for 2 weeks with work so I'll have to keep an eye on everyone else and be full of PMA and :dust:

Hope school wasn't too stressful.

Sam x


----------



## Beanhopes

Maria - how are you doing? Hopefully AF has missed her visit to you. 
x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Leilani said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> Leilani how's it going on knicker watch?? I hope that :witch: has stayed well away from you.
> xx
> 
> She showed up last night, just as I was going to bed :(Click to expand...

Sorry the witch got you :sad1: hope you enjoyed your choc hun. Good luck with the new supplements this month, Fx'd! PMA all the way!!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Maria & Sam, you two are having VERY strange dreams lol! What's going on with you both, what are your symptoms? Are you gonna test?? It would be soooo great if you get your BFPs this month!!! Keep us posted!

I am waiting to Ov, due this weekend just in time for Valentines, awww! We are trying every other day Bding this month as I think we were going a bit overboard before, 'quality rather than quantity' as they say! Am also sipping away at pink grapefruit juice (I really like it!), not too much, it has taken me 3 days to get through a 1L carton, I'll let you know how I get on.

Bucket loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all this month!!!

Hope x


----------



## mazcal

Beanhopes said:


> Maria - how are you doing? Hopefully AF has missed her visit to you.
> x

:witch:not arrived yet, I keep thinking she is here and rushing to loo and nothing. I am eating green and black's dark choc and having a cheeky tiny glass of fizzy rose wine, half alcohol. :winkwink:

I am so convinced she is coming. Really tired all day, and bbs still big, usually af here by now, but she is prob waiting til just b4 bedtime so I am all excited and then bam she will come.:growlmad:

Hey Leilani, glad you sound ok, its such a pain isn't it! Are you a teacher then? Me too, I teach special needs, what do you teach? 

Good luck Hope, if just one of us gets a bfp this month, it would make me happy even if af had got me! :happydance:Sam, maybe its your month! 

Wierd dreams continue, very vivid! 

Here is to at least one girl on here having a bfp this month, or more than one! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Beanhopes

Hi ladies

I'm not symptom spotting this month at all. Mainly because for the first time ever I've not had any!

Saying that today I've had a little bit of discomfort in my lower abdomen and my bbs are tender today. 

AF will arrive without a doubt in the next few days. I would be the most surprised person in surprised land on surprised event of the year if she didn't!

Big hugs and :dust: to you all
xx


----------



## mazcal

Sam, I really hope she doesn't turn up for you! :kiss:

She is cutting it fine with me, still no show, but it will only make it worse when she comes. :growlmad:

Maybe that you have no symptoms is a good thing, but its best to try and not think about it, although that is virtually impossible!!!:dohh:

If she isn't here by tomorrow morning I may test, I'm almost afraid to though. 

Have a good day tomorrow everyone! :hugs:

Loads of :dust:


----------



## mazcal

Even though I am knackered, I am awake with insomnia. :wacko:

I have just taken a test because I am fed up of wondering. It is completely negative. Hmmmm, better wait and see if AF finally shows then. Prob will tomorrow. Wasted another test. :dohh:

:growlmad::nope:


----------



## lola13

Hoping she doesn't show for you guys. It is brutal waiting for her to show. I don't bother testing anymore...too many disappointing BFN's.

I'm gearing up for another ovulation sexathon. Anyone else worn out by this cycle? BDing just isn't what it used to be. Too much pressure!


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - well I'm all stocked up and ready to go this cycle! Got my Soy (will take 150 mg this month), EPO (will double the dose, as I really haven't noticed ever having much EWCM), Folic Acid, Multi-vits (ladies ones without Vit A) and some Strepsils Chesty Cough medicine - I'm going all out to have EWCM this month. Also stocked up on Maca for my bloke, and he's going to get some Menevit (men's fertility multi-vit, it's a bit expensive, but comes highly recommended, and I was checking the ingredients off against DH's normal multi-vit, and he'd need to double his dose + get some other bits, so doesn't work out any more expensive - why do sperms take soooo long to mature - typical bloke!!).

I never got my chocolate, as the shop was closed :(

I teach high school students, and I'm also the logistics manager, which means I do all the timetabling/rooming/exam organisation/every other job nobody else wants to do, so am always really busy a the start of the year - and glad we've now run through an entire week without any major hiccups!

I've still got the witch busy down here, so don't expect her any time soon Maria or Sam.

What are you BD strategies this cycle Hope4 and Lola?

Lou Lou and Tracey - what are you girls up to?


----------



## Beanhopes

mazcal said:


> Even though I am knackered, I am awake with insomnia. :wacko:
> 
> I have just taken a test because I am fed up of wondering. It is completely negative. Hmmmm, better wait and see if AF finally shows then. Prob will tomorrow. Wasted another test. :dohh:
> 
> :growlmad::nope:

Oh no Maria. You are not out though until AF shows up. Maybe it's too early for a BFP??

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Morning or Evening Leilani!

I had the strangest dreams last night. They involved lots of weird rooms with gardens, animals, a chinese woman licking small rabbits clean, I was in a beauty pagent and a nude bikini! (Nightmare!) Make absolutely no sense whatsoever, the girls at work now think I am completely bonkers. :haha:

CD26 for me today and nothing from the :witch: this morning. Last night when I went to bed I'd already visited the bathroom and then as I climbed into bed I felt a "flow" so went running back to the bathroom. It was just lots of CM.

If there is no sign of the wicked one I will do a test on Sunday morning. So scared to test though as I too can't stand the sight of :bfn:. I've never had a :bfp: and don't know what I would do if I ever got one. :shrug: There would probably be news reports of people hearing screams of excitement! 

:dust: xx


----------



## barbarap

Hello everyone,
Someone mentioned this thread in the TTC section, I had never seen it!!
I'm 39 and will start trying this month. I got married, gosh! 8 years ago and I never wanted kids and neither did my husband.
But this summer something changed, I cannot explain what, talked to a friend of mine (38) who got pregnant very easily and I thought 'maybe it's not too late for me', and now I can't even understand why I never wanted kids in the past, very strange...
My husband was shocked and very surprised to hear I wanted a baby, it's been a few months of fighting and talking about it and what can I tell you.. he's finally given in and we'll start trying at the end of Feb, when we'll be going away on holiday.
We've both been taking Pregnacare conception for 3 months, I've been taking Primrose Oil for years since it totally helps with my period headaches, so I'll keep on taking them only that now up to ovulation. I've started going to Yoga and also doing Fertility Yoga poses at home and I'm thinking of going to Reflexology once a week. Do I sound obsessed or what..!!
We've both taken Fertility tests that are used by the NHS and got positive results.
Will let you know how it goes...
B.


----------



## mazcal

Hey thanks Sam still no show. I keep thinking of my friend who had two negatives, and then two weeks after missed period had positive and it was twins. Maybe too early, but maybe after the pill I am not going to have a solid 28 day cycle? Hope she stays away from you this week! I am the same, can't imagine seeing a positive!:wacko:
I have the same symptoms as you, been running to loo feeling like its started and cm? Also bbs are giving me jip, my OH is not allowed near them at the mo! :blush:

Hi Barbarap, welcome! Its funny how once you allow yourself to want a baby at our age (me 37) suddenly you just can't wait for it to happen!:hugs:

Here is some more :dust:as you can never have enough!


----------



## mazcal

Sam, you having wierd dreams there! xxx


----------



## Lisa1

yeah I am home from Munchen!!! OH picked me up from the airport and am relaxing was a hectic time running away.

I missed O this month to being away although with my PM I am hpking the spermies held on tight at least if I do get preggers it will be a girl:)

Trying to catch up with the thread and was hoping someone would have a :bfp: surprise so whos next for testing?


----------



## Beanhopes

Hey Lisa

So good to have you back. Hope you didn't get too stressed being away. :wacko:

I think Maria is due to test again as she has had a no-show from the :witch:. 

The wicked :witch: is busy with Leilani - boo hiss. Leilani is armed and dangerous this month with all maner of lotions and potions ready to get that eggy.

I will be testing on Sunday if she doesn't visit me :shrug:

Big hugs and welcome home. xx


----------



## Beanhopes

mazcal said:


> Hey thanks Sam still no show. I keep thinking of my friend who had two negatives, and then two weeks after missed period had positive and it was twins. Maybe too early, but maybe after the pill I am not going to have a solid 28 day cycle? Hope she stays away from you this week! I am the same, can't imagine seeing a positive!:wacko:
> I have the same symptoms as you, been running to loo feeling like its started and cm? Also bbs are giving me jip, my OH is not allowed near them at the mo! :blush:
> 
> Hi Barbarap, welcome! Its funny how once you allow yourself to want a baby at our age (me 37) suddenly you just can't wait for it to happen!:hugs:
> 
> Here is some more :dust:as you can never have enough!

Woohoo. I like the sound of your friend's results. Come on we need a :baby: or 10. xx


----------



## mazcal

Hi Lisa welcome back! You are on the 2ww now then. 

Sam is waiting for her af to not show and so am I. I only had one cycle after coming off the pill, af came 29th day, so if I base cycle on one month, technically one day late, with neg test last night. Maybe my periods are returning to the random 28 to 35 day cycle they were b4 pill, but I was sure I ovulated 2 weeks ago? Its making us all a bit crazy this business! :wacko:

I am not gonna test til at least sunday now.:winkwink:

Leilani, about to start having fun soon, with all your potions. I am in awe of anyone who teaches high school, it would be my idea of hell!

Lisa, who knows, it could be you this month!:happydance:

Hope Ella is doing ok.

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Hey Lisa
> 
> So good to have you back. Hope you didn't get too stressed being away. :wacko:
> 
> I think Maria is due to test again as she has had a no-show from the :witch:.
> 
> The wicked :witch: is busy with Leilani - boo hiss. Leilani is armed and dangerous this month with all maner of lotions and potions ready to get that eggy.
> 
> I will be testing on Sunday if she doesn't visit me :shrug:
> 
> Big hugs and welcome home. xx

It was a hectic five days am glad to be home and yes I hadn't even thought I am in the 2ww looking for a miracle this month lol.

come on girls start the :bfp: rolling. Has anyone heard from ella? hope she is ok


----------



## Beanhopes

I've not heard from Ella but I've been thinking about her lots. I thought I might private message her but didn't want to get on her nerves. I think she'll come back when/if she's ready. I just wish I could make her feel better. She made me realise I wasn't alone in the over 35's before this thread started and I miss her. 

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

barbarap said:


> Hello everyone,
> Someone mentioned this thread in the TTC section, I had never seen it!!
> I'm 39 and will start trying this month. I got married, gosh! 8 years ago and I never wanted kids and neither did my husband.
> But this summer something changed, I cannot explain what, talked to a friend of mine (38) who got pregnant very easily and I thought 'maybe it's not too late for me', and now I can't even understand why I never wanted kids in the past, very strange...
> My husband was shocked and very surprised to hear I wanted a baby, it's been a few months of fighting and talking about it and what can I tell you.. he's finally given in and we'll start trying at the end of Feb, when we'll be going away on holiday.
> We've both been taking Pregnacare conception for 3 months, I've been taking Primrose Oil for years since it totally helps with my period headaches, so I'll keep on taking them only that now up to ovulation. I've started going to Yoga and also doing Fertility Yoga poses at home and I'm thinking of going to Reflexology once a week. Do I sound obsessed or what..!!
> We've both taken Fertility tests that are used by the NHS and got positive results.
> Will let you know how it goes...
> B.

Welcome Barbara :flower:

I know exactly what you mean about not even wanting a baby. With my ex husband I never wanted children, probably because he didn't but I started to think I couldn't imagine my life without them. I wanted the option. Now I'm with Mr Confident it'll happen without any issues and 7 cycles later not even a hint of a baby. I'm 38 in April and my DH is 35, I'll be visiting the docs this month when AF arrives. Last month I was 26days and I'm that today but no show from the evil :witch:. 

I have also been taking a really high dose of EPO for as long as I can remember. I suddenly stopped taking it as I was scared of MC and my hormonal headaches have returned! Oh well I am still taking it up to OV. 

I hope your stay in ttc is short and filled with lots of support and friendship. 

Sam x


----------



## Lisa1

barbarap said:


> Hello everyone,
> Someone mentioned this thread in the TTC section, I had never seen it!!
> I'm 39 and will start trying this month. I got married, gosh! 8 years ago and I never wanted kids and neither did my husband.
> But this summer something changed, I cannot explain what, talked to a friend of mine (38) who got pregnant very easily and I thought 'maybe it's not too late for me', and now I can't even understand why I never wanted kids in the past, very strange...
> My husband was shocked and very surprised to hear I wanted a baby, it's been a few months of fighting and talking about it and what can I tell you.. he's finally given in and we'll start trying at the end of Feb, when we'll be going away on holiday.
> We've both been taking Pregnacare conception for 3 months, I've been taking Primrose Oil for years since it totally helps with my period headaches, so I'll keep on taking them only that now up to ovulation. I've started going to Yoga and also doing Fertility Yoga poses at home and I'm thinking of going to Reflexology once a week. Do I sound obsessed or what..!!
> We've both taken Fertility tests that are used by the NHS and got positive results.
> Will let you know how it goes...
> B.

Welcome huni x

hope your stay here is short, your not obsessed just like the rest of us driven in life and TTC. It can make us a little bonkers thou lol

A holiday sounds wonderful to start your journey, I hope you bring something nice back:baby:


----------



## Lisa1

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8503726.stm

Barbarap you posted this thread and I thought it was very interesting indeed, especially about multpil births.

Maybe you have already added this to here so if you have I apologise, just thought all the girls would like to read it.


----------



## mazcal

Sam, I so hope you don't get :witch:this week, or for a very long time. 

I miss Ella too, it doesn't seem fair that she can try for so long and then finally get a bfp and then this happens.....not fair! :growlmad:

I am also with Mr Confident who doesn't see even the point of talking about it, until it happens. If it was happening in his body he would want to talk about it!!! :growlmad: He keeps telling me 'chill out it will happen', ok this is only my second cycle but I'm not flippin 25 anymore! :nope:

Still no :witch:I hate this! :shrug:

Barbarap sounds like you are well prepared for ttc! And it may happen on a hol as you will be more relaxed! 

I don't know if I should start taking epo or agnus again if and when af shows, maybe its better to go as nature intended? :shrug:

Sam, thinking about you getting a bfp is taking my mind of my ongoing wierdness post pill, cool that she aint there yet! :thumbup:

We'll see.....:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mazcal

Lisa1 said:


> https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8503726.stm
> 
> Barbarap you posted this thread and I thought it was very interesting indeed, especially about multpil births.
> 
> Maybe you have already added this to here so if you have I apologise, just thought all the girls would like to read it.

Wow, that is very interesting! It is really nice to read something like this for a change instead of the usual rubbish.
Interesting article on there about proper elderly mothers, one was 70. I personally would not have the energy!!!


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies. Welcome barbara :flower:

Me and my hubby never wanted children either until January 08 when we saw the scan picture of my brother and sister in laws little one. We both suddenly wanted to start a family. We never said anything until we were driving home afterwards and both came out and said it at the same time! Awwww.

Anyway we have been trying since Feb 08 with a couple of hic-ups along the way but I am still feeling positive (most of the time!!). Hope your stay here is short and sweet hon.

Everyone else ok I hope. Good luck for testing girls. 

I am just beginning to get a few ov pains and quite alot of cm (tmi-sorry) so have been giving my fella the eye this evening!!! He's playing on the playstation at the mo but not for long......heh heh heh. 

Love and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## marie73

Hi all - can I join the group? It looks like you're a great support to each other during the whole ttc journey. I'm 36 and my hubby's 35 - we've been married for 3 years this year but together for many more. We've been ttc for 2 cycles but not told anyone. I've got all the comments about what lovely parents we will make but that's been going on for a while now, although I'm probably taking more notice of it at the moment. Good luck to all. I'm probably showing my ineptitude with technology but how do I get a ttc 35 + banner?:flower:


----------



## mazcal

Hi Zero! You are at the fun time of the month then! :winkwink:Hope so much it will happen for you this cycle! :happydance::hugs:You are so cool, and so supportive of everyone else when it must be hard for you, you are amazing! :winkwink:

Hi Marie, welcome! Everyone on here is really so lovely and supportive, its great to be able to talk to girls in the same situation. I am like you, same age, two cycles, waiting for AF to show in second cycle. I can't believe I would be so lucky as to get a bfp second cycle so pretty convinced :witch:will arrive in the next week. 

Have a great Friday girls, half term next week for us teachers hurray! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## zero7

Hi marie- welcome hon!:flower: Hope you get your BFP really soon. 

I think if you look back a few pages, there is a code to cut and paste into your signature. If you need more info on how to set up the signature - just say hon! 

Yay for half term mazcal! xxxxx


----------



## barbarap

Thanks to everyone for such a warm welcome.
I couldn't get into the site this morning and was already having withdrawal symptoms.
Went to yoga last night and the teacher said my class is being moved to Mondays because there will be a new prenatal yoga class on Thursdays. She said there seem to be lots of pregnant women and they needed one more class.
Maybe there's something in the air down here in Wimbledon..??


----------



## Beanhopes

marie73 said:


> Hi all - can I join the group? It looks like you're a great support to each other during the whole ttc journey. I'm 36 and my hubby's 35 - we've been married for 3 years this year but together for many more. We've been ttc for 2 cycles but not told anyone. I've got all the comments about what lovely parents we will make but that's been going on for a while now, although I'm probably taking more notice of it at the moment. Good luck to all. I'm probably showing my ineptitude with technology but how do I get a ttc 35 + banner?:flower:

Hello Marie
Of course you can join us. :flower:
I hope you won't have to hang around the ttc for too long but we are very happy to keep you company in the meantime. 
The moment you make that decision to try something just switches in the female brain. Well it did with me and I can't really think about much else! 
:dust: to you. 
Sam x


----------



## Beanhopes

CD27 and I have dull cramping and very very sore bbs. 

Leilani I think the :witch: must be almost done with you and then she'll be on her broomstick and on my doorstep within the next few hours. :shrug:

Maria - what's happening with you. No pressure or anything but you are our only immediate hope. 

x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Barbara & Marie :wave: and welcome!

Lisa, so glad you are back! Missed ya! :kiss:

Maria, Sam - what's the scoop? You two are so chilled this month, very impressive, the suspense is killing me lol... what's the next step? Are you still having crazy dreams?

LouLou - Hope you managed to get your fella off his playstation, good luck chasing that eggy this month!

Leilani - Have you started taking all your pills and potions yet?

I miss Ella too, we may have not all found each other if it wasn't for Ella's wonderful thread. Hope you are doing ok Ella :hugs:
 
I just (@11:30am) got a pos on an OPK stick :happydance: so guessing I will O in the next 24-36hrs. I did an OPK last night at about 8pm, it was neg but getting close to being a pos. Not sure when to BD as we were aiming for the every other day Bding this month - any suggestions?? We BD'd last night around midnight but 'lost' :blush: most of the :spermy: We are off to the rugby tomorrow so there will be an early start, not great if a morning BD is in order as I will want to have my legs up in the air for at least 45 mins afterwards! :haha: Sorry if this is all TMI ladies :blush:

Come on girls, really want at least one of us to get our BFP this month (no pressure lol)!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Beanhopes said:


> CD27 and I have dull cramping and very very sore bbs.
> 
> Leilani I think the :witch: must be almost done with you and then she'll be on her broomstick and on my doorstep within the next few hours. :shrug:
> 
> Maria - what's happening with you. No pressure or anything but you are our only immediate hope.
> 
> x

Read this after I posted... Are those the symptoms you usually get when AF is due? AF symptoms are so similar to pg symptoms, hope she doesn't show Sam, keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Oh I really hope she doesn't show up too. 

I've spent all month thinking I don't have a chance as I've had no symptoms at all and then the closer I've got to AF I've started to let myself believe it only takes just once and maybe, just maybe I could be lucky enough. 

I have got AF type cramps though so I know I will be disappointed. I haven't had my usual spotting 7days before AF but I might have solved that this month because I took B Vit complex before oving.

I have been incredibly tired, going to bed early if I haven't dropped off on the sofa :blush: and even though I'm eating regularly I keep getting really hungry and my blood sugar drops to the point where I get shakey. It takes me a while to recover from that even after I've eaten. Could all just be pre-menstrual stuff though. 

I'll keep you all posted on good and bad developments. 

x


----------



## EllaMom2B

I'm writing from the doctor's: I had a last ultrasound before my D&C (blighted ovum). But...

THEY SAW THE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!

121 bpm -- just as it should be!!!!! 

I'm 6+2 weeks pregnant!!!!!

Still bleeding, and this is SO shocking. I literally just finished my ultrasound and am still waiting for the doctor. But I couldn't wait to tell all of you!!!


----------



## mazcal

Beanhopes said:


> CD27 and I have dull cramping and very very sore bbs.
> 
> Leilani I think the :witch: must be almost done with you and then she'll be on her broomstick and on my doorstep within the next few hours. :shrug:
> 
> Maria - what's happening with you. No pressure or anything but you are our only immediate hope.
> 
> x

Hey Sam, you are so sure she is coming. :shrug:But your sympoms are similar to me, maybe she is flying over the sea as we speak heading for us. Or maybe there is something else going on for both of us. :happydance: 

I don't know what is going on, I am a bit scared that my period has gone awol and its not preg, I just stopped working, is that silly?:nope: I am two days late if my cycle was going to be a 28 day one every month, which I can't know until af comes....as only on second cycle.So confusing! :wacko:

If she is coming I just want her to come now, as this is torture!:dohh:

Oh my gosh Ella, just saw your mail. How is that? What happened? Thats fantastic news, so happy for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mazcal

Sam, I had cramping earlier in week, its gone off a bit, but bbs are huge and so sensitive and achy, also have been eating all time for a week, if af doesn't come soon I will be as big as a house!

Ella, how on earth did that happen? Its amazing! I am so happy I am dancing!!! xxxx


----------



## zero7

EllaMom2B said:


> I'm writing from the doctor's: I had a last ultrasound before my D&C (blighted ovum). But...
> 
> THEY SAW THE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 121 bpm -- just as it should be!!!!!
> 
> I'm 6+2 weeks pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Still bleeding, and this is SO shocking. I literally just finished my ultrasound and am still waiting for the doctor. But I couldn't wait to tell all of you!!!

OH MY ACTUAL GOD!!!!

What????? Thats amazing!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hope4BFP

EllaMom2B said:


> I'm writing from the doctor's: I had a last ultrasound before my D&C (blighted ovum). But...
> 
> THEY SAW THE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 121 bpm -- just as it should be!!!!!
> 
> I'm 6+2 weeks pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Still bleeding, and this is SO shocking. I literally just finished my ultrasound and am still waiting for the doctor. But I couldn't wait to tell all of you!!!

OMG!!!!!!! :wohoo: Give us an update soon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Well, my dr. says it's a miracle. Her words!

Basically after the bleeding a week ago, I had a scan that showed an empty sac. So the dr. thought it was a blighted ovum. At 5 weeks and 2 days (what I was then) she should have been able to see the yoke sac. But
there was nothing. 

So I did blood tests, and whereas the hcg level should have doubled, mine rose only 17%. So today was to be a final scan before the D&C. 

I told the scanner it was a blighted ovum, and I'm still bleeding a bit. So she was quiet and kind. But then she slapped my calf to get my attention, turned the screen and said, "There's the heartbeat!"

Everything looks perfect on the scan, and my doctor thinks that a subchorionic hematoma (a bruise or clot in the uterus at implantation) hindered the baby's growth. It's smaller now, so that might have let the baby continue developing normally. 

I won't have another scan until 12 weeks, and probably won't sleep until then (6 weeks away). But for now I'm cautiously hopeful, shocked, amazed, and grateful to the universe as well as to you!

So instead of a D&C today, I have a blurry picture of my healthy 6+2 little loved one. 

Love and thanks to everyone!

-- Ella


----------



## Hope4BFP

EllaMom2B said:


> Well, my dr. says it's a miracle. Her words!
> 
> Basically after the bleeding a week ago, I had a scan that showed an empty sac. So the dr. thought it was a blighted ovum. At 5 weeks and 2 days (what I was then) she should have been able to see the yoke sac. But
> there was nothing.
> 
> So I did blood tests, and whereas the hcg level should have doubled, mine rose only 17%. So today was to be a final scan before the D&C.
> 
> I told the scanner it was a blighted ovum, and I'm still bleeding a bit. So she was quiet and kind. But then she slapped my calf to get my attention, turned the screen and said, "There's the heartbeat!"
> 
> Everything looks perfect on the scan, and my doctor thinks that a subchorionic hematoma (a bruise or clot in the uterus at implantation) hindered the baby's growth. It's smaller now, so that might have let the baby continue developing normally.
> 
> I won't have another scan until 12 weeks, and probably won't sleep until then (6 weeks away). But for now I'm cautiously hopeful, shocked, amazed, and grateful to the universe as well as to you!
> 
> So instead of a D&C today, I have a blurry picture of my healthy 6+2 little loved one.
> 
> Love and thanks to everyone!
> 
> -- Ella


Oh Ella, I have tears in my eyes!! It is the best news I've heard in a long time!!! A miracle, how wonderful!! :wohoo::yipee:
I am so so happy for you! :hug:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hope4BFP said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Well, my dr. says it's a miracle. Her words!
> 
> Basically after the bleeding a week ago, I had a scan that showed an empty sac. So the dr. thought it was a blighted ovum. At 5 weeks and 2 days (what I was then) she should have been able to see the yoke sac. But
> there was nothing.
> 
> So I did blood tests, and whereas the hcg level should have doubled, mine rose only 17%. So today was to be a final scan before the D&C.
> 
> I told the scanner it was a blighted ovum, and I'm still bleeding a bit. So she was quiet and kind. But then she slapped my calf to get my attention, turned the screen and said, "There's the heartbeat!"
> 
> Everything looks perfect on the scan, and my doctor thinks that a subchorionic hematoma (a bruise or clot in the uterus at implantation) hindered the baby's growth. It's smaller now, so that might have let the baby continue developing normally.
> 
> I won't have another scan until 12 weeks, and probably won't sleep until then (6 weeks away). But for now I'm cautiously hopeful, shocked, amazed, and grateful to the universe as well as to you!
> 
> So instead of a D&C today, I have a blurry picture of my healthy 6+2 little loved one.
> 
> Love and thanks to everyone!
> 
> -- Ella
> 
> 
> Oh Ella, I have tears in my eyes!! It is the best news I've heard in a long time!!! A miracle, how wonderful!! :wohoo::yipee:
> I am so so happy for you! :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you so, so, so much! Somehow all of this -- the tears of devastation last week, of joy now -- is so much better with all of you, and I'm so incredibly thankful to have such sympathetic friends! I promise to repay the kindness and give all my love and support to you too!

Go catch that egg, Hope!!!!


----------



## Deb111

EllaMom2B said:


> Well, my dr. says it's a miracle. Her words!
> 
> Basically after the bleeding a week ago, I had a scan that showed an empty sac. So the dr. thought it was a blighted ovum. At 5 weeks and 2 days (what I was then) she should have been able to see the yoke sac. But
> there was nothing.
> 
> So I did blood tests, and whereas the hcg level should have doubled, mine rose only 17%. So today was to be a final scan before the D&C.
> 
> I told the scanner it was a blighted ovum, and I'm still bleeding a bit. So she was quiet and kind. But then she slapped my calf to get my attention, turned the screen and said, "There's the heartbeat!"
> 
> Everything looks perfect on the scan, and my doctor thinks that a subchorionic hematoma (a bruise or clot in the uterus at implantation) hindered the baby's growth. It's smaller now, so that might have let the baby continue developing normally.
> 
> I won't have another scan until 12 weeks, and probably won't sleep until then (6 weeks away). But for now I'm cautiously hopeful, shocked, amazed, and grateful to the universe as well as to you!
> 
> So instead of a D&C today, I have a blurry picture of my healthy 6+2 little loved one.
> 
> Love and thanks to everyone!
> 
> -- Ella

Ella, I'm so thrilled for you! that's such amazing news.
Sending all 3 of you lots of :hugs:
Sounds like your LO is a real fighter! :happydance:
Deb xx


----------



## zero7

:hug::hug::hug: This truely is a little miracle hon :kiss:

Thank goodness you were scanned again! I am very happy for you honey- now go take care of yourself and put your feet up. Bet you cant stop smiling!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## mazcal

What an amazing miracle that is! You must be just jumping about madly! So happy for you! 

:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## EllaMom2B

mazcal said:


> What an amazing miracle that is! You must be just jumping about madly! So happy for you!
> 
> :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

No jumping! Not much of anything for the next 6 weeks... LOL. I'm snuggled in bed with the cat for the day. Instead of recuperating, though, I'm celebrating!

I don't even know what to feel, truth be told. But it's proof: miracles happen. Yours are on their way!

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Well, my dr. says it's a miracle. Her words!
> 
> Basically after the bleeding a week ago, I had a scan that showed an empty sac. So the dr. thought it was a blighted ovum. At 5 weeks and 2 days (what I was then) she should have been able to see the yoke sac. But
> there was nothing.
> 
> So I did blood tests, and whereas the hcg level should have doubled, mine rose only 17%. So today was to be a final scan before the D&C.
> 
> I told the scanner it was a blighted ovum, and I'm still bleeding a bit. So she was quiet and kind. But then she slapped my calf to get my attention, turned the screen and said, "There's the heartbeat!"
> 
> Everything looks perfect on the scan, and my doctor thinks that a subchorionic hematoma (a bruise or clot in the uterus at implantation) hindered the baby's growth. It's smaller now, so that might have let the baby continue developing normally.
> 
> I won't have another scan until 12 weeks, and probably won't sleep until then (6 weeks away). But for now I'm cautiously hopeful, shocked, amazed, and grateful to the universe as well as to you!
> 
> So instead of a D&C today, I have a blurry picture of my healthy 6+2 little loved one.
> 
> Love and thanks to everyone!
> 
> -- Ella

OMG Ella :happydance:

That is the best news ever:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am speechless and so happy for you, I have just cried my eyes out for you hun just a I did last weekend but this time for JOY!!!!

Go to bed immediately and do not get outta bed till the lo arrives, I mean it misses put your feet up.

I am on jumping all over your :cloud9: and I love it!!! Best news ever:thumbup::thumbup: PMA girlies dreams and miracles do come true:kiss:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Well, my dr. says it's a miracle. Her words!
> 
> Basically after the bleeding a week ago, I had a scan that showed an empty sac. So the dr. thought it was a blighted ovum. At 5 weeks and 2 days (what I was then) she should have been able to see the yoke sac. But
> there was nothing.
> 
> So I did blood tests, and whereas the hcg level should have doubled, mine rose only 17%. So today was to be a final scan before the D&C.
> 
> I told the scanner it was a blighted ovum, and I'm still bleeding a bit. So she was quiet and kind. But then she slapped my calf to get my attention, turned the screen and said, "There's the heartbeat!"
> 
> Everything looks perfect on the scan, and my doctor thinks that a subchorionic hematoma (a bruise or clot in the uterus at implantation) hindered the baby's growth. It's smaller now, so that might have let the baby continue developing normally.
> 
> I won't have another scan until 12 weeks, and probably won't sleep until then (6 weeks away). But for now I'm cautiously hopeful, shocked, amazed, and grateful to the universe as well as to you!
> 
> So instead of a D&C today, I have a blurry picture of my healthy 6+2 little loved one.
> 
> Love and thanks to everyone!
> 
> -- Ella
> 
> OMG Ella :happydance:
> 
> That is the best news ever:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am speechless and so happy for you, I have just cried my eyes out for you hun just a I did last weekend but this time for JOY!!!!
> 
> Go to bed immediately and do not get outta bed till the lo arrives, I mean it misses put your feet up.
> 
> I am on jumping all over your :cloud9: and I love it!!! Best news ever:thumbup::thumbup: PMA girlies dreams and miracles do come true:kiss:Click to expand...

You are always welcome to hop on my :cloud9:!!! Always room!! :kiss:

I'm so grateful for your tears... grateful to have such amazing friends to share everything with! Thank you so so so much! It is absolutely the best news ever. I'm still totally in shock. But one thing is absolutely, totally, completely for certain: MIRACLES COME TRUE. I mean, when a doctor herself cries and hugs you and says, it's a miracle, well, proof positive. I have no doubt that your own miracles are on their way... very soon!

How lucky is this thread?!

:dust:

P.S. Welcome Marie and Barbara, and sorry for hijaking the thread... I'm just so amazing and shocked and needed to tell my girls about it all!


----------



## Beanhopes

OMG!! Ella I'm in floods of tears here and so so happy for you. That is just simply the best news ever. :hugs:

You are destined to be a mummy and you deserve to have a peaceful, happy and healthy 9 months. 

I'm seriously all snotty now and I don't know if it's my hormones or the glass of champagne I've just poured myself (any excuse!) but I can't stop crying. Please know they are tears of joy. 

God bless our prayers were answered. 

xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

I want to shout it from the roof tops so you can hear me in NEW YORK. 

Ella is having a baby!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> I want to shout it from the roof tops so you can hear me in NEW YORK.
> 
> Ella is having a baby!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

THANK YOU!!!! SO MUCH!!! You're the best, truly.

I burst into tears when the ultrasound technician told me, and the doctor herself was speechless. Ever since I've just been in total, complete shock. Now I'm waiting for my OH to get home. Of course I told him right away (over the phone). He's just as stunned. Whatever these 9 mos. brings, I'll handle it -- with your help! -- and won't complain one bit, so long as my healthy little princess is in my arms come October.

Prayers work, there is no doubt about it, and of course you are all in mine, always. We'll be sending each other scan pics and baby pics and explaining to our little ones that mommy's very best friends may be "virtual," but are still very very real.

:hugs:

-- Ella

PS By the way, you are drop-dead GORGEOUS! I love your new pic!


----------



## Lisa1

yeah we are all back and raring to go:wink: so who is next for testing? Beanhopes your ticker says day 1, did the :witch: arrive yet?

I only got to bd cd12 and prob O'd on cd14 maybe even cd15 eek hoping it's the miracle thread! Ella gave me my PMA back in abundance so this month it's gonna happen I know it didn't even think about getting preggers cause I was going away.

OH is gaging on his zinc vits it's hilarious but he takes them anyhow! I was supposed to get my bloods done on Monday but bloody forgot to ring for an appointment. Aww well I don't need it as I am probably preggers anyhow:kiss:

OK so we have one preggers must be someone else this month:happydance:


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> I want to shout it from the roof tops so you can hear me in NEW YORK.
> 
> Ella is having a baby!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> THANK YOU!!!! SO MUCH!!! You're the best, truly.
> 
> I burst into tears when the ultrasound technician told me, and the doctor herself was speechless. Ever since I've just been in total, complete shock. Now I'm waiting for my OH to get home. Of course I told him right away (over the phone). He's just as stunned. Whatever these 9 mos. brings, I'll handle it -- with your help! -- and won't complain one bit, so long as my healthy little princess is in my arms come October.
> 
> Prayers work, there is no doubt about it, and of course you are all in mine, always. We'll be sending each other scan pics and baby pics and explaining to our little ones that mommy's very best friends may be "virtual," but are still very very real.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> -- Ella
> 
> PS By the way, you are drop-dead GORGEOUS! I love your new pic!Click to expand...

Absobloominlootly Ella :hugs: 

I'm here for as long as it takes and beyond.

Thanks by the way, amazing what the happiest day of my life so far and black and white photography will do for a girl. xx


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Hi all - can I join the group? It looks like you're a great support to each other during the whole ttc journey. I'm 36 and my hubby's 35 - we've been married for 3 years this year but together for many more. We've been ttc for 2 cycles but not told anyone. I've got all the comments about what lovely parents we will make but that's been going on for a while now, although I'm probably taking more notice of it at the moment. Good luck to all. I'm probably showing my ineptitude with technology but how do I get a ttc 35 + banner?:flower:

Welcome huni

I am also 36 been trying for 7 months now but PMA every month it's my turn and if not then I am a month closer:thumbup:

Ella started this thread and we love her and her little miracle bean, the girls are lovely here huni and you will be right at home:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> I want to shout it from the roof tops so you can hear me in NEW YORK.
> 
> Ella is having a baby!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> THANK YOU!!!! SO MUCH!!! You're the best, truly.
> 
> I burst into tears when the ultrasound technician told me, and the doctor herself was speechless. Ever since I've just been in total, complete shock. Now I'm waiting for my OH to get home. Of course I told him right away (over the phone). He's just as stunned. Whatever these 9 mos. brings, I'll handle it -- with your help! -- and won't complain one bit, so long as my healthy little princess is in my arms come October.
> 
> Prayers work, there is no doubt about it, and of course you are all in mine, always. We'll be sending each other scan pics and baby pics and explaining to our little ones that mommy's very best friends may be "virtual," but are still very very real.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> -- Ella
> 
> PS By the way, you are drop-dead GORGEOUS! I love your new pic!Click to expand...
> 
> Absobloominlootly Ella :hugs:
> 
> I'm here for as long as it takes and beyond.
> 
> Thanks by the way, amazing what the happiest day of my life so far and black and white photography will do for a girl. xxClick to expand...

Your pic is gorgeous huni! It could be in a magazine:flower:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> yeah we are all back and raring to go:wink: so who is next for testing? Beanhopes your ticker says day 1, did the :witch: arrive yet?
> 
> I only got to bd cd12 and prob O'd on cd14 maybe even cd15 eek hoping it's the miracle thread! Ella gave me my PMA back in abundance so this month it's gonna happen I know it didn't even think about getting preggers cause I was going away.
> 
> OH is gaging on his zinc vits it's hilarious but he takes them anyhow! I was supposed to get my bloods done on Monday but bloody forgot to ring for an appointment. Aww well I don't need it as I am probably preggers anyhow:kiss:
> 
> OK so we have one preggers must be someone else this month:happydance:

Hey Lisa

I'm buzzing on the back of Ella's news!! I didn't believe I'd have this level of happiness for someone I've never met but I guess I love you ladies already. :hugs:

My ticker is timed for a 26day cycle as that is what I was last month but I'm at the end of my cd27 today and still no :witch:. If I don't see her I will test on Sunday and I'm now allowing myself to get a little bit excited. 

Just told my DH and he is in shock as I've been so quiet this month as I've not even had a twinge or sore boob to mention. We are both so excited just in case the fact that I was ill in Dubai, relaxing and thinking I was out of it made all the difference. 

I just want to be bump buddies with some of you soon.

Big hugs 

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa 

I love your PMA you are simply brilliant. Make sure your OH swallows down those Zinc tabs then his little swimmers will be like superheros. :haha:

I hope this is your month too. 
xx


----------



## Lisa1

Ella how is my little godbean doing? you better be in bed misses!!!! I mean it feet up and get that OH of yours to do all the housework, cooking and shopping!

If he starts to grumble at all tell him that godbean has a stack of virtual bean Aunts that are only to willing to give him a cuff round the ear lol He is currently incharge of looking after the TTC#[email protected]+ founder and the miracle princess!!!


----------



## marie73

Aah thanks all for the kind words of welcome! What amazing news for Ella - must feel like a miracle. Congratulations and make sure you look after yourself. Well I'm day 35 of my recent change to 35 day cycles. Woke this morning with a migraine type headache - sure sign that af round the corner! Not surprised really - kind of knew it hadn't happened this month. Trying not to stress too much about it all - already suffering with eczema so don't want to get too stressed. Not easy when I've got a couple of friends who get pregnant on demand! Hubby good but doesn't want to talk about babies all the time! Happy weekend wishes to all!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Ella how is my little godbean doing? you better be in bed misses!!!! I mean it feet up and get that OH of yours to do all the housework, cooking and shopping!
> 
> If he starts to grumble at all tell him that godbean has a stack of virtual bean Aunts that are only to willing to give him a cuff round the ear lol He is currently incharge of looking after the TTC#[email protected]+ founder and the miracle princess!!!

Love it!! I like being a virtual bean auntie. xx


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> yeah we are all back and raring to go:wink: so who is next for testing? Beanhopes your ticker says day 1, did the :witch: arrive yet?
> 
> I only got to bd cd12 and prob O'd on cd14 maybe even cd15 eek hoping it's the miracle thread! Ella gave me my PMA back in abundance so this month it's gonna happen I know it didn't even think about getting preggers cause I was going away.
> 
> OH is gaging on his zinc vits it's hilarious but he takes them anyhow! I was supposed to get my bloods done on Monday but bloody forgot to ring for an appointment. Aww well I don't need it as I am probably preggers anyhow:kiss:
> 
> OK so we have one preggers must be someone else this month:happydance:
> 
> Hey Lisa
> 
> I'm buzzing on the back of Ella's news!! I didn't believe I'd have this level of happiness for someone I've never met but I guess I love you ladies already. :hugs:
> 
> My ticker is timed for a 26day cycle as that is what I was last month but I'm at the end of my cd27 today and still no :witch:. If I don't see her I will test on Sunday and I'm now allowing myself to get a little bit excited.
> 
> Just told my DH and he is in shock as I've been so quiet this month as I've not even had a twinge or sore boob to mention. We are both so excited just in case the fact that I was ill in Dubai, relaxing and thinking I was out of it made all the difference.
> 
> I just want to be bump buddies with some of you soon.
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Come on beanhopes PMA make me another bean Aunty!! I am buzzing with Ellas news it's so funny but I love all you girls like sisters and want to see all of you get the :bfp:

Ellas news lets us all know it can happen! and I will pray for you tonight just like we all prayed for Ella last week.

FX huni:kiss:


----------



## Beanhopes

marie73 said:


> Aah thanks all for the kind words of welcome! What amazing news for Ella - must feel like a miracle. Congratulations and make sure you look after yourself. Well I'm day 35 of my recent change to 35 day cycles. Woke this morning with a migraine type headache - sure sign that af round the corner! Not surprised really - kind of knew it hadn't happened this month. Trying not to stress too much about it all - already suffering with eczema so don't want to get too stressed. Not easy when I've got a couple of friends who get pregnant on demand! Hubby good but doesn't want to talk about babies all the time! Happy weekend wishes to all!:happydance::winkwink:

Hey Marie

Stress is off the menu for you! 

PMA all the way on this thread just ask Lisa, she's the PMA Princess and we are all in awe of her. 

Hope your migrane gets better and that AF stays away. 

:dust:


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Aah thanks all for the kind words of welcome! What amazing news for Ella - must feel like a miracle. Congratulations and make sure you look after yourself. Well I'm day 35 of my recent change to 35 day cycles. Woke this morning with a migraine type headache - sure sign that af round the corner! Not surprised really - kind of knew it hadn't happened this month. Trying not to stress too much about it all - already suffering with eczema so don't want to get too stressed. Not easy when I've got a couple of friends who get pregnant on demand! Hubby good but doesn't want to talk about babies all the time! Happy weekend wishes to all!:happydance::winkwink:

Aww huni:hugs:

Thats why you now have us:thumbup: how have your cycles been huni? Sorry I read you had been trying for 2 years, what are you taking, tried etc?

Do you use OPK'S presseed etc? sorry if thats to personal or maybe you have posted but I was away with work this week so just trying to catch up xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Ella how is my little godbean doing? you better be in bed misses!!!! I mean it feet up and get that OH of yours to do all the housework, cooking and shopping!
> 
> If he starts to grumble at all tell him that godbean has a stack of virtual bean Aunts that are only to willing to give him a cuff round the ear lol He is currently incharge of looking after the TTC#[email protected]+ founder and the miracle princess!!!
> 
> Love it!! I like being a virtual bean auntie. xxClick to expand...

You are all bean auntie! I love you all too... it really is amazing going through this with everyone, and I just feel so incredibly lucky. Thank you, really, for being so wonderful!

Sam, remember I had no, NONE, not a single one, no symptoms at all with my BFP. Not even a twinge. So you're not out until the :witch: flies in! And while I've been lazing about in bed all day, I've been casting spells against her coming! So there! Aunties like you all, yes! AF, no!

I would have been the last person in whole world ever to believe in PMA (am quite the cynic by nature, and pretty grumpy most of the time) but this whole miracle thing has definitely changed my mind. Someone is due for a Valentine's Day miracle of her own! And the flood of :BFP:s will follow!

Trying to find some hope when I thought all was lost, my very best (not virtual) friend recommended "Taking Charge of Your Fertility Naturally." Seems like a lot of stuff we already know, but her sister fell pg right away using it. The only other thing my dr. recommended when TTC was fish oil/flaxseed oil -- double the doses -- because it increases blood flow in the tiny vessels, e.g. those that supply your ovaries and uterus. Grapefruit juice worked for me to increase EWCM from one day to a couple.

But I think it's all meant to be when it's meant to be, and I know it will happen for us all! I really do know that... It's okay to be impatient, goodness knows, but that's just because something really wonderful is coming soon!

Love to all,
Ella


----------



## EllaMom2B

Oh and Lisa, those bunnies really are quite rude!!!! :haha:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Oh and Lisa, those bunnies really are quite rude!!!! :haha:

Lol it's my PMA bunnies they just keep going lol:haha:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Ella how is my little godbean doing? you better be in bed misses!!!! I mean it feet up and get that OH of yours to do all the housework, cooking and shopping!
> 
> If he starts to grumble at all tell him that godbean has a stack of virtual bean Aunts that are only to willing to give him a cuff round the ear lol He is currently incharge of looking after the TTC#[email protected]+ founder and the miracle princess!!!
> 
> Love it!! I like being a virtual bean auntie. xxClick to expand...
> 
> You are all bean auntie! I love you all too... it really is amazing going through this with everyone, and I just feel so incredibly lucky. Thank you, really, for being so wonderful!
> 
> Sam, remember I had no, NONE, not a single one, no symptoms at all with my BFP. Not even a twinge. So you're not out until the :witch: flies in! And while I've been lazing about in bed all day, I've been casting spells against her coming! So there! Aunties like you all, yes! AF, no!
> 
> I would have been the last person in whole world ever to believe in PMA (am quite the cynic by nature, and pretty grumpy most of the time) but this whole miracle thing has definitely changed my mind. Someone is due for a Valentine's Day miracle of her own! And the flood of :BFP:s will follow!
> 
> Trying to find some hope when I thought all was lost, my very best (not virtual) friend recommended "Taking Charge of Your Fertility Naturally." Seems like a lot of stuff we already know, but her sister fell pg right away using it. The only other thing my dr. recommended when TTC was fish oil/flaxseed oil -- double the doses -- because it increases blood flow in the tiny vessels, e.g. those that supply your ovaries and uterus. Grapefruit juice worked for me to increase EWCM from one day to a couple.
> 
> But I think it's all meant to be when it's meant to be, and I know it will happen for us all! I really do know that... It's okay to be impatient, goodness knows, but that's just because something really wonderful is coming soon!
> 
> Love to all,
> EllaClick to expand...

What is taking care of your fertility naturally? is it a book? ok gonna google it now plus also shopping tomorrow for the other stuff lol


----------



## marie73

Trying to keep calm and not thinking about it all too much! Try to be a glass half full kind of girl most of the time. Just to clarify Lisa - this is our 2nd or 3rd cycle of properly ttc, so still early days but you always hope it will happen straight away. Did try some OPKs but soon got fed up - think they were cheap ones. Also using pre-seed. Felt I ov'd about day 14 or 15 with lots of ewcm and some ov pain, but don't think it's my month. Just had glass of wine but purely for medicinal reasons of course! :flower:


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Trying to keep calm and not thinking about it all too much! Try to be a glass half full kind of girl most of the time. Just to clarify Lisa - this is our 2nd or 3rd cycle of properly ttc, so still early days but you always hope it will happen straight away. Did try some OPKs but soon got fed up - think they were cheap ones. Also using pre-seed. Felt I ov'd about day 14 or 15 with lots of ewcm and some ov pain, but don't think it's my month. Just had glass of wine but purely for medicinal reasons of course! :flower:

Wine sounds good:)

Of course I thought bingo bango first month and that would be me up the duff lol but seems to be taking a little longer:growlmad:

Although I try not to stress and just let it happen every time the :witch: arrives I HATE HER:nope:

It's amazing how we sympton spot and some get no symptons and others loads so I have learnt not to sympton spot cause I think I am preggers every month lol


----------



## Leilani

OMG - I go to bed, then have to get up early to go sailing (which has been postponed for a few hours due to waaaay to much wind), come home and log on here to see such great news.

Ella - I'm totally stoked for you (and have shed a few joyous tears too), that's fantastical!! What a shocker and terrible week you must have had, and just as you're coming to terms with it all, this happens - truely amazing. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## marie73

Lisa1 said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> Trying to keep calm and not thinking about it all too much! Try to be a glass half full kind of girl most of the time. Just to clarify Lisa - this is our 2nd or 3rd cycle of properly ttc, so still early days but you always hope it will happen straight away. Did try some OPKs but soon got fed up - think they were cheap ones. Also using pre-seed. Felt I ov'd about day 14 or 15 with lots of ewcm and some ov pain, but don't think it's my month. Just had glass of wine but purely for medicinal reasons of course! :flower:
> 
> Wine sounds good:)
> 
> Of course I thought bingo bango first month and that would be me up the duff lol but seems to be taking a little longer:growlmad:
> 
> Although I try not to stress and just let it happen every time the :witch: arrives I HATE HER:nope:
> 
> It's amazing how we sympton spot and some get no symptons and others loads so I have learnt not to sympton spot cause I think I am preggers every month lolClick to expand...

Lisa - I've missed your entries about how long you've been ttc? What's the general consensus on what if anything is helpful for conceiving as people have graduated from here?


----------



## Leilani

marie73 said:


> Lisa - I've missed your entries about how long you've been ttc? What's the general consensus on what if anything is helpful for conceiving as people have graduated from here?

Hi Marie - Ella is our only graduate so far - and she is our miracle girl! Her advice might be, go to your doc and get stocked up on drugs you don't really want to take, and hey presto your bpody behaves itself. I'm hoping for this option, or similar. My GP has written us a referral to the fertility clinic, so am hoping for the BFP before we get an appointment!

The general consensus is, have a lot of sex around OV time - though that doesn't seem to be working for us - perhaps we're all missing something!!!


----------



## marie73

Hi Leilani thanks for that advice. Taking pregnacare conception, using preseed and trying plenty of bd around ov. Just thinking it's a matter of time. How's New Zealand? Where do you live? We were there 3 years ago on honeymoon and loved it! :flower:


----------



## Leilani

marie73 said:


> Hi Leilani thanks for that advice. Taking pregnacare conception, using preseed and trying plenty of bd around ov. Just thinking it's a matter of time. How's New Zealand? Where do you live? We were there 3 years ago on honeymoon and loved it! :flower:

I think it really is a bit of a numbers game - especially when we are all pretty much doing the right thing, and are getting "in-tune" with our bodies!

We're in Wellington, which is great (even though I've wasted 6 1/2 hours today waiting to hear that the rest of our regatta has been postponed until tomorrow, as it's stupidly windy today). We both love the South Island, and would happily live there, if we didn't have to work for a living!!


----------



## mazcal

Wow, its been busy here last night. I was :sleep:

Sam, excited for you, but don't test too early! I was googling stuff yesterday and it said most tests on the market won't pick up anything until a week after a missed af. Day of af too soon, first response claims to work before period due, but I didn't use that! :wacko: Its a heck of alot of waiting for us girls! :wacko:

Still no af but I am waiting for wednesday to test when it will be a week. Got unbelievably emotional last night, angry at nothing and tearful at nothing. Hate hormones! Can't even go for a run cos bbs won't let me :growlmad:

Ella, I am so excited to be a bean aunt! Can't wait til loads more girls get a bfp! :happydance:
Hope everyone is ok and has a great weekend! Its so great to be able to come on here and read what everyone is going through, and how positive everyone is, I feel much better after I read all the action from last night! :hugs:

Leilani I am jealous you live in NZ, it always looks so beautiful! 

Maria xxx

:dust:


----------



## mazcal

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Reproductive/dp/0091887585

Lisa, this is the book I think. I read it when I came off pill as I didn't know what was going on, now I do. Its what we all should have been told when we started out periods!


----------



## Beanhopes

So we know I've been having the most vivid of dreams lately. Last nights dream was just amazing because in the dream I was pregnant. I had my :bfp:. It felt so real that I almost woke up my DH and asked him if I did a test before I went to bed! 

So I got up this morning and POAS or 4!! They are all positive and I am in absolute shock. :cloud9: I can't explain how amazing it feels and I think this thread must be very lucky indeed. I'm just hoping that this little one sticks around for 9months. I thought getting pregnant was hard enough but keeping hold of it is a completely different ball game. 

Thank you so much for all your PMA and I'm sticking around with you if you'll have me in the hope that the baby vibes will rub off on all you wonderful ladies. 

Big hugs and lots and lots of lucky :dust: xx

p.s. I'll post test pics in the gallery.


----------



## barbarap

wow, it is awesome that you dreamt it. congratulations!
please don't just move away to the 1st Trimester forum, keep us posted on your pregnancy!


----------



## Beanhopes

barbarap said:


> wow, it is awesome that you dreamt it. congratulations!
> please don't just move away to the 1st Trimester forum, keep us posted on your pregnancy!

Thank you so much and don't worry I'm not going anywhere. I wouldn't leave my friends. 
xx


----------



## mazcal

Beanhopes said:


> So we know I've been having the most vivid of dreams lately. Last nights dream was just amazing because in the dream I was pregnant. I had my :bfp:. It felt so real that I almost woke up my DH and asked him if I did a test before I went to bed!
> 
> So I got up this morning and POAS or 4!! They are all positive and I am in absolute shock. :cloud9: I can't explain how amazing it feels and I think this thread must be very lucky indeed. I'm just hoping that this little one sticks around for 9months. I thought getting pregnant was hard enough but keeping hold of it is a completely different ball game.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your PMA and I'm sticking around with you if you'll have me in the hope that the baby vibes will rub off on all you wonderful ladies.
> 
> Big hugs and lots and lots of lucky :dust: x
> 
> p.s. I'll post test pics in the gallery.

Thats amazing, congratulations! Which test did you use?

:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Thank you so much. :hugs:

I used Sainsbury's own brand first as it is sensitive for 4 days before AF is due. Then I had the little dip test ones that came free with my BBT Thermometer and then I got, the mother of all tests, Clearblue Digital so I could see it in writing. 

All of these tests have been in my wardrobe since I started ttc. 

xx


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG Ella that's amazing news, absolutely brilliant. I replied to a few of your posts in the miscarriage forum and I'm so made up for you that things have turned around. I'd push them for another scan before the 12 weeks if you can or consider a private one. My EPU was really good with scans after my MMC and I had 3 or 4 in total.

Hi all BTW, I've been lurking for a while. I turned 40 in Dec, had MMC in Nov with #1 and hopefully back to normal now. Deliberating over whether to TTC now or wait until end of March when I get full maternity pay (around 6k difference!!). Currently on CD10 after last cycle seemed to be around 16 days. :wave:


----------



## Beanhopes

truly_blessed said:


> OMG Ella that's amazing news, absolutely brilliant. I replied to a few of your posts in the miscarriage forum and I'm so made up for you that things have turned around. I'd push them for another scan before the 12 weeks if you can or consider a private one. My EPU was really good with scans after my MMC and I had 3 or 4 in total.
> 
> Hi all BTW, I've been lurking for a while. I turned 40 in Dec, had MMC in Nov with #1 and hopefully back to normal now. Deliberating over whether to TTC now or wait until end of March when I get full maternity pay (around 6k difference!!). Currently on CD10 after last cycle seemed to be around 16 days. :wave:

Hello :flower:

We are all completely over the moon about Ella's news. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and I having just got my first ever :bfp: i'm very very nervous that everything will be ok. 

You are in good company on this thread I don't know what I'd do without this group of lovely ladies. 

x


----------



## mazcal

I am so over the moon for you Sam its the bestest news! Lets hope a few more girls fall this month! :happydance:

Let us know how things go, what to expect when we finally do! :hugs:

Take care! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone else!:hugs:


----------



## mazcal

My pic is me when I was 3! I put it up because I was wondering if I had kids what they might look like....silly aren't I?


----------



## mazcal

I posted something that vanished, wierd.... I have changed my pic to me when I was 3-4 yrs old. Its not my child....just wanted to explain. Oh my previous post suddenly appeared, something wierd is going on!

Does anyone wonder if they have a child, what he/she will look like, what their personality will be like?

Does anyone know how you start a thread on here, I can't see any way to do it?


----------



## spacegirl

Gosh lots has happened since I first joined this group!!!

Ella I'm so happy for you it really is a miracle I felt so sad when I heard your initial news I hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy!! :yipee:

I haven't posted for a while but have been lurking a bit :shy:

Beanhopes, Congratulations!!! I've been reading your posts alot you seem like a really nice person and I was so pleased and happy for you when I read abt your news!!!! How exciting!!! I hope everything works out and that you can share your tips with the rest of us!!! :happydance:

We haven't been trying properly for long really. Started measuring BBT which has been all over place due to illness and a hangover (after tia maria of all things! never again!). But I'm hoping I can figure out when I ov. I get a pain on one side on CD10 of 25 cycle so I'm hoping it's then. Can't seem to notice any EWCM but I was pleased to read from another poster that sometimes you have to go right up in there and find it...I think i'll pass and assume it's there!!!

Might start using pre-seed as sometimes I seem a bit dry Keep seeing posts about softcups too but not so keen on that idea (yet!).

:dust: to the rest of us!

cxx


----------



## Beanhopes

mazcal said:


> I posted something that vanished, wierd.... I have changed my pic to me when I was 3-4 yrs old. Its not my child....just wanted to explain. Oh my previous post suddenly appeared, something wierd is going on!
> 
> Does anyone wonder if they have a child, what he/she will look like, what their personality will be like?
> 
> Does anyone know how you start a thread on here, I can't see any way to do it?

Cute picture!! 
I have no idea, probably a real mash-up of us both. Just hope his has all it's fingers and toes and it's healthy. 
S xx


----------



## truly_blessed

Beanhopes said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> We are all completely over the moon about Ella's news.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss and I having just got my first ever :bfp: i'm very very nervous that everything will be ok.
> 
> You are in good company on this thread I don't know what I'd do without this group of lovely ladies.
> 
> x

Congratulations to you too :hugs: you'll be fine honestly. As much as you see bad things happening on here there are so many more that end up with healthy babies at the end of it. Enjoy it.

As bad as it was for me, it wasn't meant to be that time. It was my first BFP and we hadn't been trying other than I'd been off the pill for 15 months, I had no idea about ovulation and temps and CM and all the rest of it. I'm better armed now and I've got my CBFM buddy to help so we'll see what happens and hpe for the best.


----------



## mazcal

spacegirl said:


> Gosh lots has happened since I first joined this group!!!
> 
> Ella I'm so happy for you it really is a miracle I felt so sad when I heard your initial news I hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy!! :yipee:
> 
> I haven't posted for a while but have been lurking a bit :shy:
> 
> Beanhopes, Congratulations!!! I've been reading your posts alot you seem like a really nice person and I was so pleased and happy for you when I read abt your news!!!! How exciting!!! I hope everything works out and that you can share your tips with the rest of us!!! :happydance:
> 
> We haven't been trying properly for long really. Started measuring BBT which has been all over place due to illness and a hangover (after tia maria of all things! never again!). But I'm hoping I can figure out when I ov. I get a pain on one side on CD10 of 25 cycle so I'm hoping it's then. Can't seem to notice any EWCM but I was pleased to read from another poster that sometimes you have to go right up in there and find it...I think i'll pass and assume it's there!!!
> 
> Might start using pre-seed as sometimes I seem a bit dry Keep seeing posts about softcups too but not so keen on that idea (yet!).
> 
> :dust: to the rest of us!
> 
> cxx

Hi spacgirl, I had the same, not alot of visable cm few weeks ago, but loads would appear suddenly at a certain time if you see what I mean :blush: so it was up there hiding I think! Good luck!:hugs:

I have deleted my ticker cos I don't know what the heck is going on now, trying to stop self testing again too soon, waiting for af first a bit longer. Couldn't look at another bfn right now!


----------



## Deb111

OMG ... I back off getting too obsessed with TTC for a few weeks and try not to be too obsessed with these sites, then pop back on yesterday to see Ella's amazing news and now Sam's!!!

Hugs to you Sam :happydance: I am so thrilled for you - take good care of yourself and enjoy every moment!

Ella, hope you are taking good care of yourself (or rather that hubby is!)

Lisa - hope the PMA is still flowing - I know with that much PMA, it wont be long til you're celebrating too!

Hi to all the newbies that I've missed whilst I've been away - you're in the right place for support

Hubby's SA came back today - don't know exact results and wont til our next appt - but letter said 'normal' so that's good :thumbup:

Sorry I've not been around much lately - I do miss all you amazing girls, although maybe if I stay away a bit more lol, I might bring you all some luck - each time I pop back on there's some more good news lately! :baby:

Deb xx:flower:


----------



## zero7

Sam!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Chuffed for you hon. H&H 9 months to you but please hang around.:hugs: The vivid dream thing is nearly always a good sign that you are preggers!!! xxxxxxxxxx



Hi Truely blessed!:flower:

Debs- great news about the SA. :hugs:

Cute picture Maz! 

Hope everyone is having a nice w/end. Me and hubby have just been to Waitrose and bought lots of yummy things to eat tonight and a bottle of wine. The fires already lit so we are cosying up for the rest of the day/eve. 

Love and hugs

Lou Lou xxxxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Phewy!! That was difficult. I just cooked lunch for one of my friends. We had a long standing arrangement to meet up but after this morning's shock I had really wanted to cancel. MY DH said if I can get through this lunch without saying anything I'll get through dealing with everyone else no problem. We don't want to say anything until we've got through at least 12weeks. 

It was lovely to see her and her 16wk old baby girl. Munch munch. 

I still don't believe it! I wonder if this is normal behaviour? I guess once you have a scan it seems more real. 

Thank you so much for all your happy thoughts. x

Zero that sounds like one great romantic evening ahead. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Omg sam huni yeah:hugs: congrats huni what a lovely valentines present!

I am so pleased for you, this thread rocks xxme next mr storky or I'm de-winging you lol


----------



## marie73

Wow that's fantastic news for you Sam! Lots of congratulations and good luck wishes. Gives hope to the rest of us! Well still no sign of af but just don't think I'm pregnant. Have thyroid problems which caused very sporadic periods before diagnosed so think I need to see GP. Anyway had nice day - work tomorrow! On Valentine's day too!:shrug:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Sam!!!!

:wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

You'll be due in Oct w/ me!!!!

I feel like our good news is somehow karmically connected. 

I would jump up and down for you if I could jump!!!!

I cannot even tell you how happy I am for you... Beyond thrilled. (Still doesn't feel real even after a scan, but then again I have no symptoms and certainly don't set a good example! Try to relax, and STAY AWAY from 1st Tri. Too scary! Girls post more when things are worrisome, so you get a distorted picture. Trust me, don't go there. I get freaked out!) 

See? Told you we'd be going through it together! We all will be!!!

Happy Valentine's Day!!! 

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> Trying to keep calm and not thinking about it all too much! Try to be a glass half full kind of girl most of the time. Just to clarify Lisa - this is our 2nd or 3rd cycle of properly ttc, so still early days but you always hope it will happen straight away. Did try some OPKs but soon got fed up - think they were cheap ones. Also using pre-seed. Felt I ov'd about day 14 or 15 with lots of ewcm and some ov pain, but don't think it's my month. Just had glass of wine but purely for medicinal reasons of course! :flower:
> 
> Wine sounds good:)
> 
> Of course I thought bingo bango first month and that would be me up the duff lol but seems to be taking a little longer:growlmad:
> 
> Although I try not to stress and just let it happen every time the :witch: arrives I HATE HER:nope:
> 
> It's amazing how we sympton spot and some get no symptons and others loads so I have learnt not to sympton spot cause I think I am preggers every month lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lisa - I've missed your entries about how long you've been ttc? What's the general consensus on what if anything is helpful for conceiving as people have graduated from here?Click to expand...

I hun i have been trying for 7months now:cry: but the girls will tell you I am the PMA queen and try not to stress.

I just finished my divorce from my ex have a wonderful OH wh I love dearly and we are about to get a nice house in the country, so I am hoping in a few months time when we move in I will be preggers and everything will be perfect:happydance:

I had a faulty fer last month which said I was pregnant:happydance: liar frer:cry: but I knowit was just getting me prepared for dealing with a real :BFP: 

I am supposed to be getting my 21 day bloods done but forgot to book an appointment so might have to wait till next month, although I have settled down to a 28day cycle OPK's show me O'v on cd14 so I think i am ovulating ok. Anyhow thats the frist step anyhow, I take pregnacare tablets still drink wine, coffee etc OH is taking pregnacare for men just started this month.

So hoping for a :baby: or even:baby::baby::baby::)


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Sam!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Chuffed for you hon. H&H 9 months to you but please hang around.:hugs: The vivid dream thing is nearly always a good sign that you are preggers!!! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Truely blessed!:flower:
> 
> Debs- great news about the SA. :hugs:
> 
> Cute picture Maz!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice w/end. Me and hubby have just been to Waitrose and bought lots of yummy things to eat tonight and a bottle of wine. The fires already lit so we are cosying up for the rest of the day/eve.
> 
> Love and hugs
> 
> Lou Lou xxxxx

Lou Lou I just did the same Marks &Spencers do a meal deal for £20 starter, main course, desert and a bottle of cava:)

OH sent me 2 red roses to work yesterday and bought me a cover for my iphone so I am cooking tonight:) well actually turing the oven on M&S did the cooking lol

Have a lovely evening huni xx


----------



## Lisa1

truly_blessed said:


> OMG Ella that's amazing news, absolutely brilliant. I replied to a few of your posts in the miscarriage forum and I'm so made up for you that things have turned around. I'd push them for another scan before the 12 weeks if you can or consider a private one. My EPU was really good with scans after my MMC and I had 3 or 4 in total.
> 
> Hi all BTW, I've been lurking for a while. I turned 40 in Dec, had MMC in Nov with #1 and hopefully back to normal now. Deliberating over whether to TTC now or wait until end of March when I get full maternity pay (around 6k difference!!). Currently on CD10 after last cycle seemed to be around 16 days. :wave:

Welcome huni:flower:

Thats a hard one 6K is a lot, but I moust admit if I could get a :bfp: for 6k I would be rushing to the bank lol.

Sorry for your loss hun that must of been very hard for you:hugs: good luck hun I hope you get your :bfp: and a sticky bean very soon:kiss:


----------



## zero7

Lisa1 said:


> zero7 said:
> 
> 
> Sam!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Chuffed for you hon. H&H 9 months to you but please hang around.:hugs: The vivid dream thing is nearly always a good sign that you are preggers!!! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Truely blessed!:flower:
> 
> Debs- great news about the SA. :hugs:
> 
> Cute picture Maz!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice w/end. Me and hubby have just been to Waitrose and bought lots of yummy things to eat tonight and a bottle of wine. The fires already lit so we are cosying up for the rest of the day/eve.
> 
> Love and hugs
> 
> Lou Lou xxxxx
> 
> Lou Lou I just did the same Marks &Spencers do a meal deal for £20 starter, main course, desert and a bottle of cava:)
> 
> OH sent me 2 red roses to work yesterday and bought me a cover for my iphone so I am cooking tonight:) well actually turing the oven on M&S did the cooking lol
> 
> Have a lovely evening huni xxClick to expand...

You too honey. :hugs:


----------



## marie73

Hi all - have been thinking of buying a Clearblue fertility monitor as my cycles have lengthened. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and what you thought? Mixed reviews on Amazon!:shrug:


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Hi all - have been thinking of buying a Clearblue fertility monitor as my cycles have lengthened. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and what you thought? Mixed reviews on Amazon!:shrug:

I was also thinking about getting one so am intersted in this also:thumbup:


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Sam!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> You'll be due in Oct w/ me!!!!
> 
> I feel like our good news is somehow karmically connected.
> 
> I would jump up and down for you if I could jump!!!!
> 
> I cannot even tell you how happy I am for you... Beyond thrilled. (Still doesn't feel real even after a scan, but then again I have no symptoms and certainly don't set a good example! Try to relax, and STAY AWAY from 1st Tri. Too scary! Girls post more when things are worrisome, so you get a distorted picture. Trust me, don't go there. I get freaked out!)
> 
> See? Told you we'd be going through it together! We all will be!!!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Ella

Oh thank you so much it's crazy hey?? Little Halloween babies. 
I'm not going anywhere near the first trimester, this is home to me and I love the virtual friends I made. :hugs:

I have a tender tummy which feels occasionally crampy and i'm not comfortable with the waist band around my waist, but that's about it. I am having to rest a lot more and I've been for a nap this afternoon :blush:

I'm off out for dinner with my DH I'll have a water to celebrate. xx

Yeah we need more :bfp:'s and then we can be a group of +35 mums-to-be.

Happy Valentines Day too :kiss:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Omg sam huni yeah:hugs: congrats huni what a lovely valentines present!
> 
> I am so pleased for you, this thread rocks xxme next mr storky or I'm de-winging you lol

Thanks Lisa. I wouldn't have believed it was possible without your attitude helping me along the way. 

Mr Stork is getting his friends together and they will be visiting you all very soon. 
xx


----------



## Beanhopes

marie73 said:


> Wow that's fantastic news for you Sam! Lots of congratulations and good luck wishes. Gives hope to the rest of us! Well still no sign of af but just don't think I'm pregnant. Have thyroid problems which caused very sporadic periods before diagnosed so think I need to see GP. Anyway had nice day - work tomorrow! On Valentine's day too!:shrug:

Thank you Marie

Definately PMA is the way to go. I was on my 7th cycle ttc, I'm 37 and DH is 35. I had no idea this would be our month and as I was ill around the fertile week we only actually bd 3 times around the right time. 

You are not out until AF visits you and I really hope she missed her bus! 

xx


----------



## zero7

I've got one. (CBFM). On the plus side, they are really good for giving you confidence that your body is working and showing you that you are about to ovulate - when you get a peak. They are more precise than opk's. They are easy to use but you must test within a certain window/timeframe i.e. if you set it at 9am you must test three hours either side of 9am everyday for as long as it asks you to. (Per cycle)

On the down side, it can cause more anxiety if you dont get the correct sequence - lows, highs, 2 peaks. Sometimes you just get loads of highs and no peak. This happened to me quite a bit even tho I do ovulate. But it makes you feel a bit down. The sticks are pricey at £19.99 for twenty. You need at least ten per cycle. The monitors aren't recommended for long cycles.

If you need anymore info- just ask!! xxx


----------



## Leilani

Wow Sam - Congrats - that is just the best news - and goes to show you don't need to be at it like Lisa's rabbits!! Fantabulous :hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

I don't want to confuse anything but just thought I would let you know that I used a Persona fertility monitor. You can buy it in most Boots stores. I'd had it as I'd used it as a form of conraception. 

It tells you when you have red and green days based on FMU tests using approx 10 test sticks per month. It just helps you get in tune with your body and tells you when you are ovulating. If you spend money on OPK's every month then one cancels out the other. 

I think it is about £49.99 to buy the monitor. I don't have any experience with the Clearblue fertility monitor but anything that causes anxiety, like Zero said, isn't for everyone. 

Sam xx


----------



## Leilani

marie73 said:


> Hi all - have been thinking of buying a Clearblue fertility monitor as my cycles have lengthened. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and what you thought? Mixed reviews on Amazon!:shrug:




Lisa1 said:


> I was also thinking about getting one so am intersted in this also:thumbup:

I've also got one, and love it. But like Lou Lou says, it can bring along a whole new set of TTC stress. As I OV quite early, I only use about 6 sticks per cycle - so I've been getting good mileage out the of 3 boxes I stocked up on initially.

All said and done, it is so easy to use, there is no guesswork with reading the lines - though I am a bit obsessed, and label and keep my sticks, to compare one cycle to the next! I've never used an OPK, but frpom what I've seen on here, they would do my head in! I don't sleep too well, especially when trying to keep the soup in the bowl, so temping just wouldn't work.

I bought mine off a lady on eBay, and got my sticks from an eBay seller too.


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb 

Sorry :blush: in my stunned state yesterday i completely forgot to congratulate you on the fantastic news about your OH SA results. 

:happydance:


----------



## spacegirl

mazcal said:


> spacegirl said:
> 
> 
> Gosh lots has happened since I first joined this group!!!
> 
> Ella I'm so happy for you it really is a miracle I felt so sad when I heard your initial news I hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy!! :yipee:
> 
> I haven't posted for a while but have been lurking a bit :shy:
> 
> Beanhopes, Congratulations!!! I've been reading your posts alot you seem like a really nice person and I was so pleased and happy for you when I read abt your news!!!! How exciting!!! I hope everything works out and that you can share your tips with the rest of us!!! :happydance:
> 
> We haven't been trying properly for long really. Started measuring BBT which has been all over place due to illness and a hangover (after tia maria of all things! never again!). But I'm hoping I can figure out when I ov. I get a pain on one side on CD10 of 25 cycle so I'm hoping it's then. Can't seem to notice any EWCM but I was pleased to read from another poster that sometimes you have to go right up in there and find it...I think i'll pass and assume it's there!!!
> 
> Might start using pre-seed as sometimes I seem a bit dry Keep seeing posts about softcups too but not so keen on that idea (yet!).
> 
> :dust: to the rest of us!
> 
> cxx
> 
> Hi spacgirl, I had the same, not alot of visable cm few weeks ago, but loads would appear suddenly at a certain time if you see what I mean :blush: so it was up there hiding I think! Good luck!:hugs:
> 
> I have deleted my ticker cos I don't know what the heck is going on now, trying to stop self testing again too soon, waiting for af first a bit longer. Couldn't look at another bfn right now!Click to expand...

Hey Mazcal!

I'm quite dry for early part of cycle then at times as you mentioned loads will suddenly appear. My BBT seems to be biphasic 36.3--> 36.5. At first I was worried that wasn't a big enough difference but some sites say a 0.2 C difference is fine. Sometimes I think we all stress so much about having right temps and CM but we are all different. My friend who has 3 kids said to be careful and to not spend too much time thinking about it and just use it as a guide. How long have you been trying? 

We are still at early stages trying to work out my ovulation pattern. I do feel a bit pressured because I have 2 SiLs who I know are trying also and they are younger than me. I know the day will come when they will announce I will be pleased for them but I also know I'll be envious and a little sad...

Anyway, PMA all the way!!! Just waiting for valentines breakfast...:smug:


----------



## mazcal

Hi spacegirl, I have only been trying two cycles since coming off pill, waiting for my 2nd af right now. I didn't start temp charting yet, but might next cycle if I am not preg now. :wacko:

I am confused because I thought I had ov 19 days ago, but got bfn 15dpo. Sometimes people come off pill and have wacky cycles for a bit, so maybe I wasn't ov when I thought. If af doesn't come by wed I will test again, then wait, then test, then go to docs to ask 'where the heck has my period gone!' :shrug:

I am having really crazy not very nice vivid dreams for quite a few days now, I remember everything when I wake up. Supposed to go for valentine's drinks later, maybe I should do a test now to see if I can have a drink later....

Hey stupid question but what is PMA? Have a lovely valentine brekkie, where are you in your cycle? How long have you been trying? In my book it says if your temp is up 18days in a row past ov, you are almost certainly preg! This is why I will def do temp charting next cycle! I think as long as the cm is there when it matters, its ok for it not to be pouring out of you all day long :blush:heehee

Did you mean you have two sibs trying? I felt kind of bad when my sister was preg with her 1st and I had to wait another 3 years to even try! I love my little neice an nephew to bits of course, and its makes it better that I can try now for a bean of my own.

Have a lovely day. We are bean aunties in any case to Ella and Sam's, it gives us all hope that it will happen! :hugs:

The most important thing is to try and chill out, or when you miss your af, and get a bfn, you will be totally :wacko::wacko::wacko:like me!

:dust::dust::dust:

Take care sweetie xxx

Maria xxx


----------



## mazcal

Oh hurray for me! A great big :bfn: and am missing :witch:for
4 days now

At this point I would welcome her arrival, cos at least I would know what the heck is going on?
Has anyone else ever had this? 
:cry::growlmad::dohh::wacko::nope:

I may have ov later than I thought...oh dear...

Hey Lisa, how you getting on? And Hope, Leilani, all the girls?


----------



## marie73

Think this must be a lucky thread. Had a vivid dream last night where I dreamt I had really big boobs! Decided to test this morning as I had been looking at Clearblue fertility monitors on Ebay ending tonight. Guess what ... A bfp! Poor hubby not quite expecting that as he was making my breakfast! Hadn't said I was testing. Bought Clearblue digital just to confirm and there it is in writing 2 - 3 weeks pregnant. Feel slightly dazed and trying to remain calm as it's very early days. Good luck to all - it's obviously on a roll on this thread! :flower:


----------



## mazcal

Its a lucky thread for some. I am very happy for you, but am getting more depressed by the day, so I wish all you girls well, and many more bfp but I am going now.

Good luck


----------



## marie73

Mazcal hope my post didn't seem insensitive. I read that this was your 2nd cycle since stopping pill - I understand that it can take several months for your cycles to return to normal. They're so sensitive - before my thyroid problems were diagnosed I was going 60 plus days without a period so was thinking early menopause etc. Please try not to get disheartened - I'd been feeling like that this month and had tried to relax about it all. Lots of love and luck xx


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Think this must be a lucky thread. Had a vivid dream last night where I dreamt I had really big boobs! Decided to test this morning as I had been looking at Clearblue fertility monitors on Ebay ending tonight. Guess what ... A bfp! Poor hubby not quite expecting that as he was making my breakfast! Hadn't said I was testing. Bought Clearblue digital just to confirm and there it is in writing 2 - 3 weeks pregnant. Feel slightly dazed and trying to remain calm as it's very early days. Good luck to all - it's obviously on a roll on this thread! :flower:

OMG Marie I am so happy for you congrats huni:happydance: you must be on:cloud9: what a valentines pressie:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am about to come round to your house and grab the stork if he is still there and bring him round to mine!!!

Enjoy the best valentines day ever:kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Its a lucky thread for some. I am very happy for you, but am getting more depressed by the day, so I wish all you girls well, and many more bfp but I am going now.
> 
> Good luck

Mazcal huni

Please dont go cause we all need each other, I am 7months trying and gettingno where:cry: but our time will come, I promise:kiss:

I need you here as well to keep me going and share in the :witch: times:growlmad:


----------



## Lisa1

mazcal said:


> Oh hurray for me! A great big :bfn: and am missing :witch:for
> 4 days now
> 
> At this point I would welcome her arrival, cos at least I would know what the heck is going on?
> Has anyone else ever had this?
> :cry::growlmad::dohh::wacko::nope:
> 
> I may have ov later than I thought...oh dear...
> 
> Hey Lisa, how you getting on? And Hope, Leilani, all the girls?

I am on cd20 8 days to go although I was in Munich with work when I O'd but we bd 2 days before 0 so I am hoping that OH spermies have hung around lol

Although I am sure I am out this month but never mind a month off is probably good I think I needed to relax a little. my job is very stressful and by the weekend I am readyto scream!!!! anyway hoping for a miracle:thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

mazcal said:


> Oh hurray for me! A great big :bfn: and am missing :witch:for
> 4 days now
> 
> At this point I would welcome her arrival, cos at least I would know what the heck is going on?
> Has anyone else ever had this?
> :cry::growlmad::dohh::wacko::nope:
> 
> I may have ov later than I thought...oh dear...
> 
> Hey Lisa, how you getting on? And Hope, Leilani, all the girls?

I had this last cycle - :witch: was 3 days late and I was starting to get my hopes up, but she arrived! :gun: I hate it when your body plays mind games!

I hope she stays away for you and that your :bfp: is on its way to you very soon

Deb xx


----------



## Deb111

marie73 said:


> Think this must be a lucky thread. Had a vivid dream last night where I dreamt I had really big boobs! Decided to test this morning as I had been looking at Clearblue fertility monitors on Ebay ending tonight. Guess what ... A bfp! Poor hubby not quite expecting that as he was making my breakfast! Hadn't said I was testing. Bought Clearblue digital just to confirm and there it is in writing 2 - 3 weeks pregnant. Feel slightly dazed and trying to remain calm as it's very early days. Good luck to all - it's obviously on a roll on this thread! :flower:

That's fantastic news hun! :happydance:
H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Deb111

mazcal said:


> Its a lucky thread for some. I am very happy for you, but am getting more depressed by the day, so I wish all you girls well, and many more bfp but I am going now.
> 
> Good luck

I hope you'll be back with us soon hun - We've been trying for over 18 months now (with a couple of short breaks) and I know where you're coming from - I used to get so disheartened seeing all the BFP's and have had to have several breaks from the site, but with this group, where we are all dealing with the same age issue, it helps to keep me positive - IT'S NOT IMPOSSIBLE AFTER 35! :happydance:

Hope to see you back soon hun
Deb xx


----------



## zero7

marie73 said:


> Think this must be a lucky thread. Had a vivid dream last night where I dreamt I had really big boobs! Decided to test this morning as I had been looking at Clearblue fertility monitors on Ebay ending tonight. Guess what ... A bfp! Poor hubby not quite expecting that as he was making my breakfast! Hadn't said I was testing. Bought Clearblue digital just to confirm and there it is in writing 2 - 3 weeks pregnant. Feel slightly dazed and trying to remain calm as it's very early days. Good luck to all - it's obviously on a roll on this thread! :flower:

Congrats Marie! H&H 9 months hon. xxx:happydance:


----------



## zero7

mazcal said:


> Its a lucky thread for some. I am very happy for you, but am getting more depressed by the day, so I wish all you girls well, and many more bfp but I am going now.
> 
> Good luck

Hey Maz, now come on -dont give up hon! Your body is going to need a bit of time to adjust and then you will be fine!!! Please dont go - your support is fab and we need you. :hugs:

Remember, you're not out til she shows. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marie73

Thanks Lisa. Think it's probably psychological but feeling generally tired and a little nauseous today. Not hungry which is not like me! I'm certainly sending the stork your way! Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Hi all - have been thinking of buying a Clearblue fertility monitor as my cycles have lengthened. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and what you thought? Mixed reviews on Amazon!:shrug:

Shit really wished you had ordered it last night, then I couldve gave you a tenner for it:haha:


----------



## Lisa1

marie73 said:


> Thanks Lisa. Think it's probably psychological but feeling generally tired and a little nauseous today. Not hungry which is not like me! I'm certainly sending the stork your way! Wishing you lots of luck xx

Me and the stork are in a legal battle at the minute I am sueing her for being ageist!! So if you girls with your :bfp: could pretend to be 21 when your called to give evidence that would be great:thumbup:

8 days till testing and I swear to God if it's not my turn I am sueing lol:growlmad:


----------



## Lisa1

ok Marie give us the low down lol

when did you :sex: and when did you O please xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

marie73 said:


> Think this must be a lucky thread. Had a vivid dream last night where I dreamt I had really big boobs! Decided to test this morning as I had been looking at Clearblue fertility monitors on Ebay ending tonight. Guess what ... A bfp! Poor hubby not quite expecting that as he was making my breakfast! Hadn't said I was testing. Bought Clearblue digital just to confirm and there it is in writing 2 - 3 weeks pregnant. Feel slightly dazed and trying to remain calm as it's very early days. Good luck to all - it's obviously on a roll on this thread! :flower:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## EllaMom2B

mazcal said:


> Its a lucky thread for some. I am very happy for you, but am getting more depressed by the day, so I wish all you girls well, and many more bfp but I am going now.
> 
> Good luck

Oh sweetie, please don't get depressed... Believe me, I've been there, and I know it sucks totally. You've only been trying for two cycles, right? Took us six, and I think Sam even longer. As soon as you get your BFP (and you will!) the time trying disappears, I swear, and suddenly you'll think how quickly it happened. 

I think it's important to see the happiness of others as a precursor to your own. But I know how hard it is... I think I got most down around the third cycle, once the initial fun of TTC wore off. 

We're here for you if you want us, of course. :hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

The stork has been captured, and is being expressed mailed in a very uncomfortable box to you Lisa. It should arrive within 8 days!!!

You've provided so much support for everyone, now we're going to give all of that love and positive energy and hope and happiness right back!!!

:flower:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> The stork has been captured, and is being expressed mailed in a very uncomfortable box to you Lisa. It should arrive within 8 days!!!
> 
> You've provided so much support for everyone, now we're going to give all of that love and positive energy and hope and happiness right back!!!
> 
> :flower:

Thanks hun:kiss: i know it will be my time soon:thumbup: just been checking out our local maternity hospital and all that it offers lol

I really want a home birth but OH is nearly sick at the thought of it, so I now know they have a home from home birthing suite which sounds awesome:happydance: just need a bean to get me in now:shrug:

Have you thought about birthing plans etc?


----------



## Tigger_lass

OMG

I am sitting here crying my eyes out with joy...huge congratulations to Sam and Marie but i am especially thrilled for you ella. i would love to jump around the living room with joy but i'm afraid i would be violently sick. I am ill at the moment with labyrinthitis (inner ear imbalance) and i constantly feel dizzy-drunk :( I've also not been able to get online as my broadband router died and had to wait for a replacement to be sent.

It's been so annoying not to be able to catch up with you all - i missed you so much lol. Please can i come back???

Txxx


----------



## zero7

Tigger_lass said:


> OMG
> 
> I am sitting here crying my eyes out with joy...huge congratulations to Sam and Marie but i am especially thrilled for you ella. i would love to jump around the living room with joy but i'm afraid i would be violently sick. I am ill at the moment with labyrinthitis (inner ear imbalance) and i constantly feel dizzy-drunk :( I've also not been able to get online as my broadband router died and had to wait for a replacement to be sent.
> 
> It's been so annoying not to be able to catch up with you all - i missed you so much lol. Please can i come back???
> 
> Txxx

:hugs: Get well soon hon. xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> OMG
> 
> I am sitting here crying my eyes out with joy...huge congratulations to Sam and Marie but i am especially thrilled for you ella. i would love to jump around the living room with joy but i'm afraid i would be violently sick. I am ill at the moment with labyrinthitis (inner ear imbalance) and i constantly feel dizzy-drunk :( I've also not been able to get online as my broadband router died and had to wait for a replacement to be sent.
> 
> It's been so annoying not to be able to catch up with you all - i missed you so much lol. Please can i come back???
> 
> Txxx

Ahh there you are!! hope you get better soon hun:hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> The stork has been captured, and is being expressed mailed in a very uncomfortable box to you Lisa. It should arrive within 8 days!!!
> 
> You've provided so much support for everyone, now we're going to give all of that love and positive energy and hope and happiness right back!!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Thanks hun:kiss: i know it will be my time soon:thumbup: just been checking out our local maternity hospital and all that it offers lol
> 
> I really want a home birth but OH is nearly sick at the thought of it, so I now know they have a home from home birthing suite which sounds awesome:happydance: just need a bean to get me in now:shrug:
> 
> Have you thought about birthing plans etc?Click to expand...

That bean is coming! :happydance:

It's the local hospital for me with an epidural... I have back trouble, so can't imagine surviving an all-natural birth. Seems too far away to really think about. I'm just hoping to make it through the next 6 weeks with the little princess safe and snug without driving OH mad because I'm in bed all of the time.


----------



## Beanhopes

marie73 said:


> Think this must be a lucky thread. Had a vivid dream last night where I dreamt I had really big boobs! Decided to test this morning as I had been looking at Clearblue fertility monitors on Ebay ending tonight. Guess what ... A bfp! Poor hubby not quite expecting that as he was making my breakfast! Hadn't said I was testing. Bought Clearblue digital just to confirm and there it is in writing 2 - 3 weeks pregnant. Feel slightly dazed and trying to remain calm as it's very early days. Good luck to all - it's obviously on a roll on this thread! :flower:

:happydance::happydance: OMG congratulations Marie.
That is fantastic news. I wish I could have taken a photograph of my DH's face when I told him he was so shocked but happy too. I woke him up with the news and a cup of tea!

xx


----------



## Leilani

Wow - this thread really is proving to be a lucky place to be. It's also a bit liek a bus-sop - you wait ages for a bus, then 3 come along at once (including the one yo thought had been cancelled!!)

CD6 here, so started the Soy a couple of nights back - and have upped my EPO doseage. Have got some cough medicine, but might hold off on that to see if the EPO helps this time. My DH was a bit worried when he say my Soy tablets, as they are actually menopause pills - bless his cotton socks!


----------



## Beanhopes

Oh Maria I'm sorry you feel so down. I remember thinking it would happen the first month of TTC and when it didn't I couldn't work out what we'd done wrong. Then I went overboard on BBT, Fertility monitor and Ovpks etc and still nothing happened. It does take over and can get you really fed up especially when everyone around you seems to get pregnant easily.

This was our 7th cycle and neither of us imagined it would happen this month of all times as we'd only bd 3 times and only twice did I raise my hips. I have no idea when I ov'd as we were on holiday and I didn't take my thermometer or ovpks. I'd been really poorly too so we pretty much gave up on this month.

I wouldn't have got through to where I am now without these lovely ladies and I hope we can offer you the same support. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Beanhopes said:


> Oh Maria I'm sorry you feel so down. I remember thinking it would happen the first month of TTC and when it didn't I couldn't work out what we'd done wrong. Then I went overboard on BBT, Fertility monitor and Ovpks etc and still nothing happened. It does take over and can get you really fed up especially when everyone around you seems to get pregnant easily.
> 
> This was our 7th cycle and neither of us imagined it would happen this month of all times as we'd only bd 3 times and only twice did I raise my hips. I have no idea when I ov'd as we were on holiday and I didn't take my thermometer or ovpks. I'd been really poorly too so we pretty much gave up on this month.
> 
> I wouldn't have got through to where I am now without these lovely ladies and I hope we can offer you the same support.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Sam, i'm so happy for you and your DH. FX'd for a H&H sticky wee bean.

I think i'm out this month. I've not done any OPK, just been temping and managed to miss 1 or 2 days . Temp has been up and down but no pattern. Also, due to illness we've not been bd'ing very much. The medication i'm on is also a worry - not sure if dangerous when TTC (still had a supply from my last bout of labyrinthitis). I'm a lot better today so hope to be back at work tomorrow.

I'm on CD18 but don't know how long my cycle will be this month. Normally i'm 30-32 days but last month was 37 days. So i will just need to see what happens....:shrug:

Welcome also to the new ladies who've joined :hugs:

Txxx


----------



## barbarap

Sam,
When are you going to book your first doctor's appointment?
B.


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> Oh Maria I'm sorry you feel so down. I remember thinking it would happen the first month of TTC and when it didn't I couldn't work out what we'd done wrong. Then I went overboard on BBT, Fertility monitor and Ovpks etc and still nothing happened. It does take over and can get you really fed up especially when everyone around you seems to get pregnant easily.
> 
> This was our 7th cycle and neither of us imagined it would happen this month of all times as we'd only bd 3 times and only twice did I raise my hips. I have no idea when I ov'd as we were on holiday and I didn't take my thermometer or ovpks. I'd been really poorly too so we pretty much gave up on this month.
> 
> I wouldn't have got through to where I am now without these lovely ladies and I hope we can offer you the same support.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sam, i'm so happy for you and your DH. FX'd for a H&H sticky wee bean.
> 
> I think i'm out this month. I've not done any OPK, just been temping and managed to miss 1 or 2 days . Temp has been up and down but no pattern. Also, due to illness we've not been bd'ing very much. The medication i'm on is also a worry - not sure if dangerous when TTC (still had a supply from my last bout of labyrinthitis). I'm a lot better today so hope to be back at work tomorrow.
> 
> I'm on CD18 but don't know how long my cycle will be this month. Normally i'm 30-32 days but last month was 37 days. So i will just need to see what happens....:shrug:
> 
> Welcome also to the new ladies who've joined :hugs:
> 
> TxxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much T.
I hope you get well soon and that your medication isn't bad for ttc. I was poorly and :sex: and ttc was the last thing on my mind and then look what happened. :shrug:
I have everything cross for you (including my legs :haha:)!!
Big hugs xx


----------



## Beanhopes

barbarap said:


> Sam,
> When are you going to book your first doctor's appointment?
> B.

Hi Barbara
I called the docs this morning to see what I should do. They said just drop in a urine sample and that they will arrange for me to have a mid-wife appointment at 8weeks. 
I felt a little disappointed that they didn't want me in to make a fuss of me. :shrug: I think I'm 4wks, 2 days so it's very early days still. 
I'll drop off a sample in the morning and see what happens. My DH goes away next week for 2 weeks and when he gets home we'll be able to see the midwife and I'm booking in for a private scan.
So tired :sleep:
Sam 
xx


----------



## barbarap

it must be strange to be pregnant and have to sit and wait for a few weeks for the doctor's/midwife appointments to start.
i wonder how long it'll take you to stop thinking of ovulation and ttc. after all these months it must be weird to be able to relax and actually start thinking about the little baby inside of you.


----------



## EllaMom2B

It is weird! Plus my strange experience and continued spotting make this all very nerve-wracking. Whilst ttc all I worried about was getting pregnant... now I worry about STAYING pregnant.

If there's anything to take away from Sam's and my experiences, I guess it's that (for us at least) less was more (we only bd'ed 3x around ov), no symptoms can be a good thing, and it is ABSO-FLIPPIN-LUTELY possible to conceive #1 well after 35! I'll be 38 in May.


----------



## zero7

Hi girlies. Got my results for my day 21 test (from the dr this time and not the receptionist!!) It was 46 so I am very happy with that. 

So my FSH was 5 or 6 (can't remember now -senior moment!!) and progesterone result of 46 - not bad for an old duffer!!! 

Just thought I would share as no-one else would really understand!

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## Deb111

zero7 said:


> Hi girlies. Got my results for my day 21 test (from the dr this time and not the receptionist!!) It was 46 so I am very happy with that.
> 
> So my FSH was 5 or 6 (can't remember now -senior moment!!) and progesterone result of 46 - not bad for an old duffer!!!
> 
> Just thought I would share as no-one else would really understand!
> 
> xx:hugs:xx

That's a great result - mine was 30.7 and I was pleased with that :thumbup:


----------



## EllaMom2B

zero7 said:


> Hi girlies. Got my results for my day 21 test (from the dr this time and not the receptionist!!) It was 46 so I am very happy with that.
> 
> So my FSH was 5 or 6 (can't remember now -senior moment!!) and progesterone result of 46 - not bad for an old duffer!!!
> 
> Just thought I would share as no-one else would really understand!
> 
> xx:hugs:xx

You go girl!!! You have the ovaries of a 20-year old! Great news! And you too Deb! No need to worry if it can happen, it will!

- Ella


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Hi girlies. Got my results for my day 21 test (from the dr this time and not the receptionist!!) It was 46 so I am very happy with that.
> 
> So my FSH was 5 or 6 (can't remember now -senior moment!!) and progesterone result of 46 - not bad for an old duffer!!!
> 
> Just thought I would share as no-one else would really understand!
> 
> xx:hugs:xx

Aww huni thats great news and now hopefully you can relax a little and enjoy ttc:happydance::kiss:


----------



## marie73

Hi all! Hope everyone's happy this evening! Been to see the GP this evening - you're right Sam about no fuss. They didn't do another pregnancy test - I got some printed information and a specimen pot! And a midwife appointment for next Friday - think it's because of my hypothyroidism. Will have consultant shared care. Sending lots of love to all! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

aww I want scan pictures off my bean nieces and newphews!!:( glad you are all well, you better all be looking after yourselves:kiss:

I am 7/8dpo and having cramps near my left ovary feels like O time but I am way past that it has been taking my breathe away all day on and off. Hoping it's my little bean getting stuck in lol

i am wrecked think the travelling might have took more outta me than I thought so it's curl up on the seatee and chill this evening! OMG while I am writing this I just got a wierd shock like sensation across my tummy.

Aww well like the rest of you very little bd this month but good quality bd if you know what I mean(tmi)

AF 1 week away so fx girls


----------



## Lisa1

ok Marie Ella and Sam give us lot the low down! when you O and when you bd etc what you had vits you had been taking etc pleas please xx


----------



## marie73

Hi Lisa well I ovulated around day 14 - obvious with lots of ewcm. And in terms of bd - well not loads so around 3 times alternate days around ovulation. I'm taking Pregnacare Conception and was using Pre-seed. Keep up that positive mental attitude - I was relaxed about the whole situation this month. Convinced that it was not my month but there you go! Lots and lots of luck for that bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

yeah you no me always positive:) Ella nad Sam must have thier feet up or prob zzzZZZZ lol

Take care girlies seak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Good morning!

How's everyone? Lisa, that little bean is snuggling in deep and poking you on your left side! :dust: Quality over quantity :sex: sounds good to me! 

Nothing new from me. I'm back to the dr. a week from today for my first proper OB appointment, but won't have another scan until 12 weeks. Nerve wracking! I still don't have any symptoms at all -- none. (I'm always tired so can't count that.) I know it's crazy, but I wish I had morning sickness!

Even having seen the bean and the heartbeat, I can't help but feel really nervous, especially since my hcg levels weren't doubling at the right rate. I just hope my body and bean have their own schedules, and that everything is going to be okay. Still, it's a really scary time.

:hugs: to all -- Ella


----------



## Beanhopes

Hi Everyone :hugs:

I'm sorry our internet connection has been on and off a bit in the last few days. I'm grabbing an on-bit of time to say hi.

This afternoon is the first time I'm feeling a bit sicky. I've made sure I'm eating little and often to keep any potential sickness at bay. I've also had a bit of an upset tummy for the past two days which I guess is down to hormone levels. I had one tiny amount of spotting on Sunday but that soon disappeared - phewy. 

I dropped my sample off at the docs this am, not before I dipped another 2 tests into it :blush:!! I can call back this afternoon to get confirmation. It is really annoying though because every website you look at they say visit your doctors immediately as it is important to get checked over and start your pregnancy care. :shrug:

I managed to stay up until 10.30pm last night! :haha:

It is so hard as we aren't telling anyone until at least 12 weeks. I think I am 4wks 3days today and I'm already wondering how I'm going to hide docs appointments, scans, frequent trips to the loo and general excitement. It's a nice problem to have though. :cloud9:

Lisa :flower: 
I took EVPO and Vitamin B-Complex up until cd12. I ov'd on approx 13/14th day and we'd only bd on 11th, 14th & 16th. I did have a lot of ewcm with blood streaks (if you remember I was concerned about it!). 
Absolute miracle but I still remember Ella saying to me it only takes the once. 
:hugs:

Sending you all :dust: xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Frustrated!! I phoned the doctors where I was told they send the samples away and I won't get a result until Friday. I said look everyone says the minute you find out you are pregnant go to your doctors. She said I'm sorry you were misinformed and you could have come in to see someone. She then offered me an appointment for 10mins later. I work 30mins away from the docs! 

She said have you tested yourself and I said yes 6 times and she said ok then ring us back on Friday and we can arrange an appointment for you. 

I'm just getting a little anxious because my DH goes away on Tuesday for 2weeks and I am in charge of the office etc so going out for an appointment will be virtually impossible. Oh well I need to keep calm and relax.

Hope you are all ok and sorry I had to let of some steam. 
xx


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Frustrated!! I phoned the doctors where I was told they send the samples away and I won't get a result until Friday. I said look everyone says the minute you find out you are pregnant go to your doctors. She said I'm sorry you were misinformed and you could have come in to see someone. She then offered me an appointment for 10mins later. I work 30mins away from the docs!
> 
> She said have you tested yourself and I said yes 6 times and she said ok then ring us back on Friday and we can arrange an appointment for you.
> 
> I'm just getting a little anxious because my DH goes away on Tuesday for 2weeks and I am in charge of the office etc so going out for an appointment will be virtually impossible. Oh well I need to keep calm and relax.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and sorry I had to let of some steam.
> xx


aww huni:hugs: please try and keep calm I know it must be hard for you especially with DH going away:cry: could they not even try and get you a cancellation?


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Frustrated!! I phoned the doctors where I was told they send the samples away and I won't get a result until Friday. I said look everyone says the minute you find out you are pregnant go to your doctors. She said I'm sorry you were misinformed and you could have come in to see someone. She then offered me an appointment for 10mins later. I work 30mins away from the docs!
> 
> She said have you tested yourself and I said yes 6 times and she said ok then ring us back on Friday and we can arrange an appointment for you.
> 
> I'm just getting a little anxious because my DH goes away on Tuesday for 2weeks and I am in charge of the office etc so going out for an appointment will be virtually impossible. Oh well I need to keep calm and relax.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and sorry I had to let of some steam.
> xx

Deep breaths, Sam.

If you're anything like me, this early stage is very hard and very strange. I thought the instant I got pregnant that all this stuff would start happening... doctors appointments, tests, scans, etc. But in fact, there's very little to do. I had an appointment a week after a positive test, and basically all they did was confirm the pregnancy. Things went off the rails then, as you know, but even now, having had a scan that confirmed a heartbeat at 6+2, there's nothing to do but wait. 

A scan won't show much more than a gestational sac until after 6 weeks, and my doctor didn't even do beta HCG testing until she suspected there was a problem (because of the bleeding and the empty sac at 5+3). I guess the levels can vary so much even in a normal pregnancy. Anyway, it is really unexpected that there's so little doctors do at this early point. Even in the 2nd trimester, I gather appointments are only once a month, and after a scan at 12 weeks there's only one more at 20 weeks.

I find it all unnerving, especially given the problems I've been having (including ZERO symptoms). But we can go through it together, and when Lisa and Deb and Tracey and Zero and Mazcal and Barbara everyone else get their :bfp:s we'll counsel them all through the rough spots and all support each other!

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Good morning!
> 
> How's everyone? Lisa, that little bean is snuggling in deep and poking you on your left side! :dust: Quality over quantity :sex: sounds good to me!
> 
> Nothing new from me. I'm back to the dr. a week from today for my first proper OB appointment, but won't have another scan until 12 weeks. Nerve wracking! I still don't have any symptoms at all -- none. (I'm always tired so can't count that.) I know it's crazy, but I wish I had morning sickness!
> 
> Even having seen the bean and the heartbeat, I can't help but feel really nervous, especially since my hcg levels weren't doubling at the right rate. I just hope my body and bean have their own schedules, and that everything is going to be okay. Still, it's a really scary time.
> 
> :hugs: to all -- Ella

:hugs:huni you will be fine and so will bean Princess x but I know you won't rest easy till the next scan. Easier said than done but you need to relax and look after yourself bean princess is happy where she is and won't be going anywhere for the next 8 months xx


----------



## Beanhopes

I'll hopefully get in to the doctors on Friday and get the confirmation and just have a chat so I know what to expect :wacko:

There is a private clinic very close to where I live and all of my friends have been there for early pregnancy scans. I've been in touch with them and they have said I can go in and see them whenever. I'm going to make an appointment for 12th March when DH is home. Feels like ages away but hopefully the time will go by and this teany tiny one will be still snuggling in at that time.

This is so scary.

You are so right Ella, I'm going to concentrate on the rest of our lovely group and make sure we get more and more :bfp:'s

:dust: and PMA essential 

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> How's everyone? Lisa, that little bean is snuggling in deep and poking you on your left side! :dust: Quality over quantity :sex: sounds good to me!
> 
> Nothing new from me. I'm back to the dr. a week from today for my first proper OB appointment, but won't have another scan until 12 weeks. Nerve wracking! I still don't have any symptoms at all -- none. (I'm always tired so can't count that.) I know it's crazy, but I wish I had morning sickness!
> 
> Even having seen the bean and the heartbeat, I can't help but feel really nervous, especially since my hcg levels weren't doubling at the right rate. I just hope my body and bean have their own schedules, and that everything is going to be okay. Still, it's a really scary time.
> 
> :hugs: to all -- Ella
> 
> :hugs:huni you will be fine and so will bean Princess x but I know you won't rest easy till the next scan. Easier said than done but you need to relax and look after yourself bean princess is happy where she is and won't be going anywhere for the next 8 months xxClick to expand...

Ella you've had all the worries you are going to have now. I know you are going to have a really peaceful healthy pregnancy and I can't wait to hear about how big your bump is getting. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> I'll hopefully get in to the doctors on Friday and get the confirmation and just have a chat so I know what to expect :wacko:
> 
> There is a private clinic very close to where I live and all of my friends have been there for early pregnancy scans. I've been in touch with them and they have said I can go in and see them whenever. I'm going to make an appointment for 12th March when DH is home. Feels like ages away but hopefully the time will go by and this teany tiny one will be still snuggling in at that time.
> 
> This is so scary.
> 
> You are so right Ella, I'm going to concentrate on the rest of our lovely group and make sure we get more and more :bfp:'s
> 
> :dust: and PMA essential
> 
> xx

Yeah me next please:):):):):):) OMG I am soooo bored in the 1ww I HATE IT!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

LOL I become the TTC obsessive lunatic! where is the rest of the girls? I need to sympton spot although apart from some trapped wind which i am PMA into implantation I got nada:cry:


----------



## Leilani

I'm here :wave:

Well it's CD8, so will start the EOD BDing tomorrow - we had a recreational rump last night - well that's what DH thought, it was really an exercise in clearing out the old boys and making way for the new guys!

I'm now in 2 minds about trying this month - as if I get a BFP, I'll miss out on 7 weeks paid holiday, whereas if I get a BFP the following month, the timing will be right for me to take my leave from the beginning of the school year. We're going to go for it, as because the timing is bad, it's bound to happen!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Leilani said:


> I'm here :wave:
> 
> Well it's CD8, so will start the EOD BDing tomorrow - we had a recreational rump last night - well that's what DH thought, it was really an exercise in clearing out the old boys and making way for the new guys!
> 
> I'm now in 2 minds about trying this month - as if I get a BFP, I'll miss out on 7 weeks paid holiday, whereas if I get a BFP the following month, the timing will be right for me to take my leave from the beginning of the school year. We're going to go for it, as because the timing is bad, it's bound to happen!!

It's NEVER a bad time for a :bfp:!!! Go get that egg, Leilani!

:dust:


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> I'm here :wave:
> 
> Well it's CD8, so will start the EOD BDing tomorrow - we had a recreational rump last night - well that's what DH thought, it was really an exercise in clearing out the old boys and making way for the new guys!
> 
> I'm now in 2 minds about trying this month - as if I get a BFP, I'll miss out on 7 weeks paid holiday, whereas if I get a BFP the following month, the timing will be right for me to take my leave from the beginning of the school year. We're going to go for it, as because the timing is bad, it's bound to happen!!

lol your so getting caught this month! Fx huni


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all

I understand your worries Sam. My SIL is now 11-12 weeks and hasnt had her first scan and is unlikely to get it for another 3 weeks. Her midwife is a total nightmare and she is not getting anywhere fast. She needs to have her bloods done, then a scan before she can see a consultant and she has been on the phone to the hospital - they've said it could be 3 weeks before they get to her as they have a backlog! She is looking into a private scan but it's scandalous that she has to.

As for me, i'm keeping up with the BD but no idea if i've O'd or whether i should even be trying this month. I guess it will just be a waiting game until AF shows. I hope the medication for the labyrinthitis isn't bad for TTC - i've googled it and all it states is there is insufficient evidence.

On a lighter note - i ordered my wedding dress last week!!!!!!!!!!!!

Txxx


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:


> I'm just getting a little anxious because my DH goes away on Tuesday for 2weeks and I am in charge of the office etc so going out for an appointment will be virtually impossible. Oh well I need to keep calm and relax.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and sorry I had to let of some steam.
> xx

Hope you don't mind me asking, but what business are you in? The reason I ask is I was just wondering how you manage to find time for each other with running a business?

DH and I both have full time jobs, I do extra tuition 3 afternoons a week when I get home from work and also own 5 properties that we rent out as houseshares room by room (or should I say, I own one of them from before I moved in with dh and he owns 4 which I 'inherited' when we got married :dohh:). They are the bain of my life - there's always something that needs fixing or dealing with! Like last night ... we were supposed to be :sex:ing, but there was a problem with one of the tenants leaving the bath running, causing a leak and blowing all the smoke alarms ... so off he trots to fix it (which I know was important) but I feel 'WE'RE' pretty important too.

So once he gets back, it's late, we haven't eaten and he's tired, so no :sex: for me. I'm fed up of 'us' being bottom of the list and the thing that gets 'left for another day' :nope:

Sorry to moan guys, just needed to vent and wondered how you, or others manage to find time for each other in this hectic world?!


----------



## Deb111

Tigger_lass said:


> On a lighter note - i ordered my wedding dress last week!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Txxx

How exciting! I bet you look fab! :happydance:


----------



## Deb111

Marie, Sam, Ella - hope you are all looking after yourselves and letting your dh's run around after you and spoil you! :coffee: :sleep:

Hope everyone else is doing ok and keeping positive - we're due some more BFP's soon if I'm not mistaken!! - so who's going to be next? :shrug::dance:

Deb xx


----------



## barbarap

Hi there,
I'm never ill so I don't even have a GP. My husband's work private insurance starts covering my pregnancy from May so if I get preggers before that I may go private, pay for the first visit and the rest will be covered under the insurance.
I've never even had a blood test in my life and I'm terrified of needles, usually faint at the thought of blood. I was lying in bed awake last night worrying about tests, what if I have to have an amnio... but now i feel strong and positive.
Does everyone feel you're more worried and all problems are magnified during the night?
Off to Austria on Saturday, have to buy the ovulation test before I go, think I'll ovulate next Thu/Fri.
I told my husband last night that we'll have to do it every other day and he said 'without c**doms I'll be happy to' (sorry to be so specific..), we'll see if he still feels like that after months of trying...!!
B.


----------



## Deb111

So it's taken me 3 weeks to manage to get through to the fertility clinic at the hospital where we're having tests! They just never answer the phone or I'm told the line's busy.

I needed to speak to them because when I went for appt, they tried to do swab for chlamydia, but couldn't (and didn't persevere) as I have awful trouble with smear tests etc, so just told me to get it done by nurse at GP's.

When I went to speak to GP nurse, she said you only need a urine sample for chlamydia test so I thought I ought to clarify with hospital and also see if that's all they were testing for before I got it done.

So I was put though to someone who was new and said she didn't know much and kept having to go and find out the answers to my questions.

Eventually a nurse at the fertility clinic came and and said "right I'm going to wrap this call up - you have to come in for a swab" so I told her about the problems and that I was told I could have it done at GP's. She said I could and left it at that. So I had to ask her to clarify what it was they wanted testing, as I had just been told chlamydia and she said it has to be a high vaginal swab and test for chlamydia, thrush and bacteria!

I know I'm probably just emotional, but her attitude stunk and I feel like I'm only being given half the information! I had to drag that out of her and if I hadn't, I'd have had swabs done and then had to have more to test for the other things she mentioned!

Now I realise I forgot to ask if it has to be done at a certain point during cycle and don't want to phone back and doubt I'd get through to them anyway!

So now I'm going to have to book appt with GP to get something to relax me before I book appt with nurse for swabs :cry::nope:

Why can't I just get pregnant without all this interference?!?!:nope:

Sorry for the rant girls!


----------



## Beanhopes

Deb111 said:


> So it's taken me 3 weeks to manage to get through to the fertility clinic at the hospital where we're having tests! They just never answer the phone or I'm told the line's busy.
> 
> I needed to speak to them because when I went for appt, they tried to do swab for chlamydia, but couldn't (and didn't persevere) as I have awful trouble with smear tests etc, so just told me to get it done by nurse at GP's.
> 
> When I went to speak to GP nurse, she said you only need a urine sample for chlamydia test so I thought I ought to clarify with hospital and also see if that's all they were testing for before I got it done.
> 
> So I was put though to someone who was new and said she didn't know much and kept having to go and find out the answers to my questions.
> 
> Eventually a nurse at the fertility clinic came and and said "right I'm going to wrap this call up - you have to come in for a swab" so I told her about the problems and that I was told I could have it done at GP's. She said I could and left it at that. So I had to ask her to clarify what it was they wanted testing, as I had just been told chlamydia and she said it has to be a high vaginal swab and test for chlamydia, thrush and bacteria!
> 
> I know I'm probably just emotional, but her attitude stunk and I feel like I'm only being given half the information! I had to drag that out of her and if I hadn't, I'd have had swabs done and then had to have more to test for the other things she mentioned!
> 
> Now I realise I forgot to ask if it has to be done at a certain point during cycle and don't want to phone back and doubt I'd get through to them anyway!
> 
> So now I'm going to have to book appt with GP to get something to relax me before I book appt with nurse for swabs :cry::nope:
> 
> Why can't I just get pregnant without all this interference?!?!:nope:
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls!

Oh Deb :hugs:

That is just awful. Why do these people make you feel like you are completely wasting their time! They are there to provide a service and I appreciate that they are over stretched and must get asked a million questions everyday but that is not your fault. 

Make an appointment to see your docs and take it from there. With a bit of luck and all this distraction you'll have a :bfp: anyway so you can ignore the lot of them. xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

barbarap said:


> Hi there,
> I'm never ill so I don't even have a GP. My husband's work private insurance starts covering my pregnancy from May so if I get preggers before that I may go private, pay for the first visit and the rest will be covered under the insurance.
> I've never even had a blood test in my life and I'm terrified of needles, usually faint at the thought of blood. I was lying in bed awake last night worrying about tests, what if I have to have an amnio... but now i feel strong and positive.
> Does everyone feel you're more worried and all problems are magnified during the night?
> Off to Austria on Saturday, have to buy the ovulation test before I go, think I'll ovulate next Thu/Fri.
> I told my husband last night that we'll have to do it every other day and he said 'without c**doms I'll be happy to' (sorry to be so specific..), we'll see if he still feels like that after months of trying...!!
> B.

Hey Honey

I felt really anxious last night I think being at work during the day I don't get time to think about things too much but once I'm home I can't stop.

I even watched a programme that's on in the UK at the moment called "One Born Every Minute". It's live footage from a maternity ward. Why, why did I watch it :dohh: don't think I should watch it again.

I'm so scared and anxious wondering if everything is ok and the days are dragging. I used to think the 2ww was painful but this is so much worse. Oh and I've had a bit of watery pale pink cm again this morning. Nothing much but every little twinge or niggle and I'm in a panic. 

I'm praying everything will be ok and in a October I'll get a chance to panic about the birth!

Have a good trip Austria and get busy making that baby. xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

Sam, of course I know exactly how you feel. I'm 7 weeks today, and have spent that time in a total panic (with a week of despair thrown in). Just try to take deep breaths, and realize there's absolutely nothing you can do. Your body is in charge now, and it will manage. Don't worry one second about super-light pink or brown spotting. Could be implantation, my dr said, or even a partial period. That is, when the baby is so small, it takes up very little room in your uterus, and the other areas might still bleed some. Of course call your dr right away with any concerns, but try not to freak yourself out. Easier said than done, I know! Going to the loo is a terribly frightening experience now! I had a fair bit of cramping during weeks 4 and 5 as well: things are stretching to accomodate your little one. Cramps more severe than AF or cramps plus bleeding warrant a call to your dr. Don't know if you're still hitting the gym hard, but exercise makes me bleed more -- so none for me. I'm actually on "pelvic rest," which also means no sex. If you do indulge, that can cause cramps too. Sorry to go on and on... it's just that I've been freaking out 24/7 and haven't had anyone to talk to about it! (Such anxieties are not productively shared with OH.) One last bit of advice? Don't Google!!!!

Deb, that sucks about the fertility clinic! At least it sounds like you have it sorted our now. And I know exactly what you mean about coming last. We missed 2 months :sex: and the timing was off a couple times because OH was busy or tired or sick. I couldn't count on his being agreeable at the right time, and that made :sex: stressful around OV. I guess you can reassure yourself that it really does only take once!

Barbara, I'm sorry for your anxieties! Finding a dr whom you like might help? At my first OB appointment next Tuesday, they will drawn 9 vials of blood. But the lab tech is so practiced that you don't even feel the needle. And who knows? You might not have amnio -- there are all sorts of other tests now, I think. But you'll see that Sam and I are already stress balls, so again, I sympathize!

Only a little bit of pink yesterday -- no more brown blood or clots (tmi, sorry), so I'm feeling hopeful. OH gave me a hard time about not exercising and looking chunky yesterday. Obviously I want to be a yummy mummy (I'm a US size 4) but the dr just sort of brushed me off when I asked about exercise, like "it's a miracle you're still pregnant, and you want to hit the gym?" So I'm too scared. I might look for a prenatal yoga class... something super mellow. 

Even after having had a totally normal scan last week, the fears don't go away. You just think, well, maybe something happened? Maybe it's all over, and I don't even know it? And since I don't have any symptoms, there's no way to take comfort. 

Thanks for letting me prattle on...

Tracey, we want pictures of the dress!!!!

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## barbarap

Ella - You sound like a total pro! I'm glad you and Sam are ahead in the game and will be able to give advice to us newbies... Have you girls have any cravings yet or any smells you cannot stand?
Deb111 - I personally think that doctors, nurses... every day they encounter people with problems, tests... they become used to it and they forget that for us this is new and our problems are terribly important to us. They should realize the anxiety they can cause us and which could be prevented with a bit of empathy. Don't hold back asking a thousand questions when you're face to face though.


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sam, of course I know exactly how you feel. I'm 7 weeks today, and have spent that time in a total panic (with a week of despair thrown in). Just try to take deep breaths, and realize there's absolutely nothing you can do. Your body is in charge now, and it will manage. Don't worry one second about super-light pink or brown spotting. Could be implantation, my dr said, or even a partial period. That is, when the baby is so small, it takes up very little room in your uterus, and the other areas might still bleed some. Of course call your dr right away with any concerns, but try not to freak yourself out. Easier said than done, I know! Going to the loo is a terribly frightening experience now! I had a fair bit of cramping during weeks 4 and 5 as well: things are stretching to accomodate your little one. Cramps more severe than AF or cramps plus bleeding warrant a call to your dr. Don't know if you're still hitting the gym hard, but exercise makes me bleed more -- so none for me. I'm actually on "pelvic rest," which also means no sex. If you do indulge, that can cause cramps too. Sorry to go on and on... it's just that I've been freaking out 24/7 and haven't had anyone to talk to about it! (Such anxieties are not productively shared with OH.) One last bit of advice? Don't Google!!!!
> 
> Deb, that sucks about the fertility clinic! At least it sounds like you have it sorted our now. And I know exactly what you mean about coming last. We missed 2 months :sex: and the timing was off a couple times because OH was busy or tired or sick. I couldn't count on his being agreeable at the right time, and that made :sex: stressful around OV. I guess you can reassure yourself that it really does only take once!
> 
> Barbara, I'm sorry for your anxieties! Finding a dr whom you like might help? At my first OB appointment next Tuesday, they will drawn 9 vials of blood. But the lab tech is so practiced that you don't even feel the needle. And who knows? You might not have amnio -- there are all sorts of other tests now, I think. But you'll see that Sam and I are already stress balls, so again, I sympathize!
> 
> Only a little bit of pink yesterday -- no more brown blood or clots (tmi, sorry), so I'm feeling hopeful. OH gave me a hard time about not exercising and looking chunky yesterday. Obviously I want to be a yummy mummy (I'm a US size 4) but the dr just sort of brushed me off when I asked about exercise, like "it's a miracle you're still pregnant, and you want to hit the gym?" So I'm too scared. I might look for a prenatal yoga class... something super mellow.
> 
> Even after having had a totally normal scan last week, the fears don't go away. You just think, well, maybe something happened? Maybe it's all over, and I don't even know it? And since I don't have any symptoms, there's no way to take comfort.
> 
> Thanks for letting me prattle on...
> 
> Tracey, we want pictures of the dress!!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Ella

Hi Ella

Thanks for the advice I don't know what I'd do without all of you.
I have to agree with your doctor about the exercise. It really isn't as important as your baby's health right now. If there was a smiley face with a wagging finger I'd be using it! 

You can go for long walks and swimming is supposed to be ok. I've heard that exercise for the first 12wks isn't as important as rest and relaxation. :sleep: That's the rule I'm sticking to. I will start pilates/yoga again after 12wks. 

I think a US size 4 is a UK size 8. I think your OH needs to realise that it's not "chunky" it's pregnant and you are going to need to get a whole lot bigger to make room for his baby.

Sorry if I sound a little bossy :hugs:

Sam xx

Tracey we definately need details of your wedding dress. How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Thanks, Sam! I like bossy...

Part of the anxiety is my own, I suppose. I have a tendency to be heavy, and work hard to be slim (not that a 4/8 is so slim, but slimmer than I used to be). My hard-core pilates class just doesn't seem appropriate at the moment. I think I'll follow your example and look to exercise beginning with the 12th week. Swimming and yoga, I think.

Can you tell I'm obsessing today? On B&B whilst at work? Not good! So I definitely know how freaked out you're feeling... I'm sitting here worrying that I don't have symptoms (though no spotting [yet] today... thank goodness!), wondering if everything's okay, and wishing I could just wake up at 12 weeks tomorrow having had a beautiful perfect scan of a beautiful perfect baby girl!

Are you around Marie?

How's it going, Leilani? Catch that egg!

Have you had enough of the wait, Lisa? When will you test? :dust:

You lot are lovely!

-- Ella


----------



## marie73

Hi all just been reading your posts. I'm feeling OK, I think! Difficult as I'm not sure how I'm supposed to feel! Work been busy and I'm trying not to get stressed. Had some crampy discomfort with my bowels a bit disturbed too (sorry if tmi but I'm a nurse so it's normal to talk bowels!). No bleeding but increased clear discharge which is also tmi but normal apparently! Feel a bit bloated - couldn't fasten my trousers today but only occasional waves of nausea which pass quickly. But biggest change is I'm weeing loads more than normal. Not painful but just noticeable. We're going to cautiously tell my parents this evening simply because they're close and my mom especially will sniff out if something's different! They're being sworn to secrecy. Anyone else told other people than oh? Love and lots of luck to all!


----------



## spacegirl

mazcal said:


> Hi spacegirl, I have only been trying two cycles since coming off pill, waiting for my 2nd af right now. I didn't start temp charting yet, but might next cycle if I am not preg now. :wacko:
> 
> I am confused because I thought I had ov 19 days ago, but got bfn 15dpo. Sometimes people come off pill and have wacky cycles for a bit, so maybe I wasn't ov when I thought. If af doesn't come by wed I will test again, then wait, then test, then go to docs to ask 'where the heck has my period gone!' :shrug:
> 
> I am having really crazy not very nice vivid dreams for quite a few days now, I remember everything when I wake up. Supposed to go for valentine's drinks later, maybe I should do a test now to see if I can have a drink later....
> 
> Hey stupid question but what is PMA? Have a lovely valentine brekkie, where are you in your cycle? How long have you been trying? In my book it says if your temp is up 18days in a row past ov, you are almost certainly preg! This is why I will def do temp charting next cycle! I think as long as the cm is there when it matters, its ok for it not to be pouring out of you all day long :blush:heehee
> 
> Did you mean you have two sibs trying? I felt kind of bad when my sister was preg with her 1st and I had to wait another 3 years to even try! I love my little neice an nephew to bits of course, and its makes it better that I can try now for a bean of my own.
> 
> Have a lovely day. We are bean aunties in any case to Ella and Sam's, it gives us all hope that it will happen! :hugs:
> 
> The most important thing is to try and chill out, or when you miss your af, and get a bfn, you will be totally :wacko::wacko::wacko:like me!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Take care sweetie xxx
> 
> Maria xxx

Hey Mazcal, 

I know you said you might not come back but I really hope you do as people like me need you here!!! We've been trying since Jan but when I say trying it's only been a couple of times a week sometimes at what should be at right time and sometimes not so haven't tried very hard. So this past month have been charting BBT. I have to say that is stressing me out a little because the temps rose to 36.5 for 2 days then went back down for a day then back up for 2 days :headspin: So I don't really know if I have ovulated or not!? I guess it's just a guide and it has gone back up again (trying hard to stay positive!). PMA is positive mental attitude which I'm finding v dificult to maintain!!!

I'm now CD20 or 21 and due on CD25/26/27/28 h aha! already I can feel the symptoms of AF coming so I'm gutted. Even now I'm still thinking but maybe i'm wrong. Not sure I can cope with this for months and years! I think it will drive me nuts. The pain of it all, the dissapointment and then the fear that it will never happen! But I then focus on next month...

I really do hope yo u come back.

Beanhopes, Ella hope it's all going well! Any tips for us??


----------



## Lisa1

hello mummys and TTC'rs how is Leliani, Lou Lou and spacegirl? :witch: due to land here on Monday booo boooo stay away :witch:

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## zero7

Lisa1 said:


> hello mummys and TTC'rs how is Leliani, Lou Lou and spacegirl? :witch: due to land here on Monday booo boooo stay away :witch:
> 
> How is everyone getting on?

I'm ok(ish) thanks Lisa. CD18 for me but as usual around about this time of the month (anywhere between 18 and 21) I get mild cramps and twinges like needle sting. I always try and stay optimistic and tell myself it could be implantation but it never is :nope:. So looks like I'm out again chicks. 

Got an appointment at the end of march with FS so I am going to push for an HSG and hubby has said he would deffo supply a sample of spermies if needed for analysis. 

Hope eveyone else is good. Sorry not got much PMA for me at the mo but sending positive vibes to you girls and keeping my fingers crossed that there are some more BFP's this month.

Lou Lou xxx


----------



## Lisa1

zero7 said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> hello mummys and TTC'rs how is Leliani, Lou Lou and spacegirl? :witch: due to land here on Monday booo boooo stay away :witch:
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> I'm ok(ish) thanks Lisa. CD18 for me but as usual around about this time of the month (anywhere between 18 and 21) I get mild cramps and twinges like needle sting. I always try and stay optimistic and tell myself it could be implantation but it never is :nope:. So looks like I'm out again chicks.
> 
> Got an appointment at the end of march with FS so I am going to push for an HSG and hubby has said he would deffo supply a sample of spermies if needed for analysis.
> 
> Hope eveyone else is good. Sorry not got much PMA for me at the mo but sending positive vibes to you girls and keeping my fingers crossed that there are some more BFP's this month.
> 
> Lou Lou xxxClick to expand...

Aww huni sending you PMA by DHL immediately!! That is exciting about FS in March:thumbup:

Hoping it is implantation Lou Lou:kiss:


----------



## spacegirl

Lisa1 said:


> hello mummys and TTC'rs how is Leliani, Lou Lou and spacegirl? :witch: due to land here on Monday booo boooo stay away :witch:
> 
> How is everyone getting on?

Hey Lisa!

Mine due Sunday/Monday I'm CD21 and I'm getting the feeling :witch: on the way. Feeling crappy, stings and twinges inside and thirst (for some odd reason wk before I get vv thirsty). So peeved that yet again it hasn't happened. 

Onwards and upwards literally ha ha :muaha:

cxxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Morning lovely ladies

How is everyone feeling? 

Lisa I'm loving that PMA. Come on stork deliver some more little ones. We need to have some more :bfp:'s. 

I'm having some bad cramps and still spotting brown watery cm. The spotting seems to be worse first thing in the morning and it doesn't matter how many websites I read that say it's normal and it's down to your uterus stretching etc, it fills me with dread that something is going wrong. I just wish I could relax and forget about it but it's impossible. :wacko:

:dust:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Beanhopes said:


> Morning lovely ladies
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Lisa I'm loving that PMA. Come on stork deliver some more little ones. We need to have some more :bfp:'s.
> 
> I'm having some bad cramps and still spotting brown watery cm. The spotting seems to be worse first thing in the morning and it doesn't matter how many websites I read that say it's normal and it's down to your uterus stretching etc, it fills me with dread that something is going wrong. I just wish I could relax and forget about it but it's impossible. :wacko:
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: Sam, you will drive yourself mad...PMA - your lovely little bean is snuggling in and getting comfy for the next 8 months.

Txxx


----------



## barbarap

Beanhopes said:


> Morning lovely ladies
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Lisa I'm loving that PMA. Come on stork deliver some more little ones. We need to have some more :bfp:'s.
> 
> I'm having some bad cramps and still spotting brown watery cm. The spotting seems to be worse first thing in the morning and it doesn't matter how many websites I read that say it's normal and it's down to your uterus stretching etc, it fills me with dread that something is going wrong. I just wish I could relax and forget about it but it's impossible. :wacko:
> 
> :dust:

Sam,
I'm sure you've read it 100 times by now but just wanted to say that all websites say that unless the blood is brigh red and/or comes out in clots you shouldn't worry.
Still, I understand you worrying about it. Why don't you go for a private scan just to put your mind at rest? are they very expensive?
B


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Morning lovely ladies
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Lisa I'm loving that PMA. Come on stork deliver some more little ones. We need to have some more :bfp:'s.
> 
> I'm having some bad cramps and still spotting brown watery cm. The spotting seems to be worse first thing in the morning and it doesn't matter how many websites I read that say it's normal and it's down to your uterus stretching etc, it fills me with dread that something is going wrong. I just wish I could relax and forget about it but it's impossible. :wacko:
> 
> :dust:

Hi Sam,

It's true: There's absolutely nothing to worry about. Brown watery cm = implantation bleeding. Seriously, think of it as a sign things are going very, very well!!! STOP LOOKING AT WEBSITES!!!

I wouldn't recommend a scan until at least 6+ weeks (unless your dr recommends otherwise, of course) because you'll only see an empty sac. And that will freak you out even more, trust me! At 6+ weeks you can see the yolk sac, fetal pole, and -- ususally -- a heartbeat. Now THAT'S reassuring.

Although, even having seen a heartbeat last week, I'm still freaking out because I don't have any symptoms. None. At. All. So I'm full of fear and dread and anxiety and all that. :wacko: I think the 1st trimester is just like that, and you have to learn to set the worries aside as much as possible. There's nothing to do about any of it, other than take good care of yourself.

We'll get through it!

Hugs,
Ella

One more word of caution, if you do :sex: that too can cause bleeding.


----------



## Beanhopes

Thanks I know I'm being neurotic. I'm also a bit of a control freak so not knowing what is going on is something I'm going to have to adjust to slowly. 

I will get confirmation from the doctors tomorrow about the pregnancy test and I'll be 5wks on Sat. Marie & Ella have you had your HCG levels checked? I think that would put my mind at rest a bit if I just knew that my levels were rising at a good rate.

I am going to have a private scan at 8weeks when my DH gets home from his business trip on 12th March. That is just such a long time away. If I'm still concerned I might go by myself after the 6 week mark as I appreciate the empty sac thing and it must be amazing to see a heartbeat. :baby: £70 for an early pregnancy scan. 

My only real symptom is my bbs. The one in particular is going to have it's own postcode if it keeps growing at the same rate. :haha: They look completely rediculous first thing in the morning and seem to calm down during the daytime. I had implants 2yrs ago so I'm expecting crazy things to happen in the bb department! I'm bloated and my tummy is quite tender if I wear anything around my waist. I also get crazy hungry to the point of my blood sugar dropping and I'm getting shakes if I don't eat regularly.

:sex: is the last thing I want right now. DH is going away so he doesn't have to feel too rejected. :thumbup:

Much love and PMA for ovulation, conception, implantation. xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Thanks I know I'm being neurotic. I'm also a bit of a control freak so not knowing what is going on is something I'm going to have to adjust to slowly.
> 
> I will get confirmation from the doctors tomorrow about the pregnancy test and I'll be 5wks on Sat. Marie & Ella have you had your HCG levels checked? I think that would put my mind at rest a bit if I just knew that my levels were rising at a good rate.
> 
> I am going to have a private scan at 8weeks when my DH gets home from his business trip on 12th March. That is just such a long time away. If I'm still concerned I might go by myself after the 6 week mark as I appreciate the empty sac thing and it must be amazing to see a heartbeat. :baby: £70 for an early pregnancy scan.
> 
> My only real symptom is my bbs. The one in particular is going to have it's own postcode if it keeps growing at the same rate. :haha: They look completely rediculous first thing in the morning and seem to calm down during the daytime. I had implants 2yrs ago so I'm expecting crazy things to happen in the bb department! I'm bloated and my tummy is quite tender if I wear anything around my waist. I also get crazy hungry to the point of my blood sugar dropping and I'm getting shakes if I don't eat regularly.
> 
> :sex: is the last thing I want right now. DH is going away so he doesn't have to feel too rejected. :thumbup:
> 
> Much love and PMA for ovulation, conception, implantation. xx

Still spotting (pink cm) which SUCKS!!!!!!!

And yes, I had my betaHCG checked, and it wasn't rising normally (only 17% instead of 50%). Very bad. That's why the dr. was sure it was a blighted ovum, which then the ultrasound showed it's not. (I've seen the heartbeat.) Still, I'm terrified, totally terrified, and have ignored my own advice and read an article in a medical journal that suggests slow-rising HCG even when a heartbeat appears is "an ominous sign."

I don't think I'd survive losing this baby... Why oh why can't I at least have some symptoms? Or stop spotting? What have I done to deserve this? :cry:

Feeling incredibly anxious and very low :cry: Sorry I'm no help to anyone at the moment.

Wishing better for all of you,

Ella


----------



## Tigger_lass

EllaMom2B said:


> Still spotting (pink cm) which SUCKS!!!!!!!
> 
> And yes, I had my betaHCG checked, and it wasn't rising normally (only 17% instead of 50%). Very bad. That's why the dr. was sure it was a blighted ovum, which then the ultrasound showed it's not. (I've seen the heartbeat.) Still, I'm terrified, totally terrified, and have ignored my own advice and read an article in a medical journal that suggests slow-rising HCG even when a heartbeat appears is "an ominous sign."
> 
> I don't think I'd survive losing this baby... Why oh why can't I at least have some symptoms? Or stop spotting? What have I done to deserve this? :cry:
> 
> Feeling incredibly anxious and very low :cry: Sorry I'm no help to anyone at the moment.
> 
> Wishing better for all of you,
> 
> Ella

Hi Ella - please stop looking on the net!!!!!

For every article you find that says something bad, i will find another that says something good!!! That's the thing about the internet. 

Below is a quote from a website for an IVF company in Chicago - 

"...Some normal pregnancies will have quite low levels of HCG - and deliver perfect babies. Caution must be used in making too much of HCG "numbers". Ultrasound findings after 5-6 weeks of pregnancy are much more predictive of pregnancy outcome than are HCG levels..." :thumbup:

Love and PMA

Txxx


----------



## marie73

Hi all. Ella - so sorry you're feeling like you do. I really think the internet can be dangerous - it's great for this in terms of support but you can read a lot of not very accurate and conflicting information. A lot of medical studies are not particularly robust so you need to take it all with a pinch of salt. I'm a nurse so I do know. Sam - I can sympathise with the constant worrying - I keep checking constantly that I am not bleeding. Plus the weather's awful here and I've skidded and slid for a mammoth 2 hour journey home. That was made worse by me getting panicked about not getting too stressed. Gosh I wonder when you start to relax. I can't even have a glass of wine to chill with! No symptoms today - cramps seem to have lessened, about 1 short-lived wave of nausea but have felt that I'm hungry as in rumbling tum but not really wanting to eat. Sorry for long post - on my mobile. Lots of love and hugs:hugs: to all.


----------



## Beanhopes

Ella I know the bad stuff is easier to believe sometimes. Please think positive and I promise I will too. Repeat after me, I am going to have my baby girl, I am going to have my baby girl. :hugs:

Marie I know all about that journey home as I'm in the West Midlands too!! Blinking snow - I even cried at one point which is pathetic I know. :haha: I parked my car on my drive and went in the house. I was about to have a shower and looked out to see my car had slid off the drive! I ran out in my dressing gown and uggs - I hope the neighbours were all busy having their tea.

We will all be ok and so will all the amazing ladies on this thread. How can ladies this amazing not be mummies. Criminal. 

xxx


----------



## marie73

Sam just hope it's not so bad in the morning. Think we may need to car share for safety in numbers! What's all that with sliding cars - my car slid about a foot towards the house with the handbrake on! Weird! I'm convinced we'll all be mummies come October! Just got to keep up that PMA! Stay safe everyone! Xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - I've been a bit MIA this last week. Last weekend I was in a sailing regatta, and it was postponed on Saturday, which meant 4 races not 2 on Sunday, and it was totally full on - probably more wind than we'd usually sail in, but it was a competition, so we went for it. Anyways to cut a long story short, I pretty much lost the useful use of my right arm this week - I thought it was just a sprain, but it wasn't getting any better. I tried to make an appointment with the physio at my gym, but he never called back. It's been afffecting my sleep, as the fingers keep going numb and the pins and needles wake me up. However, today it feels almost back to normal, but still hurts when holding things at certain angles - and squeezing the toothpaste tube! 

Anyway we'd started our BDathon for the month, even though my monitor still says Low (as last month it went from Low to Peak - no warning), hoping to BD Sat morning and Sun night. Other than that I don't have any plans for the weekend.

I've sent a big parcel of PMA and Babydust Express Delivery to the Northern Hemisphere - so it should arrive on everyones doorsteps tomorrow morning!

Lisa & Spacegirl - are you going to test early, or are you going to wait it out?

Ella, Sam & Marie - hope you all have restfull weekends, and keep away from the internet (except B&B).

Tracey - that is so exciting about your dress - pictures please - and details of your wedding wouldn't go amiss - will there be kilts?

Maria - I hope you are still stopping by - don't be down heartened. It's shitty when the witch shows and when it seems like everyone else is getting their BFPs, but as others have said - you are getting closer to your BFP day!

Deb - have you though about using a property agent? We use one for my property, he charges 9% of the rent - and he's worth his weight in gold - he deals with everything, the only thing I ever do is the gardenning between tennancies and I have a man mow the lawns once a week. I don't think I'd be able to have a rental property without him. Sorry you didn't have a great experience with the nurses at the FS.

Lou Lou - glad you got your appointment - let's hope you don't need it. I'm still waiting for our FS appointment to come through - I might ring my GP next week to see when she actually sent her referral off.

Barbara - have a great trip to Austria - just remember plenty of BDing is in order. Are you going skiing?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.


----------



## Beanhopes

Good morning.
Just stopping by to wish you all a very happy Friday. :hi:
I am just brimming over with positivity today, it's really quite annoying. I don't have cramps and I hardly had any spotting it was more of a sticky cm (sorry tmi!:blush:)
I bought the most beautiful warm croissants from the bakery on the way into the office for all the girls. Yum. :munch:
I hope you are gearing up for your marathon :sex: and PMA all the way please. 
Who is getting a :bfp: next?? 
Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa and Spacegirl are at the end of the month, right? And?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Seriously Tracey... it's all about THE DRESS. We want to see! Please? Or at least a description?:winkwink:


----------



## Beanhopes

:wedding:

Tracey please give us the details. I watched a programme last night "My Big Fat Gyspy Wedding". There were some amazing creations on there and my imagination is running wild! :haha:

S xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Ok I've called the doctors and they've told me that my urine sample was contaminated and they were unable to use it!! Is anything ever easy??

I'm going in at 16.20pm to see my doctor so I'll let you know how I get on. 

So much for positivity I've just been to the loo and there was a spot of bright red blood. :cry: At least I'm getting seen by the docs in a bit. 

Wish me luck :hugs:x


----------



## Beanhopes

Pointless is the only way to describe that appointment. I gave her the date of my LMP and she gave me my due date.
Asked me which hospital I'd like to be under and a choice of 3. How do I know?? 
I told her about the pink cm, spotting and cramping and she just said that my body was going through all kinds of changes and I need to realise that most MC's will happen within the first 12 weeks. 
If the bleeding gets worse my chosen hospital is a self referral so I can go there for early scans and bloods to confirm MC or Pregnancy. If everything goes well I need to call the midwife at 8 weeks to book in for my bloods etc. 
Ok so that's me wishing I could stay in bed for the next 3 weeks. :cry:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Beanhopes said:


> Pointless is the only way to describe that appointment. I gave her the date of my LMP and she gave me my due date.
> Asked me which hospital I'd like to be under and a choice of 3. How do I know??
> I told her about the pink cm, spotting and cramping and she just said that my body was going through all kinds of changes and I need to realise that most MC's will happen within the first 12 weeks.
> If the bleeding gets worse my chosen hospital is a self referral so I can go there for early scans and bloods to confirm MC or Pregnancy. If everything goes well I need to call the midwife at 8 weeks to book in for my bloods etc.
> Ok so that's me wishing I could stay in bed for the next 3 weeks. :cry:

There's no reason to be sad! And no reason to worry! 

It's surprising, but true, that there's really nothing to be done at this early stage. If you can, book a 6+ week early scan to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and heartbeat (HAS to be after 6 weeks). But until then, just eat right, take it easy, and DON'T CHECK YOUR KNICKERS! Bleeding serious enough to mean something is amiss you'd feel immediately. SO NO KNICKER CHECKING and THROW AWAY THE PAPER WITHOUT LOOKING after going to the loo. :flower:

It's going to be fine!

-- Ella


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:


> Pointless is the only way to describe that appointment. I gave her the date of my LMP and she gave me my due date.
> Asked me which hospital I'd like to be under and a choice of 3. How do I know??
> I told her about the pink cm, spotting and cramping and she just said that my body was going through all kinds of changes and I need to realise that most MC's will happen within the first 12 weeks.
> If the bleeding gets worse my chosen hospital is a self referral so I can go there for early scans and bloods to confirm MC or Pregnancy. If everything goes well I need to call the midwife at 8 weeks to book in for my bloods etc.
> Ok so that's me wishing I could stay in bed for the next 3 weeks. :cry:

I can only imagine how frustrating it must be to get a :bfp:, be all excited and to be met with ... nothing ... from your GP. You want to shout it from the rooftops and they act as if it's nothing. I guess they see newly pregnant women every day. Try not to stress about it, stay calm, keep healthy take it easy on yourself :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Ella stay away from google!!! Sam huni :hugs: but you will be fine I promise, go to first tri its so common to spot and have a healthy pregnancy.

I am due the :witch: on Monday so fx for me please xxx Babydust andPMA to my bean Mummys xx


----------



## spacegirl

Leilani said:


> Hi ladies - I've been a bit MIA this last week. Last weekend I was in a sailing regatta, and it was postponed on Saturday, which meant 4 races not 2 on Sunday, and it was totally full on - probably more wind than we'd usually sail in, but it was a competition, so we went for it. Anyways to cut a long story short, I pretty much lost the useful use of my right arm this week - I thought it was just a sprain, but it wasn't getting any better. I tried to make an appointment with the physio at my gym, but he never called back. It's been afffecting my sleep, as the fingers keep going numb and the pins and needles wake me up. However, today it feels almost back to normal, but still hurts when holding things at certain angles - and squeezing the toothpaste tube!
> 
> Anyway we'd started our BDathon for the month, even though my monitor still says Low (as last month it went from Low to Peak - no warning), hoping to BD Sat morning and Sun night. Other than that I don't have any plans for the weekend.
> 
> I've sent a big parcel of PMA and Babydust Express Delivery to the Northern Hemisphere - so it should arrive on everyones doorsteps tomorrow morning!
> 
> Lisa & Spacegirl - are you going to test early, or are you going to wait it out?
> 
> Ella, Sam & Marie - hope you all have restfull weekends, and keep away from the internet (except B&B).
> 
> Tracey - that is so exciting about your dress - pictures please - and details of your wedding wouldn't go amiss - will there be kilts?
> 
> Maria - I hope you are still stopping by - don't be down heartened. It's shitty when the witch shows and when it seems like everyone else is getting their BFPs, but as others have said - you are getting closer to your BFP day!
> 
> Deb - have you though about using a property agent? We use one for my property, he charges 9% of the rent - and he's worth his weight in gold - he deals with everything, the only thing I ever do is the gardenning between tennancies and I have a man mow the lawns once a week. I don't think I'd be able to have a rental property without him. Sorry you didn't have a great experience with the nurses at the FS.
> 
> Lou Lou - glad you got your appointment - let's hope you don't need it. I'm still waiting for our FS appointment to come through - I might ring my GP next week to see when she actually sent her referral off.
> 
> Barbara - have a great trip to Austria - just remember plenty of BDing is in order. Are you going skiing?
> 
> Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Hey Leilani, 

I think I will always wait for a missed AF before I test. I'm getting cramps and all he other signs of AF coming so this cycle is a no-go unfortunately :hissy:

It's amazing how you can convince yourself that you are pregant with the slightest twinge or odd feeling. I wish I could switch off until after AF due!
Have started charting with fertility friend. Chart seems ok but we didn't BD enough around right time so plan to BD a hell of a lot more next month! How are you monitoring ovulation?

:dust:


----------



## Leilani

spacegirl said:


> Hey Leilani,
> 
> I think I will always wait for a missed AF before I test. I'm getting cramps and all he other signs of AF coming so this cycle is a no-go unfortunately :hissy:
> 
> It's amazing how you can convince yourself that you are pregant with the slightest twinge or odd feeling. I wish I could switch off until after AF due!
> Have started charting with fertility friend. Chart seems ok but we didn't BD enough around right time so plan to BD a hell of a lot more next month! How are you monitoring ovulation?
> 
> :dust:

I've got a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - which I thought I loved, but today I'm not feeling it so much. It's supposed to give you Low, High and Peak fertility (with the highs giving you warning to start BDing - the peaks are about the same as a +ve on an OPK). last month I went straight to Peak, and from the looks of the sticks the same thing will happen this month - so despite being low we've started the EOD bding. I've been upping my Soy dose, so don't think my monitor can keep up with me!

I had the twinges and aches and pains, that you're convinced have never been there before, but in all likelyhood they have, we just never gave them a second thought!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Leilani said:


> I've got a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - which I thought I loved, but today I'm not feeling it so much. It's supposed to give you Low, High and Peak fertility (with the highs giving you warning to start BDing - the peaks are about the same as a +ve on an OPK). last month I went straight to Peak, and from the looks of the sticks the same thing will happen this month - so despite being low we've started the EOD bding. I've been upping my Soy dose, so don't think my monitor can keep up with me!
> 
> I had the twinges and aches and pains, that you're convinced have never been there before, but in all likelyhood they have, we just never gave them a second thought!

Hi Leilani,

How's your arm?! Hope that doesn't interfere with the EOD :sex:. I think EOD is a very good plan, btw. Worked for us!

:dust: to everyone!

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## EllaMom2B

spacegirl said:


> I think I will always wait for a missed AF before I test. I'm getting cramps and all he other signs of AF coming so this cycle is a no-go unfortunately :hissy:
> 
> It's amazing how you can convince yourself that you are pregant with the slightest twinge or odd feeling. I wish I could switch off until after AF due!
> Have started charting with fertility friend. Chart seems ok but we didn't BD enough around right time so plan to BD a hell of a lot more next month! How are you monitoring ovulation?
> 
> :dust:

Hiya Spacegirl...

Hope the :witch: flies away! Remember, I had no -- none, not a one -- symptom with my :bfp:. So it seems like there's no way to tell! I have my fingers crossed for you.

I'm impressed that you're charting. Should be VERY informative. I only ever tracked OV by watching CM and basically just guessing that EOD around CD 10-20 would work. Life wasn't ever so cooperative, however, so we never did :sex: nearly that often.

Hang in there! Your :baby: is on his/her way!

:hugs:
Ella


----------



## marie73

Hi ladies. Thank goodness weather better today - worry about what that stress might do to baby. Hubby and I car-shared today for some safety in numbers! Looking forward to a rest this weekend after a 6 day week, especially as I'm not sleeping very well! Leilani - hope your arm improves quickly. Sounds like you've got a busy weekend! Don't think there will be any of that for me for a little while! I'm too scared! Sam - sorry you didn't have a great time at the GP. Spotting and cramps are very normal - it's well documented, but I understand your concern. I'm worrying because I've got no symptoms really except slightly sore boobs and some pulling sensations in my lower abdo. Not really nauseous - don't want to be but think I should! I just think the first 12 weeks are going to be worrying. Did say I wish that I could wake up at about 15 weeks and maybe enjoy it! Think it will be easier when other people know. Ella - like the PMA! Hope you have a relaxing weekend! Put those feet up! Lisa - fingers and toes crossed for Monday! Sending lots of luck and I've directed the stork your way to avoid any more snow! Spacegirl - hoping the cramps are implantation and not af. Sending baby dust your way! :flower::winkwink:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> Ella stay away from google!!! Sam huni :hugs: but you will be fine I promise, go to first tri its so common to spot and have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I am due the :witch: on Monday so fx for me please xxx Babydust andPMA to my bean Mummys xx

EVERYTHING is crossed for you, my lovely Lisa!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

:kiss:
Ella


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> Pointless is the only way to describe that appointment. I gave her the date of my LMP and she gave me my due date.
> Asked me which hospital I'd like to be under and a choice of 3. How do I know??
> I told her about the pink cm, spotting and cramping and she just said that my body was going through all kinds of changes and I need to realise that most MC's will happen within the first 12 weeks.
> If the bleeding gets worse my chosen hospital is a self referral so I can go there for early scans and bloods to confirm MC or Pregnancy. If everything goes well I need to call the midwife at 8 weeks to book in for my bloods etc.
> Ok so that's me wishing I could stay in bed for the next 3 weeks. :cry:
> 
> There's no reason to be sad! And no reason to worry!
> 
> It's surprising, but true, that there's really nothing to be done at this early stage. If you can, book a 6+ week early scan to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and heartbeat (HAS to be after 6 weeks). But until then, just eat right, take it easy, and DON'T CHECK YOUR KNICKERS! Bleeding serious enough to mean something is amiss you'd feel immediately. SO NO KNICKER CHECKING and THROW AWAY THE PAPER WITHOUT LOOKING after going to the loo. :flower:
> 
> It's going to be fine!
> 
> -- EllaClick to expand...

I'm laughing outloud at how well you know me!! 
Hello my name is Samantha and I'm a Knicker Checker! 
There is some very good advice there for all you ladies who are about to get your :bfp:'s 

xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Ella stay away from google!!! Sam huni :hugs: but you will be fine I promise, go to first tri its so common to spot and have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I am due the :witch: on Monday so fx for me please xxx Babydust andPMA to my bean Mummys xx

No :witch: I really hope she stays away from you. Everything crossed honey and sending you lots of :dust:
xx


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks girlies:kiss: 

I THINK THIS THREAD NEEDS A INPUT OF PMA!!!! So Ella I predict a girl Sam your also getting a girl and Marie it's a boy for you xx

OK so only 8ish months to see if I am right lol


----------



## spacegirl

> I've got a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - which I thought I loved, but today I'm not feeling it so much. It's supposed to give you Low, High and Peak fertility (with the highs giving you warning to start BDing - the peaks are about the same as a +ve on an OPK). last month I went straight to Peak, and from the looks of the sticks the same thing will happen this month - so despite being low we've started the EOD bding. I've been upping my Soy dose, so don't think my monitor can keep up with me!
> 
> I had the twinges and aches and pains, that you're convinced have never been there before, but in all likelyhood they have, we just never gave them a second thought!

Hey!

is EOD every other day? According to fertility friend (looking at thousands of charts) you have more chance getting pregnant by doing it everyday throughout fertile window even if there is a drop in sperm concentration in him. I think we'll try it everyday next month. 

What is the soy for?

Cxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## spacegirl

> Hiya Spacegirl...
> 
> Hope the :witch: flies away! Remember, I had no -- none, not a one -- symptom with my :bfp:. So it seems like there's no way to tell! I have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I'm impressed that you're charting. Should be VERY informative. I only ever tracked OV by watching CM and basically just guessing that EOD around CD 10-20 would work. Life wasn't ever so cooperative, however, so we never did :sex: nearly that often.
> 
> Hang in there! Your :baby: is on his/her way!
> 
> :hugs:
> Ella

Hi Ella, 

I don't seem to have much CM which i'm a little worried about. Tend to get alot *after* ovulation. Might need to investigate further and find some...haha ugh! :argh:

Hope evrything is going well with your little miracle :kiss:

Cxxx


----------



## Lisa1

spacegirl said:


> I've got a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - which I thought I loved, but today I'm not feeling it so much. It's supposed to give you Low, High and Peak fertility (with the highs giving you warning to start BDing - the peaks are about the same as a +ve on an OPK). last month I went straight to Peak, and from the looks of the sticks the same thing will happen this month - so despite being low we've started the EOD bding. I've been upping my Soy dose, so don't think my monitor can keep up with me!
> 
> I had the twinges and aches and pains, that you're convinced have never been there before, but in all likelyhood they have, we just never gave them a second thought!
> 
> Hey!
> 
> is EOD every other day? According to fertility friend (looking at thousands of charts) you have more chance getting pregnant by doing it everyday throughout fertile window even if there is a drop in sperm concentration in him. I think we'll try it everyday next month.
> 
> What is the soy for?
> 
> Cxxxxx
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hey hun yeah eod is every other day and Soy is supposed to be like natural clomid i.e. if you have problems ovulating.


----------



## spacegirl

Thanks Lisa! :flower:


----------



## Leilani

What Lisa said.

With the (helpful???) monitor, they suggest EOD during the highs and then both peak days, and one more for luck if possible the day after. My DH certainly couldn't cope with everyday sex - well he could, but he might not finish the job every-time!! I also think he might cave under the pressure! He had an SA done - and his GP said it was ok, but a bit low on volume - but he never gave us any numbers, so we're not sure what we're really working with. If there are any sperm issues BDing EOD is recommended.

The arm is still being a pain, I just can't find a comfortable position to sleep in, which doesn't give me instant dead fingers, I'm even finding it hard to hold my book. When I go to the gym tomorrow, I'll try and get a time to see the physio on Mon or Tues. I'd really lilke to go to a chiropractor, but sadly the guy I've been to in the past died last month - all very sad, he was a friends husband, and had been fighting a number of cancers for 2.5 years - they have a son who's almost 3 :(


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> What Lisa said.
> 
> With the (helpful???) monitor, they suggest EOD during the highs and then both peak days, and one more for luck if possible the day after. My DH certainly couldn't cope with everyday sex - well he could, but he might not finish the job every-time!! I also think he might cave under the pressure! He had an SA done - and his GP said it was ok, but a bit low on volume - but he never gave us any numbers, so we're not sure what we're really working with. If there are any sperm issues BDing EOD is recommended.
> 
> The arm is still being a pain, I just can't find a comfortable position to sleep in, which doesn't give me instant dead fingers, I'm even finding it hard to hold my book. When I go to the gym tomorrow, I'll try and get a time to see the physio on Mon or Tues. I'd really lilke to go to a chiropractor, but sadly the guy I've been to in the past died last month - all very sad, he was a friends husband, and had been fighting a number of cancers for 2.5 years - they have a son who's almost 3 :(

Aww hun:hugs: thats awful news so sorry. Hope your arm gets better soon get OH to hold your book.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all :hugs:

Hope everyone is well and not focussing too much on knicker-watching - maybe we could turn it into an olympic sport lol? Sam - definite gold medal potential :haha:

As to dress details i have to be careful in revealing details as i leave B&B up all the time and OH sometimes has a peek lol.

It's an alfred angelo dress - in ivory and trimmed with what they call "eggplant" :wacko: - it really means a warm dark purple. It's strapless, with the trim around the top and bottom of the dress and all the stitching on the embroidery done in the same eggplant colour. It's corsetted and the laces are in the trim colour too. If anyone wants to check it out on alfredangelo.com - it's dream in colour style 1797 - use the colour tab and you can change the dress's trim colour to eggplant. I'm not sure if the path below will work.

www.alfredangelounitedkingdom.com/C...fc-84df-4fa0-9452-3dd8af69fdfd&pg=1&colorId1=

Leilani - yes he will be wearing a kilt - he has his own and he looks fantastic in it - even if i say so myself :winkwink:. We are having a ceilidh and then a disco so there will be a lot of scottish country dancing - strip the willow, eightsome reel, dashing white sergeant, canadian barn dance etc...am getting excited lol.

PMA and love to all

Txxx
Txxx


----------



## Leilani

Tracey - that sounds great. I always wanted to marry a Scot - just to have the Scottish wedding - and I love men in kilts - not sure where that stems from, but I guess we all have our fetishes. DH has some scottish ancestory, so maybe in years to come we'll renew our vows Scots style!!

Does you OH's tarten have eggplant in it (though I'm sure the tough Scotsmen would have a much more manly description of it)?

I love Alfred Angelo dresses, and before I even got engaged, your dress was the dress I wanted (or something sooo similar you wouldn't believe it), then when we decided to get wed in Italy, I dismissed the whole big dress idea and bought a knee length number. Then 2 months out, I just happened to be in a wedding dress shop (looking for material to make ties), when I noticed all their dresses were half price and I couldn't resist having a look. My dress was an Alfred Angelo too - it was actually a bridesmaid's dress, in white - bought off the peg - just neede a couple of inches cut off the bottom!!

Well half the weekend is gone here, no plans for tomorrow, except some more BDing, if I get a peak - if not, we'll (or rather he'll) hold fire til Monday.

Hope you are all having good weekends, and none of you are being further hindered by rogue weather!

PMA & :dust: & sticky glue to all


----------



## marie73

Tracey - love the dress! How exciting! I got married nearly 3 years ago and I loved all the dress preparation. Think we're all just girly underneath it all! Leilani - we got married in Italy too! I love it! But decided no foreign hol this year - think I'd be worried about flying and then if I wasn't well while away. That's really sad about your chiropracter - sorry to hear that. Lots of love to all and enjoy a good relax!:coffee: P.S. can I join compulsive knicker checkers anonymous too. Can't resist the urge. Even done my final pregnancy test this morning just to be sure! How obsessed am I?!:haha:


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hey all :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and not focussing too much on knicker-watching - maybe we could turn it into an olympic sport lol? Sam - definite gold medal potential :haha:
> 
> As to dress details i have to be careful in revealing details as i leave B&B up all the time and OH sometimes has a peek lol.
> 
> It's an alfred angelo dress - in ivory and trimmed with what they call "eggplant" :wacko: - it really means a warm dark purple. It's strapless, with the trim around the top and bottom of the dress and all the stitching on the embroidery done in the same eggplant colour. It's corsetted and the laces are in the trim colour too. If anyone wants to check it out on alfredangelo.com - it's dream in colour style 1797 - use the colour tab and you can change the dress's trim colour to eggplant. I'm not sure if the path below will work.
> 
> www.alfredangelounitedkingdom.com/C...fc-84df-4fa0-9452-3dd8af69fdfd&pg=1&colorId1=
> 
> Leilani - yes he will be wearing a kilt - he has his own and he looks fantastic in it - even if i say so myself :winkwink:. We are having a ceilidh and then a disco so there will be a lot of scottish country dancing - strip the willow, eightsome reel, dashing white sergeant, canadian barn dance etc...am getting excited lol.
> 
> PMA and love to all
> 
> Txxx
> Txxx

OMG it is gorgeous!!! wish my OH would hurry up and propose:cry: I wanna dress like that:blush:


----------



## Beanhopes

Tracey - that dress is beautiful and I love love love the Eggplant accent. How exciting. 

Marie I also did my last 4 tests this morning :haha: There really is no hope!!

Leilani - I hope you're poorly arm is better soon. That is really sad news about your chiropracter too. I'm sorrry for your loss.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Lisa1

OK well since the :witch: is due knicker watch has stepped up a gear lol Well anyhow my period cramps have arrived so I know I am out this month but thats ok cause I didn't really have a chance with being away when i ovulated.

So I rang yesterday and booked my smear for the st of March and when I am in I will book the nurse to do my cd21 bloods.

Did anyone else have earlier bloods? I have read where some people get cd3 and then cd21 bloods. Just wondering if I should ask for them as well?

Hope everyone is well xx I sooo wanna get married in Italy I have only been once and it was so romantic.


----------



## Lisa1

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html

I am going for reflexology next week and might even treat myself to once a month, the girl I was talking to said that she would do a consultation and decide what would be needed.

I am excited and also feeling positive if AF arrives on Monday at least I have something to look forward to and feel like I am doing something to help get me preggers:)


----------



## Deb111

Tracey - the dress is beautiful - my bridesmaids wore 'eggplant' - you will look FAB!

Leilani - sounds like maybe you have a trapped nerve - hope it's gets sorted soon

Lisa - I was wondering the same about the bloods - I just had 21 day bloods done which proved I was ovulating. Looking forward to hearing how the reflexology goes - I have been reading up a bit on accupuncture - anyone tried?

Sam, Marie, Ella - hope you're all doing ok - I've never had a :bfp: or even seen those 2 tines on a dodgy test! Can't even imagine what it must be like - at least it must be giving you some reassurance to be seeing those 2 lines on such a regular basis! :dohh: I just long to see 1 (or should I say 2)! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Lisa1

just been watching (one born every minute) it's a documentary on a maternity unit, OMG it is brilliant I cried through most of it and laughed through the rest hahahaha

have any of yours seen it?


----------



## Lisa1

ok well just been on amazon like Sam did last month and ordered

Pre-seed/taking charge of your fertility/prenancy tests and ovulation tests:) am ready for next month although unfortunately my oH is away on a stag weekend and arrives back on O day:( he will be wrecked so don't know if his spermies will be up for the job.

Cramping like mad now :witch: on her way I can hear her cackling:( Biatch!!!


----------



## Leilani

I couldn't resist - here are a couple of our wedding photos - we got married by Lake Como - it was fantastic, unfortunately George Clooney mustn't of received his invite in time, or he'd have been there, I'm sure!

Wedding Venuehttps://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DP2kvfwvs98/SuQFgOZWDNI/AAAAAAAAAtk/R9x8lMG8gDQ/s320/P1100330.JPG

Us - if you couldn't guess!https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DP2kvfwvs98/SuQCmbxtX3I/AAAAAAAAAsU/h7glSJfOulQ/s320/P1100326.JPG

Boat ride across the lake to the receptionhttps://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DP2kvfwvs98/SuQFwRoJ9EI/AAAAAAAAAuU/0hG3OWcCjqk/s320/_MG_6974.jpg

Deb - I think you're right, I'm now thinking trapped nerve - it even got into my dream, I was explaining why I did badly in a test, it wasn't because I'm dumb, but because my handwriting was so bad due to my soar arm.

Lisa - don't you just love knicker watch! I've been doing it looking for EWCM and then checking that not too many spermies have escaped! Keep us posted (though I'm sure you will) on the reflexology - I had a quick look into it on the internet, but got no further. I had my CD3 bloods done before my CD21 ones, as I was at the GPs on CD3 after my dud 19 day cycle. It was the results of those tests that made me decide to try the Soy Isoflavones, as se said my body needed to work hard to ovulate, which (apparantly) she knew from one of the CD3 tests - I forget which one, maybe FSH!?

Sam & Marie - just how many tests have you ladies done??


----------



## Lisa1

Lelliani you look gorgeous!!! Italy must have been a beautiful setting to get married in I am so jealous!!!


----------



## Deb111

Leilani - you look amazing and your day looks very special! What wonderful memories :happydance:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Aww leilani - what a happy, gorgeous bride.

Txxx


----------



## Leilani

Thanks ladies - don't think I cried on the day, but I get teary when I think back to how special it was.

In other news - our old friend (and mother to two already) Grrlmom has been banned from the site - what a shame!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Leilani said:


> In other news - our old friend (and mother to two already) Grrlmom has been banned from the site - what a shame!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Txxx


----------



## spacegirl

Leilani said:


> Thanks ladies - don't think I cried on the day, but I get teary when I think back to how special it was.
> 
> In other news - our old friend (and mother to two already) Grrlmom has been banned from the site - what a shame!!

Good she had to go! :gun: she put me on a real downer when I read her posts. I wonder what she'll make of the BFPs we've had recently!? Perhaps she'd be a little more optimistic!

Leilani you and your wedding looked amazing! What a fab location!! 


Tigger-Lass your dress is gorgeous. You must be so excited now! Not long to go...

:dust: to us all!

Cxxxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hiya!

Sorry to go missing. Busy weekend!

First and foremost, Leilani, you are a beauty!!! And how long have you been married? Clearly 10+ years, because you look all of 22 in the photo. Amazing!

And Tracey, that dress is to die for! The eggplant is gorgeous, and I bet it looks great with your coloring. A Scottish wedding? I can't even imagine! Sounds like quite the party. 

Sam and Marie, no worries. I did 8 -- yes 8 -- tests. At some point on a FRER the test line gets so dark that it steals the dye from the control line, which becomes incredibly faint. Kinda the reverse of line hunting for the :bfp:.

I'm nearly 8 weeks and see the dr on Tues. Still no symptoms: I had a friend over for dinner, and she kept telling me how lucky I am not to have morning sickness. But I feel like I'm missing out and worry something's wrong. Plus there's the old tale that bad ms = girl, so THANKS Lisa for the PMA! :flower:

I've also suddenly become HUGE. Every girly-bit (boobs, hips, thighs, butt) has suddenly exploded! No exercise doesn't help, of course, but having my
inner thighs rub together makes me want to cry. (OH prefers SLIM bodies!)

Next scan isn't until 12 weeks. I'm SOOOO jealous of having the option for a private scan. Out of pocket in the US would be $1500... for 15 minutes! The horror stories you've heard about American health care are true. 

Hope :witch: misses you all! Or if she does show, it's just to clean up and pack up in
preparation for her 9-month vacay!

:hugs:
Ella


----------



## marie73

Hi all! Can't believe it's Sunday evening already and work's fast approaching! Plus we've had snow today with more forecast for overnight. It scares me, hate feeling out of control especially now! Leilani - love the wedding photos. We got married at Lake Garda and I just love the lake scenery. You look so happy! Ella - I can sympathise with the lack of symptoms. Feel normal today with only one or two fleeting waves of nausea. My bloating seems to have reduced thank goodness. My bowels had been a bit erratic but now normal-ish! Sorry if tmi! Midwife appointment on Friday - perhaps I'll relax a bit after that. Hope you've all had great weekends and af has veered off her course missing you all! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Thanks ladies - don't think I cried on the day, but I get teary when I think back to how special it was.
> 
> In other news - our old friend (and mother to two already) Grrlmom has been banned from the site - what a shame!!

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Thank god!!! evil nasty woman:(


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani said:


> Thanks ladies - don't think I cried on the day, but I get teary when I think back to how special it was.
> 
> In other news - our old friend (and mother to two already) Grrlmom has been banned from the site - what a shame!!


BNB will be a happier place without her! :happydance:


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html
> 
> I am going for reflexology next week and might even treat myself to once a month, the girl I was talking to said that she would do a consultation and decide what would be needed.
> 
> I am excited and also feeling positive if AF arrives on Monday at least I have something to look forward to and feel like I am doing something to help get me preggers:)

Ooh sounds interesting honey. I've heard really good things about acupuncture too. Apparently it is used to stimulate your ovaries. 

xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Leilani you look gorgeous, happy and relaxed and Italy looks stunning too. 
I agree with Ella - were you a child bride? :flower:

I've done 10 tests in total. 

Deb this is the first time i've ever had a :bfp: and I am so scared the lines are going to disappear. I tested yesterday morning and they were very dark so I'm hoping that means my hcg levels are rising properly. 

My only symptoms are increased boobs (sore nipples), waistline, hips and thighs. Marie I know what you mean about strange toilet habits too (!).

I usually wear quite fitted clothes and I feel too fat right now so I've invested in floaty long cardigans to hide everything. Don't know how I'm going to hide my pregnancy for another 7wks! I have a feeling it might be twins due to the rate I am expanding. :haha:

I have a really positive feeling about our thread getting some more :bfp:s

xxx


----------



## Lisa1

well I think I am next :witch: due either tomorrow or Tuesday? I have no symptons bd two days before O then nothing till well after O as I was away in Munich.

I kinda feel a bit PMS eating Chocolate, bit hungrier just ate half a pizza and cracked open a bottle of red:)

But since Ella's princess Mircale I am still hoping:):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):) Plus Sam I ordered loads of fertility stuff of Amazon hoping to scud myself into not having to use any of it lol Might be cheaper to try and buy a babay off amazon;) at least alot less hassle lol


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> well I think I am next :witch: due either tomorrow or Tuesday? I have no symptons bd two days before O then nothing till well after O as I was away in Munich.
> 
> I kinda feel a bit PMS eating Chocolate, bit hungrier just ate half a pizza and cracked open a bottle of red:)
> 
> But since Ella's princess Mircale I am still hoping:):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):) Plus Sam I ordered loads of fertility stuff of Amazon hoping to scud myself into not having to use any of it lol Might be cheaper to try and buy a babay off amazon;) at least alot less hassle lol

Dare I say test? Regardless, fingers crossed for you!!!! Have a glass of red for me (it may be your last for a long while)!


----------



## Deb111

Lisa1 said:


> Might be cheaper to try and buy a babay off amazon;) at least alot less hassle lol

A 10 yr old girl that I tutor at home (without knowing we were trying) told me that she thought my hubby should get me a baby for christmas! I said that maybe he could buy me one off ebay! She looked confused and I said 'I'm only joking, I don't think they sell them on ebay'

Her reply ... well they might cos my mum bought some chickens off ebay!!! :rofl: Shame it wasn't a :yellow:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html
> 
> I am going for reflexology next week and might even treat myself to once a month, the girl I was talking to said that she would do a consultation and decide what would be needed.
> 
> I am excited and also feeling positive if AF arrives on Monday at least I have something to look forward to and feel like I am doing something to help get me preggers:)
> 
> Ooh sounds interesting honey. I've heard really good things about acupuncture too. Apparently it is used to stimulate your ovaries.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah thought I would treat myself I wasspeaking to the girl the other day and she said she would do a consultation and decide what areas of my feet to massage.

She said it would take nearly two hours and she would finish with a body massage as well:happydance::thumbup:

Well if nothing happens at least it's so much needed me time:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> well I think I am next :witch: due either tomorrow or Tuesday? I have no symptons bd two days before O then nothing till well after O as I was away in Munich.
> 
> I kinda feel a bit PMS eating Chocolate, bit hungrier just ate half a pizza and cracked open a bottle of red:)
> 
> But since Ella's princess Mircale I am still hoping:):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):) Plus Sam I ordered loads of fertility stuff of Amazon hoping to scud myself into not having to use any of it lol Might be cheaper to try and buy a babay off amazon;) at least alot less hassle lol
> 
> Dare I say test? Regardless, fingers crossed for you!!!! Have a glass of red for me (it may be your last for a long while)!Click to expand...

I had to get up at 6 this morning to go to work and worked through till 4.30pm made a fresh pizza stuck in some garlic bread it was delicious with the wine then lay back to watch tv, I have just waked lol:blush:

Really don't think I will ever have the heart to test again:(


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Might be cheaper to try and buy a babay off amazon;) at least alot less hassle lol
> 
> A 10 yr old girl that I tutor at home (without knowing we were trying) told me that she thought my hubby should get me a baby for christmas! I said that maybe he could buy me one off ebay! She looked confused and I said 'I'm only joking, I don't think they sell them on ebay'
> 
> Her reply ... well they might cos my mum bought some chickens off ebay!!! :rofl: Shame it wasn't a :yellow:Click to expand...


lol debs that is hilarious


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all

Just in from work...i hate working a 3-11 shift at the weekends :growlmad:

I've been eating all day lol...well not quite but it certainly feels like it. There's an unwritten rule in my team whenever we work 3-11 on a sunday that we organise a takeaway and today it was pizza (no red wine Lisa :dohh:)....yum yum. Then one of my team brought in a baked cheesecake she had made and her special muffins too......OMG...total sugar overload :cloud9:

Anyways....am in tww at mo and nothing really happening. Not worried about it as i was ill this month around ovulation and i'm not sure about the effects of the medication on TTC. So just waiting for AF and working on the wedding.

Hope you all have had a great weekend getting up to wonderful things :hugs:

Txxx


----------



## AdamantEve

DH and I are just starting to TTC. I will be 35 in two days, mind if I join in?
:hi:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi AdamantEve

Welcome...we are all a friendly...often crazy...supportive bunch. Just join right in!

We have 3...THREE.... very newly pregnant ladies who are just the best! We have had a very lucky February and are all waiting for the next one to get a BFP!!

The only requirement for this group is lots of PMA...right Lisa?? 
Txxx


----------



## Beanhopes

EllaMom2B said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> well I think I am next :witch: due either tomorrow or Tuesday? I have no symptons bd two days before O then nothing till well after O as I was away in Munich.
> 
> I kinda feel a bit PMS eating Chocolate, bit hungrier just ate half a pizza and cracked open a bottle of red:)
> 
> But since Ella's princess Mircale I am still hoping:):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):) Plus Sam I ordered loads of fertility stuff of Amazon hoping to scud myself into not having to use any of it lol Might be cheaper to try and buy a babay off amazon;) at least alot less hassle lol
> 
> Dare I say test? Regardless, fingers crossed for you!!!! Have a glass of red for me (it may be your last for a long while)!Click to expand...

I have everything crossed Lisa. PMA PMA all the way xxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Hi AdamantEve
Welcome to our little group :flower:
As Tracey said we are all a little crazy and if we weren't before we started ttc we definately are now. :wacko:
Sending you :dust: 
xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Lisa1 said:


> Beanhopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html
> 
> I am going for reflexology next week and might even treat myself to once a month, the girl I was talking to said that she would do a consultation and decide what would be needed.
> 
> I am excited and also feeling positive if AF arrives on Monday at least I have something to look forward to and feel like I am doing something to help get me preggers:)
> 
> Ooh sounds interesting honey. I've heard really good things about acupuncture too. Apparently it is used to stimulate your ovaries.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thought I would treat myself I wasspeaking to the girl the other day and she said she would do a consultation and decide what areas of my feet to massage.
> 
> She said it would take nearly two hours and she would finish with a body massage as well:happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Well if nothing happens at least it's so much needed me time:thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG that sounds like heaven. :hugs:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here in over a week and oh my gosh so much has happened!

Sam - congratulations!!! :yipee::wohoo: I knew it, when you were talking about vivid dreams I had a feeling this was gonna be your month. I am so happy for you :hugs: Marie - you too hun, congrats!!! How wonderful having three BFPs in our group!! :happydance:

Tracey, just looked at your dress, it is gorgeous! :thumbup:

Lisa, your ticker says that you should test today, what's the latest?

Lou Lou, Deb, Spacegirl, Barbara, Truly_blessed - hope you are all doing ok? 

Leilani, loved looking at your wedding pics, it must have been a wonderful day.

What happened to Maria? Poor thing, hope she is ok.

Ella, how is your little miracle doing? 

AdamantEve - :hi: & welcome!

I didn't have a great week myself, hence me not being on here, didn't want to bring the mood down or affect anyone's PMA, needed to just take time out iykwim. Feeling alot better since the weekend though, however, I don't think this is my month.:nope: Who's next? Lisa? Who else is close to AF due date/testing?? How amazing would it be if we got some more BFPs in Feb! This is certainly turning into a lucky thread!! :dust:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Having my own private pity-party over here, just took a HPT test (ok-ok, I took 2! :blush: 1 x 10miu/mL IC & 1 x FRER) BFNs :cry:

I am only 9dpo but with an 11 day LP I just can't see much hope :nope:

Sorry girls to come back with NMA, forgive me, I will be fine in a couple of hours xx

:dust: for you all x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hope4BFP said:


> Having my own private pity-party over here, just took a HPT test (ok-ok, I took 2! :blush: 1 x 10miu/mL IC & 1 x FRER) BFNs :cry:
> 
> I am only 9dpo but with an 11 day LP I just can't see much hope :nope:
> 
> Sorry girls to come back with NMA, forgive me, I will be fine in a couple of hours xx
> 
> :dust: for you all x

So good to see you again hun! I'm sorry it's a downer of a day... BFNs suck big time. Only 9 dpo, though... fingers crossed for you! And even if it's not your month, it just means that you're one month closer to never, ever having to see a BFN again!

:dust:

I'm okay, thanks for asking! Still a miracle, there's no doubt. I get very stressed that I don't have any MS at all. None. Maybe feel a bit off now and again, but not queasy even. (.)(.)s are definitely bigger, though, and I've lost my waist all of a sudden. I go tomorrow for my first real ob appointment -- lots of bloodwork -- but won't have another scan until 12 weeks. Torture! It's not possible to pay for a private scan here in the US, otherwise I would, believe me! Or rather, it's possible, but it's $1500! So another month until I see the miracle princess again. 

FX that the spotting seems to have stopped...

:hugs: to everyone, and welcome AdamantEve!

Cheers,
Ella


----------



## Lisa1

AdamantEve said:


> DH and I are just starting to TTC. I will be 35 in two days, mind if I join in?
> :hi:

Welcome huni happy birthday for Wednesday xx

yes we have three lovely mummys to be come join us you might be next fx babydust xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here in over a week and oh my gosh so much has happened!
> 
> Sam - congratulations!!! :yipee::wohoo: I knew it, when you were talking about vivid dreams I had a feeling this was gonna be your month. I am so happy for you :hugs: Marie - you too hun, congrats!!! How wonderful having three BFPs in our group!! :happydance:
> 
> Tracey, just looked at your dress, it is gorgeous! :thumbup:
> 
> Lisa, your ticker says that you should test today, what's the latest?
> 
> Lou Lou, Deb, Spacegirl, Barbara, Truly_blessed - hope you are all doing ok?
> 
> Leilani, loved looking at your wedding pics, it must have been a wonderful day.
> 
> What happened to Maria? Poor thing, hope she is ok.
> 
> Ella, how is your little miracle doing?
> 
> AdamantEve - :hi: & welcome!
> 
> I didn't have a great week myself, hence me not being on here, didn't want to bring the mood down or affect anyone's PMA, needed to just take time out iykwim. Feeling alot better since the weekend though, however, I don't think this is my month.:nope: Who's next? Lisa? Who else is close to AF due date/testing?? How amazing would it be if we got some more BFPs in Feb! This is certainly turning into a lucky thread!! :dust:

aww hun glad your back:)

Yeah the :witch: is due today or tomorrow, just waiting now:( but I am full of PMA for next month:)

A girl i work with who is 38 is back fom Maternity after her first and she told me today she is expecting again lol

OMG I just want one:cry::cry::cry: but I know exactly where she is coming from I will have two close together dur to my age:( but really need one to get me going lol:baby::haha:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Ella, Lisa - thanks so much for the welcome back :kiss: You girls have given me a good boost of PMA :hugs: ... along with the very (small!) glass of red I am sipping away at :winkwink::haha:

My DH has popped in the pub on his way home from work to console one of his team who is having a really tough time. I am waiting to finish cooking our dinner, sausages & mash with onion gravy, I am starving and it smells soooo good! argghhhh!

Feeling silly for feeling sorry for myself earlier, I really have not had it that hard, my tests have all come back with good results and 7 months isn't so bad and there are sooo many women conceiving at our age and much older, there is really nothing to worry about. One thing that gave me a little perspective was the 'Official January/February Testing Thread' tracking threads, you know the ones that list anyone that wants to be listed by their expected testing date, its updated with their BFPs/AF. There is a good example of real life statistics right there! Across all ages and situations, each month roughly 15% of people get their BFP. With that in mind it is 'normal' to take several months to get preggo, some get lucky and conceive straight away, some of us take longer but even the ones that take longer are still 'normal' as frustrating as that can be! Hope that makes sense? - the vino is making me giddy, I am such a light weight lately! Anyway, the moral of the story is "I must be patient", "I must be patient", "I must be patient".

We are finally getting around to getting DH's SA done next week, I'm hoping I can take it in on Monday. The doc said the initial results come back after 3-4 weeks and the detailed results come back a few weeks after that. If we are not preggo by then (which we will be hehe PMA PMA PMA) then we get referred.

Hope you all have a lovely evening you wonderful lot xxx


----------



## spacegirl

Hope4BFP said:


> Having my own private pity-party over here, just took a HPT test (ok-ok, I took 2! :blush: 1 x 10miu/mL IC & 1 x FRER) BFNs :cry:
> 
> I am only 9dpo but with an 11 day LP I just can't see much hope :nope:
> 
> Sorry girls to come back with NMA, forgive me, I will be fine in a couple of hours xx
> 
> :dust: for you all x


Hey hope4BFP, 


Great to have you back not least because I love looking at your avatar picture it's so beautiful...

What is FRER? 9DPO isn't that v early for testing? Looking (and obsessing!) at all the pregancy blogs some have had BFNs at 14dpo but then turned out to be pregnant...So don't lose hope yet :friends:


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Ella, Lisa - thanks so much for the welcome back :kiss: You girls have given me a good boost of PMA :hugs: ... along with the very (small!) glass of red I am sipping away at :winkwink::haha:
> 
> My DH has popped in the pub on his way home from work to console one of his team who is having a really tough time. I am waiting to finish cooking our dinner, sausages & mash with onion gravy, I am starving and it smells soooo good! argghhhh!
> 
> Feeling silly for feeling sorry for myself earlier, I really have not had it that hard, my tests have all come back with good results and 7 months isn't so bad and there are sooo many women conceiving at our age and much older, there is really nothing to worry about. One thing that gave me a little perspective was the 'Official January/February Testing Thread' tracking threads, you know the ones that list anyone that wants to be listed by their expected testing date, its updated with their BFPs/AF. There is a good example of real life statistics right there! Across all ages and situations, each month roughly 15% of people get their BFP. With that in mind it is 'normal' to take several months to get preggo, some get lucky and conceive straight away, some of us take longer but even the ones that take longer are still 'normal' as frustrating as that can be! Hope that makes sense? - the vino is making me giddy, I am such a light weight lately! Anyway, the moral of the story is "I must be patient", "I must be patient", "I must be patient".
> 
> We are finally getting around to getting DH's SA done next week, I'm hoping I can take it in on Monday. The doc said the initial results come back after 3-4 weeks and the detailed results come back a few weeks after that. If we are not preggo by then (which we will be hehe PMA PMA PMA) then we get referred.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely evening you wonderful lot xxx

you go girl it's much easier to cope with if you have PMA, I can feel the :witch: getting geared up to visit me:( but you know what iv'e already started my PMA for next month as it WILL be my month:)

Hoping this is your month huni xxx you deserve it xxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

ps just had a glass of red wine left over from last night;) it went down really well with my big bowl of chilli oh yeah tasty tasty:)

Hope you are all well:) I am in a good mood as I am looking at new cars:) well if no baby I get to at least buy a porsche until bubba comes;) bet as soon as I get it i will get preggers lol


----------



## zero7

Bloody hell!!!! I had a whole big post typed up then lost it! :hissy:

Well basically I had a great w/end away with a girl friend - we shopped, ate and drank lots of bubbles!!

Hope4BFP- lovely to see you hon. Its all positive stuff for you, tests etc and you WILL get there :hugs:

Hope all you gorgeous pregnant ladies are well and looking after yourselves. 

Hope all you other ladies are well and will be gorgeously pregnant very soon!

Welcome AdamandEve :hugs:

Me- CD 23 - getting AF cramps as norm! 

Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

spacegirl said:


> Hope4BFP said:
> 
> 
> Having my own private pity-party over here, just took a HPT test (ok-ok, I took 2! :blush: 1 x 10miu/mL IC & 1 x FRER) BFNs :cry:
> 
> I am only 9dpo but with an 11 day LP I just can't see much hope :nope:
> 
> Sorry girls to come back with NMA, forgive me, I will be fine in a couple of hours xx
> 
> :dust: for you all x
> 
> 
> Hey hope4BFP,
> 
> 
> Great to have you back not least because I love looking at your avatar picture it's so beautiful...
> 
> What is FRER? 9DPO isn't that v early for testing? Looking (and obsessing!) at all the pregancy blogs some have had BFNs at 14dpo but then turned out to be pregnant...So don't lose hope yet :friends:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: FRER is First Response Early Result HPT. I know I am daft for testing so early :dohh: couldn't help myself again today... I did another this morning (10dpo), another BFN but it was just an IC so not such a waste :wacko:


----------



## spacegirl

Feeling bit gutted today. Now 14dpo and period due yesterday. Was starting to get a little hopeful but the witch is here!! Started to get pink CM and usual period symptoms (temps still high though). Didn't help people talking about having kids at work and what it's like being pregnant...

:sad2:


----------



## Hope4BFP

spacegirl said:


> Feeling bit gutted today. Now 14dpo and period due yesterday. Was starting to get a little hopeful but the witch is here!! Started to get pink CM and usual period symptoms (temps still high though). Didn't help people talking about having kids at work and what it's like being pregnant...
> 
> :sad2:

Awww sorry hun :hugs: I know it can be really hard going when the witch rears her ugly head, I'm gonna get her for you!:gun:

Is it defo full blown AF, don't want to get your hopes up or anything but it's not over until she fully arrives iykwim? I think a glass of vino (1 glass won't do any harm either way) is in order, and chocolate, and anything that makes you feel better :friends: xx


----------



## spacegirl

Hey Hope4BFP

Not full flow yet but i've got the usual dull aches etc...she's definately here. I will take your advice and drown my sorrows in wine :wine: and chocolate (someone needs to make a chocolate smiley)!

CXxx

:rain:


----------



## Lisa1

spacegirl said:


> Hey Hope4BFP
> 
> Not full flow yet but i've got the usual dull aches etc...she's definately here. I will take your advice and drown my sorrows in wine :wine: and chocolate (someone needs to make a chocolate smiley)!
> 
> CXxx
> 
> :rain:

hey spacegirl my :witch: is also here, I have just bought a big bar of galaxy and intend on eating it all:thumbup:

Babydust to those that are waiting and PMA for another month closer to my :bfp:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Spacegirl, Lisa - so sorry girls, she is evil that one! Enjoy your vino & choc girls :hugs:

She is hovering around me too, I've got all the usual signs so it's only a matter of time - I am already sipping away at another small glass of red! :blush:

Onwards and upwards with lorry loads of PMA for us all!!!! :friends: 

xx


----------



## zero7

Sorry the biatch got you girls. :hugs: Enjoy your wine and chocolate. Good luck for next cycle. xxxxx


----------



## Beanhopes

spacegirl said:


> Hey Hope4BFP
> 
> Not full flow yet but i've got the usual dull aches etc...she's definately here. I will take your advice and drown my sorrows in wine :wine: and chocolate (someone needs to make a chocolate smiley)!
> 
> CXxx
> 
> :rain:

Hi C

I'm really hoping it's just implantation. I had AF type cramps and pink/brown cm for a week. You are not out until it's a proper flow. :hugs:

Enjoy your :wine: and chocolate anyway. 

Sam x:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Hey Lisa

I'm sorry the wicked one got you! That is just crappy. 

You are completely armed and dangerous and well on track for a March :bfp:.

I'm sending you as much PMA and :dust: as I can.

Big hugs
x


----------



## Beanhopes

Ella how was your appointment? Did they leave you any blood?

Sam x


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks girls xx next month it's my turn:) lol


----------



## marie73

Hi everyone! Sorry to Lisa and Spacegirl that af has made an appearance. But here's hoping you'll be lucky March conceivers to coincide with the start of spring! New life and all that! I'm doing OK - bit of lower abdo discomfort on and off relieved by a heat pad. And horrible sensation of feeling sick and starving at the same time! Can't believe I'm in bed already with a face pack on! Can't enjoy a lovely glass of wine anymore so I'll be the one driving for the next 33 weeks! Lisa - are you really buying a porsche? I'm very impressed! Love to all and lots of baby dust xx:hugs::flower:


----------



## marie73

Hi everyone! Sorry to Lisa and Spacegirl that af has made an appearance. But here's hoping you'll be lucky March conceivers to coincide with the start of spring! New life and all that! I'm doing OK - bit of lower abdo discomfort on and off relieved by a heat pad. And horrible sensation of feeling sick and starving at the same time! Can't believe I'm in bed already with a face pack on! Can't enjoy a lovely glass of wine anymore so I'll be the one driving for the next 33 weeks! Lisa - are you really buying a porsche? I'm very impressed! Love to all and lots of baby dust xx:hugs::flower:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Hey Lisa
> 
> I'm sorry the wicked one got you! That is just crappy.
> 
> You are completely armed and dangerous and well on track for a March :bfp:.
> 
> I'm sending you as much PMA and :dust: as I can.
> 
> Big hugs
> x

Hi hun


I am armed and dangerous and ready for another month of :sex::happydance:
fx this is my month:thumbup:


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for a while. I've been extremely busy and trying not to obsess. Congrats to the BFP's - wow!! You give us all hope!

Just started TWW. We had good BD timing, although that's been my pattern for months. Here's hoping it works this time around.


----------



## Lisa1

lola13 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for a while. I've been extremely busy and trying not to obsess. Congrats to the BFP's - wow!! You give us all hope!
> 
> Just started TWW. We had good BD timing, although that's been my pattern for months. Here's hoping it works this time around.

fx hun:thumbup: and welcome back:kiss:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

Sorry the hag got you Lisa...get set for your March BD marathon :)

Spacegirl - Sam is right...she told us about her pink CM and look what happened to her! Never out until the painters are in full flow!

Marie and Sam - glad you are both well and incubating those beans xxx

Ella - how was the doctors appt?

Leilani - is your shoulder any better yet?

It's my Friday night today (don't ask lol) so going to enjoy a day off tomorrow but have a course on Thursday morning :(...really don't want to do it but no way out of it. GRRRRR. Looks like I will miss going to see Johnny Depp in 3D too. :( My employer is screening the new Alice in Wonderland film on Thursday night simultaneously with the world premiere in London but my OH has a curling match that night so boooooo!!!!!

Txxx


----------



## EllaMom2B

A non-TTC/BFP question?

Should I be upset/worried that my OH (we're not married and don't have plans to be) Googles his ex-wife? :nope:

Dr's appt was fine, btw. Saw baby and heartbeat, and "everything looks right," she said. 

Thanks -- you lot really are lovely,
Ella


----------



## Leilani

EllaMom2B said:


> A non-TTC/BFP question?
> 
> Should I be upset/worried that my OH (we're not married and don't have plans to be) Googles his ex-wife? :nope:
> 
> Dr's appt was fine, btw. Saw baby and heartbeat, and "everything looks right," she said.
> 
> Thanks -- you lot really are lovely,
> Ella

I often Google a few of my ex's - not sure why, probably cause I want to check that my life is better than theirs!

Glad your appointment went well, what happens next?

AFM - finished our BD marathon - which meant I also got to finish my book, however the second to last 4 pages were missing, so I had to guess what happenned in the dramatic finale of 900 pages! My arm is feeling much better, going to get a few more physio sessions, basically the pain stems from my spine, and radiates down my arm.

Have to go and supervise some kids on the water now (a lot of people's worst nightmare, but the kids are all 17/18 and there's a rescue boat if they fall in - and they have all signed a waiver!!).

More later

Lx


----------



## spacegirl

Beanhopes said:


> spacegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hope4BFP
> 
> Not full flow yet but i've got the usual dull aches etc...she's definately here. I will take your advice and drown my sorrows in wine :wine: and chocolate (someone needs to make a chocolate smiley)!
> 
> CXxx
> 
> :rain:
> 
> Hi C
> 
> I'm really hoping it's just implantation. I had AF type cramps and pink/brown cm for a week. You are not out until it's a proper flow. :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your :wine: and chocolate anyway.
> 
> Sam x:hugs:Click to expand...

oooh if only you were right!

My temp dropped by 0.2C today which is a sign AF coming today. If pregnant I think it would have stayed high :sad2: To top it all fertility friend changed my interpretation when I added my low temp today and said it could no longer detect ovulation. So odd as before this temp it said it had. 

I think my chart is clearly biphasic...hmmmm :headspin:

Lisa, hope4BFP,Tigger-lass, leilani, zero 7, Lola, adamanteve, deb111 :dust:


----------



## spacegirl

EllaMom2B said:


> A non-TTC/BFP question?
> 
> Should I be upset/worried that my OH (we're not married and don't have plans to be) Googles his ex-wife? :nope:
> 
> Dr's appt was fine, btw. Saw baby and heartbeat, and "everything looks right," she said.
> 
> Thanks -- you lot really are lovely,
> Ella


I have looked at my exes before on facebook it's curiosity more than anything else if anything they've made me realise I was lucky to not end up with them. Have you spoken to OH and asked him why he has looked her up?

Glad everything is ok with baby :flower:


----------



## Tigger_lass

spacegirl said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> A non-TTC/BFP question?
> 
> Should I be upset/worried that my OH (we're not married and don't have plans to be) Googles his ex-wife? :nope:
> 
> Dr's appt was fine, btw. Saw baby and heartbeat, and "everything looks right," she said.
> 
> Thanks -- you lot really are lovely,
> Ella
> 
> 
> I have looked at my exes before on facebook it's curiosity more than anything else if anything they've made me realise I was lucky to not end up with them. Have you spoken to OH and asked him why he has looked her up?
> 
> Glad everything is ok with baby :flower:Click to expand...

Ella, I think we've all done it at some point...the fact is that she is an ex for a reason. Would you feel different about it if you were not pregnant? Hun, I think you should ask him....but don't interrogate him lol...I am sure it's all nothing. 

:hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

On a totally different note......where did all the snow come from?

Woke up at 7.30 and we already had 2-3inches already! Not stopped all morning....glad i'm not working today :)

Hope you are all well, wherever you are and whatever the weather.

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry the hag got you Lisa...get set for your March BD marathon :)
> 
> Spacegirl - Sam is right...she told us about her pink CM and look what happened to her! Never out until the painters are in full flow!
> 
> Marie and Sam - glad you are both well and incubating those beans xxx
> 
> Ella - how was the doctors appt?
> 
> Leilani - is your shoulder any better yet?
> 
> It's my Friday night today (don't ask lol) so going to enjoy a day off tomorrow but have a course on Thursday morning :(...really don't want to do it but no way out of it. GRRRRR. Looks like I will miss going to see Johnny Depp in 3D too. :( My employer is screening the new Alice in Wonderland film on Thursday night simultaneously with the world premiere in London but my OH has a curling match that night so boooooo!!!!!
> 
> Txxx

Hi huni I just seen a clip of the new Alice in Wonderland movie it looks awsome:)

Why is your employer screening it? what do you work at?


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> A non-TTC/BFP question?
> 
> Should I be upset/worried that my OH (we're not married and don't have plans to be) Googles his ex-wife? :nope:
> 
> Dr's appt was fine, btw. Saw baby and heartbeat, and "everything looks right," she said.
> 
> Thanks -- you lot really are lovely,
> Ella

Glad everything went well huni xx

On the other thing about googling exs no big deal everyone is just curious about past exes doesn't mean a thing. 

although I would ask him why he wanted to know.:kiss:


----------



## Tigger_lass

[/QUOTE]

Hi huni I just seen a clip of the new Alice in Wonderland movie it looks awsome:)

Why is your employer screening it? what do you work at?[/QUOTE]

I work for Sky and they are screening the film in London and Edinburgh for staff at the same time as the world premiere....they tend to do a lot of perks like that. 

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi huni I just seen a clip of the new Alice in Wonderland movie it looks awsome:)

Why is your employer screening it? what do you work at?[/QUOTE]

I work for Sky and they are screening the film in London and Edinburgh for staff at the same time as the world premiere....they tend to do a lot of perks like that. 

Txxx[/QUOTE]

OMG thats awesome :happydance: are you having to watch OH curling?:cry: or do you get to watch Alice in wonderland?

I am sooo jealous:blush:


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> A non-TTC/BFP question?
> 
> Should I be upset/worried that my OH (we're not married and don't have plans to be) Googles his ex-wife? :nope:
> 
> Dr's appt was fine, btw. Saw baby and heartbeat, and "everything looks right," she said.
> 
> Thanks -- you lot really are lovely,
> Ella
> 
> I often Google a few of my ex's - not sure why, probably cause I want to check that my life is better than theirs!
> 
> Glad your appointment went well, what happens next?
> 
> AFM - finished our BD marathon - which meant I also got to finish my book, however the second to last 4 pages were missing, so I had to guess what happenned in the dramatic finale of 900 pages! My arm is feeling much better, going to get a few more physio sessions, basically the pain stems from my spine, and radiates down my arm.
> 
> Have to go and supervise some kids on the water now (a lot of people's worst nightmare, but the kids are all 17/18 and there's a rescue boat if they fall in - and they have all signed a waiver!!).
> 
> More later
> 
> LxClick to expand...

goo girl leiliani on the BDathon:happydance: fx huni Babydust and I pray it's your turn huni PMA all the way :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Ps hope the arms better soon huni sounds very painful:cry:


----------



## Tigger_lass

hmmmmmm still not sure what's happening...it's an important game for him but it's johnny depp!!!


----------



## Lisa1

hahah I know what you mean OH or Johnny Depp???


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi all, just popping in quickly with the latest: got another BFN yesterday and this morning and my temp dropped today (as it always does on 12dpo), AF will be here either this eve or tomorrow so I am out this month. Cried my eyes out last night because I already knew it was 'game over' but feeling more reflective today. 

I need to have a different approach, I want this so much that it is all I can think of and when it doesn't happen it hits hard, so I am going to try to not think too much about it (yeah right :haha:) and get myself involved in lots of activities to take my mind off it. I have put my life on hold since starting to TTC so it all seems so empty when that BFP doesn't turn up. If I start planning/booking/ordering anything then maybe I will 'jinx' myself into a BFP! lol

Hopefully, DH's initial SA results will be back by the end of the next cycle (getting that done tomorrow) so I am gonna just try to forget about the whole TTC thing until then and just try to enjoy our marriage. I will pop in to see how you are all doing, promise :kiss:

Take care you lovely lot, you are all wondeful! Lots of love and hugs xxxx :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hope4BFP said:


> Hi all, just popping in quickly with the latest: got another BFN yesterday and this morning and my temp dropped today (as it always does on 12dpo), AF will be here either this eve or tomorrow so I am out this month. Cried my eyes out last night because I already knew it was 'game over' but feeling more reflective today.
> 
> I need to have a different approach, I want this so much that it is all I can think of and when it doesn't happen it hits hard, so I am going to try to not think too much about it (yeah right :haha:) and get myself involved in lots of activities to take my mind off it. I have put my life on hold since starting to TTC so it all seems so empty when that BFP doesn't turn up. If I start planning/booking/ordering anything then maybe I will 'jinx' myself into a BFP! lol
> 
> Hopefully, DH's initial SA results will be back by the end of the next cycle (getting that done tomorrow) so I am gonna just try to forget about the whole TTC thing until then and just try to enjoy our marriage. I will pop in to see how you are all doing, promise :kiss:
> 
> Take care you lovely lot, you are all wondeful! Lots of love and hugs xxxx :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sending you HUGE :hugs:!!! Do distract yourself with other things, but don't forget about us!

How's everyone today? Where are you Sam? 

:flower: to all my friends!

- Ella

P.S. Got the go-ahead from the dr. to take prenatal pilates, so will sign up for that, and for :sex:. Haven't told OH about that yet; he's out of town until Saturday. I'm not sure he's really in the mood much these days, truth be told, given all that's happened. And I'm definitely "mom" to him now, so that's an issue (a problem, really, if you're like me and am always up for some BDing). So definitely enjoy :sex: while you still can!!!!


----------



## spacegirl

Hope4BFP said:


> Hi all, just popping in quickly with the latest: got another BFN yesterday and this morning and my temp dropped today (as it always does on 12dpo), AF will be here either this eve or tomorrow so I am out this month. Cried my eyes out last night because I already knew it was 'game over' but feeling more reflective today.
> 
> I need to have a different approach, I want this so much that it is all I can think of and when it doesn't happen it hits hard, so I am going to try to not think too much about it (yeah right :haha:) and get myself involved in lots of activities to take my mind off it. I have put my life on hold since starting to TTC so it all seems so empty when that BFP doesn't turn up. If I start planning/booking/ordering anything then maybe I will 'jinx' myself into a BFP! lol
> 
> Hopefully, DH's initial SA results will be back by the end of the next cycle (getting that done tomorrow) so I am gonna just try to forget about the whole TTC thing until then and just try to enjoy our marriage. I will pop in to see how you are all doing, promise :kiss:
> 
> Take care you lovely lot, you are all wondeful! Lots of love and hugs xxxx :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm with you AF arrived in full force last night. I knew a week before this would be the case because of the cramps and thirst I normally get before. But because it was a day late I got my hopes up. This was our first proper month of trying so I thought t would work! Doh!

I just keep reading about our 15% chance or less each month and I just wonder with those chances how is it possible and is it ever going to happen as my clock is ticking louder!

Sorry feeling a bit low as I usually do with AF. I just want this so much and I'm being impatient. I need to get positive again but it's so so hard. I'm goimg to start running again soon which always lifts my mood.

Anyway, you're not alone in how you feel I guess this is all part of the journey. I hope evrything goes well for you this cycle.:hugs:


----------



## marie73

Hi all. So sorry Hope4BFP and Spacegirl that this wasn't your month. I think you're both right in focusing on other things and enjoying your relationships. Start planning hols etc. and I bet once you take your eye off the ball (!) you'll get your bfp! Sending lots of love, luck and babydust your way. Ella - how are you? I've felt rubbish today - not helped by me wearing a new dress to work which fitted perfectly about 6 weeks ago, but has felt like a straightjacket all day, especially round the boobs! I've felt really out of sorts, bad tempered enough to fall out with myself plus general bloating, intermittent nausea and discomfort! Midwife appointment tomorrow - perhaps that will put my mind to rest! I'm exhausted too. Sorry for the moans! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa1

hope4bfp and spacegirl we are gearing up for another bdathon:) it surely must be our month in March so lets get the PMA gathered up and fx for a successful month xxx


----------



## Lisa1

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...treatment.html 

I seen this on another thread and I think I will go with this, this month:) OH is going on a stag weekend and again this month we might miss O:( but I am not stressing it will happen when it happens:)

Babydust xx


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello :flower:

I'm so sorry Spacegirl and Hope that :witch: is just plain rude! Lisa PMA and March Madness. Bring it on. How are you Leilani? Tracey are you snowed in?

I've not been myself the last couple of days just feeling generally out of it. I've had a monster headache for 3 days and I'm exhausted due to not sleeping properly. I'm visiting the bathroom twice a night! 

As my DH is away I am having to be in the park with the dogs at 7.15am and rushing around to open up the office for 8.30am and put up with workers and their offensive perfume. :sick: 

Sorry, bad mood alert :blush:

I'm only 6wks tomorrow and there is such a long way to go before I can find out if everything is ok. I've booked in for a private scan on Friday 12th March when my hubby is home. 

Ella the day my DH went away he said he felt weird about :sex: and that maybe we should wait until the scan so we know everything is ok. He is going to take some convicing that he won't hurt me or the baby. The way my bbs feel right now I couldn't imagine anything worse and a sports bra isn't exactly sexy either if I was to leave it on! :haha:

Big hugs to you all, at least it's the weekend so I can sleep on demand. x


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Snow all gone again...can't wait for spring!

I'm on CD29 and my temperature dipped this morning so expecting AF anytime. I'm not worried about it as I had already discounted this month due to being ill.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## marie73

How's everyone this evening? It's Friday and the weekend starts here! Thank goodness! Friday night takeaway - need to be a little careful that I don't have too hot a curry! Feeling much better today after my rubbish day yesterday. Been to meet midwife this afternoon. Now thinking about outcome of nuchal scan which I need to arrange in about 4 weeks. Feels a bit weird as I won't be seen now until I see the consultant at about 12 weeks due to my thyroid issues. When will the worry end?! Hope everyone's well and planning lovely things for the weekend! :coffee:


----------



## Tigger_lass

I wish Marie...I'm working all weekend. Today was my monday :(


----------



## lola13

Hey Lisa, the link in your post isn't working...can you point me somewhere else to find it?

Well at 9dpo today I'm having usual pre-AF symptoms. I know I shouldn't assume at this point, but it feels like another failed attempt. uggh I feel defective :(


----------



## Lisa1

It's about this woman named zita west who is a fertility expert, it's on page two at the bottom on the ttc, might be third page if you read this later.


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi All
> 
> Snow all gone again...can't wait for spring!
> 
> I'm on CD29 and my temperature dipped this morning so expecting AF anytime. I'm not worried about it as I had already discounted this month due to being ill.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

:hugs: next month Hun xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi you beautiful lot!

Screw the :witch:! Have some wine, yummy food, and gear up for the next month!

I'm okay... some spotting yesterday and cramping today, which is from my pap smear on Tuesday (I hope!!). The worry never ends, so far as I can tell. The next scan is at 12 weeks, three weeks away. That will be OH's first time seeing the miracle princess. 

I always hoped to be one of those fabulous mummies who have a gorgeous bump but don't gain an ounce anywhere else. Not to be! My hips, thighs, tummy, and chest are all expanding at an alarming rate!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Ella, Beanhopes & Maria!

I got a few questions for you I hope you don't mind ! you don't have to answer of course!

What was your plan for getting pregnant? did you do it everyday? EOD? did you BD throughout cycle or just fertile period? when you did get pregnant do you think it was because you did something different this cycle?

Sorry just trying to think what's best to try this cycle!

Cxxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey

I'm officially confused! Temp'd this morning as normal and put it into FF which has now said that it can't confidently confirm I've ovulated this month based on temps as the temp i put in today was 0.1 degree higher than yesterday (and almost returned to my coverline) and FF obviously expected it to stay low. Hello??????? It was snowing yesterday...snow = cold = lower temp! FF has removed my coverline now and put me on a long cycle. I feel pre-menstrual, I'm sure AF is on the way.

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Beanhopes

spacegirl said:


> Hi Ella, Beanhopes & Maria!
> 
> I got a few questions for you I hope you don't mind ! you don't have to answer of course!
> 
> What was your plan for getting pregnant? did you do it everyday? EOD? did you BD throughout cycle or just fertile period? when you did get pregnant do you think it was because you did something different this cycle?
> 
> Sorry just trying to think what's best to try this cycle!
> 
> Cxxx

Hi C

No problem about asking questions I'd just love to have the magic answers for all of you lovely ladies. 

For me and DH the month we got pregnant I was ill and we didn't really :sex: as much as we should have. We did 3 times in total the whole month! The only different thing I did was take B-Complex and EPO on the run up to Oving. I didn't test for ov at all and just took it by ewcm. That month I did have a lot and also blood streaks in it (sorry tmi!). It was the first time I'd ever had that.

We also had a bit of an argument about how much pressure I was putting on us to get pregnant asap. That kind of dampened the mood for :sex: the rest of the month! 

I didn't have any symptoms at all just tired on the lead up to AF and also very vivid dreams. Especially the dream about being pregnant which made me test the next morning and then I got the best surprise. :cloud9:

The best advice I can give is really just try and relax about it and "know" that it will happen soon. :hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm officially confused! Temp'd this morning as normal and put it into FF which has now said that it can't confidently confirm I've ovulated this month based on temps as the temp i put in today was 0.1 degree higher than yesterday (and almost returned to my coverline) and FF obviously expected it to stay low. Hello??????? It was snowing yesterday...snow = cold = lower temp! FF has removed my coverline now and put me on a long cycle. I feel pre-menstrual, I'm sure AF is on the way.
> 
> Anyone else had this happen?

Sorry honey I really don't know. FF confused my temps etc all the time and move things around. Surely if your temp is rising nearing to AF that's a good sign??

xxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey everyone

AF arrived today....really ok with it and OH said he knew i was pre-menstrual....something about my lovely, pleasant demeanor lol

Onwards and upwards!!!!

PMA and lotsa luv

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> AF arrived today....really ok with it and OH said he knew i was pre-menstrual....something about my lovely, pleasant demeanor lol
> 
> Onwards and upwards!!!!
> 
> PMA and lotsa luv
> 
> Txxx

:hugs: huni xxx you weren't allowed to get preggers this month huni!! cause you and me are getting preggers next month with Leliani and the rest of the girls xx PMA rocks March come on :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)


----------



## Lisa1

well reflexology was awesome today I fell asleep lol we had a consultation before hand and I told her that we were TTC and that my work gave me loads of stress:( So she worked on my Ovarys and tried to destress me it was excellent and only cost £30 quid so next week is Ovulation on Sunday so i am having another session on saturday:( OH is away on a stag do till Sunday so poor hungover OH is getting jumped when he gets home:)

I have a smear test on Monday morning and I will make an appointment to have my CD21 bloods done when I am in although I won't need he results as i will be preggers by then:) PMA


----------



## Deb111

Lisa1 said:


> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> AF arrived today....really ok with it and OH said he knew i was pre-menstrual....something about my lovely, pleasant demeanor lol
> 
> Onwards and upwards!!!!
> 
> PMA and lotsa luv
> 
> Txxx
> 
> :hugs: huni xxx you weren't allowed to get preggers this month huni!! cause you and me are getting preggers next month with Leliani and the rest of the girls xx PMA rocks March come on :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)Click to expand...

I'm joining you girls and getting pregnant in march too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leilani

Spacegirl - sorry the witch got you. What is your plan of attack for this cycle. Ditto for Hope4 and Tracey - gotta love your OH for pointing out your pleasant demeanor!

Marie - are you thinking about getting an amnio done? It's something I've been thinking about (when the time comes). I know, purely based on nothing but our ages, we'll probably get an alarming probability of there being a chromosome disorder, it's a tricky one.

Ella - Have you resorted to buying some new clothes yet, or will you battle on a bit longer? You could always get those things that extend your waistbands! What's with your OH and BDing, is he nervous about doing some damage?

Sam - is your DH away until the 12th - that's a long time away! Good job you've already got your BFP!

Lola - any sign of the :witch: yet?

Lisa - the reflexology sounds good, I had a quick look at it when I saw that link in that other post, so if I don't catch with the March Madness, I might give it a shot

Deb - glad you're well and truely back on the BD bandwagon.

Lou Lou - where are you? Are you playing host to the :witch:? I hope not.

Hope I've not forgotten anyone!

As for me, had my day disrupted due to the Tsunami alert in the Pacific - was suposed to be with 50 of my kids taking part in the annual dragonboat festival, but as a precaution it was abandoned, so DH came and picked me up and we went out to lunch instead! 

My arm is almost back to full strength - apparantly it's all postural, I blame sitting at my computer at work and at home, and the weekend of hunched up sailing was the staw that broke the camels back (literally!!!). I just need to remember to do my exercises.

Almost into the 1WW, but have another busy week at work, so will try and keep my mind occupied! 


PMA and :dust: all round


----------



## marie73

Morning all! Hope everyone (apart from poor Tracey at work) is having a good weekend! Leilani - glad your arm is recovering well. In answer to the question re amnio we've already decided to have a nuchal scan at about 12 weeks which will hopefully improve the age related statistics in relation to chromosomal abnormalities. I'll be guided by that in terms of any further investigations. We'll have to pay for the nuchal scan and then you miss out on your NHS dating scan. Never mind! I think I'll be happier knowing my individual risk. Enjoy your Sunday! (Leilani - you'll be approaching Monday!) :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> AF arrived today....really ok with it and OH said he knew i was pre-menstrual....something about my lovely, pleasant demeanor lol
> 
> Onwards and upwards!!!!
> 
> PMA and lotsa luv
> 
> Txxx
> 
> :hugs: huni xxx you weren't allowed to get preggers this month huni!! cause you and me are getting preggers next month with Leliani and the rest of the girls xx PMA rocks March come on :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm joining you girls and getting pregnant in march too!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes huni:thumbup: roll on the O and :sex:


----------



## barbarap

Hi everyone,
Back from skiing holiday yesterday night and have been reading all your posts.
Glad to see all the preggie ones are doing fine and despite AF visiting others, the attitude is still positive :flower:
Didn't :sex: as much as I had planned to, we were knackered the first few days and then I worked out I should be ovulating tomorrow so we only did it a couple of times. Thing is that I can't get that smiley face on the ovulation test :nope: not even today and despite having typical ovulation pains. Bit upset this is happening on the first month I start trying :growlmad: but will keep :sex: as if this weekend was my most fertile part of the month.
Anyhow, glad to be back with y'all...
B.


----------



## zero7

Hi Honies. Sorry I am always AWOL, don't always get time to get on here and also I suppose that I lack a little PMA sometimes. Its been two years now since we started trying :cry: and I bore myself with saying 'the witch got me again'!!! (which she did on Friday btw) 

Ok, so I have managed to get pregnant twice so thats a good thing and all my tests have come back with good results and I have an appointment at the end of March with FS who will hopefully say I can get an HSG done so feel free to kick me up the arse for feeling sorry for myself! :dohh:

Leilani- I'm pleased to hear your arm is feeling better hon. :hugs:

Lisa- the reflexology sounds wonderful- makes me feel lovely and sleepy just thinking about it! 

Barbara- I never used to be able to get a smiley face on those ov tests either and I deffo ovulate so don't worry yourself about it. :hugs: I gave up in the end and went by signs and symptoms instead. As long as you are having nookie two/three times a week especially around your fertile window- you'll be fine! :hugs:

Spacegirl- One of times I got pregnant was in the month that we had very little sex compared to other months (think it was about twice around fertile window) so you dont need to be at it like rabbits!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok - sending love hugs and babydust.........xxxxxxx


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone!

Barb, keep testing a few more days. I was surprised how late I get the "go sign". I have EWCM for a few days and it's usually starting to dry up when I test positive. So you might need to keep going or you cold miss it. 

I'm on day 25 now, so I'll know in a few more days. So far it still feels like an ordinary cycle.

I just want to say it feels so good to have know others my age are in the same boat. My friends have all had their children, so sharing with you guys helps me feel normal & that it's going to be OK.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

Sorry to go missing. I feel LIKE CRAP. On toast. With jam. Everything that everyone says happens around 6 weeks -- queasy, bone-crushingly tired, mega boobs, weepiness -- has hit me at 8 1/2. The best thing I read recently said that "normal" in pregnancy is just whatever is normal for you!

I think that's true for TTC as well... the most important thing is to be attuned to your own body. What others do or feel or recommend might not work for you. Trust yourself!

Truth be told I'm perfectly happy feeling like crap, because I'm glad to have symptoms! And OH and I DTD last night... so that was good! Actually great! :)

I'm trying not to think to far ahead about after the baby comes: finances, taking time off, going back to work, commuting between residences (we have a house in the burbs where OH works, and a place in the city where I work and go back and forth, but never at the same time... too complicated to explain). Anyway, I'm just trying to enjoy the moment. 

My nuchal scan is at 11 weeks as part of a routine ultrasound. I hope to hear the heartbeat then, having seen it twice now!

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone!

-- Ella


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry to go missing. I feel LIKE CRAP. On toast. With jam. Everything that everyone says happens around 6 weeks -- queasy, bone-crushingly tired, mega boobs, weepiness -- has hit me at 8 1/2. The best thing I read recently said that "normal" in pregnancy is just whatever is normal for you!
> 
> I think that's true for TTC as well... the most important thing is to be attuned to your own body. What others do or feel or recommend might not work for you. Trust yourself!
> 
> Truth be told I'm perfectly happy feeling like crap, because I'm glad to have symptoms! And OH and I DTD last night... so that was good! Actually great! :)
> 
> I'm trying not to think to far ahead about after the baby comes: finances, taking time off, going back to work, commuting between residences (we have a house in the burbs where OH works, and a place in the city where I work and go back and forth, but never at the same time... too complicated to explain). Anyway, I'm just trying to enjoy the moment.
> 
> My nuchal scan is at 11 weeks as part of a routine ultrasound. I hope to hear the heartbeat then, having seen it twice now!
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> -- Ella

I can honestly say i've never been happier that you feel like crap lol cause I know it is making you feel better knowing bean princess is causing havock lol

Hopefully it doesn't last to long huni xx:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

Well got y smear today and I have thrush she gave me an oral tablet since I am before O and said to take one every month when I get my period for 6 months, which should clear the infection.

Apparently having thrush can affect getting pregnant? not sure gonna google now.


----------



## spacegirl

Beanhopes said:


> spacegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ella, Beanhopes & Maria!
> 
> I got a few questions for you I hope you don't mind ! you don't have to answer of course!
> 
> What was your plan for getting pregnant? did you do it everyday? EOD? did you BD throughout cycle or just fertile period? when you did get pregnant do you think it was because you did something different this cycle?
> 
> Sorry just trying to think what's best to try this cycle!
> 
> Cxxx
> 
> Hi C
> 
> No problem about asking questions I'd just love to have the magic answers for all of you lovely ladies.
> 
> For me and DH the month we got pregnant I was ill and we didn't really :sex: as much as we should have. We did 3 times in total the whole month! The only different thing I did was take B-Complex and EPO on the run up to Oving. I didn't test for ov at all and just took it by ewcm. That month I did have a lot and also blood streaks in it (sorry tmi!). It was the first time I'd ever had that.
> 
> We also had a bit of an argument about how much pressure I was putting on us to get pregnant asap. That kind of dampened the mood for :sex: the rest of the month!
> 
> I didn't have any symptoms at all just tired on the lead up to AF and also very vivid dreams. Especially the dream about being pregnant which made me test the next morning and then I got the best surprise. :cloud9:
> 
> The best advice I can give is really just try and relax about it and "know" that it will happen soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for this! I'll buy some of that EPO this week! Also drinking grapefruit juice to help with EWCM.

Hope all the BFP girls are happy and healthy and bring on more BFPs March!

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## spacegirl

Lisa1 said:


> Well got y smear today and I have thrush she gave me an oral tablet since I am before O and said to take one every month when I get my period for 6 months, which should clear the infection.
> 
> Apparently having thrush can affect getting pregnant? not sure gonna google now.

Sorry to hear that Lisa. Hope it clears quickly:hugs:

this may answer your question...

https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Can_You_Get_Pregnant_While_You_Have_a_Yeast_Infection


----------



## Lisa1

spacegirl said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Well got y smear today and I have thrush she gave me an oral tablet since I am before O and said to take one every month when I get my period for 6 months, which should clear the infection.
> 
> Apparently having thrush can affect getting pregnant? not sure gonna google now.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Lisa. Hope it clears quickly:hugs:
> 
> this may answer your question...
> 
> https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Can_You_Get_Pregnant_While_You_Have_a_Yeast_InfectionClick to expand...

Thanks Spacegirl:kiss:

Much better no O not due till the 8th so I have a good week to clear it up:)


----------



## spacegirl

lola13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Barb, keep testing a few more days. I was surprised how late I get the "go sign". I have EWCM for a few days and it's usually starting to dry up when I test positive. So you might need to keep going or you cold miss it.
> 
> I'm on day 25 now, so I'll know in a few more days. So far it still feels like an ordinary cycle.
> 
> I just want to say it feels so good to have know others my age are in the same boat. My friends have all had their children, so sharing with you guys helps me feel normal & that it's going to be OK.

Me too. Feel positive that others are trying at this age and having success. Just have to be patient (which I'm not!). :dohh:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Got an appointment for CD3 bloods tomorrow at my GP's. I'm CD5 tomorrow but when I spoke to the doctor today she said that it was fine in terms of my cycle. I've also got an appointment for cd21 test too - FX'd that all is well. She was very encouraging and it felt good to know that she was so positive about our chances. OH will be going in for SA too...;)

Ella - i'm so glad you're feeling sick! I know that sounds terrible but i'm sure you understand what i mean hun xxx Better late than never.

Txxx



AF has gone thank god (i absolutely detest her lol) so hopefully she won't be back. PMA!!!


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Hope you're all ok - sorry not been round much but missed you all

Went for swabs today with nurse at dr's. She wasn't prepared to take the risk with the fact that I'm in the 1WW as one swab has to be a high vaginal one and the other is an endocervical one so she suggested I go back in 2 weeks (which wasn't an issue as we haven't had a date through for our follow up appt with FS yet)

Anyway, I just tried to book the appt and she is away that week and the following one, but can fit me in in 4 weeks time (as in 28 days time and at exact same point in my cycle!!) Not happy to see other nurse really as I don't know her and this one is so patient and understanding of the problem I have with these kind of test.

It's so frustrating! Why can't anything be easy?! If I wait for her to link in with my cycle, we're looking at 6 weeks which is going to delay the FS appt 

:-k


----------



## Lisa1

Good luck tracey xx I'm glad you feel better and more confident pma huni xx aww debs that's so far away maybe you can pluck up the courage to see another doc :hugs:

I got the taking charge of your fertility and I am nearly half way through it tonite! What an amazing book! It really is a must girls If you dnt have it already.


----------



## Deb111

So ... AF turned up this afternoon, a day early with none of my usual pre AF symptoms ... so I could have had the swabs done yesterday afterall and if I'd have had my usual pre AF symptoms, I would have told her to go ahead ... so frustrating!


----------



## Leilani

Deb111 said:


> So ... AF turned up this afternoon, a day early with none of my usual pre AF symptoms ... so I could have had the swabs done yesterday afterall and if I'd have had my usual pre AF symptoms, I would have told her to go ahead ... so frustrating!


Grrr - how annoying, on so many levels.

Is your cycle of an appropriate length that you still get another shot at a March BFP?


----------



## lola13

Sorry, Deb. If it's any consolation, I doubt they would have done the swab even with the absence of symptoms. They say you can't assume with or without symptoms.


----------



## lola13

Just found out another friend is having her 2nd baby in less time than I've been trying for my first. Trying to be gracious but mostly just feeling bitter.


----------



## EllaMom2B

lola13 said:


> Just found out another friend is having her 2nd baby in less time than I've been trying for my first. Trying to be gracious but mostly just feeling bitter.

Aw, hun :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> So ... AF turned up this afternoon, a day early with none of my usual pre AF symptoms ... so I could have had the swabs done yesterday afterall and if I'd have had my usual pre AF symptoms, I would have told her to go ahead ... so frustrating!
> 
> 
> Grrr - how annoying, on so many levels.
> 
> Is your cycle of an appropriate length that you still get another shot at a March BFP?Click to expand...

26 - 28 days hun so I doubt it :shrug:


----------



## Deb111

lola13 said:


> Just found out another friend is having her 2nd baby in less time than I've been trying for my first. Trying to be gracious but mostly just feeling bitter.

Sending you lots of hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1

lola13 said:


> Just found out another friend is having her 2nd baby in less time than I've been trying for my first. Trying to be gracious but mostly just feeling bitter.

:hugs: huni xx


----------



## Lisa1

Toni weschler taking charge of your fertility all 383 pages read in a couple of evenings I am now a fertility Doctor lol

Amazing girls a real must for ttc I have just downloaded the software to record my cycles. Only thing worrying me is my light periods which she also says could be an issue. So am going to investigate that more although not worry about it to much.


----------



## Leilani

Lisa1 said:


> Toni weschler taking charge of your fertility all 383 pages read in a couple of evenings I am now a fertility Doctor lol
> 
> Amazing girls a real must for ttc I have just downloaded the software to record my cycles. Only thing worrying me is my light periods which she also says could be an issue. So am going to investigate that more although not worry about it to much.

I've been sporadically concerned about my light flows, but haven't been able to find much Googled evidence that I should be concerned about - not that it stops me worrying!!

Just checked, our local library has this book, but it is on loan at the mo, and they don't keep it in stock at Borders. I might just have to fork out the $2 to reserve it at the library, just need to find my library card!

I'm guessing I'm 10DPO today - will look in my ticker in a mo. DH has had an upset stomach for the past 2 days and been off work, I've been fine - and we eat the same things - including the same main and dessert when we went out for my B'day meal on Tuesday night. I'm thinking maybe it's a bug, and my tummy is felling a bit ill this evening, so not sure if it's a bug or a baby!! I don't have any symptoms,and won't be testing before Weds, as early HPTs just aren't available widely here.

How is everyone?

Deb- you still have a shot at March BFP - Fingers crossed.


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello :flower:

Apologies for my absense. I'm keeping a low profile as I don't want to be upsetting any of you lovely ladies by putting my size 5 :bfp: feet in anywhere.

I just wanted to comment on your light flow posts to try and ease your concerns. 

My cycle was between 26-28 days and I had an incredibly light flow which lasted 2 days in total. Some months I only had to use a liner as I never had enough of a flow to need anything else. I tended to only lose anything if I went to the loo. Maybe my pelvic floor muscles are extra strong and held everything in!

A friend of the family, who is a midwife said that so long as you still have a bleed once a month then everything should be fine.

Sending you all lots of :dust:, PMA and :hugs:

x


----------



## lola13

Right on time, she got me this morning. I'm going to have an HSG done hopefully next month. If all looks good there, I suspect my doc will prescribe clomid. I wouldn't mind having twins, I just hope it won't be 8 :)


----------



## alice2010

I am new here. 39 yo and hoping I am pregnant. I am 12 dpo and got a negative this morning. If I concieve this will be my first child. 

I have had symptoms since day 3: pinkish discharge when I wipe that continued on and off for 4 or 5 days. Now I have a light tan watery discharge that happens a couple of times a day and I have to wear a liner. Boobs were very sore the last 2 days but today they feel a bit more normal. Light nausea for the past 2 days. Feeling energetic and extremely tired on and off. Also I have been more interested in sex than usual. 

My AF is due on Monday...this will be the longest weeknd ever!!!


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> Apologies for my absense. I'm keeping a low profile as I don't want to be upsetting any of you lovely ladies by putting my size 5 :bfp: feet in anywhere.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on your light flow posts to try and ease your concerns.
> 
> My cycle was between 26-28 days and I had an incredibly light flow which lasted 2 days in total. Some months I only had to use a liner as I never had enough of a flow to need anything else. I tended to only lose anything if I went to the loo. Maybe my pelvic floor muscles are extra strong and held everything in!
> 
> A friend of the family, who is a midwife said that so long as you still have a bleed once a month then everything should be fine.
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust:, PMA and :hugs:
> 
> x

Hun you won't stick your size5 :bfp: foot in it lol it helps me to share your journey and gives me hope.

So come on tell me everything when the next scan how you feel have you told people etc? I wanna know it all:thumbup::kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> Apologies for my absense. I'm keeping a low profile as I don't want to be upsetting any of you lovely ladies by putting my size 5 :bfp: feet in anywhere.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on your light flow posts to try and ease your concerns.
> 
> My cycle was between 26-28 days and I had an incredibly light flow which lasted 2 days in total. Some months I only had to use a liner as I never had enough of a flow to need anything else. I tended to only lose anything if I went to the loo. Maybe my pelvic floor muscles are extra strong and held everything in!
> 
> A friend of the family, who is a midwife said that so long as you still have a bleed once a month then everything should be fine.
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust:, PMA and :hugs:
> 
> x

Oh thank god!!! Thanks Ella


----------



## Lisa1

alice2010 said:


> I am new here. 39 yo and hoping I am pregnant. I am 12 dpo and got a negative this morning. If I concieve this will be my first child.
> 
> I have had symptoms since day 3: pinkish discharge when I wipe that continued on and off for 4 or 5 days. Now I have a light tan watery discharge that happens a couple of times a day and I have to wear a liner. Boobs were very sore the last 2 days but today they feel a bit more normal. Light nausea for the past 2 days. Feeling energetic and extremely tired on and off. Also I have been more interested in sex than usual.
> 
> My AF is due on Monday...this will be the longest weeknd ever!!!

Welcome Alice:flower: OMG this will be a really long weekend for you, fx it's the last month you will be waiting for your AF.


----------



## Leilani

Hi Alice :wave:

Welcome, how long have you been TTC? Tell us about yourself? I'm almost at the same stage in my cycle as you, my AF is due Tuesday afternoon/night. 

Luckily I have a full on weekend planned - friend staying friday, visiting another friend on Sat with her 2 week old baby, tidying our pig-sty of a house on Sat arvo, and the re-scheduled dragonboating with the kids on Sunday followed by a football match late Sunday arvo. I hope I don't feel the need to be on knicker-watch on Sunday, as port-a-loos and the stadium toilets aren't that nice!

Lisa - are you all geared up for your BDathon? DO you have anything special planned?


----------



## alice2010

Leilani & Lisa,

Thanks for the welcomes! I have been dreaming of having a baby for a few years now. I was in a 6 year relationship with a guy who kept making excuses...finally I got the guts to end it with him. I am with a new guy now and was not trying but not being too careful either....just started having all the signs...I am hoping with all my heart...

It feels good to have people in the same time clock! YAY!!


----------



## Lisa1

aww gud for you huni we are all in the same boat! you seem to have it all going on streaked cm etc fx for you xxx

Hoping it's your turn x


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Hi Alice :wave:
> 
> Welcome, how long have you been TTC? Tell us about yourself? I'm almost at the same stage in my cycle as you, my AF is due Tuesday afternoon/night.
> 
> Luckily I have a full on weekend planned - friend staying friday, visiting another friend on Sat with her 2 week old baby, tidying our pig-sty of a house on Sat arvo, and the re-scheduled dragonboating with the kids on Sunday followed by a football match late Sunday arvo. I hope I don't feel the need to be on knicker-watch on Sunday, as port-a-loos and the stadium toilets aren't that nice!
> 
> Lisa - are you all geared up for your BDathon? DO you have anything special planned?

lol bdathon!!! OH is away on a stag do aarrggghh last month I was outta town this month it's him, but t be honest on reading the book I am more knowledgable and maybe more relaxed. 

So my new ttc will go something like this= temping every morning also recording my cm which apparently is the key to all this babymaking malarcky!! which I kinda knew but didn't pay much attention to lol

Oh and relaxing loads more:happydance: The temping will tell me loads of info about when I ovulate and also when I get pregnant before I miss a period:happydance:


----------



## alice2010

I went to the bathroom about an hour ago and discovered red and dark red blood. I am cramping very lightly. I am so scared that I may be miscarrying. :( It could be implantation bleeding too..this is such an emotional rollercoaster. My boobs quit hurting today. Sorry, I am just feeling so scared and sad and confused.


----------



## Tigger_lass

alice2010 said:


> I went to the bathroom about an hour ago and discovered red and dark red blood. I am cramping very lightly. I am so scared that I may be miscarrying. :( It could be implantation bleeding too..this is such an emotional rollercoaster. My boobs quit hurting today. Sorry, I am just feeling so scared and sad and confused.

Hi Alice

I'm sorry that you're feeling like this. TTC is a total rollercoaster -we've all been like this.

It sounds as though AF is here rather than a MC but I do understand how you're feeling. :hugs:

Take care and PMA

Tracey
xxx


----------



## barbarap

alice2010 said:


> I went to the bathroom about an hour ago and discovered red and dark red blood. I am cramping very lightly. I am so scared that I may be miscarrying. :( It could be implantation bleeding too..this is such an emotional rollercoaster. My boobs quit hurting today. Sorry, I am just feeling so scared and sad and confused.

Hello Alice,
Welcome and sorry to hear about your bleeding.
Maybe one of the other girls could tell you what implantation bleeding was like for them. I'm no expert, but trying to stay positive for you I would think that there wouldn't be much blood if you had a miscarriage at such an early stage. 
What does everyone else think?
B.


----------



## lola13

I'm no expert either, but at 12/13 dpo, I would guess it's just regular AF. I've had odd cycles with some spotting between O & AF, other times she just comes on with a vengeance right when she's expected. We've all also had symptoms that convinced us we were preggers along the way - it's normal. Sorry about the emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Lisa1

Alice :hugs: ttc is crap sometimes hun:( symptoms are a nightmare and can be so hard


----------



## Lisa1

hello lovely ladies hope you are all well? I was out with my gf's last noght went for an indian and drunk bucket loads of red wine lol had a good gossip and catch up:) my OH is away on a stag weekend in Glasgow and will be home in time for the eggy:):happydance: so today I had more reflexogly and went shopping as the girls are coming to mine for dinner and drinkies:) 

I have decided to make a mental effort to enjoy myself more and relax about TTC the taking charge of your fertility book I read has really made me relax about the whole thing:)

I may be 36 but I don't care I can achieve a pregnancy and many girls in there 20's take over a year to get preggers. So I shake a huge vat of wine at TTC this evening and will be looking at a :bfp: on the 23rd of March lol PMA BABY :baby:


----------



## Deb111

Hi Lisa

Glad you are having a good weekend! I know what you mean about relaxing about the whole thing - I have tried to back off from the whole TTC thing and chill out a bit more and it's definitely helped our relationship and our sex life ... which in turn has helped me to relax ... so roll on the :bfp:


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Glad you are having a good weekend! I know what you mean about relaxing about the whole thing - I have tried to back off from the whole TTC thing and chill out a bit more and it's definitely helped our relationship and our sex life ... which in turn has helped me to relax ... so roll on the :bfp:

Well the girls have left now after a good meal and a few drinks:thumbup: missing my OH can't wait till he gets home tomorrow:cry:

fx Deb must be time for some more :bfp:


----------



## Lisa1

Well girlies your all being very quiet where is everyone in there cycles?

I am cd13 waiting for O and OH lol


----------



## Leilani

Hey there.

So I'm on CD26 or somthing, but the worst thing is, I'm now 37!!

Had a good birthday - apart from some work issues - which always happen on/around my birthday - as it's also the time of year we have to do all sort of things for the Ministry of Education to determine the school's funding/staffing for the year. We went out for dinner - it was good, made better by a gift-voucher we were given as a wedding gift, so it only cost us $20. We woulddn't go back and pay full price mind you!

Spent most of today with 50 kids, then the late afternoon with 32 000 football fans. I'd never been to a footie match before, it was quite good fun, but soooo hot, we had to move seats at half time, as we were melting/burning in our allocated seats!

So trying not to think about what could happen over te next couple of days, I don't want to get my hopes up, and I have no symptoms, but.....

Lisa - enjoy your DH's return!


----------



## barbarap

Lisa1 said:


> Well girlies your all being very quiet where is everyone in there cycles?
> 
> I am cd13 waiting for O and OH lol


Hi Lisa,
I'm on 5dpo, so pretty much in limbo, I would say. Analyzing any little pain or twinge in my tummy and then reminding myself that it's way too early and it means nothing.

Alice,
Did you determine if your bleeding was AF?

B.


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Hey there.
> 
> So I'm on CD26 or somthing, but the worst thing is, I'm now 37!!
> 
> Had a good birthday - apart from some work issues - which always happen on/around my birthday - as it's also the time of year we have to do all sort of things for the Ministry of Education to determine the school's funding/staffing for the year. We went out for dinner - it was good, made better by a gift-voucher we were given as a wedding gift, so it only cost us $20. We woulddn't go back and pay full price mind you!
> 
> Spent most of today with 50 kids, then the late afternoon with 32 000 football fans. I'd never been to a footie match before, it was quite good fun, but soooo hot, we had to move seats at half time, as we were melting/burning in our allocated seats!
> 
> So trying not to think about what could happen over te next couple of days, I don't want to get my hopes up, and I have no symptoms, but.....
> 
> Lisa - enjoy your DH's return!

Happy birthday Leliani:kiss: if I was at a football match over here in Iorthern Ireland I would have to move seats because I would be frozen solid:(

fx for the next fews days huni xx


----------



## Lisa1

barbarap said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Well girlies your all being very quiet where is everyone in there cycles?
> 
> I am cd13 waiting for O and OH lol
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> I'm on 5dpo, so pretty much in limbo, I would say. Analyzing any little pain or twinge in my tummy and then reminding myself that it's way too early and it means nothing.
> 
> Alice,
> Did you determine if your bleeding was AF?
> 
> B.Click to expand...

me to hun Limbo till the eggy pops out, my OH has just arrived home and he is wrecked from a weekend drinking:( gonna have to pull out all the stops to get some:sex: from him:( 

I might just sneak up on him lol although his spermies are prob drunk from all the alcohol so they might be useless!!!:dohh:


----------



## alice2010

barbarap said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Alice,
> Did you determine if your bleeding was AF?
> 
> B.
> 
> I am assuming it was AF. I have been bleeding for 2 1/2 days. It is lighter and lighter but all my symptoms are gone including the tight little knot like feeling I had in my abdomen. I just feel normal again. sigh.
> 
> I guess at 39 it was just too good to be true. At least I know I am fertile though. :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa1

alice2010 said:


> barbarap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Alice,
> Did you determine if your bleeding was AF?
> 
> B.
> 
> I am assuming it was AF. I have been bleeding for 2 1/2 days. It is lighter and lighter but all my symptoms are gone including the tight little knot like feeling I had in my abdomen. I just feel normal again. sigh.
> 
> I guess at 39 it was just too good to be true. At least I know I am fertile though. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww:hugs: huni
> 
> ttc is hard as AF symptoms and :bfp: symptoms ar so similar which makes it harder, plus hen your TTC you notice evry little thing. I came of the bcp and the withdrawal is like being pregnant for the first three months every month I thought that's it I am preggers.
> 
> But huni chin up and PMA cause yes you are fertile and it's just a matter of time before you get your :bfp:Click to expand...


----------



## spacegirl

Lisa1 said:


> Well girlies your all being very quiet where is everyone in there cycles?
> 
> I am cd13 waiting for O and OH lol

Hey Lisa, 

I'm cd13 waiting for a steady temp rise. Got a temp rise yesterday so was pleased but today it was back down to low temp. The room was v cold this morning though could that be why it was low? (clutching at staws I know!!). I didn't feel any ovulation twinges this month which worried me slightly but i've not paid much attention before so I don't know if i get them every month anyway..

I've just bought a clearblue fertility monitor just to get me more obsessed than I already am! If I could just get the all clear saying I'm (still) fertile I'd probably relax a bit more abt the whole thing and be more patient/positive.

grrrr...

Hope you had a great birthday Leilani. Love and PMA to all xxx


----------



## Lisa1

spacegirl said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Well girlies your all being very quiet where is everyone in there cycles?
> 
> I am cd13 waiting for O and OH lol
> 
> Hey Lisa,
> 
> I'm cd13 waiting for a steady temp rise. Got a temp rise yesterday so was pleased but today it was back down to low temp. The room was v cold this morning though could that be why it was low? (clutching at staws I know!!). I didn't feel any ovulation twinges this month which worried me slightly but i've not paid much attention before so I don't know if i get them every month anyway..
> 
> I've just bought a clearblue fertility monitor just to get me more obsessed than I already am! If I could just get the all clear saying I'm (still) fertile I'd probably relax a bit more abt the whole thing and be more patient/positive.
> 
> grrrr...
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday Leilani. Love and PMA to all xxxClick to expand...

hey hun hope it's the cold room fx for you:kiss:

I just got my +OPK right on cd14 of a 28day cycle god I really couldn't be more text book if I tried lol 

been reading taking charge of your fertility which reminds you that O can happen at any stage so I had been hoping that I have been missing mine but no looks like I O exactly and BD exactly right on time!!!! So frustrating as I really can't think what else to do:cry: So I have some preseed gonna use that tonight hope for he best fx girlies and PMA


----------



## Deb111

spacegirl said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Well girlies your all being very quiet where is everyone in there cycles?
> 
> I am cd13 waiting for O and OH lol
> 
> Hey Lisa,
> 
> I'm cd13 waiting for a steady temp rise. Got a temp rise yesterday so was pleased but today it was back down to low temp. The room was v cold this morning though could that be why it was low? (clutching at staws I know!!). I didn't feel any ovulation twinges this month which worried me slightly but i've not paid much attention before so I don't know if i get them every month anyway..
> 
> I've just bought a clearblue fertility monitor just to get me more obsessed than I already am! If I could just get the all clear saying I'm (still) fertile I'd probably relax a bit more abt the whole thing and be more patient/positive.
> 
> grrrr...
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday Leilani. Love and PMA to all xxxClick to expand...

Have you thought about getting a home test? - I got one a few months ago (will find out name if you're interested) - it checks to see if you've got a high level of some hormone that tells you if you're heading for the menopause - sorry that's a bit vague, but I know it helped put my mind at rest a little xx


----------



## Leilani

Here's what Deb is talking about.

I've thought about buying one, but with everything else down here TTC related, they are stupidly expensive. I've also has the FSH test done as part of my CD3 bloods, and whilst my GP didn't give me any actual numbers, she said things were as they should be at my age - which didn't fill me with confidence, but I figure I'm not past it yet.

On knicker watch here, have had creamy CM today, but that's what I always get at the end of the month, so not reading anything into anything really. So it's 15DPO and 15 is the longest luteal phase I've had in the few months I've been using my monitor, last cycle was 15 and the 2 before were 14.

Hope you had some quality BDing Lisa!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Been lurking rather than posting lately!

I'm on cd11 and the BD is beginning! I'm also due to get my cd3 tests back this week so FX'd for some good results.

How is everyone else? Ella, Sam and Marie - how are the babies doing?

PMA and luv!

Txxx


----------



## marie73

Hi all - hope everyone's well and still going for that PMA! Lisa - hope you've been enjoying your BDathon - more than I've been doing as I'm too scared! Tracey - thanks for asking - I'm fine although feeling sick for part of every day now and my usual huge appetite has diminished dramatically! Things I usually love make me feel really nauseous, but never mind I've got off lightly compared to some. Have a private scan booked for Friday, just to put my mind to rest. I'll be 9 weeks then - roll on 12 weeks! Then I'll be telling everyone! Xx


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Here's what Deb is talking about.
> 
> I've thought about buying one, but with everything else down here TTC related, they are stupidly expensive. I've also has the FSH test done as part of my CD3 bloods, and whilst my GP didn't give me any actual numbers, she said things were as they should be at my age - which didn't fill me with confidence, but I figure I'm not past it yet.
> 
> On knicker watch here, have had creamy CM today, but that's what I always get at the end of the month, so not reading anything into anything really. So it's 15DPO and 15 is the longest luteal phase I've had in the few months I've been using my monitor, last cycle was 15 and the 2 before were 14.
> 
> Hope you had some quality BDing Lisa!

Oh yeah:thumbup: thats gotta get me pregnant lol PMA


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been lurking rather than posting lately!
> 
> I'm on cd11 and the BD is beginning! I'm also due to get my cd3 tests back this week so FX'd for some good results.
> 
> How is everyone else? Ella, Sam and Marie - how are the babies doing?
> 
> PMA and luv!
> 
> Txxx

my fx are crossed huni:kiss: I am sure it will be all fine xx


----------



## Lisa1

Marie I am so jealous it will be awesome to tell people your pregnant xx enjoy it huni xx Where is my other virtual bean nieces and newphews? updates please Ladies


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hiya,

Sorry... busy at work these days. I'm 10 weeks today. I told my not-direct supervisor, swearing her to secrecy, and she just about burst into tears, she was so happy for me! My director supervisor I'm waiting to tell until 12 weeks, partly because I just had my yearly evaluation and didn't want to complicate that. (It went fine.) OH and I have decided I'll take 10 months off -- 2 paid and 8 unpaid. It's a good amount of time, which even my happy not-direct supervisor noted, but it only happens once and I want to enjoy it! 

Otherwise I'm not at all sick (only that one day I felt icky) and have gained too much weight! My (.)(.)s are huge! Don't think I'm really showing yet, but my waist is much thicker, and my bloat-bump is enormous. My hips have widened too, but luckily I generally wear skirts rather than pants.

Wish me luck in these final weeks of the 1st tri! My next scan is a week from tomorrow (the 17th), and I'm so nervous!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Sorry... busy at work these days. I'm 10 weeks today. I told my not-direct supervisor, swearing her to secrecy, and she just about burst into tears, she was so happy for me! My director supervisor I'm waiting to tell until 12 weeks, partly because I just had my yearly evaluation and didn't want to complicate that. (It went fine.) OH and I have decided I'll take 10 months off -- 2 paid and 8 unpaid. It's a good amount of time, which even my happy not-direct supervisor noted, but it only happens once and I want to enjoy it!
> 
> Otherwise I'm not at all sick (only that one day I felt icky) and have gained too much weight! My (.)(.)s are huge! Don't think I'm really showing yet, but my waist is much thicker, and my bloat-bump is enormous. My hips have widened too, but luckily I generally wear skirts rather than pants.
> 
> Wish me luck in these final weeks of the 1st tri! My next scan is a week from tomorrow (the 17th), and I'm so nervous!
> 
> :dust: to all!

about time Ella an update lol:happydance::happydance::happydance: Omg I can't believe you are nearing the end of first tri:wacko:

Good luck for your scan hun but you won't need it, all will be fine:hugs: PMA hun:kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Here's what Deb is talking about.
> 
> I've thought about buying one, but with everything else down here TTC related, they are stupidly expensive. I've also has the FSH test done as part of my CD3 bloods, and whilst my GP didn't give me any actual numbers, she said things were as they should be at my age - which didn't fill me with confidence, but I figure I'm not past it yet.
> 
> On knicker watch here, have had creamy CM today, but that's what I always get at the end of the month, so not reading anything into anything really. So it's 15DPO and 15 is the longest luteal phase I've had in the few months I've been using my monitor, last cycle was 15 and the 2 before were 14.
> 
> Hope you had some quality BDing Lisa!

Sorry hun just re-read your post!!! Omg 15dpo fx huni must be your turn:hugs::hugs: come on Mr Stork cough up!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lola13

Wow, Ella, I can't believe it's almost the end of your first trimester!

Lelilani, hopefully you'll have some good news to post soon! Isn't it killing you to keep checking!??

I don't have quite as much PMA for my own situation right now. I've been at this so long, timing perfectly with clearblue monitor. Statistically, it should have happened by now. I was waiting for insurance to start in June to schedule an HSG, but I don't want to wait another 3 months. I think it will run around $1200 out of pocket...I just need to pay it. I'm hoping I can get it done at the end of this month if AF shows again. I've read a lot of good things about BFP's after the procedure, so we'll see.


----------



## Leilani

Bah humbug, the :witch: flew in, bang on time last night :( Was a bit upset, but not totally, as in terms of leave and $$$, getting my BFP this month would have been the worst timing of the year. I now have 3 months which would be ideal for me to get my BFP in!

DH is quite upset today though, and I'm just cross. Back in November when I had a 18 day cycle, I got my CD3 bloods done and DH got a SA done. His GP rang us with the results and said that his sample was a bit on the low side, but there was nothing to be worried about yet, as it's early days. Anyway after the witch flew in last night, I suggested we get the actual numbers from his results (and mine), which he did, and there weren't even any numbers! The results slip said there were too few spermatozoa for enumeration, a few motile and non-motile spermatozoa were seen. Now, I'm not a doctor, but how the hell can that be interpreted as nothing to worry about? DH is upset by the result, but I am just so thoroughly p1ssed off with his GP for not giving my DH the truth. I knew we shoudln't trust a male GP who is in his late 40s and doesn't have kids of his own through choice. DH has been taking Maca and more recently menevit to boost his sperm numbers, so it will be interesting to see if they have made a difference. I'm going to call my GP tomorrow and see how much longer she thinks we'll be waiting to get our Fertility Specialists appointment. I'm a bit anxious about DH's :spermy:, but as long as he has some motile boys, there is the chance of a BFP.


----------



## Lisa1

Sorry hun that damn witch got you:( can't believe your doc didn't think that info might of been helpful for you to know!

Hope the vits help him I have seen loads of threads on here about loa sperm count and good vits to take. Loving your pma!Your right huni ur :bfp: is just round the corner:)


----------



## Deb111

I finally got through to the FS centre to chase up our 2 monthly follow up appt to go through our results and see where we go from here as we hadn't been given a date. 1st appt was 13th Jan - first follow-up appt with our FS is apparently 9th JUNE!! :nope: 

Plus I went to GP today and bumped into my neighbour with her new baby who is now 3 months old - managed to avoid them until now and just wasn't prepared for it :cry:

Feeling so low right now ...:shrug:


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> I finally got through to the FS centre to chase up our 2 monthly follow up appt to go through our results and see where we go from here as we hadn't been given a date. 1st appt was 13th June - first follow-up appt with our FS is apparently 9th JUNE!! :nope:
> 
> Plus I went to GP today and bumped into my neighbour with her new baby who is now 3 months old - managed to avoid them until now and just wasn't prepared for it :cry:
> 
> Feeling so low right now ...:shrug:

aww huni:hugs:

Have I read that right? your follow up appt is before your actual appointment?

Sorry your feelin low huni:kiss: don't really know what to say but:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Deb - Sorry you're down :( It's so hard to be around new moms & babies. As much as I love kids, I try to shut off my emotions so that it won't hurt. We understand how you feel. Keep pressing forward with your appts. Step by step, you'll get there.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Still don't have my cd3 results back :( Bloods were taken on Wed 3rd and i was told they would take a week. I called my surgery on 9th and was told my white & red blood count, my platelets, thyroid and my cholesterol were all fine (which i knew anyway) but that my hormone panel was not back yet. The receptionist was really helpful and even offered to log onto the Hospital website to see if the results had been posted there but nothing. She advised me to phone back yesterday which i did. Oh what a difference - this receptionist was so unhelpful. She was trying to give me my other results again and when i told her politely that i didn't need them but my FSH etc she said well they're not in and phone back next week! I asked her if she would check the Hospital's website which she reluctantly did, but there was nothing. I asked her how long these tests should take and she said she didnt know. So she asked the GP who happened to be standing next to her and was told that fsh etc took longer, up to 10 days so she again told me to call back next wednesday. I said that this would then be 2 weeks and she was very dismissive and said well, you can call back on monday if you'd like!

Sorry for the rant guys but for those of you who've had the CD3 tests - did your results take long to come through?

I know it's only blood results but they are really important to me - I just want to know that things are ok.

PMA and love to all
Txxx


----------



## lola13

when you say bloods, does that refer to an ovarian reserve test that looks at the quality & quantity of eggs?


----------



## Deb111

Lisa1 said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got through to the FS centre to chase up our 2 monthly follow up appt to go through our results and see where we go from here as we hadn't been given a date. 1st appt was 13th June - first follow-up appt with our FS is apparently 9th JUNE!! :nope:
> 
> Plus I went to GP today and bumped into my neighbour with her new baby who is now 3 months old - managed to avoid them until now and just wasn't prepared for it :cry:
> 
> Feeling so low right now ...:shrug:
> 
> aww huni:hugs:
> 
> Have I read that right? your follow up appt is before your actual appointment?
> 
> Sorry your feelin low huni:kiss: don't really know what to say but:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa - no it's not you - I made a typo ... 1st appt was JAN 13th - will edit :dohh:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Happy Mothers (-to-be) Day to Sam, Marie and Ella (even though its not Mother's Day in the US) :) Next year it will be for real girls!

Hope everyone is well and chilling on this lovely Sunday morning.

PMA and love

Txxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Thanks Tracey.

I'm sending some PMA that you will all get to have Mother's Day next year. :hugs:

I had a scan yesterday at 8weeks which was amazing we saw and heard the heartbeat. :cloud9:

The sonographer picked up that I have a Lower Uterine Fibroid. It could grow due to my hormone levels and I am going to need close monitoring to check that it doesn't cause the growing baby any problems. Also that it may block the "exit" so I may need to have a c section. All I need to do now is hope that it doesn't cause a m/c or pre-term delivery as that can also be a complication.

I'm trying to remain positive and I'm sure I'll get more information when I see my midwife for the first time on 24th. 

Hope you are all well and keeping positive. If I got a :bfp:with a Fibroid there has to be hope for everyone else.

xx


----------



## marie73

Aah thanks Tracey! Had a nice day with my mom, dad and hubby! Sending everyone tons of PMA and baby dust for Mother's Day 2011! Sam - I had my private scan on Friday too. Saw 'Pip' and it's heart beating and heard it's heart too. Quite a special moment. I've been put back 4 days so I'm 8 weeks and 5 days today. Had to change my nuchal scan date as a result so that's an extra week before we can tell people! Never imagined 4 days would make that much difference but it's all about waiting at the moment. The only other thing on the scan was that there was some blood in my uterus which the sonographer said was there from implantation and may reabsorb or I may have a slight bleed. At least I know it's there so fingers crossed for reabsorption. :flower:


----------



## Lisa1

Hi 

Sam&Marie glad you have seen your little beans xx everything will be fine and i am sure your can't wait to tell everyone.

Well I was at the rubgy Irelandvwales on saturday with my OH we had a brill time as you may know I am a buyer for a sports company and a brand took us down and treated us to lunch etc.

Well Dr Pixie was also a guest(embarrassing bodies) and sitting across the table from us and my OH lent across and whispered to me OMG it's Dr Pixie show her your uterus lol I nearly spat my drink over the table!!! just had a vision of me in stirrups on the table and her trying to eat her lunch with my bits in her face lol

Well we had a lovely weekende anyhow laughed so much and enjoyed a romantic dinner and an early night;) So we are now 7dpo so only a week to go:)

Hope you are all well PMA all the way must be my month:) if not we are due a few more this month so come on girls


----------



## Leilani

Well I think I've lost all my PMA :(

I am now tripley fu*ked off with DH's GP, so not only did he say there was nothing to worry about yet with DH's sperm, I found out today from my GP that he never returned her phone calls (she was sensibly concerned about the SA results), as she needs his input for our fertility specialists referral. She also said that DH's GP should have ordered a repeat test, in case the first one was an annomoly, which he hasn't done, despite DH seeing him last week. Hubby says his GP is an optimistic optimist, which is all well and good, but when you're a GP and dealing with people, being a realist first should be more important, don't you think.

I'm glad I rang my GP today, as she then rang the hospital to find out how long the waiting list is, and it turns out that even though I'm older and DH may have dud sperm, they would still not see us for at least another 6 months, however, the Doc she spoke to also works in the private clinic, and said we can pay for an appointment (about $200 which is about 90 quid), and because we qualify for treatment, anything else will be funded, and we won't have to wait at all. 

DH needs to get a repeat test done first, and he's not doing that until I've finished with him (due to OV on Sun or Mon), as it only takes one swimmer.

I've upped my EPO this cycle, and even though it's only CD 7, I'm noticing more CM already, so that might help the lost boys find their way.

OK, now I've got that off my chest, I can feel some PMA coming back!

So Lisa, when are you going to test, or are you just going to sit it out?


----------



## EllaMom2B

Just a quick note to say hi and spread PMA to everyone! I need some myself... 11+1 nuchal scan tomorrow morning. Hope everything's okay (and to hear the heartbeat)!

:dust:

- Ella


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Well I think I've lost all my PMA :(
> 
> I am now tripley fu*ked off with DH's GP, so not only did he say there was nothing to worry about yet with DH's sperm, I found out today from my GP that he never returned her phone calls (she was sensibly concerned about the SA results), as she needs his input for our fertility specialists referral. She also said that DH's GP should have ordered a repeat test, in case the first one was an annomoly, which he hasn't done, despite DH seeing him last week. Hubby says his GP is an optimistic optimist, which is all well and good, but when you're a GP and dealing with people, being a realist first should be more important, don't you think.
> 
> I'm glad I rang my GP today, as she then rang the hospital to find out how long the waiting list is, and it turns out that even though I'm older and DH may have dud sperm, they would still not see us for at least another 6 months, however, the Doc she spoke to also works in the private clinic, and said we can pay for an appointment (about $200 which is about 90 quid), and because we qualify for treatment, anything else will be funded, and we won't have to wait at all.
> 
> DH needs to get a repeat test done first, and he's not doing that until I've finished with him (due to OV on Sun or Mon), as it only takes one swimmer.
> 
> I've upped my EPO this cycle, and even though it's only CD 7, I'm noticing more CM already, so that might help the lost boys find their way.
> 
> OK, now I've got that off my chest, I can feel some PMA coming back!
> 
> So Lisa, when are you going to test, or are you just going to sit it out?

not gonna test just yet gonna wait until next Wednesday at least or until Af is late.

Your DH doc seems like a right plank!!!! you must be devastated clearly he isn't doing his job very well IDIOT!!! I blind him with babydust:growlmad:

I have also sent you PMA and just remember when us women get mad we usually get want we want... so babydust fx


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Just a quick note to say hi and spread PMA to everyone! I need some myself... 11+1 nuchal scan tomorrow morning. Hope everything's okay (and to hear the heartbeat)!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> - Ella

BeanPrincess will be fine huni! I am soo Jealous and really wanna hear and see her too:cry:

sending you PMA and Love Ella:kiss:


----------



## barbarap

Hi all,
Just thought i would share my frustration with you guys.
:witch: was due yesterday, had period cramps although not massive ones and so far no sign of AF. i took a FRER test this morning and got a :bfn:.
i have very mild cramps and earlier i was feeling 'wet' and thought :witch: had arrived but i just had EWCM, so much that if it was a different time in my cycle I would be sure I was ovulating.
I really don't think I'm pregnant and all I want is for my period to come so that a new cycle starts again.
I have stopped taking Pregnacare and I'm only taking Folic Acid now, used to have 30 day cycles and since I started taking Pregnacare they're 33 and I just don't have the time for those long cycles..
Ella,
Hope your scan went well.
B.


----------



## Lisa1

hi barbara

I had the seem issue with pregnacare my first month although I am back on it two months and no probs now. I know what you mean but you don't need anything messing your cycles up.

Hopefully you are late for another reason x fx for you hun and keep us updated!!! PMA and Babydust.

Well I am on cd23 5days till Af and I can already feel her on the way:( but anyhow what will be will be and stressing ain't gonna help.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi Guys

How are you all doing? Ella - how did the scan go?

I'm still waiting for my cd3 results :( from my GP. Getting my CD21 test done tomorrow morning. Everytime I phone i get a different answer about how long cd3/hormone tests take to come back. I've been told everything from 1 week, 10 days, 2 weeks, at least 2 weeks or that the lab sometimes wait until they have a few CD3 tests to do at once so they hold on to tests and then do them all in batches?

For those who've had CD3 tests done, how long did you have to wait for your results? Am i just being impatient?


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey

TMI alert guys.

Just been to the loo before leaving for work and as i wiped there was a few tiny streaks of blood and a very very very tiny clot. Now I have been having my AF since the age of 10 (an early starter, i know lol) but i have never ever had spotting/blood mid-cycle. Its been 3 days since last BD with OH so can't think that it's due to that. 

I'm on CD20 today, not too sure on ovulation as i managed to miss some temping days (dumb i know).

Any ideas? I've been quite "wet" too - again sorry for TMI.


----------



## Leilani

Oh Tracey, I don't know! I guess it could be an implantation bleed - though I hate it when I read people suggesting it, as I think it's clutching at straws, but in your case, it really could be, especially as you don't realyy know when you OV'd! FX

As for your bloods, I got my CD3 results with the CD21 one a few days after CD21, though that was via my GP, I assumed she was just waiting for both, so can't really help you on that one either!!

As for me, it's only CD10, but I got a peak on my CBFM this morning.so the days of BDing here we come - pun intended!


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hey
> 
> TMI alert guys.
> 
> Just been to the loo before leaving for work and as i wiped there was a few tiny streaks of blood and a very very very tiny clot. Now I have been having my AF since the age of 10 (an early starter, i know lol) but i have never ever had spotting/blood mid-cycle. Its been 3 days since last BD with OH so can't think that it's due to that.
> 
> I'm on CD20 today, not too sure on ovulation as i managed to miss some temping days (dumb i know).
> 
> Any ideas? I've been quite "wet" too - again sorry for TMI.

Sounds like you might be ovulating! or implantation how long are your periods normally? also have you been stressed this month? was it just blood or ewcm with streaks of blood?


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Oh Tracey, I don't know! I guess it could be an implantation bleed - though I hate it when I read people suggesting it, as I think it's clutching at straws, but in your case, it really could be, especially as you don't realyy know when you OV'd! FX
> 
> As for your bloods, I got my CD3 results with the CD21 one a few days after CD21, though that was via my GP, I assumed she was just waiting for both, so can't really help you on that one either!!
> 
> As for me, it's only CD10, but I got a peak on my CBFM this morning.so the days of BDing here we come - pun intended!

Come on Leliani catch the eggy it's Easter xx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Sounds like you might be ovulating! or implantation how long are your periods normally? also have you been stressed this month? was it just blood or ewcm with streaks of blood?[/QUOTE]

CD1 was 27th Feb and period was 3 days long (normally 3-4 days). I've not been any different this month in terms of stress. I have decided though that I am not going to read anything into it and just wait to see what happens.

FX'd and PMA rules!


----------



## Leilani

I'm a bit concerned that OVing early isn't a good sign, but I can't find much info about length of folicular phase. Do any of you ladies know anything abot follicular phase length?

I'll be making a fertility specialist appointment on Monday, think I'll try and make it for what potentially will be CD2 or 3 next cycle, so if they want to do more bloods I won't have to wait forever for them to do them. I spoke to my GP and she said the hospital wouldn't make an appointment for me until we've been trying 12 months, and even then it might be 2 more months down the track (making it Oct), whereas for about $200 we can go see the specialist any time. The system here is a bit silly, because of my age, not fantastic hormone results (though I've not been given specific details) and DH's poor SA result we are eligible for funded treatment, but because we haven't been trying for a year yet, we're not eligible for a referral appointment. So for the sake of $200 and saving 4-6 months of potentially futile trying, we're going to go for it. My GP spoke to the Consultant in charge of the fertility clinic, and he's expecting my call, so hopefully he can see us as quick as I'd like.

Anyway, yay for a weekend of BDing, got to cover all bases!

Lisa - have you been doing any sympotm spotting?

Tracey - I guess it could be an ovulation bleed - I've read about those too, but don't personally know about such things!


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Sounds like you might be ovulating! or implantation how long are your periods normally? also have you been stressed this month? was it just blood or ewcm with streaks of blood?

CD1 was 27th Feb and period was 3 days long (normally 3-4 days). I've not been any different this month in terms of stress. I have decided though that I am not going to read anything into it and just wait to see what happens.

FX'd and PMA rules![/QUOTE]

Hi 

Do you know when you normally ovulate? I had a load of EWCM with blood streaks in it the month I got my :bfp: and I'd never experienced it before. I hope you BD'd to make sure you were covered incase you were ovulating later. 

PMA all the way.

S xx:hugs:


----------



## Beanhopes

Ella- how was your scan? :hugs:

I need some hope and PMA as I've started slight spotting and have very dull cramps which is so worrying. I'll be 9wks on Sunday and when I think I have another 31wks to go it doesn't seem so long but I'm so scared that I won't make it especially with this pesky fibroid. :cry:

We told our parents this weekend with it being Mothers Day and everyone is so excited. I'm so glad we told them as no matter what happens we'll need their love and support.

PMA and :dust: to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Sam :hugs:. I'm sure its nothing to worry about. Have you checked with GP/midwife to put your mind at rest?

Leilani - I'm not really sure about follicular length but i do know that it is the part of the cycle that can vary most. 

Lisa - does your book mention anything about it? Maybe you can answer leilani's question?

Got my CD21 blood taken today. Still no CD3 results. I've made an appointment with my GP for next week (on the advice on the practice nurse today) to go over my results and the nurse was going to see about getting the CD3 results chased up. FX'D

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi girls just checking in af due on tues did a hpt it's negative! Arrggghh no surprise really:( I'll check my book and get back to you x


----------



## Lisa1

Nope ovulating early is fine I later is a problem xx


----------



## Leilani

That's good to hear - cheers, and what about waiting til AF was late to test!!!??


----------



## EllaMom2B

Oh Lisa, I'm sorry! But don't lose your patented PMA!

Sam, try not to worry. Believe me, I know how hard this is! But a bit of spotting is usually normal: especially after seeing and hearing the heartbeat, things look good! If you :sex: that could be the culprit, or even the scan itself, if it was vaginal. There's so much more blood going down there these days... and cramps are normal, too. I has really sharp
pains around 9 weeks and was told it was round-ligament pain. Everything's going to be fine!

Sorry always to just pop in of late. Work has been crazy, and I've taken on some extra freelance assignments as well for the $$$ (tax season in the US). All this when I'm down-to-the-bone exhausted! So. Tired. 

The scan was fine -- great, actually! I didn't realize the nuchal scan doesn't tell you anything in and of itself; rather, it's part of a sequential screening that includes bloodwork at 12 and 16 weeks. So no results until then. Still, OH got his first look, and that was amazing. Easily the happiest day of my entire life was seeing him be so happy. We were both married before and live in the house he shared with his ex. So sometimes it feels like there's not a lot new or original for us... nothing's for the first time. But this was completely new. And completely ours. I'm ecstatic. 

This is coming due for all of you beautiful, wonderful, kind and generous girls. It will be all the sweeter for the wait, I promise. 

A thousand hugs and tonnes of :dust: to all. 

-- Ella


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> That's good to hear - cheers, and what about waiting til AF was late to test!!!??


Yes a very good idea lol:dohh: just had 50 of the internet and it's becoming a bit of an problem lol

My names Lisa and I am a POAS addict:blush:


----------



## Lisa1

EllaMom2B said:


> Oh Lisa, I'm sorry! But don't lose your patented PMA!
> 
> Sam, try not to worry. Believe me, I know how hard this is! But a bit of spotting is usually normal: especially after seeing and hearing the heartbeat, things look good! If you :sex: that could be the culprit, or even the scan itself, if it was vaginal. There's so much more blood going down there these days... and cramps are normal, too. I has really sharp
> pains around 9 weeks and was told it was round-ligament pain. Everything's going to be fine!
> 
> Sorry always to just pop in of late. Work has been crazy, and I've taken on some extra freelance assignments as well for the $$$ (tax season in the US). All this when I'm down-to-the-bone exhausted! So. Tired.
> 
> The scan was fine -- great, actually! I didn't realize the nuchal scan doesn't tell you anything in and of itself; rather, it's part of a sequential screening that includes bloodwork at 12 and 16 weeks. So no results until then. Still, OH got his first look, and that was amazing. Easily the happiest day of my entire life was seeing him be so happy. We were both married before and live in the house he shared with his ex. So sometimes it feels like there's not a lot new or original for us... nothing's for the first time. But this was completely new. And completely ours. I'm ecstatic.
> 
> This is coming due for all of you beautiful, wonderful, kind and generous girls. It will be all the sweeter for the wait, I promise.
> 
> A thousand hugs and tonnes of :dust: to all.
> 
> -- Ella

I am so happy for you huni:kiss::hugs: what a beautiful moment you and OH shared hope you remember it for ever:kiss:


----------



## Deb111

Beanhopes said:


> Ella- how was your scan? :hugs:
> 
> I need some hope and PMA as I've started slight spotting and have very dull cramps which is so worrying. I'll be 9wks on Sunday and when I think I have another 31wks to go it doesn't seem so long but I'm so scared that I won't make it especially with this pesky fibroid. :cry:
> 
> We told our parents this weekend with it being Mothers Day and everyone is so excited. I'm so glad we told them as no matter what happens we'll need their love and support.
> 
> PMA and :dust: to all of you. :hugs:

Try not to worry Sam. I know that's easier said than done, but just think about those stories you hear of people who don't know they're pregnant for months because they still had periods or even those who have periods the whole way through and don't know they're pregnant until they go into labour and then out pops a baby! :img:

:hugs: Deb x


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi All

Was in waterstones today looking at TTC books and saw a few by Zita West - "guide to getting pregnant" and "plan to get pregnant". Amazon here i come!

Txxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hi

Eventually ordered Lisa's book....express delivery cost me almost as much as the book but I want it now!!!(or by 1pm on Tuesday) :)

Got bridesmaid dresses yesterday....yay!!

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Hi
> 
> Eventually ordered Lisa's book....express delivery cost me almost as much as the book but I want it now!!!(or by 1pm on Tuesday) :)
> 
> Got bridesmaid dresses yesterday....yay!!
> 
> Txxx

Its such a good book! I am going to be temping this month if I don't get my BFP which:thumbup:

I found it really interesting and loads I didn't know.


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :hi: Do you mind if I join? 

I am 35, DH is 36, TTC #1 for 12months now. I don't have very much PMA at the moment. Feel like giving up at times, esp when people around me are getting pregnant :nope: 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Leilani

Hi Nibbler - good to have you on board.

The number of babies/pregnant people I know is at an all time high - but I guess that comes with getting older/growing up!

It's pretty tough at time, two of my best friends (both older than me) have had babies in the past month, both concieved almost as soon as they started trying, which doesn't make them terribly useful to talk to. Hurrah for BnB!


----------



## BABY TALES

Hi. Im 35 and my husband and I have been ttc for just three months. I had a false bfp on Thursday-then bfn everyday after till af showed yesterday! Been on bcp for over 17yrs,and since stopping the pill my periods have been very scanty..Im hoping the false +ive isnt anything to do with not having enough lining build up or owt?


----------



## Nibbler

Hi Leilani:flower: How long have you been TTC? I agree BnB is great, esp for talking to girls in similar situations:thumbup:

TTC is such a tough journey. I was talking to a neighbour and she said she wanted a big family. Her 1st one arrived soon after that conversation, closely followed by the 2nd one. I wonder how long it would be before she started showing another bump again :shrug: 

Babytales, my AF is also very light too. I used to have a normal flow but for the past year or 2, it has become light and usually last only 2 to 3days. I have been to my GP many times about this but he just says it is normal for AF to change over time. I also wonder if it is something to do with uterine lining?


----------



## Lisa1

hi babytales and Nibbler

welcome girls I am 35 and approaching 8 months trying arrgghhh! also have a light AF and was told aww it's not an issue.

I am due AF tomorrow if it arrives I am chartingthis month xx


----------



## Deb111

Nibbler said:


> Hello girls :hi: Do you mind if I join?
> 
> I am 35, DH is 36, TTC #1 for 12months now. I don't have very much PMA at the moment. Feel like giving up at times, esp when people around me are getting pregnant :nope:
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Hi Nibbler and welcome to the group. I'm 36 and dh is 43 and we've been trying for 20 months now (with a couple of months off) so I know where you're coming from - as do the women on here.

Lots of luck and hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

BABY TALES said:


> Hi. Im 35 and my husband and I have been ttc for just three months. I had a false bfp on Thursday-then bfn everyday after till af showed yesterday! Been on bcp for over 17yrs,and since stopping the pill my periods have been very scanty..Im hoping the false +ive isnt anything to do with not having enough lining build up or owt?

Hi babytales

Welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## Nibbler

Lisa, fingers crossed the wicked :witch: stay away from you for a good long time!! Will you be testing?

Debs: Are you getting seeking any medical help at the moment or still trying on your own? My GP is ready to write me the letter to refer us to FS, but I still haven't made up my mind.


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks Nibbler

I am due AF tomorrow but know deep down she is on her way:( OH was away and only arrived back on O day lol so it's a slight chance but still a chance:flower:

I had thrush these last few months and think that could be affecting things so I really need to get that sorted once and for all! just been to scared to take the tablets but I think I should this month.

I am gonna temp this month if AF arrives:) gotta have a new thing to do every month or I will go insane:(


----------



## Deb111

Nibbler said:


> Debs: Are you getting seeking any medical help at the moment or still trying on your own? My GP is ready to write me the letter to refer us to FS, but I still haven't made up my mind.

We saw FS in Jan. dh is due second SA next week - first one 'normal'. I have had internal scan, bloods (which showed I was ovulating) and am having some swabs next week. Second appt with FS is middle of April so will get more detail on dh's SA and my scan and see where we go from there

Your dr will refer you because of your age and TTC for 12 months. My advice would be to get the ball rolling - it can take a while and my theory is - if there's something stopping us getting pregnant, why waste time? And if everything comes back normal, then you can choose whether to take it further and look at options yet, or whether to keep trying for a while

Deb x


----------



## Nibbler

Lisa: You don't know yet. So fingers crossed the wicked one won't show her ugly face for a long time! :thumbup: I read that natural yoghurt is good for treating thrust. But do you know what caused the flare-up? I read that if you are having nasty thrust, you should avoid anything with yeast or taking too much mushroom.

Deb: I hope your appointment in April goes well but even better, that you may strike gold this cycle and no need to see the FS anymore! I only have the basic blood tests required for the referral done at my GP's. And DH still has to have his SA. My CD3 and CD21 blood so far are normal so my GP isn't very bothered. He just tells me to ring up for an appointment if I want to and he can give me the letter for it. I think I will need to talk to DH and make a call on this. The waiting time alone is probably a good few months. 

:dust:


----------



## Leilani

Hi Baby Tales.

I'm just 37 and DH is almost 46, we've been trying properly since Oct, but came off the pill at the end of July. I'm also a member of the light period club, which in itself is great, but I do worry that it's something to worry about - despite what everyone says!

I rang and made my appointment with the fertility specialist today, and even going privately, the specialist is fully booked until May 11th at 2pm - so I bagged that appointment slot, but also said we'd take a cancellation - luckily the clinic is only 3km from home and maybe 15 mins from work at the most, so both DH and I can get there on short notice! I'm guessing the public waiting time is even longer, so if we didn't pay we'd have to wait 'til probably November at the earliest to get an appointment, so we're happy to pay $240 (£100) to get the ball rolling.

Taking DH's second sample in tomorrow am, for a standard test. If the results of this one come back not so great, we can get a more detailed one done by the lab at the specialists, which also comes with a cost (the regular one is free), but the lady I spoke to said that if the next results are poor he'd have to get the detailed one done after our appointment, but because we have time 'til the appointment, we could go ahead and get it done sooner. Basically the more tests we can get done before seeing the specialists, the quicker things can progress.

So we've still got this month (though now in the 2WW as ovulated on CD 10 or 11), and another cycle before the appointment, so we'll see.


----------



## Lisa1

Hi leliani

I have been meaning do get my bloods done and will this month for sue if AF arrives. Hope you are all well :)


----------



## alice2010

Last month was a fail. I was planning to skip this month but there is a small possibility I could have a conception. Today is my last day of ovulation according to an ovulation calendar and my temp has shot up to 99.1. My normal temp is 97.6 or thereabout but for the past week it has been 98.6-8. 

I have also had lower back pain for two days and have not done anything strenuous. The day after the romance ;) my ovaries were sore...both sides...which was odd. It has been 5 1/2 days since and they just feel swollen if that makes sense. 

I suppose I could be sick...but I want it to be a baby!! I don't think I will be as upset this time around if it dosent happen because I was really gearing up for April to be the big kickoff for TTC.

and I feel very slightly headachy...I am overthinking this I know....


----------



## Lisa1

Ok ladies two days late and heartburn! Don't tell me to test cause I can't due to false positive just give me yiur babydust and pma xx

love you girls xxxxxx babydust


----------



## EllaMom2B

:dust: Lisa!!!!!


----------



## alice2010

baby dust for you Lisa!!!!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Tons and tons and tons of babydust Lisa xxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

On a different note...got a phone call at home late this afternoon from gp surgery when i was at work. OH took the message that i had to call the surgery and texted me. I called them and was told that my blood tests had come back and the doctor wanted me to come in to talk to them. 

Now this should be my CD3 bloods and I'm hoping that there's nothing wrong. Surely they know that i'm also waiting for CD21 results (which should be back by friday)and wouldn't it be better to go over them all at the same time?

I cant see the doctor until friday as i have a course all day tomorrow so i am going a little mad worrying that the tests have shown something that i'm not going to like :(

Fx'd


----------



## Lisa1

Aww I hate when docs never give u enough info and you go mad with worry!!!! Pma Hun xxx


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :hi: How's everyone?

Lisa: Here's lots of baby dust! Best of luck to you :thumbup:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Tigger_Lass: I agree with Lisa, hate it when doctors do that! I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. Fingers crossed that everything is OK for you!


----------



## Leilani

Lisa - you'll have to test soon, it's doing my head in!! :dust:

Tracey - Now that's just damn annoying. Your GP may have your CD21 results already, as I thought the progesterone test was a pretty quick one, I mean they have to test it straight away, so can't see why results should take too long. My GP just rang me with my results and said all was normal for a 36 year old, but the couple of times I've spoken to her since, she kept saying my hormone results were sufficient to be referred to the fertility specialist. I really should have gotten the numbers from her. Grrrr GP's and their cryptic ways!

Alice - FX for you


----------



## Lisa1

I'm in Birmingham with work at the minute:( not home till later tonight. Hope the witch stays away!

Why do we go to the docs with question and come out more confused:(


----------



## Leilani

Do they not have HTP's in Birmingham??????

I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Beanhopes

PMA and :dust: Lisa!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello lovely ladies, I have missed you!!! :flower: 

I have been checking in on you from time to time but I've not been logging in (just viewed as a guest) as I did not want to see where I was in my cycle (from my ticker). I have had a completely different approach this month, I ditched the temping, charting, checking CP, opks and even avoided any fertility type calendars to tell when I would O. I am still taking Pregnacare Conception but that's it as far as TTC goes. I have had a glass of wine or a cocktail when I wanted to and have eaten everything I used to eat before TTC. What a difference it has made to the way I have felt this month!! :happydance:

Also since the last time I posted on here (about a month ago), I have bagged myself a new job which starts soon and I have been away for a lovely holiday to the US with my gorgeous hubby :cloud9: 

My last AF was a couple of days late last cycle and I am pretty sure that I Ov'd later this cycle (maybe because of the travel) as I had EWCM right up until last weekend which is about roughly a week after when I would have expected to, can't tell for sure but I kinda like it that way. Talking about EWCM, TMI warning but I definitely had more of that this month and it was consistent for about a week. 

So all in all, it has been a great month, I have done what I set out to do, not obsess or think too much about it, get involved in lots of other things so that if AF does show up that TTC isn't all I have in my life and there's not a big empty feeling. Did I mention I've also been doing more fitness related stuff too? :bodyb: 

Looks like you all are doing great :friends: and we have some new friends :wave:

Lisa, hope this is your month lovely, PMA and :dust: coming your way.

Bug hugs and tons of :dust: for you all!!! xx

PS. When I deleted my ticker from my signature I accidently deleted our lovely green flashy banner thingy :dohh: could someone let me have the code for it please? Thank you!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hope4BFP said:


> Bug hugs and tons of :dust: for you all!!! xx

Hehe, meant 'Big' hugs x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hope4BFP said:


> Hope4BFP said:
> 
> 
> Bug hugs and tons of :dust: for you all!!! xx
> 
> Hehe, meant 'Big' hugs xClick to expand...

YAY for you!!!!!!!! I'm so glad to hear that you're doing so well!!!!!! Keep up the PMA and do whatever makes you happy. Congrats too on the new job!

And Lisa, FX for your :bfp:!

Hugs, 

Ella


----------



## Lisa1

I want a bug hug it's sounds like a really good hug lol! Glad ur back huni xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Ok just home did a hpt and it's another three line frer! It's the flaming replacement one they sent aarrggghhhh! 

Af still no show although I did detect a later bit of ewcm so maybe af due late due to late o. Aw well guess it might be here in the morning!


----------



## Lisa1

Ok just home did a hpt and it's another three line frer! It's the flaming replacement one they sent aarrggghhhh! 

Af still no show although I did detect a later bit of ewcm so maybe af due late due to late o. Aw well guess it might be here in the morning!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey

Just back from docs and not great news.... He thinks its very likely that i've got PCOS/D and is referring me to see a consultant. He said one of the results had shown that there was raised level on one of the things they tested for...i cant for the life of me remember which one as i was working too hard on not bursting into tears.

He says i'm not ovulating and that he is referring me to be seen as soon as possible. It will need to be done on NHS as my private health care doesnt cover fertility treatment. He says it should take about 6-8wks to get an appointment and that they may be able to use metformin and/or clomiphine but that i also need to do my bit in terms of losing some weight. I wish i'd written down the name of the elevated result or asked for all the actual levels/results and i feel so stupid now for not doing it. 

He doesnt have my cd21 results yet so is going to chase them up but he wants me to keep coming back to have them done every month.

I'm really struggling to be positive at the moment guys and i actually cant see the screen for the tears. I'll be fine in a while...need to go to work this afternoon!

Txxx


----------



## lola13

Tracey,

Hang in there. First off, call your doc & ask for the specifics. I'm sure they'll understand & it's their job to give you your own info.

I have so many friends who have had success on clomid. Several of them have twins! Get through the testing so they can put you on it. There is absolutely hope - you needed to know so you can take the right steps now.


----------



## Tigger_lass

ok....now i am seriously confused and seriously pissed off!!!

just been back to docs to get print out of my results....

i will list my results as on the sheet

Day of cycle NS
Free Andro Index 7.4 (0-7)
FSH 4.9 U/L (1.0-9.2)
LH 2.4 U/L (2.0-34.0)
Oestradiol 136 pmol/l (UD-UD)
Progesterone <2.0 nmol/l
Prolactin INS mU/L
SHBG 19 nmol/l (20-155)
Testosterone 1.4 nmol/l (1.0-3.2)
Prolactin Insufficient sample received for analysis

Progesterone No evidence of ovulation
? sample from mid-luteal phase of cycle (usually day 21-23)
Day of cycle Not stated
Free Andro Index Raised
Results suggest polycystic ovarian syndrome

Now i did tell the nurse when she took the blood sample that i was on CD5.

The lab seem to suspect that the blood was cd21 and because progesterone is so low they have said i haven't ovulated.....OF FRIGGIN COURSE I HAVEN'T OVULATED ON DAY 5!!!!!!

I have studied these results left right and centre and they all indicate normal results for follicular phase CD5.

Am i the only one who sees this? Did the gp today just look at the bottom of the sheet and not listen to me at all? i am furious that i may have been put through the emotional turmoil that i went through today because a nurse didnt write down my cycle date and a doctor was too lazy to read the results properly and didnt really listen to me!!


----------



## Lisa1

Aww huni that's awful!! Sorry on my iPhone as I'm out tonight but wanted you to know ive read this and that's shocking!

Chat tomorrow huni x


----------



## Leilani

Oh Tracey - I'm going to refer to my NHS Norms chart in a mo, but whilst I was reading your first post, I was thinging WTF, if you haven't got the CD21 results, they have zero evidence that you're not ovulating. What an effing moron your GP is! I'd ring him now (at his house) and hurl some random abuse at hime - well I wouldn't, but I'd want to. How about going in on Monday if feasible) and get him to expkain himself!


----------



## Leilani

So - having referred to my chart NHS Ranges, and THIS site too, I think most of your results are great!



Tigger_lass said:

> Day of cycle NS - Day 5!
> Free Andro Index 7.4 (0-7), SHBG 19 nmol/l (20-155) - These are related to each other, I'm not sure what they are, but the high Andro leads to a low SHBG - but don't know what that's all about!
> FSH 4.9 U/L (1.0-9.2) - Below 6 is excellent
> LH 2.4 U/L (2.0-34.0) - Should be below 7 and similar to FSH, if higher than FSH that's a sign of PCOS - it's not
> Oestradiol 136 pmol/l (UD-UD) - this is a bit high, could be weight related :(, but fixable
> Progesterone <2.0 nmol/l - less than 1.5 at this stage is expected, so all good
> Prolactin INS mU/L - less than 24 - higher is worse than lower, so dunno!
> 
> Testosterone 1.4 nmol/l (1.0-3.2) - should be low - not sure the diffeence between free and total!
> Prolactin Insufficient sample received for analysis


I've just said it, but what an effing muppet your GP is.

Cheer up chicken - I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I'm not a GP, but I can read.


----------



## Lisa1

Stupid fecking doctor!!!!


----------



## Lisa1

Well still no period:( I think I ovulated much later than norm which has put my period back!

On the upside thru Reading my book I knew I had ovulated later the opk got it wrong so at least I know what I'm looking for this month when period eventually arrives!!!!

Just which I'd recorded when I had seen the ewcm!!! Arrgghh cause it was textbook fertile time idiot!!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all

ok...update.

Phoned surgery on way to work yesterday and got to speak to a different gp. Explained how unhappy i was and wanted to know whether the test results could be re-evaluated against the actual cycle day. She apologised for what had happened and said she would get onto the lab to see what could be done. She asked about the referral to see a consultant and asked if i still wanted it. I said yes but i wanted it to be for the right reason ie my age and length of time TTC.

She also said she would let the muppet (love that description Leilani) i saw in the morning know what had happened. I will NOT be seeing him again...no way, no how!

I'm on cd29 now so expecting AF in the next few days.

Txxx


----------



## Deb111

:cry: So that's me out for another month 

My cycles seem to be getting shorter :shrug: I've always been 28 days give or take a day and this one's been 24 which is crazy!

I have to admit I went off track with my pregnacare the last couple of months for various reasons and am sure I've read about people's cycles been lengthened when they're taking pregnacare and must get back on them anyway.

Anyone had any experience of this?
Deb x


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> :cry: So that's me out for another month
> 
> My cycles seem to be getting shorter :shrug: I've always been 28 days give or take a day and this one's been 24 which is crazy!
> 
> I have to admit I went off track with my pregnacare the last couple of months for various reasons and am sure I've read about people's cycles been lengthened when they're taking pregnacare and must get back on them anyway.
> 
> Anyone had any experience of this?
> Deb x

Yes hun I am on cdcd33!!! I alway have a 28day cycle I had come off the pergnacare but went back on them two months ago!

Am wondering is this why my AF is soo late? I tink it may have caused my to ovulate later:(


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa,

:test:???

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Leilani

HI Deb - I don't take Pregnacare (as we don't have it here), but I have been taking a women's multi-vit which is suitable for TTC, but I ran out at the beginning of this cycle, and have yet to get some more, anyway I OV'd a couple of days earlier this cycle, so with what you and Lisa have said, I guess it could be related. Now I quite like having a shorter cycle, as it means more opportunities (well maybe 1) over the couse of a year. I really feel sorry for those ladies with 40+ day cycles.

Go on Lisa, Test (but use anything but a FRER)!

Tracey - I'm glad you spoke to somebody who seemed a bit more with it - but really why can't the doc analyse the results instead of someone at the lab, who also probably uses that NHS chart to interpret them!


----------



## Lisa1

I've been testing with Internet cheapie and not a whiff of a double line:( I really think I ov late and af will be here soon!

I am so convinced I'm not I am sat here with a big glass of red:)


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> HI Deb - I don't take Pregnacare (as we don't have it here), but I have been taking a women's multi-vit which is suitable for TTC, but I ran out at the beginning of this cycle, and have yet to get some more, anyway I OV'd a couple of days earlier this cycle, so with what you and Lisa have said, I guess it could be related. Now I quite like having a shorter cycle, as it means more opportunities (well maybe 1) over the couse of a year. I really feel sorry for those ladies with 40+ day cycles.

I know what you're saying about shorter cycles and I've always been grateful to be 26 - 29 days. However, if I ov on CD14 (which I certainly used to pretty much - although haven't been doing OPK's lately as I'm trying to be less obsessed) then at the most I'm 10 dpo which puts me as having a 10 day LP which I don't think is good :nope:

Hugs 
Dbe xx


----------



## Lisa1

Deb111 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> HI Deb - I don't take Pregnacare (as we don't have it here), but I have been taking a women's multi-vit which is suitable for TTC, but I ran out at the beginning of this cycle, and have yet to get some more, anyway I OV'd a couple of days earlier this cycle, so with what you and Lisa have said, I guess it could be related. Now I quite like having a shorter cycle, as it means more opportunities (well maybe 1) over the couse of a year. I really feel sorry for those ladies with 40+ day cycles.
> 
> I know what you're saying about shorter cycles and I've always been grateful to be 26 - 29 days. However, if I ov on CD14 (which I certainly used to pretty much - although haven't been doing OPK's lately as I'm trying to be less obsessed) then at the most I'm 10 dpo which puts me as having a 10 day LP which I don't think is good :nope:
> 
> Hugs
> Dbe xxClick to expand...

hi Debs

Like me your normally spot on with cycle lenghts etc, but you maybe O'd early hence the early AF. So please don't stress I am sure your LP is at least 12 and you O'd two days earlier:(

There is a lot to be said about temping if I was temping I would also know for sure when I Ovulated:( still no AF going onto day 6 AF MIA:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Just wish it would hurry up and arrive as I know now when i am actually Ovulating due to reading my book and really wanna get started:happydance:


----------



## spacegirl

Hey Everyone,

Tracey so sorry to hear abt your GP. Myself and my family have had such bad experiences with GPs when it comes to Gyn issues that I really don't trust them at all. Take everything they say with a pinch of salt and trust your instincts it's your body you know it better than aybody else. From what Leilani said abt your results sounds like you are v healthy.

Hope4BFP I like your approach ths month sounds like a welcome relief from all the monitoring!!! :dust:

Have been stalking a bit because I thought i might have prospect of BFP and I didn't want to jinx it by saying I might be on here (stooopid I know!). My temps were highest they've ever been post-ov. and I had two temp rises but AF arrived early on 10DPO on CD23 which is 5 days early this gives me LP of 10 this month according to FF. Last month it was 14. I think I FF got ovulation day wrong though so I'm hoping Clearblue FM will help next month and to top it all thermometer has stopped working :growlmad: just around ovulation! Grr so I think this month is out too. Hope4BFP might try your approach seeing as thermom. buggered!

One weird thing I'm noticing these past few month is that I spot for 3 days before AF comes and then 3-4 after the proper bleed. This is bad right? Is it some kind of hormone deffiency? or too much estrogen? Think i'll have to visit GP :headspin:

Hope everyone is happy and healthy xxxx


----------



## Lisa1

Still no af:(:( omg I am sooo frustrated.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Lisa1 said:


> Still no af:(:( omg I am sooo frustrated.

Sorry Lisa, i know how you feel. I was 5 days late in January and it screws with your mind!

Are you temping at the moment? You should be able to see the drop when AF is due. Last month i got the temp drop in the morning and AF turned up that night.

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi tracey

no I am not temping hoping to to next month!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Oh Lisa, how terrible to be waiting! If you OV'ed late, it still could be too early for a line... I have my fingers crossed and am not counting you out until :witch: or :bfp: shows! Here's to the latter!

On another note, I'm hoping Sam and Marie are doing okay...

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## lola13

Question for you girls. Has anyone had trouble sleeping through the night during your luteal phase? For the past 4 cycles, I've been restless & wake up several times throughout the night. I've read this can be because we're warmer due to progesterone, but it never bothered me before. As soon as AF shows, I'm back to sleeping through the night. 

I wonder if it's related to age. Any one else notice a change?


----------



## Lisa1

lola13 said:


> Question for you girls. Has anyone had trouble sleeping through the night during your luteal phase? For the past 4 cycles, I've been restless & wake up several times throughout the night. I've read this can be because we're warmer due to progesterone, but it never bothered me before. As soon as AF shows, I'm back to sleeping through the night.
> 
> I wonder if it's related to age. Any one else notice a change?

Hi hun

I am always warmer several days before AF my arrives always have been, OH says he can feel me radiating heat across the bed lol. I find it harder to get to sleep cause I am so warm:(

Still no AF I have been using the internet cheapies and with ever day my mind wanders to the possibilty that maybe I am pregnant?

Symptons so far are
sore raspberry ripples
cramps since before AF and they are still carrying on intermittently
sexytime last nite with OH and it was very very uncomfortable seemed like my uterus was tender:cry:
did the frer and it came up with three lines arrgghhh
have done the internet cheapies and they are all negative not a whiff of a second line:(
A couple of days after af was due I had a few days were I felt really wet? Which is when I belived AF was on her wayas I read that AF also has water and you usually go wet and feel wet the day before af arrives as the water leaks out first! But no AF.

Also i have been researching on google and it is not uncommon to have another patch of ewcm 1 week after ovulation as you have another little increase to build the lining for implantation.

Aww well I have an appoinment for 5th for bloods so hopefully I will either have AF before then, ortry and figure out whats wrong with me. sorry for the rant but I am going crazy:(


----------



## Tigger_lass

lola13 said:


> Question for you girls. Has anyone had trouble sleeping through the night during your luteal phase? For the past 4 cycles, I've been restless & wake up several times throughout the night. I've read this can be because we're warmer due to progesterone, but it never bothered me before. As soon as AF shows, I'm back to sleeping through the night.
> 
> I wonder if it's related to age. Any one else notice a change?

Yeah but I'm like that all the time with being too hot lol. Even with all the snow we had over winter i still slept with no covers on me until i got cold, woke up and crawled back under the duvet...then OH would get woken up with a start cos i was like ice and looking to snuggle up to get warm (tee hee):happydance:

Txxx


----------



## Leilani

I can't sleep well at the best of times. I usually sleep on my stomach, with my arms over my head, but I've been getting really bad pins and needles from doing this recently (since my dead arm/back experience I reckon), I can't seem to sleep with my arms by my side and I snore when I sleep on my back and DH keeps nudging me, but I don't know if it's worse during my LP. I guess my mind is more worried/occupied during the TWW, who knows. I also woke up really hot last night, but I'm blaming the 2 duvets and cat for that, but even when we went back to one duet (and kicked the cat out), I felt too hot and had weird dreams about fire drills!

I guess that doesn't answer your question Lola!!

As for me, I got another letter from the fertility clinic today, with a different appointment with a different specialist a day earlier. I think I have confused them, as I booked in with my married name, and my GP wrote a referral with my other name (still not sure which one I am). The good news is the GP referral was accepted for public funding (we thought we'd have to pay for the inital consultation, but not now). I'll call them tomorrow and sort it out. I think I want the first appointment, as I've read loads of great stuff about the specialist, but I know a couple of people from work who have been tot he same clinic, so I'm going to ask who they recommend.

Lisa - I'm surprised you haven't gone crazy - if you OV'd later, when would AF have been due?

Tracey - any news for the muppet?


----------



## EllaMom2B

> sexytime last nite with OH and it was very very uncomfortable seemed like my uterus was tender:cry:
> A couple of days after af was due I had a few days were I felt really wet? Which is when I belived AF was on her wayas I read that AF also has water and you usually go wet and feel wet the day before af arrives as the water leaks out first! But no AF.

I don't think anything's wrong with you, Lisa! And these were definitely, definitely, definitely my earliest symptoms! Along with sore nips.

FINGERS CROSSED! BUY NEW FRERs or something other than the internet cheapies. Again, if you ov'ed late, then you could be testing really, really early. I had three BFNs -- white as snow -- before the first HINT of a positive at 10 dpo.

:dust:

Love,
Ella


----------



## Lisa1

Hi Girlies


My AF has arrived and as disapointing as not being preggers is the more ecited I am about actually knowing that I ovulated later and noticing the EWCM.

I am happy that I am now reading my body better which will help me concieve, just shows you not to rely on the +OPK it could be misleading:(

late ovulation is due to me and OH buying a house and the mortgage is driving me to distraction:( aww well at least I know what happened and it wasn't an annovulatory month.

better change my ticker xxx


----------



## lola13

Great attitude, Lisa. I'm expecting mine any day, too. I think a few of us have synced up our cycles...maybe that's why you were late :)


----------



## Hope4BFP

Lisa1 said:


> Hi Girlies
> 
> 
> My AF has arrived and as disapointing as not being preggers is the more ecited I am about actually knowing that I ovulated later and noticing the EWCM.
> 
> I am happy that I am now reading my body better which will help me concieve, just shows you not to rely on the +OPK it could be misleading:(
> 
> late ovulation is due to me and OH buying a house and the mortgage is driving me to distraction:( aww well at least I know what happened and it wasn't an annovulatory month.
> 
> better change my ticker xxx

Hi Lisa, sorry the witch got you :hugs: am loving your PMA!! :thumbup: I bought the TCOYF book a while back, I was amazed how little I knew about my own body! Your time is very close I can feel it :dust: xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:

I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!

xxx


----------



## lola13

Congrats!!!!!!!! That's amazing that it happened the month you tried to relax about TTC. Happy & healthy thoughts all around you :) 

Any other tips you would share with the rest of us? How were your TWW symptoms different from normal pre-AF? If you don't mind sharing, how long were you TTC?


----------



## EllaMom2B

Lisa1 said:


> Hi Girlies
> 
> 
> My AF has arrived and as disapointing as not being preggers is the more ecited I am about actually knowing that I ovulated later and noticing the EWCM.
> 
> I am happy that I am now reading my body better which will help me concieve, just shows you not to rely on the +OPK it could be misleading:(
> 
> late ovulation is due to me and OH buying a house and the mortgage is driving me to distraction:( aww well at least I know what happened and it wasn't an annovulatory month.
> 
> better change my ticker xxx

:hugs: It will happen! :kiss:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hope4BFP said:


> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx

CONGRATS!:wohoo:

Sending every good thought for the stickiest of sticky beans!

:hugs:

-- Ella


----------



## spacegirl

Hope4BFP said:


> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx

Ohhh Hope4BFP that is such wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you! How do you feel???!

Congratulations !!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hope4BFP said:


> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!! Congrats Hope xxxxxx

I am soooooo pleased for you...stick little bean - your mummy has been waiting a long time for you!

Luv and :hugs:

Txxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

As for me....AF turned up yesterday right on time for a 32 day cycle. 

BTW....who the hell ordered snow for Summer?? Took me 3 hrs to get home last night due to the snow, finally got in at 1am to find that we had no electricity! Phoned ScottishPower to report it (OH hadn't even phoned it in duh!). Engineer turned up at 8am this morning and said a line had snapped and it only went on again at 6.20pm. Bloody cold and very long day lol.

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hope4BFP said:


> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx

No honey we need to hear about the :bfp: cause it gives us hope that are little bean is just around the corner:happydance:

Congrats honey and have a h&h 9 months:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Deb111

Hope4BFP - CONGRATS hun! :happydance:

We've also tried the whole 'relaxing' about it and backing off keeping track of cycles etc - so far no good, but I'm hoping some of your luck will rub off on us

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

lola13 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!! That's amazing that it happened the month you tried to relax about TTC. Happy & healthy thoughts all around you :)
> 
> Any other tips you would share with the rest of us? How were your TWW symptoms different from normal pre-AF? If you don't mind sharing, how long were you TTC?

Thank you! We started trying August last year. I will post all the details shortly... :winkwink:

Are you going to test hun?


----------



## Hope4BFP

Tigger_lass said:


> As for me....AF turned up yesterday right on time for a 32 day cycle.
> 
> BTW....who the hell ordered snow for Summer?? Took me 3 hrs to get home last night due to the snow, finally got in at 1am to find that we had no electricity! Phoned ScottishPower to report it (OH hadn't even phoned it in duh!). Engineer turned up at 8am this morning and said a line had snapped and it only went on again at 6.20pm. Bloody cold and very long day lol.
> 
> Txxx

Sorry that the :witch: got you hun :hugs: Sounds like your blood results came out really great though despite the awful mix up at the docs - what a nightmare! I hope you gave them what for! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!!!

First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!

I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention

I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child. 

I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.


----------



## Lisa1

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention
> 
> I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child.
> 
> I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.

Hi Hun

For me personally I married really young met my oh at 14 got married at 21 he was in the police and stationed away I wanted kids right away but he persuaded me to wait which I did as I was young.

Well wait I did every year and I would never have gotten pregnant without his consent:nope: because I wanted us both to want a child. Well he had issues and concerns about being a good dad and was freaked out about it. My brother had two kids who I adored and I began to resent my OH and at the age of 31 and after 10yrs of marriage and waiting for him to get his head around it I left him.

He might well have fucked up my life with his insecurites and my chance to have kids:( but that being said I have a very good job travel the world I now drive a porsche have a gorgeous 28yr bf I am 36 and we are getting engage next month, just bought our 4 bed house in the country with fields all around.

I didn't decide not to have kids I justed trusted someone who let me down:( But I am a strong girl and I will get my :BFP: it's all I have yet to achieve but trust me I would give away my job, house and car for my :baby: but in the meantime I will work hard and earn enough to spoil my lo when he/she arrives:thumbup:


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls! :wave: How's everyone doing today? I am finally feeling a bit better from my cold, courtesy of antibiotics from my GP!:haha: I also got my +OPK but it lasted only 1 day :shrug: I normally get 2 or 3 days of smileys on my CB. So being sick does mess uip my cycle somehow :wacko:

Hope4BFP: Huge congratulations!!!!! Hope you have very happy and healthy 9 months!! Please send us some :dust: and take us on board the :bfp: train :winkwink:

Lisa+Tigger_lass: Sorry the wicked :witch: caught you. Hope she pack her bags quickly and you can try again. New hope for new cycle. Best of luck :dust: :dust: :dust:

Aurora: For me, TTC#1 after 30 is not a choice, but due to circumstances. I didn't meet my DH until I am in my late twenties. Different things popped up as time went by and when we are finally ready, I found myself at the age of 34:nope:. If I could have my way, of course I would prefer to start young... Anyhow, I hope it's not too late for me yet, and congratulations to your having #3!


----------



## Tigger_lass

"...I have a very good job travel the world I now drive a porsche have a gorgeous 28yr bf I am 36 and *we are getting engage next month*..."

Emmmmm Lisa!!!!! You never said.....congratulations babes!!!!!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention
> 
> I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child.
> 
> I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.

Hi Aurora

I know you are not trying to offend anyone and neither am I but none of us here planned to be trying for our first in our 30's (or later)...we are all here because of personal circumstances. Not everyone is lucky enough like you to meet the right person early on and be sure about wanting children with that person. We all desperately want a baby but we waited until we found the right person to have that LO with. 

We are all intelligent, grown women and its really not needed for anyone to tell us about risks etc, especially when we have 4 ladies here who are pregnant. As I said, I'm not trying to offend either but we are constantly bombarded with negativity about our age and TTC....

Ella, Sam, Marie and now Hope are proof positive that it can happen and that there is no reason on earth not to believe that we have every right in the world to a healthy and happy baby - regardless of what age we are.

Congratulations on your little one 

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> "...I have a very good job travel the world I now drive a porsche have a gorgeous 28yr bf I am 36 and *we are getting engage next month*..."
> 
> Emmmmm Lisa!!!!! You never said.....congratulations babes!!!!!!

thanks Hun:) I am so excited it's been picked for ages and ages I am soo excited! Oh is gonna surprise me with it and I think it will happen when we get the house.

I was in on sat and it's away to get sized, I can't wait xx


----------



## Leilani

Lisa1 said:


> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> "...I have a very good job travel the world I now drive a porsche have a gorgeous 28yr bf I am 36 and *we are getting engage next month*..."
> 
> Emmmmm Lisa!!!!! You never said.....congratulations babes!!!!!!
> 
> thanks Hun:) I am so excited it's been picked for ages and ages I am soo excited! Oh is gonna surprise me with it and I think it will happen when we get the house.
> 
> I was in on sat and it's away to get sized, I can't wait xxClick to expand...

How is it going to be a surprise? Surely every second you're with him, or doing something a little different to usual you must be thinking "will he do it now, what about now, now, in a minute, now????" It would drive me mental!!

I knew exactly when DH was going to propose, as a couple of months earlier I'd been in the UK and Europe, seeing family and going to a concert on my own, anyway when I got back I said something about if we had a future (I was trying to call his bluff - good job it didn't back-fire) and he said "It's our anniversary in a couple of months, let's see what happens). He left it right until bed time on our anniversary to say "so, shall be get engaged then?" I'd spent the whole day/evening waiting for it, I almost had a tantrum when it didn't happen at dinner - especially as I gave him an expensive pressie and I got nowt!! I digress.

Anyway, Hope4 - how bloody exciting for you - can't believe you found out on Sunday!! I think it's time for you to dish the details!


----------



## Leilani

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention
> 
> I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child.
> 
> I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.

I never planned to have kids at an early age (guess not before 30) - as a teacher I see too many children having children, even if they are no longer teenagers. The increasing number of parents who would rather be friends with their kids rather than role-models or even indeed "parents", is a growing concern to just about everyone in education. These are the same parents who turn to teachers to act "in loco parentis", as they don't want to be seen as the bad cop :wacko::wacko: I just want to scream "you're the effing parent - do your job, then maybe I can get on with my job - teaching!". This is a pet peeve of mine, I could rant on forever. I'm sure not all young parents fall into this catagory, but with age comes a heck of a lot of life-experiences and wisdom. When I read some of the threads on this site, I cringe at the thought that these young-ladies are hoping to be bringing a new life into this world.

Anyway, I certainly didn't feel grown-up or responsible enough to have a child in my early 20s - I went to uni, got established as a teacher, travelled the world, experienced many, many things I never would have done had I settled down with either of my long-term BFs I had a uni/once I started work. Ideally I would have liked to have had kids by now (am 37), but once I was qualified, succesful, financially secure and ready to be more settled I didn't have a partner. When I met DH, I knew pretty much straight away he was "the one", but we wanted to make sure we were both ready for the big change in life-style before trying - which meant making sure we had our house renovated and baby-ready before we take the huge pay-cut having a baby entails - had I gotten pregnant before last year, we would never have been in the right place financially to get our house renovated, and prior to the renos I wouldn't have wanted a baby to be here (it really was dire).

As for the risks to mother and child - older ladies are much less likely to run into unexpected complications, as they are much better monitored (and aware), so risks may be higher, but not so happy outcomes are in fact lower.


----------



## LittleAurora

I definitely agree with what you said about parents being friends with their children rather than role models. And the worst is it wont stop there, those children will parent their children like that. It make me mad as well! As you said its not only young parents that are the culprits! Although I read the threads on here and just feel sorry for these young girls and their babies. I see mums at the school where my children go and my heart just goes out to them. But i have to add that there are alot of older women that should have sense and life experience and wisdom, but it fails to materialize when the child comes along. 

As a younger mum, I come up against prejudice that I may have accidentally fallen pregnant or messed up my life. Lucky I don't feel the need to entertain these people, but what they don't know is that I'm educated to very high standard in several different subjects thanks to hard work and dedication it allows me to stay at home to raise my children, that I chose to have with the man of my dreams. So I, although at the other end of the age scale, come up against similar negativity.

I don't think children later in life is a bad thing. My mum had my sister and I younger and then waited 13years after that to have my brother! She was over 30 then and I see a very very different style of parenting. My sister is a university student who never wants children and my brother is in Grammer school. So as you can see we all took different life paths. Though I have to say all my relatives think I am an older head on young shoulders.

I thank you all for your honesty. And I really hope that all of you get you babies!


----------



## Hope4BFP

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention
> 
> I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child.
> 
> I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.

Hi LittleAurora, I'd like to put something to you, if you were part of a thread called TTC as a teen and you had been TTC your first baby for for up to 2 years and I posted the following:

_First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!

I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention

I wanted to know why you had decided to TTC as a teenager. Knowing that the statistics say that you are more likely to develop complications during pregnancy, you may lack the emotional maturity needed to deal with motherhood and all the sacrifices you'll have to make and that the vast majority of teenage mums end up as single parents and you are more likely than any other age group to end up unemployed and broke and therefore unable to offer financial security to your children. 

I wanted my kids at a later stage in life because I would be more mature and ready to make the sacrifices required, be financially stable and therefore more likely to be able to cope with a break from work. I was also was aware of studies showing that women who wait until their 30s actually enjoy better health, live longer and end up having healthier babies. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 35._

I know I have embellished more than you did on your post but I hope that you can see that it maybe a fairly insensitive thing to post on a thread like this, with credit to the girls on here they have tried to answer your question, I wont be doing the same except to say I didnt choose to be 35 and trying for my first.

If you had read the first part of this thread you would know that some of the ladies on here have been through some very harrowing circumstances to get where they are today, they have survived all that and remained positive and highly supportive of each other. Your post, for me personally, puts a real downer on this thread and if I could delete your post, I would. Your post is purely about your own curiosity and offers nothing back and as a result you have, unfortunately, offended me  not massively but enough for me to want to write this. I feel very protective of the wonderful girls on here and the thought of them having to explain themselves to someone who really does not understand the anxiety that comes with TTC at 35+ actually has really upset me.

I would like to be very clear about this, you sound like you are a good mum and doing a great job and I am positive that you will continue to, I am not suggesting anything other than that for a second. I hope my opinion doesnt offend you either but I really did need to air my feelings on this one. 

I sincerely wish you all the best with #3.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Sorry for the earlier rant girls, I think I am a bit hormonal! :wacko: :oops:

Time to share the details, what we did differently this month:

&#61607;	I ditched the temping, charting, opks, calendars, checking CP and went on nothing but EWCM and I wasnt really trying to monitor that but it was kind of obvious.
&#61607;	We BDd every day, once a day, from around CD6 though to about CD21! I normally Ov on CD15 but I was still getting EWCM up until CD20 ish so we kept going (little did I know  Ill come back to this later!)
&#61607;	I switched back to Pregnacare Conception this cycle, I had been on Pregnacare Plus for the last few months
&#61607;	I ate more fruit this month (thats not difficult as I am not a fruit person, I eat tons of veg), I mainly ate apples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries and grapes
&#61607;	I did drink some grapefruit juice (supposed to be good for EW) at the first part of the cycle but maybe not enough to make a difference
&#61607;	After every BD I did put pillows under my bottom and lay there for at least 30 mins, if it was last thing at night it was in there for the night! Sorry tmi :blush:
&#61607;	I drank more alcohol than usual, not that I am recommending that!....we were away on holidays :D
&#61607;	Ive not drunk coffee or black tea for years but I was drinking green tea mainly in the mornings, I stopped the green tea this cycle as I had read that it can interfere with folic acid absorption? I stuck to either peppermint or camomile tea
&#61607;	Ate everything I wanted to and lots of it, think I put on a pound or two!
&#61607;	I was definitely more active, not excessive exercise, but plenty of walking, a little running, weights & toning and yoga.
&#61607;	Oh, and long haul flights to and from the US :haha:

Theres no doubt that I was much more relaxed this month (DH too!) with lots of distractions, and we definitely covered the bases in terms of BDing - we have nearly always missed the odd days here or there on every other cycle, usually the day of O or the day after.

We started TTC in August last year. We never did get around to getting DHs SA done. I had day21 bloods taken twice, the first time the prolactin was high (just above the upper range) but the second time it was normal, all other tests came back normal including the swabs and smear. I had read TCOYF so was fairly clued up and I had charted for a few cycles so everything appeared to be normal.

I hope this helps lovely ladies! Hoping & praying for you all to get your BFPs very soon!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
xxx


----------



## lola13

Just a quick update...AF got me yesterday. I finally made appointments with my OBGYN. I'm off to have blood drawn now, then again on CD10. I'm not sure if this is the same test as what's often referred to here. I'll be taking clomid CD5-9 as part of the test, so who knows...could be THE cycle for me!

I'm also finally having my HSG next Thursday. I'm nervous about it, but it needs to happen. By next week, I'll know if there's a problem. I can't believe it took me 3 years of TTC to schedules these tests. Pray for me!! thanks :)


----------



## Hope4BFP

lola13 said:


> Just a quick update...AF got me yesterday. I finally made appointments with my OBGYN. I'm off to have blood drawn now, then again on CD10. I'm not sure if this is the same test as what's often referred to here. I'll be taking clomid CD5-9 as part of the test, so who knows...could be THE cycle for me!
> 
> I'm also finally having my HSG next Thursday. I'm nervous about it, but it needs to happen. By next week, I'll know if there's a problem. I can't believe it took me 3 years of TTC to schedules these tests. Pray for me!! thanks :)

Aw hun, I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs: Sounds like you have a plan though which is really great. I've heard great things about Clomid. The very best of luck for your tests, Fxd for you and sending :dust: your way!!! xx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Quote from Hope - Sorry for the earlier rant girls, I think I am a bit hormonal! 

Hey Hope...I felt the same...see my post before yours. 

Txxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Well, AF should be on her way tomorrow guys so am going to follow a lot of Hope's tips and see if I can get a BFP!

Got an appointment in today for an Ultrasound Scan so looks like the Muppet Doctor got something right! Scan is on 23rd of this month.

Lola - fx'd for the tests

Txxx


----------



## Lisa1

Lelliani

The ring was picked sept last year deposit paid oh has told me it wouldn't be before we got our house:)

it's been drivinge mad!!!!!! I can't wait to get it:)


----------



## lola13

In response to Little Aurora,

I'll take you at your word that you didn't intend to offend. I do not intend to offend you either, but I have to be honest. Your question is terribly ignorant and insensitive. Please think before you post.

I met my husband when I was 32. I knew who I was as a person, had established a career and was self-sufficient financially. I lived my life fully before I met a man who was equally responsible and mature. I simply didn't meet the right man when I was younger, and I was never willing to compromise just for the sake of getting married.

When we do conceive, our baby will be born to educated, well-traveled, and financially secure parents who intended, planned & prayed for his/her arrival. 

This has been my path, yours has been a different one.


----------



## LittleAurora

When we do conceive, our baby will be born to educated, well-traveled, and financially secure parents who intended, planned & prayed his/her arrival. 

That is exactly as our life is.


----------



## spacegirl

lola13 said:


> Just a quick update...AF got me yesterday. I finally made appointments with my OBGYN. I'm off to have blood drawn now, then again on CD10. I'm not sure if this is the same test as what's often referred to here. I'll be taking clomid CD5-9 as part of the test, so who knows...could be THE cycle for me!
> 
> I'm also finally having my HSG next Thursday. I'm nervous about it, but it needs to happen. By next week, I'll know if there's a problem. I can't believe it took me 3 years of TTC to schedules these tests. Pray for me!! thanks :)

Sorry to hear that Lola. It's so hard the day AF arrives but I always feel positive the next day. New day ...new cycle. I hope your tests work out ok.:hugs:


----------



## spacegirl

Hope4BFP said:


> Sorry for the earlier rant girls, I think I am a bit hormonal! :wacko: :oops:
> 
> Time to share the details, what we did differently this month:
> 
> &#61607;	I ditched the temping, charting, opks, calendars, checking CP and went on nothing but EWCM and I wasnt really trying to monitor that but it was kind of obvious.
> &#61607;	We BDd every day, once a day, from around CD6 though to about CD21! I normally Ov on CD15 but I was still getting EWCM up until CD20 ish so we kept going (little did I know  Ill come back to this later!)
> &#61607;	I switched back to Pregnacare Conception this cycle, I had been on Pregnacare Plus for the last few months
> &#61607;	I ate more fruit this month (thats not difficult as I am not a fruit person, I eat tons of veg), I mainly ate apples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries and grapes
> &#61607;	I did drink some grapefruit juice (supposed to be good for EW) at the first part of the cycle but maybe not enough to make a difference
> &#61607;	After every BD I did put pillows under my bottom and lay there for at least 30 mins, if it was last thing at night it was in there for the night! Sorry tmi :blush:
> &#61607;	I drank more alcohol than usual, not that I am recommending that!....we were away on holidays :D
> &#61607;	Ive not drunk coffee or black tea for years but I was drinking green tea mainly in the mornings, I stopped the green tea this cycle as I had read that it can interfere with folic acid absorption? I stuck to either peppermint or camomile tea
> &#61607;	Ate everything I wanted to and lots of it, think I put on a pound or two!
> &#61607;	I was definitely more active, not excessive exercise, but plenty of walking, a little running, weights & toning and yoga.
> &#61607;	Oh, and long haul flights to and from the US :haha:
> 
> Theres no doubt that I was much more relaxed this month (DH too!) with lots of distractions, and we definitely covered the bases in terms of BDing - we have nearly always missed the odd days here or there on every other cycle, usually the day of O or the day after.
> 
> We started TTC in August last year. We never did get around to getting DHs SA done. I had day21 bloods taken twice, the first time the prolactin was high (just above the upper range) but the second time it was normal, all other tests came back normal including the swabs and smear. I had read TCOYF so was fairly clued up and I had charted for a few cycles so everything appeared to be normal.
> 
> I hope this helps lovely ladies! Hoping & praying for you all to get your BFPs very soon!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> xxx

Hope, 

Thanks so much for taking time to write this. Please stay with us and keep us updated.:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Earlier today I felt I was falling into a funk of doubt. But this thread is meant to be *POSITIVE*, so in addition to the inspirational women on this thread, here's a list of other fabulous women who had children well above 35. 

Heidi Klum 36
Halle Berry 41
Madonna 41
Annette Benning 41
Brooke Shields 37
Courtney Cox 40
Julianne Moore 41
Helen Hunt 40
Marcia Cross 45
Nicole Kidman 41
Gwen Stefani 36 & 39
Selma Hayek 41
Jennifer Lopez 38
Debra Messing 40


----------



## Hope4BFP

Tigger_lass said:


> Well, AF should be on her way tomorrow guys so am going to follow a lot of Hope's tips and see if I can get a BFP!
> 
> Got an appointment in today for an Ultrasound Scan so looks like the Muppet Doctor got something right! Scan is on 23rd of this month.
> 
> Lola - fx'd for the tests
> 
> Txxx

Did AF arrive Tracey? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust: x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Lisa1 said:


> Lelliani
> 
> The ring was picked sept last year deposit paid oh has told me it wouldn't be before we got our house:)
> 
> it's been drivinge mad!!!!!! I can't wait to get it:)

How exciting Lisa!!! :wohoo: Not long to wait now then! ...and the same is true for your BFP! :friends: xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

spacegirl said:


> Hope,
> 
> Thanks so much for taking time to write this. Please stay with us and keep us updated.:hugs:

Thank you and you are so welcome, please feel free to ask anything you want! I did not want to go on too much :winkwink:

xx


----------



## marie73

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention
> 
> I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child.
> 
> I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.

Hi all

Haven't been on B&B for a little while but I've caught up with the posts. First of all a huge congratulations to Hope - that's wonderful news and I'm sending you lots of luck for the next 9 months. Glad to see the rest of you are all maintaining that PMA! I was a little disconcerted by Little Aurora's post and I just wonder why you felt the need to ask that question and to point out issues we're all aware of as 'older' women (not that I ever think that applies to me). I have chosen to conceive after 35 which has not so far posed any problems. The point about being monitored more closely is a good one. As far as I'm concerned my husband and I have a great solid relationship - we've been together for 14 years this year and have loved our life together - we've travelled, gone out, had fun etc. with no ties but we're now ready and able to give our baby our full commitment. I'm well established in my career which I intend to return to part-time with my husband changing his hours too and both sets of grandparents giving a helping hand. 

Anyway I'm nearly 12 weeks now and am due my nuchal scan on Wednesday - just want to get that done and then we can tell everyone! I've told my boss in the last 2 weeks and he was very supportive (as I'd expected). Enjoying the Easter break but counting down the days till Wednesday!


----------



## Leilani

Good to see you Marie - can't believe it's 12 weeks already. Good luck on Wednesday.

Well the :witch: got me this morning :( though not surprised, she was due some time today based on my calculations, so despite being annoying, my body is working to a pretty regular schedule, with a very regular 15 day LP. So we have this cycle and the first 2 weeks of the next before our appointment with the fertility specialist. I think I'll give the soy another try this cycle and then be soy-free for the specialist. 

The guy at work with his office closest to mine had fertilty treatment (well more so his wife), so I went to speak to him about the whole fertility thing the other day (a mutual friend told me he'd been to the specialists - so was a bit hesitant about asking him), and he totally raved about the guy they saw and said he was excellent, and they'll defo go and see him again. He said it took 11 months from their first appointment to their BFP, which seems like forever, and he said at times it felt like forever, but their daughter is 1 this month and he says that times has just flown by. I'm really glad that he was happy to talk about it (and he could have talked for hours too), and he told me who at work I should tell and how great they were about needing time off etc. for appointments.


----------



## Hope4BFP

marie73 said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hi all!!!
> 
> First...good luck to all ttc and congrats to the grads!!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question and i hope it doesn't offend Because thats not my intention
> 
> I wanted to know why you waited until after 30 to TTC. Knowing that its harder and there are more risks to mother and child.
> 
> I wanted my kids young so I was still 'young' when they grew up. I'm pregnant with number 3 and my last at 26.
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Haven't been on B&B for a little while but I've caught up with the posts. First of all a huge congratulations to Hope - that's wonderful news and I'm sending you lots of luck for the next 9 months. Glad to see the rest of you are all maintaining that PMA! I was a little disconcerted by Little Aurora's post and I just wonder why you felt the need to ask that question and to point out issues we're all aware of as 'older' women (not that I ever think that applies to me). I have chosen to conceive after 35 which has not so far posed any problems. The point about being monitored more closely is a good one. As far as I'm concerned my husband and I have a great solid relationship - we've been together for 14 years this year and have loved our life together - we've travelled, gone out, had fun etc. with no ties but we're now ready and able to give our baby our full commitment. I'm well established in my career which I intend to return to part-time with my husband changing his hours too and both sets of grandparents giving a helping hand.
> 
> Anyway I'm nearly 12 weeks now and am due my nuchal scan on Wednesday - just want to get that done and then we can tell everyone! I've told my boss in the last 2 weeks and he was very supportive (as I'd expected). Enjoying the Easter break but counting down the days till Wednesday!Click to expand...

Lovely to see you back on here Marie :hugs: and thank you for the congrats. 

Wow, can't believe that's 12 weeks already! So exciting to see your :baby: I'm not surprised you want to get Easter over and done with :winkwink:


----------



## Hope4BFP

Leilani said:


> Good to see you Marie - can't believe it's 12 weeks already. Good luck on Wednesday.
> 
> Well the :witch: got me this morning :( though not surprised, she was due some time today based on my calculations, so despite being annoying, my body is working to a pretty regular schedule, with a very regular 15 day LP. So we have this cycle and the first 2 weeks of the next before our appointment with the fertility specialist. I think I'll give the soy another try this cycle and then be soy-free for the specialist.
> 
> The guy at work with his office closest to mine had fertilty treatment (well more so his wife), so I went to speak to him about the whole fertility thing the other day (a mutual friend told me he'd been to the specialists - so was a bit hesitant about asking him), and he totally raved about the guy they saw and said he was excellent, and they'll defo go and see him again. He said it took 11 months from their first appointment to their BFP, which seems like forever, and he said at times it felt like forever, but their daughter is 1 this month and he says that times has just flown by. I'm really glad that he was happy to talk about it (and he could have talked for hours too), and he told me who at work I should tell and how great they were about needing time off etc. for appointments.

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: Sounds like you have a great plan of action now, and what a find having someone in your office that has been through the process! :thumbup: Fx'd that you will get your BFP this month and you won't even need to begin with the FS :dust:


----------



## Lisa1

bloody :witch: leliani:hugs:

Well this month I am back to PMA as I am going to let nature take it's course and get preggers the good old fashioned way get blocked and shagged lol 

Only joking I am hoping this month will be my month as me and my OH are moving into our first home together we are currently living in his apartment. My AF is due the day before we move in and I could think of nothing better to take to our new house:)

So here is hoping this is the start of our family home:) 

Thanks Lola for the inspiration and your right I believe it's just a matter of time and plenty of PMA.


----------



## lola13

Tracey, did AF show? You haven't updated us since your last post.


----------



## Tigger_lass

Sorry Lola

When i said that AF was on her way, i meant that she was about to leave...sorry! I'm now on CD7 so let the BD marathon begin....:)

Txxx


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :wave: How is everyone today? I finished my course of antibiotics and finally can say that I'm over with the flu. However, I didn't have temp rise at all since my +ve OPK 7days ago and not a whiff of a 2nd line on my OPK since. Despite that I already have the usual symptoms before AF. Feeling down. :nope:

Leilani: Sorry that wicked :witch: got you. Hope she packs her bag quickly for you! 

Lisa+Tigger_lass+Leilani: Would be lovely to welcome 2011 with a new baby! PMA and :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Beanhopes

Hope4BFP said:


> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx

Congratulations Hope!! That is fantastic news, strap on your safety gear ready for the roller coaster of emotions over the next few weeks. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Lovely ladies, I'm sending you all lots of love and PMA for more :bfp: results in the next couple of months. :hugs:

I'm 11wks 3days today and I'm having my Nuchal Bloods taken today and the Scan is on Friday when we will get the full results. It is a very worrying time but I'm trying to think positive. 

xx


----------



## Lisa1

Beanhopes said:


> Hope4BFP said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Congratulations Hope!! That is fantastic news, strap on your safety gear ready for the roller coaster of emotions over the next few weeks. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Lovely ladies, I'm sending you all lots of love and PMA for more :bfp: results in the next couple of months. :hugs:
> 
> I'm 11wks 3days today and I'm having my Nuchal Bloods taken today and the Scan is on Friday when we will get the full results. It is a very worrying time but I'm trying to think positive.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:hugs: huni everything will be fine:kiss:


----------



## Lisa1

Tigger_lass said:


> Sorry Lola
> 
> When i said that AF was on her way, i meant that she was about to leave...sorry! I'm now on CD7 so let the BD marathon begin....:)
> 
> Txxx

huni we are on the same cd!!!! yeah gotta be a sign:happydance:


----------



## EllaMom2B

LittleAurora said:


> When we do conceive, our baby will be born to educated, well-traveled, and financially secure parents who intended, planned & prayed his/her arrival.
> 
> That is exactly as our life is.

That's enough, Aurora! You clearly offended people, including me, as has been politely pointed out to you more than once now. I will try to be polite too, and ask that you kindly leave this forum. There's no reason for you to be here. We are all looking for support and understanding; you offer neither.

Best of luck in your own search for whatever you're looking for. 

- Ella


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi everyone!

Sorry to barge in and be a beeatch, but I've really had enough of trolls! A propos of both Aurora's ignorant question and Sam's scan, the risks of a chromosomal abnormality are higher, okay fine. But do you know what they are? Like .5%. Seriously! Not 5%. Point .5%! So I totally sympathize, Sam -- I was so freaked waiting a week for my results -- but everything is going to be completely fine!

I'm sending loads of PMA and :dust: to everyone! It's my first day in 2nd tri! I'm 14 weeks today!

And I want to hear more wedding talk! I have to drag OH to City Hall sometime in June... just feels like a chore, and wish we could magically be hitched without the fuss and paperwork. 

Hugs to everyone!

- Ella


----------



## Deb111

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry to barge in and be a beeatch, but I've really had enough of trolls! A propos of both Aurora's ignorant question and Sam's scan, the risks of a chromosomal abnormality are higher, okay fine. But do you know what they are? Like .5%. Seriously! Not 5%. Point .5%! So I totally sympathize, Sam -- I was so freaked waiting a week for my results -- but everything is going to be completely fine!
> 
> I'm sending loads of PMA and :dust: to everyone! It's my first day in 2nd tri! I'm 14 weeks today!
> 
> And I want to hear more wedding talk! I have to drag OH to City Hall sometime in June... just feels like a chore, and wish we could magically be hitched without the fuss and paperwork.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> 
> - Ella

14 weeks?! Where did the time go?? :happydance: 
How are you feeling huni?
xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls - Finally managed to get my swabs done today to check for bacteria, chlamydia and thrush as requested by the FS!

It's taken so long to get them done due to being at the wrong point in my cycle, nurse being away etc and it's ALWAYS very traumatic for me to get smears etc done, BUT I did it :happydance: :thumbup: and should get the results by the end of the week

Hope everyone is doing ok
Deb x


----------



## Tigger_lass

Deb111 said:


> Hi girls - Finally managed to get my swabs done today to check for bacteria, chlamydia and thrush as requested by the FS!
> 
> It's taken so long to get them done due to being at the wrong point in my cycle, nurse being away etc and it's ALWAYS very traumatic for me to get smears etc done, BUT I did it :happydance: :thumbup: and should get the results by the end of the week
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> Deb x

Well done you!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Lisa1 said:


> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lola
> 
> When i said that AF was on her way, i meant that she was about to leave...sorry! I'm now on CD7 so let the BD marathon begin....:)
> 
> Txxx
> 
> huni we are on the same cd!!!! yeah gotta be a sign:happydance:Click to expand...

lol.....i'll race ya!!:happydance:


----------



## Tigger_lass

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry to barge in and be a beeatch, but I've really had enough of trolls! A propos of both Aurora's ignorant question and Sam's scan, the risks of a chromosomal abnormality are higher, okay fine. But do you know what they are? Like .5%. Seriously! Not 5%. Point .5%! So I totally sympathize, Sam -- I was so freaked waiting a week for my results -- but everything is going to be completely fine!
> 
> I'm sending loads of PMA and :dust: to everyone! It's my first day in 2nd tri! I'm 14 weeks today!
> 
> And I want to hear more wedding talk! I have to drag OH to City Hall sometime in June... just feels like a chore, and wish we could magically be hitched without the fuss and paperwork.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> 
> - Ella

Awww you are a great mum-to-be! Your gorgeous little bean has stuck with you all the way and I think it's fantastic that you are now in 2nd tri!!! You are leading the way Ella...thank you for sticking with us and being proof that there is definitely justice in this world! My lovely gran (who i miss so much) was right...what's for you won't go by you!

Txxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Beanhopes said:


> Hope4BFP said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I have been building up to this for a couple of days and wondering when the best time was to post this, and I really hope you don't mind me posting it here because I really wanted to share it with you lovely girls first.... I got my :bfp: on Sunday :cloud9:
> 
> I am still in shock and terrified! I'm just praying that it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Congratulations Hope!! That is fantastic news, strap on your safety gear ready for the roller coaster of emotions over the next few weeks. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Lovely ladies, I'm sending you all lots of love and PMA for more :bfp: results in the next couple of months. :hugs:
> 
> I'm 11wks 3days today and I'm having my Nuchal Bloods taken today and the Scan is on Friday when we will get the full results. It is a very worrying time but I'm trying to think positive.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sam...you and your beautiful wee bean will be fine. We are all with you hun xxx


----------



## Leilani

Lisa1 said:


> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lola
> 
> When i said that AF was on her way, i meant that she was about to leave...sorry! I'm now on CD7 so let the BD marathon begin....:)
> 
> Txxx
> 
> huni we are on the same cd!!!! yeah gotta be a sign:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm just a couple of days behind you ladies, and with my short cycles, let's see if we can get a trifecta this month.


----------



## Leilani

Deb111 said:


> Hi girls - Finally managed to get my swabs done today to check for bacteria, chlamydia and thrush as requested by the FS!
> 
> It's taken so long to get them done due to being at the wrong point in my cycle, nurse being away etc and it's ALWAYS very traumatic for me to get smears etc done, BUT I did it :happydance: :thumbup: and should get the results by the end of the week
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> Deb x

Great news Deb - bet you're glad to get that finally done. I'm assuming your results from the swabs will all be fine. What happens next?


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger_lass said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Lola
> 
> When i said that AF was on her way, i meant that she was about to leave...sorry! I'm now on CD7 so let the BD marathon begin....:)
> 
> Txxx
> 
> huni we are on the same cd!!!! yeah gotta be a sign:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just a couple of days behind you ladies, and with my short cycles, let's see if we can get a trifecta this month.Click to expand...

Ready set go! The sperm and egg race lol


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls - Finally managed to get my swabs done today to check for bacteria, chlamydia and thrush as requested by the FS!
> 
> It's taken so long to get them done due to being at the wrong point in my cycle, nurse being away etc and it's ALWAYS very traumatic for me to get smears etc done, BUT I did it :happydance: :thumbup: and should get the results by the end of the week
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> Deb x
> 
> Great news Deb - bet you're glad to get that finally done. I'm assuming your results from the swabs will all be fine. What happens next?Click to expand...

Well we see the FS next Thursday to get hubby's detailed 2 lots of SA results, results from my bloods and internal vaginal scan and to discuss them along with results from my swabs and if all is ok, then we look at the possibility of an HyCoSy / HSG / Laparoscopy I think? :nope:

He said last time that that next step is totally up to me, but no point in saying no and only getting half the story and progressing no further. Spent last night looking at the clinic's website and reading all about the next stage and then the different possibilites for help with TTC - spent the whole night with tears rolling down my face - it just seems potentially such a long, difficult road ahead and I'm not holding out much hope for this month. Hubby is away in London to see his football team play at Wembley on Saturday and Friday looks like it will be ov day. He's travelling down to his cousins friday and doesn't know whether he will travel back Saturday night or Sunday morning - depends on time :shrug:

Sorry for the moan - having a very low day today :hissy:


----------



## Leilani

Sorry you've had a low day Deb :hugs: 

I hope you are going to treat yourself to something nice this weekend. I love having the house to myself (and the remote control) - my DH never goes anywhere, we are such homebodies!

I spent all of Sunday reading every last page and link on our FS website. I then went to a local fertility forum, and was shocked when the first a post I read said, "We're on the IVF waiting list for January" - and this was posted a month ago! Was feeling positive that we were getting things moving until I read that. The poster is also 37 and lives in my area, so I can't even kid myself there's a reason why the wait is so long. :(


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone. My HSG went well today & booth tubes were clear as day. I am so happy. I fully expected one or both to be blocked given how long I've been TTC.

At this point they've confirmed that I ovulate, tubes are open & DH's SA checked out fine. Tomorrow is last bloodwork to check ovarian reserve. My doctor is calling me Monday to discuss. I suspect the last test will be fine, too, which puts me in the unexplained infertility category.

Here's hoping the clomid & HSG this cycle are a lucky combo :)

We have several BD marathons ready to begin, don't we?


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone. My HSG went well today & both tubes were clear as day. I am so happy. I fully expected one or both to be blocked given how long I've been TTC.

At this point they've confirmed that I ovulate, tubes are open & DH's SA checked out fine. Tomorrow is last bloodwork to check ovarian reserve. My doctor is calling me Monday to discuss. I suspect the last test will be fine, too, which puts me in the unexplained infertility category.

Here's hoping the clomid & HSG this cycle are a lucky combo :)

We have several BD marathons ready to begin, don't we?


----------



## Deb111

lola13 said:


> Hi everyone. My HSG went well today & both tubes were clear as day. I am so happy. I fully expected one or both to be blocked given how long I've been TTC.
> 
> At this point they've confirmed that I ovulate, tubes are open & DH's SA checked out fine. Tomorrow is last bloodwork to check ovarian reserve. My doctor is calling me Monday to discuss. I suspect the last test will be fine, too, which puts me in the unexplained infertility category.
> 
> Here's hoping the clomid & HSG this cycle are a lucky combo :)
> 
> We have several BD marathons ready to begin, don't we?

Glad everything went well today Lola - hope the results from today's blood test is a good one too xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi all - hope everyone's doing ok.

So I phoned up to get the results of my swabs today - the receptionist said my notes say 'test needs repeating' so she squeezed me in on Monday morning in the hope that my results will be back in time for FS appt on Thurs afternoon

Then I had a phonecall from the practice manager - the receptionist had assumed that they just needed re-doing - well they do, but not there -apparently it's something to do with them using a different type of swab than the hospital that's testing them and they are not compatible. So I can't get them re-done there on Monday - have to wait til our appt on Thursday - turn up without the results and get them to do them there - hopefully the nurse will be a little bit more patient than last time.

They're going to have to get used to the fact that I need a little extra time and care with these things ... especially if I'm going to have to have other tests too?

It feels like the professionals who are supposed to be helping don't know what they are doing so what hope is there for the rest of us? Not even sure who's to blame for this one - not that it matters. 

Feel like it's 1 step forward and 2 steps back right now. 

Feeling so low plus hubby has just gone away until Sunday morning and I'm not used to him being away - I hate it - the place I'm at with my depression right now means I spend the whole time obsessively worrying about something bad happening - I know it's irrational but that doesn't help much right now

Guess I'll be on here alot this weekend to take my mind off it all
xx


----------



## Leilani

:hugs: Deb What a bugger about the tests. It really seems like the left arm doesn't know what the right is doing!

Hopefully when you see the FS you can discuss what happens next and just assume these tests will come back fine, though ask what happens if they aren't how they should be and find out how/if it can delay the next step.

Perhaps you can get soe mindless DVDs to watch over the weekend?


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> :hugs: Deb What a bugger about the tests. It really seems like the left arm doesn't know what the right is doing!
> 
> Hopefully when you see the FS you can discuss what happens next and just assume these tests will come back fine, though ask what happens if they aren't how they should be and find out how/if it can delay the next step.
> 
> Perhaps you can get soe mindless DVDs to watch over the weekend?

Thanks Leilani

I used to quite enjoy time on my own but a lot of things have made me very insecure over the last few months and although I've got through them, they've had a lasting impact on my state of mind and depression. He may be back this time tomorrow / early hours of Sunday but if he doesn't get back to his cousins til late he'll stop another night and travel back Sunday morning - I've told him he needs to be ready to be pounced on :sex: as this little eggy aint waiting too long! 

How are things going with you? 
XX


----------



## groovygrl

Hi Deb :flower:

I havent posted here for a long time but I was lurking and decided to drop in for a hello. I REALLY REALLY know what you mean. My DH has been away for 3 weeks now and sadly I wont see him 'till the 19th. It's very hard especially when the anxiety fairy keeps dropping in to freak me out :wacko: I know you know all the tools but...ya, great comedy movies are good and bubble baths and trying to eat all the yummy healthy things you can find. Make a big bowl of scrummy pasta! Anyhoo... thinking of you :hugs:

Sorry about the muck around re: tests. That's a big fat drag! but... looks like you'll get it sorted this week.

hi Leilani! we're neighbours:flower: don't see many kiwi's around this place. hope this finds you happy and healthy! Cheers!


----------



## Leilani

That'll be a good homecoming for your DH! Hope he gets home sooner rather than later.

Just passing time til the BDathon starts again, not much else to report really!


----------



## marie73

Hi all

Just checking how everyone is doing, especially Sam. I can identify with your worries around the nuchal scan - hope it all went well. I had mine on Wednesday and I was a complete nervous wreck but all was fine. Baby has grown so much since 8 weeks and was a complete wriggler which the consultant said is a good sign! Can't believe Ella is 14weeks already - don't think you were being hard at all with your comments re. Aurora - my nuchal scan gave me a lower risk than a 15 year old at 36! And I do think that as an older and hopefully more sensible woman I am a much lower risk pregnancy than some teens you see with a can of Stella and a fag!! I'm not being stereotypical there about all pregnant teens but I have seen a fair few like that. Good luck to everyone else - I've got my fingers crossed for all of you. xx


----------



## Deb111

groovygrl said:


> Hi Deb :flower:
> 
> I havent posted here for a long time but I was lurking and decided to drop in for a hello. I REALLY REALLY know what you mean. My DH has been away for 3 weeks now and sadly I wont see him 'till the 19th. It's very hard especially when the anxiety fairy keeps dropping in to freak me out :wacko: I know you know all the tools but...ya, great comedy movies are good and bubble baths and trying to eat all the yummy healthy things you can find. Make a big bowl of scrummy pasta! Anyhoo... thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about the muck around re: tests. That's a big fat drag! but... looks like you'll get it sorted this week.
> 
> hi Leilani! we're neighbours:flower: don't see many kiwi's around this place. hope this finds you happy and healthy! Cheers!

Thanks groovygrl :flower:

It makes me seem really pathetic when your dh is away for such a long time! :blush: and I know there are a lot of other women around here who have to deal with it too. I have so many jobs I can be doing round the house today and it's not going to make the time pass any quicker if I sit here and get down about it :dohh:

Anyway thanks for your kind words hun
Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Sorry you've had a low day Deb :hugs:
> 
> I hope you are going to treat yourself to something nice this weekend. I love having the house to myself (and the remote control) - my DH never goes anywhere, we are such homebodies!
> 
> I spent all of Sunday reading every last page and link on our FS website. I then went to a local fertility forum, and was shocked when the first a post I read said, "We're on the IVF waiting list for January" - and this was posted a month ago! Was feeling positive that we were getting things moving until I read that. The poster is also 37 and lives in my area, so I can't even kid myself there's a reason why the wait is so long. :(

I know it's been said so many times on this site, but it's so nice to know that there are other people going through all the same emotions and stuff :hugs:

I don't know how long the IVF waiting list is round here, but we've discussed it and if that's what they suggest then we would probably set ourselves a time scale to carry on trying naturally and save up some money, maybe until I hit 37 in Feb or something? Our FS website says they will do IVF up to the age of 45 so we've got time (although I don't want to wait that long!)

And on the homebodies note ... we are terrible! We have very busy lives running a small house rentals business plus we both have other full time jobs and once we're in through that front door there's no shifting us! If we plan to go out it's almost time to place you're bets on who's going to say 'do you still want to go out tonight?' first - but at least we're both the same and can laugh about it! Don't want to get old before our time though and I do now insist that we go out for just a pub meal once a week just to give 'us' some time and to get away from the TV, pc, phonecalls, emails ...

Hope you're having a good day hun xx


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies- haven't posted in ages but have also been lurking. Had a bit of a rough time lately and needed time out. 

Hope you are all OK. I haven't read back further than this page so I am a lot out of the loop!! Deb - hope things start running smoothly for you- waiting is a pain! :hugs:

As for me, I had a very painful HSG recently and found out that my remaining tube is blocked so I am out with regards to a natural conception:cry:

Looking into IVF in Norway at the mo. 

Take care ladies- fingers crossed you all get your BFP's really soon. XXXX:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi Zero

So sorry about your results :hugs: However, at least they have discovered it now rather than later and you have a plan for moving forward with IVF rather than wasting time. Wishing you lots of luck for your :bfp: very soon xx


----------



## Deb111

It's been quiet in here the last couple of days - hope everyone's ok. Dh is home safely :happydance:. Don't think we stand much chance this month as we haven't :sex: much for various reasons.

Just noticed we've hit 100 pages! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## lola13

Hi Zero,
I'm sorry about your results but sending positive vibes for IVF. You're always welcoming & supportive on these boards...you deserve some good news.


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone!

My name is Jules, I turned 38 in March - hubby is 40. I don't have any other children and neither does hubby. I have never been pregnant before and have been on BC since I was 21!

We just got married last year and I was never in a position before to have a child - I needed to find the right man who will be the best father and I found him :) I am glad I waited because hubby is a wonderful man and I know he will make a fantastic father. 

I have 4 active pills left in my BC pack and then the fun will begin!! Fingers crossed my periods regulate quickly and we are blessed with a little one soon.:happydance:


----------



## Deb111

Hi Jules,

Welcome to the group! Many of us are in the same position here; waiting for 'mr right' but he took his time coming. Anyway, you will find heaps of advice and support here and I hope your TTC journey is a short one xx


----------



## spacegirl

Well girls, i'm out this month again :-(((

My last 2 cycles have been v short 23 and 25 days. Luteal phase 9-10 days which is a defect. Not sure what cure for that is if there is one!

FF seems to think also i didn't ovulate this month despite there being a 0.2C rise...hmmmm

I'm going to go to doctor next week I think to get some tests done and get an opinion on my charting so far. Next cycle I'll be using my new CBFM...I really hope it shows an LH surge and will show I'm normal...and not add to the stress of monitoring (finding the temps thing stressful willing for temps to rise and praying they don't fall!).

Zero, sorry to hear about your news but hopefully now you can get the right fertility treatment and get your BFP.
Animal cracker hello and good luck with TTC! 

How is everyone else doing?

Cx


----------



## lola13

Welcome, Jules. As they say, hope your stay here is short & sweet. :)

Spacegirl, that LP does sound short. There are things we can do about that, like Red Raspberry and B6. I'm hoping the clomid will help me out with it this month. You should look into things you can do on your own to lengthen it.

As for me, I am in the "BD/Obsessing" phase, waiting to O & hoping I didn't somehow miss it already. I'm wondering if clomid shifted my O date. I should know in the coming days.


----------



## animalcracker

Thank you Lola and Deb for your kind words! I have an appointment with my gyn today who will write me up a prescription for some pre-natal vitamins. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Deb111

:img: Where's everyone gone?? It's been so quiet round here lately! :coffee:

Have everyone's cycles got into synch and everone's off having a :sex: marathon! :tease:

Hugs to you all 
Deb


----------



## Leilani

Hi Deb, and welcome Jules.

Just popping in quickly, because, as you suggested Deb, it is BDathon time, and Lost is on tonight; e nned to time it so we can BD, I can lie with my legs up for a reasonable amount of time and then return to the lounge in time to watch Lost. It's times like these I wish we had a TV in the bedroom!!


----------



## a_missy

hi ladies, hope its ok to just chip in...

we've been ttc our first for about 2 1/2yrs now, i'm 35 and OH is 33. we got pregnant in febuary on our first try of clomid but i had a mc :( the trouble is now i have some hope that it could happen again i'm finding the whole thing even more stressful than it was before!! 

i got AF today after being really hopeful that our second try on clomid might have worked so i'm just feeling a bit down. i had to send OH to a family dinner tonight without me because i couldnt face seeing his sister and her beautiful babies, urgh... 

i'm actually much more positive than this normally haha promise ;)


----------



## Deb111

a_missy said:


> hi ladies, hope its ok to just chip in...
> 
> we've been ttc our first for about 2 1/2yrs now, i'm 35 and OH is 33. we got pregnant in febuary on our first try of clomid but i had a mc :( the trouble is now i have some hope that it could happen again i'm finding the whole thing even more stressful than it was before!!
> 
> i got AF today after being really hopeful that our second try on clomid might have worked so i'm just feeling a bit down. i had to send OH to a family dinner tonight without me because i couldnt face seeing his sister and her beautiful babies, urgh...
> 
> i'm actually much more positive than this normally haha promise ;)

Hi hun :flower:

Glad you've joined us and sorry to hear about your m/c. It's usually pretty busy in here, but I reckon everyone is off having their :sex:athon at the moment :winkwink:

I'm in the UK too. I'm 36 and dh is 44. We've been trying for 18 months and have our 2nd appt at fertility clinic tomorrow.

Have you and dh had other tests yet?
Deb x


----------



## a_missy

hi deb, thanks... yes i noticed its pretty busy in this thread! theres a zillion pages to it haha i have looked in before but never said hi so i thought it was time to :)

yeah we've had all the usual stuff done. OH's SA was really good but my bloods suggested i wasnt ovulating. scans showed cysts in my left ovary but they said i didnt have PCOS :shrug: an HSG showed my left tube is blocked and thats when the FS suggested we try clomid next. i was pretty down hearted at that point but as i said it bloody worked! unfortunately i couldnt keep the pregnancy which i'm learning is extremely common, i didnt realise.

so once this AF is over its try 3 on clomid and fx!!

what are your options at the moment?


----------



## Deb111

a_missy said:


> hi deb, thanks... yes i noticed its pretty busy in this thread! theres a zillion pages to it haha i have looked in before but never said hi so i thought it was time to :)
> 
> yeah we've had all the usual stuff done. OH's SA was really good but my bloods suggested i wasnt ovulating. scans showed cysts in my left ovary but they said i didnt have PCOS :shrug: an HSG showed my left tube is blocked and thats when the FS suggested we try clomid next. i was pretty down hearted at that point but as i said it bloody worked! unfortunately i couldnt keep the pregnancy which i'm learning is extremely common, i didnt realise.
> 
> so once this AF is over its try 3 on clomid and fx!!
> 
> what are your options at the moment?

Well dh's first SA came back 'normal' but no more detail than that yet and no results from 2nd SA. I've had CD21 bloods done which showed I was ovulating. Am also waiting for results from basic blood tests that FS took and also internal scan. Still got to have some swabs done - but that's a long story - probably get them done tomorrow. Also should be able to go through other results that I've mentioned we're still waiting for :shrug:

If all is ok then it looks like it could be HSG etc :shrug:

Been ill all day - worried I'm not going to be well enough for appt tomorrow but it's probably just all the stress - I have major issues about internals / swabs / smears etc and the thought of an HSG ...:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## spacegirl

lola13 said:


> Welcome, Jules. As they say, hope your stay here is short & sweet. :)
> 
> Spacegirl, that LP does sound short. There are things we can do about that, like Red Raspberry and B6. I'm hoping the clomid will help me out with it this month. You should look into things you can do on your own to lengthen it.
> 
> As for me, I am in the "BD/Obsessing" phase, waiting to O & hoping I didn't somehow miss it already. I'm wondering if clomid shifted my O date. I should know in the coming days.

Yeah, thanks Lola. I was feeling pretty down and negative when I wrote that. I've been looking into it and as you say there seem to be things to take to lengthen it. I'm still going to visit doctor next week. How are you? 

Hello a-missy! nice to have you on board...

Leilani you last post made me chuckle! Are you still using your CBFM? I've just started mine i'm hoping it will give me some peace of mind with my fertility but i remember reading that the first cycle it says you are highly fertile for most of the cycle as it's still getting used to you! is that what you found? I'm on CD2.

Deb111, what is a HSG? 

Hope everyone is well...xxx


----------



## Deb111

spacegirl said:


> lola13 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Jules. As they say, hope your stay here is short & sweet. :)
> 
> Spacegirl, that LP does sound short. There are things we can do about that, like Red Raspberry and B6. I'm hoping the clomid will help me out with it this month. You should look into things you can do on your own to lengthen it.
> 
> As for me, I am in the "BD/Obsessing" phase, waiting to O & hoping I didn't somehow miss it already. I'm wondering if clomid shifted my O date. I should know in the coming days.
> 
> Yeah, thanks Lola. I was feeling pretty down and negative when I wrote that. I've been looking into it and as you say there seem to be things to take to lengthen it. I'm still going to visit doctor next week. How are you?
> 
> Hello a-missy! nice to have you on board...
> 
> Leilani you last post made me chuckle! Are you still using your CBFM? I've just started mine i'm hoping it will give me some peace of mind with my fertility but i remember reading that the first cycle it says you are highly fertile for most of the cycle as it's still getting used to you! is that what you found? I'm on CD2.
> 
> Deb111, what is a HSG?
> 
> Hope everyone is well...xxxClick to expand...

Hi spacegirl Found this info about it https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/hsg.html

Can you give me some more info on CBFM - I've found stuff about it but can't seem to see whether it involves temping, POAS etc??
Thanks


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies and welcome a_missy.

I'm cross with my CBFM just now, as I think it missed my OV this cycle! Being the obsessive compulsive that I am, I keep and label all of my sticks. 2 days ago it looked like yesterdays stick should have been my first peak of the month, but it wasn't and this mornings stick looks completely useless. So I've either missed my LH surge or I've not OV'd yet, and even though it's only CD12, I've usually peaked by now. I'll POAS again tomorrow, then stop as I'ma tight wad too!

The first month I used my monitor I had an anoulatory cycle, so I got highs all the way through, however, I did a hard re-set the next cycle and got a low some highs and my peaks, so on my first real cycle using it, I gpt all the right readings, I think it's just different for everyone, some people only get highs (which I guess is a safe bet, as it means you'll just keep on BDing til you run out of sticks or AF shows up!).

Deb - all you do is POAS with FMU from CD6-CD15 or CD25 depending on when it detects your LH surge. It is different from OPKs as it also measures your level of oestrogen, which surges before LH. When it notices oestrogen rising it gives you a high, so you start BDing EOD, and then when you LH surges it gives you a peak reading, so you know (in so far as you can say without temping) that you are going to ovulate in 12-36 hours, and you get BDing as much as you can.

Once the monitor has detected your first peak, it runs on auto-pilot and gives you a second peak, followed by a high then a low, even if you don't poas or put a stick in it, so most people stop (to sae money) once they get that peak. I have a box of out of date stick which came with my monitor (bough from eBay), so I quite often use one of those just so I can study the lines. The oestrogen line (far end) gets lighter as it rises and the LH line (closest to wee end) gets darker as it surges, so when they are about the same colour that's usually your peak - but every one is different, so might not be quit the same colour.

I think that's just about all I know about CBFMs!

So because I think mine is playing silly buggers this cycle, I'm going to start temping too - I don't sleep very well, well it's more like I find it hard to get to sleep, so I think I'll be ok in getting a solid blcok of sleep before waking up - mostly.

Good luck with everything at the FS tomorrow Deb - what time is your appointment? Go and have a relaxing bath now to try and de-stress (easier said than done I'm sure).


----------



## Deb111

Thanks hun

Very useful info about the CBFM - I may try it next cycle.

Appt is 3.30 so hopefully by tomorrow evening I'll have had these swabs done once and for all!!! :yipee:

How are you hun? xx


----------



## Leilani

I'm all good, I guess - 5 weeks til our FS appointment.

It's a great day here - but I'm procrastinating about painting the deck, but I guess I should just get on with it!


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls...wow, lots to comment on!

Deb, having just done my HSG last week, I will tell you to just get it over with! It really wasn't so bad, just a bit more intense that normal pap. It will give you peace of mind to know if there are any blockages & knowledge is power if you need to change course. I read so much about them gearing up for mine, and now I realize it's a diagnosis we should all know. I regret not doing it sooner. Also keep in mind it increases your chances of conception for the following 3 cycles by "clearing out the cobwebs".

I'm a long-time user of CBFM & I much prefer it to regular OPK's. You use first morning urine, so there's no holding urine, dying of thirst & trying to interpret other test sticks. I'm actually using regular OPK's in addition to my CBFM this month. I want to make the most of my HSG cycle plus I'm on clomid. Need to hit that egg with multiple tries!!

Leilani, use up those sticks & keep testing! CD12 is still early, even if it's longer than your typical cycle. Sometimes I don't get my peak until CD17, but it always shows up eventually. 

I received my pre-seed today, just in time! I'm hoping to get my peak in the coming days. I've really pulled out the big guns this cycle & feel more optimistic than ever. It just feels good to be doing something different. I hope I'm not setting myself up for a big fall, but I feel optimistic about it.


----------



## Leilani

OK - so the deck is now painted and looks quite fab really. And I guess I'll keep using my monitor, but my oestrogen line did fade and has now got darker again, I'll give it a couple more days (and maybe finish off the out of date sticks).


----------



## Leilani

Good luck today Deb - I'm off to bed now, but look forward to a full de-brief on waking tomorrow.


----------



## emily35

Hi there, I would like to join this thread please. 
Im 37 OH is also 37 we have been trying for 7 years. I have PCOS and was quite overweight so had a gastic band couple of years ago, lost a fair bit of weight and fell pregnant, lost at 9 weeks not fell since.

Lost a bit more weight since jan this year (2 stone), enough to be referred for the Fertility Clinic and am now in the tww in my first cycle of Clomid 50mg). I think Im around 10 or 11 dpo.

Had two 17mm follicles at day 12 and I def oved as I had a huge temp spike although I missed it on the OPK's

Feeling very VERY odd, twingeing and tickly sensations on the left side where ovary is, nausea on and off, AF type symptoms that are getting worse since 6 dpo, sciatic pain for about the same amount of time. Crabby as hell (apologies to the male car driver I was shouting at on the motorway yesterday!!!) very bloated and RAVENOUSLY HUNGRY.

Dont want to get my hopes up, am worried it could be a Luteal cyst although I have had a contorted cyst before and this feels different....

Am monitoring temps (sitting around the 98.4 mark), cervical postion (disappeared...cant find it!!!) and CM (white and watery)

Did a couple of internet cheapy POAS but were both neg :-(((

I would love to buddy up with someone as this tww business is driving my potty!!!

Emily


----------



## lola13

Hi & Welcome, Emily. After 7 years, your BFP is long overdue. Your early signs sound promising! You're almost at the end of your tww. It's killer.

I'm on clomid for the first time too, although I'm not in the tww yet. I didn't have scans done, but I typically ovulate on my own anyway. However this time I've been having twinges for the past 6 days and expect to ovulate sometime over the next 2-3 days. There's definitely more activity going on!


----------



## Deb111

So we went to our appt yesterday and the FS quite quickly rushed through all my results which were all fine and then went on to my hubby's and said there was a problem with the 2nd sample. We pointed out that the first sample was normal. He said that seemed strange as 2nd sample had NO sperm whatsoever and went to check both sets of results. Came back having given the andrology dept hell for sending us a letter saying all was normal when it quite clearly wasn't!

Neither sample had ANY sperm in it. So within minutes of walking in and expecting to have to have swabs re-done and referrals for HSG's etc, the focus had totally shifted from me to hubby. I felt like I had been hit by a truck! 

He has an appt with eurologist on 12th May and until then we are in total shock, limbo and floods of tears (well me anyway). Hubby is dealing with it ok outwardly but I overheard him telling one of his mates on the phone today, which I'm relieved about. I'd hate to think he didn't feel he could talk to anyone about it - we all know women need to talk and do talk, but men so easily bottle it up and he's clearly putting on a brave face for my sake ... I hear the deep sighs when he thinks I'm not around :nope:

So right now, we're very up and down, minds are racing ahead with endless 'what if's' and I feel like a fraud being on TTC forums as we have been told there is no way we will conceive naturally. If there is no sperm being made, then that's the end for our TTC dreams and if there is, but it is being blocked some way, they will extract it and we will have to go through ICSI. There's a slim chance that it could be hormonal but it's going to be a very hard process for both of us.

I have cried, but need to try and be strong and positive for my hubby and not put that added pressure on him

I wont be here much as I don't feel I've got anything to contribute anymore, but I will try and pop in and see how you're all doing when I feel a little stronger or have some news

In the meantime I wish you all lots of luck for your bfp's and send you lots of hugs

I've waited until I was 34 to meet the man that I want to share the rest of my life with and have a family with and now 2 years on, this - I just want to sit here and stamp my feet and yell that it's not fair and sob until I can sob no more ...


----------



## Leilani

Oh Deb, I really don't know what to say, and I'm not sure anything I say will make any difference, but you and your hubby are very much in my thoughts, :hugs:

I'm glad your hubby is talking to somebody about this, he must be a great guy to not see this as a measure of his manliness.

It could be a blockage, it could be fixable and whilst it doesn't feel like it - there is always hope.

I have a feeling we're in line for some similar results in the next week too, and I want to slap/abuse DH's GP for saying all was well, when the first SA result sheet, which I insisted we got, very clearly said otherwise. With this in mind I've been stalking some journals in the LTTTC forum, where there are quite a few success stories.

I'm here whenever/ if ever you need to chat. :hugs:

Lx


----------



## spacegirl

Deb111 said:


> So we went to our appt yesterday and the FS quite quickly rushed through all my results which were all fine and then went on to my hubby's and said there was a problem with the 2nd sample. We pointed out that the first sample was normal. He said that seemed strange as 2nd sample had NO sperm whatsoever and went to check both sets of results. Came back having given the andrology dept hell for sending us a letter saying all was normal when it quite clearly wasn't!
> 
> Neither sample had ANY sperm in it. So within minutes of walking in and expecting to have to have swabs re-done and referrals for HSG's etc, the focus had totally shifted from me to hubby. I felt like I had been hit by a truck!
> 
> He has an appt with eurologist on 12th May and until then we are in total shock, limbo and floods of tears (well me anyway). Hubby is dealing with it ok outwardly but I overheard him telling one of his mates on the phone today, which I'm relieved about. I'd hate to think he didn't feel he could talk to anyone about it - we all know women need to talk and do talk, but men so easily bottle it up and he's clearly putting on a brave face for my sake ... I hear the deep sighs when he thinks I'm not around :nope:
> 
> So right now, we're very up and down, minds are racing ahead with endless 'what if's' and I feel like a fraud being on TTC forums as we have been told there is no way we will conceive naturally. If there is no sperm being made, then that's the end for our TTC dreams and if there is, but it is being blocked some way, they will extract it and we will have to go through ICSI. There's a slim chance that it could be hormonal but it's going to be a very hard process for both of us.
> 
> I have cried, but need to try and be strong and positive for my hubby and not put that added pressure on him
> 
> I wont be here much as I don't feel I've got anything to contribute anymore, but I will try and pop in and see how you're all doing when I feel a little stronger or have some news
> 
> In the meantime I wish you all lots of luck for your bfp's and send you lots of hugs
> 
> I've waited until I was 34 to meet the man that I want to share the rest of my life with and have a family with and now 2 years on, this - I just want to sit here and stamp my feet and yell that it's not fair and sob until I can sob no more ...

Deb, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. I really don't know what to say. I can only imagine what you are going through right now. I feel for your DH too. I hope that you get the support you need.:hugs:


Cxxxx


----------



## lola13

Deb, that's tough news to take...my heart goes out to you & DH. Thinking about you that you'll be able to deal with your own feelings & be there for him.


----------



## Lisa1

Debs :hugs:

don't despair huni wait till you get more info maybe it's just a blockage. my thoughts are with you huni xxx


----------



## Lisa1

sorry girls I have been so busy with getting ready to move house that I havent had time to be on bnb

I also went and got two puppies which will be ready in two weeks time just in time for the new house:)
 



Attached Files:







pups 057.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa1

once again my opk started going bonkers on Fri nite but I just got my fertile cm today so gonna bd later fx

hoping to have my pups and my bfp for moving into our new house:)


----------



## Leilani

Pups, BFP and a ring, all together - that would be great Lisa! When's moving day?

So I'm finally OVing (thanks Lola for telling me to keep testing). I thought I'd missed it, as the past 5 cycles I've got my first peak on my CBFM on CD11(twice), CD12(twice), CD 10 last month - which was surprisingly early and now this month it's CD16, but I really think I can feel my OV right now, either that or I'm hungry and my tummy's rumbling/aching. Hopefully it means a good strong, quality, mature eggh is on it's way and even with DH's questionable swimmers, we'll catch it.

The chap at work who went through IVF spoke to me this morning and said his wife would be more than happy for me to go round for a cuppa and talk about the whole process if it comes to that. He said that she wishes she had somebody (other than doctors) to talk to her and share experiences with - I guess she never found/looked for TTC forums. I'm really glad of the offer, and because I don't actually know her, I think it would be easier to talk to her than some of my close friends, as they just don't get it.


----------



## daisy74

*Hello ladies I am TTC and am 35...I am alittle worried as I will be 36 in August but dr said all is ok so I am trying to go for it,,,,Sending babydust and BFP to u all!!!*


----------



## Leilani

daisy74 said:


> *Hello ladies I am TTC and am 35...I am alittle worried as I will be 36 in August but dr said all is ok so I am trying to go for it,,,,Sending babydust and BFP to u all!!!*

Thanks for stopping by with well wishes - good luck ttc your 3rd - I hope it happens for you.


----------



## Lisa1

Leilani said:


> Pups, BFP and a ring, all together - that would be great Lisa! When's moving day?
> 
> So I'm finally OVing (thanks Lola for telling me to keep testing). I thought I'd missed it, as the past 5 cycles I've got my first peak on my CBFM on CD11(twice), CD12(twice), CD 10 last month - which was surprisingly early and now this month it's CD16, but I really think I can feel my OV right now, either that or I'm hungry and my tummy's rumbling/aching. Hopefully it means a good strong, quality, mature eggh is on it's way and even with DH's questionable swimmers, we'll catch it.
> 
> The chap at work who went through IVF spoke to me this morning and said his wife would be more than happy for me to go round for a cuppa and talk about the whole process if it comes to that. He said that she wishes she had somebody (other than doctors) to talk to her and share experiences with - I guess she never found/looked for TTC forums. I'm really glad of the offer, and because I don't actually know her, I think it would be easier to talk to her than some of my close friends, as they just don't get it.

Thats very lovely of her and also great for you if you ever need smeone to chat to. Although hopefully you won't and you have caaught the eggy:)

Yeah everything is happening at once! I no tha I was ovulating yesterday even though my OPK was telling me several days before! So girlys look out for that cm I believe thats why it has been taking me so long!

We have been bding constanatly then gettin +opk bding a couple of days after then taking a break for a week we were sick looking at each other lol but now I realise that I was actually Ovulating several days after my +OPK.

So fx for egg catching!:thumbup:


----------



## spacegirl

Hey Leilani, 

Quick question for you...CBFM 1st cycle i'm on CD8 and still on low fertility. How many days did yo get a high before your peak? Starting to get anxious abt CBFM feel it's going to tell me whether or not I can have kids...! 

Thanks!!! 

Glad you peaked ;-)


----------



## Leilani

So starting on CD6 this is what I got each cycle, all followed by peaks except cycle 1:

1st cycle: 14 highs - most likely didn't OV so did a hard reset it to start again the next.
2nd cycle: 1 low, 4 highs, Peak CD11
3rd cycle: 3 lows, 2 highs, Peak CD11 - took 100mg soy CD3-7
4th cycle: 6 lows, Peak CD12!! - took 120mg soy CD4-8
5th cycle: 6 lows, Peak CD 12!! - took 150mg soy CD4-8
6th cycle: 3 lows, 1 high, Peak CD10 - what was that about?? - took 150mg soy CD3-7
7th cycles:4 lows, 6 highs, Peak CD16 - took 150mg soy CD5-9

So as you can see, my CBFM doesn't really know me too well! I think the Soy had the greatest effect on moving my OV, I guess I should have stuck with days 4-8, only went from 120 to 150 beacuse I was using a different brand of Soy.


----------



## lola13

Spacegirl, your peak might come later in your cycle. Mine usually ranges between CD15-17. So don't freak out if you keep doing tests & don't see it - just keep testing. Keep an eye on CM, the peak will usually follow EWCM.


----------



## spacegirl

Thanks girls! My cycles are usually quite short 23-28 days so I was kind of expecting it to be high already if I ovulate on CD12-15.

Does the blue line on the stick mean anything at all? Should I be expecting that to change when fertile??

Leilani, what does the soy do? (sorry still learning all the supplements!) I'm taking EPO this month.


Cxxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey all

How's everyone?

Been keeping a low profile recently, lots of stuff to do for the wedding and busy at work. Been lurking a little just to see how you are all doing.

Have a pelvic ultrasound for tomorrow at Stirling Royal so hopefully will get an idea of whether there is evidence of PCOS and also got my appointment today to see gynaecology consultant on 1st June. So things are moving on...fingers x'd that all ok. 

Been a ropey month in terms of me and OH. Quite a few arguments and falling out...over really little things...i guess its just part of the stress of organising a wedding! We're totally fine now but this month is definitely out in terms of BFP as i really was not in the mood for BD.

Did anyone else find they were easily stressed pre wedding?

Txxx


----------



## lola13

I can't resist replying to the wedding question. An enormous YES, we were stressed and had arguments leading up to & after the wedding. We've been married 4 years & some of our arguments still stem from wedding stuff. In fact, we just had one of them this morning! My in-laws are the source of many fights that end up with me sleeping in the guest room. And they are completely clueless as to the havoc they've caused. Ok, enough venting, could prevent implantation!


----------



## spacegirl

lola13 said:


> I can't resist replying to the wedding question. An enormous YES, we were stressed and had arguments leading up to & after the wedding. We've been married 4 years & some of our arguments still stem from wedding stuff. In fact, we just had one of them this morning! My in-laws are the source of many fights that end up with me sleeping in the guest room. And they are completely clueless as to the havoc they've caused. Ok, enough venting, could prevent implantation!

Lola, 

Sounds like we suffer form the same problem...

We've been married almost a year and i'm still a bit scarred by the experience (in-laws). We had a beautiful wedding but it was very stressful!! It would have been better of it was just the two of us. 


Cxxx


----------



## Leilani

RE: wedding stress. My DH likes to remind me, often, how I was late to bed the night before we left for our wedding (had to be at the airport at 4am, so up at 3), as I was trying to organise our wedding music and burn it to CDs as well as putting the playlist on my iPod, and the CD burner kept crapping out. That was quite stressful, as I was trying to do it quickly and he kept shouting at me from the bedroom Everything else was out of our hands pretty much, so the stress was on the low burned - but defo there. Oh - I did get stressed on the flight too, as I couldn't sleep, and I had some sleeping pills, but I couldn't find them on the plane!!


----------



## lola13

Spacegirl - now i can't resist elaborating on the in-law topic! I have so much angst over mine that there have been months I didn't ttc - I didn't want to have to see them more often. They live out of town & I dread the idea of them coming to visit more often. Not a healthy situation!

On a brighter note, I'm 6DPO today & praying for a successful cycle. With a fresh HSG, clomid, pre-seed and well-timed BD, my chances can't get much better than this. Most of us are in the TWW at this point, right?


----------



## Leilani

And - back on the topic of pre-wedding stress. I'm pretty surer that in the 6 weeks leading up to us leaving for the wedding (which were the first 6 weeks off BCP), we probably had sex maybe 2 or 3 times! However, the second we got to Italy - we started BDing like it was going out of fashion!

Lola - love the ever changing avatar pics!


----------



## spacegirl

lola13 said:


> Spacegirl - now i can't resist elaborating on the in-law topic! I have so much angst over mine that there have been months I didn't ttc - I didn't want to have to see them more often. They live out of town & I dread the idea of them coming to visit more often. Not a healthy situation!
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm 6DPO today & praying for a successful cycle. With a fresh HSG, clomid, pre-seed and well-timed BD, my chances can't get much better than this. Most of us are in the TWW at this point, right?

That's awful Lola!!! 

Mine haven't stopped me wanting a baby. Fo me it's the opposite I'm hoping having another me around will make me stronger around them and make me care less abt what they think of me...

Good luck this cycle. You sounding good to go!

I'm not in 2WW...i'm CD12. Got high on monitor on CD10 and so waiting for my peak now. 

Cxxx


----------



## lola13

Leilani - This tww is one of the worst for me. The avatar is one way to distract myself! I think I'll stick with this little cutie for a while. :)


----------



## Deb111

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Leilani

Hi Deb - so so - just waiting waiting waiting really. 2WW, waiting for DH SA result, waiting forFS appointment, bit dull really.

How are you?


----------



## lola13

Well, I'm out another month. So sick of this :(

I'll be on clomid again for this next cycle. I would also do IUI, but we'll be out of town. If the second clomid round doesn't work, I'll do it on the next one.

Better luck to the rest of you.

Deb, are you doing ok? I know you've had a rough few weeks.


----------



## Deb111

I'm doing ok thanks girls - well, knowing the sort of person I am, I'm probably not really doing very well IYKWIM lol - I'm not like hubby who has the very sensible approach of "there's no point panicking until we know more" but for me it's all feeling quite numb and unreal at the moment which I guess is my body's way of coping ... so I guess I AM coping - in my own way - most of the time. 

The appointment is approcahing fast so hopefuly we will get some more positive news then

Lola - hope the clomid does the job for you

Leilani - hope your FS appt comes through soon - do you have a time scale or know when you will get dh's results? Hopefully you wont need the appt after this 2WW :winkwink:

Hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

OUr appointment is on May 18th - so just biding time til that comes.

It's been over 3 weeks since DH made his "deposit" - but we'ver heard nothing from his useless GP! I wanted the results, so if they were bad too, DH could have the more in-depth SA done at the FS before our appontment, so we don't have to wait again!

I really hope you get some positive news Deb, is it the Urologist appointment you're waiting for?

:hugs: lola - will you be out of town doing something nice?


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> OUr appointment is on May 18th - so just biding time til that comes.
> 
> It's been over 3 weeks since DH made his "deposit" - but we'ver heard nothing from his useless GP! I wanted the results, so if they were bad too, DH could have the more in-depth SA done at the FS before our appontment, so we don't have to wait again!
> 
> I really hope you get some positive news Deb, is it the Urologist appointment you're waiting for?
> 
> :hugs: lola - will you be out of town doing something nice?

Can you not phone up and kick up a stink til you get the results?

Yes it's hubby's appt with the urologist on 12th May. At least your appt is nearly here hun and it does feel better to at least start the process of looking into the problems TTC xx


----------



## Leilani

I keep asking FH if he's rung up - and he says "I'll do it tomorrow". I think he's a bit scared to do it, he was upset the first time, but I said it could have been a one-off bad sample, whereas if this time the results are bad, then there is a real problem. His GP's practice is at the end of our road (200m), and the GP lives about 12 doors down, in the past he has left prescriptions and sample pots in our letterbox, so there is no reason (other than the GP being slack), why we haven't got the results yet.

I might send DH along after we've had our Saturday morning coffee.


----------



## spacegirl

Hello girls, 

It's been v quiet here lately...Lacking baby dust too :dust:

Deb, I hope you are ok. I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

leilani, I would go over to his house and ask! Why not?!

Lola, I'm sorry you are out this month. Sounds like you've got a plan togther of what to do next. In the meantime crack open a bottle of fizz and grab the smoked salmon (perks me up after AF shows).:hugs:

As for me I got 2 peaks on the CBFM and a temp rise 48 hrs later which is good. But I've realised recently I may have major problems getting pregnant. 10 years ago i was diagnosed with mild to moderate endo. after a laproscopy. The light pains I was having was just ovulation pain/cyst as it turns out but they found a bit of endo too.

I don't have any problems pain and flow wise like some do with endo. so after feeling ill on the pill they gave me I stopped taking it and carried on life wthout problems. I've since read on web that it's a progessive disease with no cure so it could be worse inside me now (I have no pain/problems though). It can dramatically decrease chances of pregnancy even after ablation of the adhesions.

I'll have to stop myself reading stuff abt it on the web because it just brings me down and makes me feel like it's never going to happen. I've decided to do 2 more cycles (so I have more charts) then go doc and tell him abt TTC and endo. and poss get another lap. to see what damage there is.

It's so hard isn't it...?


----------



## Deb111

Thanks spacegirl

I think a lot of us have decided google CAN be a great tool but can also be fatal!

I've read about plenty of people with severe endo who have had healthy babies so there's no reason for you to believe you can't too :baby:

Hopefully the dr will be able to help if you need it and get another laproscopy done to put your mind at ease

:hugs: Deb


----------



## Leilani

Evening Ladies.

Oh well, as expected the witch showed up bang on time (I could set my watch by her) this morning.

We finally got the SA results - DH picked them up on Monday after work, I'd forgotten that DH was going to ring on Monday, so was cooking dinner when he ran off down the street to collect them from the surgery. It should have taken him 3 minutes to get there and back, and I swear it felt like he was gone for ever (probably really only 6-8 minutes), so of course I was thinking the worst, and thought I'd have to go out and find him crying in the street!

To cut a long story short, the results were heaps better than the first sample (too low to count, some sperm seen), though they still aren't great - this is what the slip says:
Volume: 1 mL (2-6) *AA*
Viscosity: Normal
Total Motility: 40 % (50-100) *AA*
Rapid Progress:29% (25-100)
Slow Progress: 11%
Non-Progressive: 13%
Non-motile: 47%
Sperm concentration: 6 x10*6/mL (20-200) *AA*

We're assuming the figures in brackets are the normal range and so the *AA* indicates below normal. If this had been the first sample, I think we would have been a bit gutted, but to go from nearly nothing to this seems like a huge relief.

We are crediting this improvement to his new undies (boxers not briefs), maca (nature's viagra!!!) and Menevit (men's pre-natal multi vit). The latest SA was done 2 months into this regimen - and we all know sperm takes up to 90 days to mature. My DH is pretty healthy, exercises regularly, doesn't smoke, has maybe 2 beers a week and has always taken a men's multi-vit daily, and initially he wasn't convinced the expensive pills would make any different to his regular routine - he is now!

The question I have now is, should I give the Soy Isoflavones (work like clomid to help with ovulation) a rest for this cycle? We are seeing the fertility specialist 2 weeks from now, or should we give it a final shot? I'm thinking I should skip it - so if he does any blood tests (which I'm sure he will), I don't want the soy to give better results than my soy-less body would. So should we give it our best shot this month, which includes fully mature vitamin enriched sperm and the Soy or not?


----------



## lola13

That's a tough call, Leilani. I think I would opt for having the results show my natural state. Of course, keep trying even if you don't take the soy. You could be one of those BFP'ers that tell us to just relax & stop trying so hard :)

That's great news about the SA improvement. The vitamins say to expect results in 3 months, so it's really encouraging that he's already improving. Looking forward to hearing what the FS recommends. I've been spending time on the LTTTC boards and there are options to help us along if necessary.


----------



## Deb111

Great news about hubby's SA Leilani

I would say drop the soy this month so you get a true reading if FS does tests x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hello lovely ladies! How are you all doing? I've not been on here much lately so there's lots of posts for me to catch up on, will be doing that later. Just wanted to say hello and that I have been thinking about you all 

I did quickly scan through who has posting even though I have not read the content. Where is Lisa? Is she still busy with move? And Tracey, busy with the wedding? What about our pregnant ladies, Sam, Ella, Marie - hope you are all doing ok?

Will catch up with all the posts and be back later!!

Big (Bug for Lisa) hugs xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

How's everyone doing? Hope those Mums to be are being well looked after :thumbup:

Thought I better stop "TTC#1 at 35+" from dropping off the first page!! :tease:


----------



## Leilani

Hi Deb - have been thinking about you and your DH and the urologist appointment. I'm keeping everything crossed that there's an easy fix (or even a hard fix, because a fix is better than nothing). Do you know what happens at the urologist? I haven't a clue! How are you going?

As for me, I've been ill for the past 6 days (sice AF showed up), with really bad gastric flu, I've never known cramps like it. I'm glad we puched out fs appointment back a week, I really don't think I could have stomached it today! Almost back to normal today, which is just in time to start BDing. Got a very dark low on my CBFM this am, don't think I've ever had one so low/dark! It'll be interesting to see when I ov this month without the soy. 

Lisa, Lisa - are you out there???? She must have some news for us; house, puppies, engagement, bfp??


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Hi Deb - have been thinking about you and your DH and the urologist appointment. I'm keeping everything crossed that there's an easy fix (or even a hard fix, because a fix is better than nothing). Do you know what happens at the urologist? I haven't a clue! How are you going?
> 
> As for me, I've been ill for the past 6 days (sice AF showed up), with really bad gastric flu, I've never known cramps like it. I'm glad we puched out fs appointment back a week, I really don't think I could have stomached it today! Almost back to normal today, which is just in time to start BDing. Got a very dark low on my CBFM this am, don't think I've ever had one so low/dark! It'll be interesting to see when I ov this month without the soy.
> 
> Lisa, Lisa - are you out there???? She must have some news for us; house, puppies, engagement, bfp??

Hi Leilani

I was doing ok thanks, but with the urologist appt tomorrow, I haven't been doing great this week. feel sick and I'm snapping at everyone and the children at school are driving me mad (they seem very hyper at the moment).

I'm not sure what the urologist will do - a physical exam I think and maybe he will have more knowledge about what may be causing it and whether the thyroid problem or medication could be a factor?

I will update after appt tomorrow

Sorry you've been ill but glad you're feeling better. FX'd for you this month - it's about time we had some more :bfp:'s in the group!

Deb xx


----------



## Deb111

Hope no one minds me just copying this from posting in another group, but I am so stresses I don't have the energy to re write it, so apologies if you see this in other places too:dohh:)

Urology appt was pretty much a waste of time!

After the mess up last time of having the letter that said SA was 'normal' and then being told that was an error and he has azoospermia, we now turn up at appt with urologust to be told "it's a shame I don't have any blood test results to maybe give 'some' indication". 

We pointed out that they took them at our last appt, so off he goes to see if they're on the system but just not in our file and guess what?! NOTHING! So either they've lost the results or the blood. So hubby had a quick examination - nothing to report, and urologist spent 10 mins asking age, medical history, blah blah blah (read our file!!), then nurse re-took the bloods and put him on waiting list for SSR in 3 to 4 months time and then RE-DID the bloods! :sleep:

So now we have to go back in 3 weeks time for results of bloods! So we ask him what he thinks the odds are of finding sperm in cases like this and he says "with nothing to really go on, I'd have to say 50/50!"

Plus we were also told that my FSH level was a little high, which may be a natural fluctuation, but I have to have my CD3 bloods done again as it may suggest my egg reserves are low! It gets worse!

They are hardly filling me with confidence! :shrug:


----------



## Leilani

Grrr Deb - I'm really cross for you - why do all these people who you put your trust in (well I guess it's the labs mainly) seem so incompetent. I'd have been spitting tacs.

Are you a teacher too? I told my class to "get on with it" this morning, as I'm in no mood to answer silly questions - luckily my other classes today are older and really can just get on with it today, with little intervention from me!

I got a high on my CBFM today after a prolonged period of lows - looking at the lines, I expect to get a peak tomorrow, the estrogen is almost invisable. Have gone without Soy this cycle, as we have the FS appointment tomorrow morning. If I tell him I'm about to ovulate, do you think he'll have a look and check my lining etc? Not sure what to expect really, it might just be a talk-fest or I might have to drop my knickers - not sure. 

Am feeling a bit anxious about it, haven't slept well the past 2 nights. My GP told me my hormone levels were as expected for a 36 year old, but that they are in a range that may need intervention. I've no idea what this means (I never got the actual results), but I know the FS has them, so hopefully he can explain it all. We are taking DH's latest SA reults with us, as his GP is more than useless, and I don't for one minute imagine they have been forwarded to the FS, unless my GP did it.

Hellooo - is there anybody else out there???


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Grrr Deb - I'm really cross for you - why do all these people who you put your trust in (well I guess it's the labs mainly) seem so incompetent. I'd have been spitting tacs.
> 
> Are you a teacher too? I told my class to "get on with it" this morning, as I'm in no mood to answer silly questions - luckily my other classes today are older and really can just get on with it today, with little intervention from me!
> 
> I got a high on my CBFM today after a prolonged period of lows - looking at the lines, I expect to get a peak tomorrow, the estrogen is almost invisable. Have gone without Soy this cycle, as we have the FS appointment tomorrow morning. If I tell him I'm about to ovulate, do you think he'll have a look and check my lining etc? Not sure what to expect really, it might just be a talk-fest or I might have to drop my knickers - not sure.
> 
> Am feeling a bit anxious about it, haven't slept well the past 2 nights. My GP told me my hormone levels were as expected for a 36 year old, but that they are in a range that may need intervention. I've no idea what this means (I never got the actual results), but I know the FS has them, so hopefully he can explain it all. We are taking DH's latest SA reults with us, as his GP is more than useless, and I don't for one minute imagine they have been forwarded to the FS, unless my GP did it.
> 
> Hellooo - is there anybody else out there???

Hiya

Yes, I teach 5 and 6 yr olds and they can rarely ever just 'get on and leave me alone' :growlmad: although I do try occassionally! What do you teach?

I bet you're excited about getting things started with your appt tomorrow - make sure you update us tomorrow. At my first appt they took some bloods from me, made a load of notes about our medical history and then took some swabs and did a transvaginal scan. However, we hadn't had any tests done before we went so couldn't discuss hormone levels or hubby's SA results.

The best advice I can give you hun is to sit down tonight and write a list of things you want to ask - your mind will go blank tomorrow. I didn't do this at first appt and regretted it, but don't go in without my paper and pen anymore.

Hope you've had a good day xx


----------



## lola13

Hi girls, I'm here too! I had a little trouble finding the thread this time.

Leilani, if DH is going with you, it would be the perfect time to do IUI, although they may be unlikely to do it unplanned. I'm a little off with the time difference - was your appt today or tomorrow? Let us know what they said. Maybe you're joining me on clomid.

Deb, what CD are you on. Have you done the CD3 bloods?

AFM, I'm on my 2nd round of clomid, which I'm told has higher success than the first. I'm skeptical though that this comes from well-wishing fellow ttc'ers. I had my first peak on CBFM this morning and BD'd this AM and plan to again tomorrow AM. That's all we're doing this cycle - thought I'd save up the swimmers for the optimal time. You definitely feel ovulation on clomid - low back, tummy, literally sore ovaries. It's not comfortable but at least there's activity happening.

I know I haven't been as active on this thread, but I definitely want to be better at staying connected!


----------



## Leilani

Hi Deb - I wish I'd read your post earlier - I didn't have any questions to ask!

I was getting some bits of paper together this morning, which was lucky, as we had to take our passports to prove we're New Zealanders (so we get on the publicly funded list), I then read the leaflet they sent us 2 month ago and it said I'd have an internal ultra-sound scan done.

So as expected, I did get my peak on the CBFM this morning and told the FS and he asked which side I thought I'd OV from and I said left - so when he looked there was a 20mm folicle ready to pop on my left ovary (I actually think the right one is dud, I never feel anything on that side).

Anyway we met with the specialist - a very friendly, very good looking chap in his early 40s, and he took our history. I gave him DH's latest SA results, which he said whilst much better, probably not good enough to get pregnant - though he did say not low enough to say we don't ever need to use contraception again in the future. I was surprised that he didn't ask for another SA to be done, but I guess he knows that whilst DH is producing sperm, it'll probably never get into the 10s of millions, even with the vitamins. He said that in all honesty ICSI is the only way to go for us. We don't qualify for free treatment until we have been trying a year (August) and then the waiting list is 11 months after that - so nothing would happen til next July at the earliest, but if we go privately we can start in 2 weeks time (next CD1).

So DH and I have a lot to think about and of course the $$ side of things, but I expect if we don't start in 2 weeks time, it'llbe the cycle after. We were given lots of stuff to read and a dvd to watch and details of a financial plan, where you pay for 3 cycles, and if you don't get a baby after that, then you get 70% of your money back. The only negative things about this is, if you get pg on the first cycle, you've paid a lot for it, whereas if you get pg the second it's almost break even. Though with only 35% chance of it happenning first time and 85% after 3 tries, I think this is the way we'll go. Not sure where we'll get the cash from - though we have 2/3 of the cost on hand, so would only need to borrow part of it!

I'm sure there's more to add, but it's morning tea, then I have my restless year 11s. I teach business studies to 15-18 year olds, so in the main, they are great kids!


----------



## Deb111

lola13 said:


> Hi girls, I'm here too! I had a little trouble finding the thread this time.
> 
> Leilani, if DH is going with you, it would be the perfect time to do IUI, although they may be unlikely to do it unplanned. I'm a little off with the time difference - was your appt today or tomorrow? Let us know what they said. Maybe you're joining me on clomid.
> 
> Deb, what CD are you on. Have you done the CD3 bloods?
> 
> AFM, I'm on my 2nd round of clomid, which I'm told has higher success than the first. I'm skeptical though that this comes from well-wishing fellow ttc'ers. I had my first peak on CBFM this morning and BD'd this AM and plan to again tomorrow AM. That's all we're doing this cycle - thought I'd save up the swimmers for the optimal time. You definitely feel ovulation on clomid - low back, tummy, literally sore ovaries. It's not comfortable but at least there's activity happening.
> 
> I know I haven't been as active on this thread, but I definitely want to be better at staying connected!

Hi Lola

nice to see you :flower:

To be honest I have no idea what CD I'm on - I've given up bothering to count :shrug: but I reckon CD1 will be next week sometime so will get the bloods done then.

FX'd for you ith the 2nd round of clomind :thumbup: xx


----------



## Deb111

Leilani said:


> Hi Deb - I wish I'd read your post earlier - I didn't have any questions to ask!
> 
> I was getting some bits of paper together this morning, which was lucky, as we had to take our passports to prove we're New Zealanders (so we get on the publicly funded list), I then read the leaflet they sent us 2 month ago and it said I'd have an internal ultra-sound scan done.
> 
> So as expected, I did get my peak on the CBFM this morning and told the FS and he asked which side I thought I'd OV from and I said left - so when he looked there was a 20mm folicle ready to pop on my left ovary (I actually think the right one is dud, I never feel anything on that side).
> 
> Anyway we met with the specialist - a very friendly, very good looking chap in his early 40s, and he took our history. I gave him DH's latest SA results, which he said whilst much better, probably not good enough to get pregnant - though he did say not low enough to say we don't ever need to use contraception again in the future. I was surprised that he didn't ask for another SA to be done, but I guess he knows that whilst DH is producing sperm, it'll probably never get into the 10s of millions, even with the vitamins. He said that in all honesty ICSI is the only way to go for us. We don't qualify for free treatment until we have been trying a year (August) and then the waiting list is 11 months after that - so nothing would happen til next July at the earliest, but if we go privately we can start in 2 weeks time (next CD1).
> 
> So DH and I have a lot to think about and of course the $$ side of things, but I expect if we don't start in 2 weeks time, it'llbe the cycle after. We were given lots of stuff to read and a dvd to watch and details of a financial plan, where you pay for 3 cycles, and if you don't get a baby after that, then you get 70% of your money back. The only negative things about this is, if you get pg on the first cycle, you've paid a lot for it, whereas if you get pg the second it's almost break even. Though with only 35% chance of it happenning first time and 85% after 3 tries, I think this is the way we'll go. Not sure where we'll get the cash from - though we have 2/3 of the cost on hand, so would only need to borrow part of it!
> 
> I'm sure there's more to add, but it's morning tea, then I have my restless year 11s. I teach business studies to 15-18 year olds, so in the main, they are great kids!

Glad your appt went well and nice to know he could confirm ovulation. Have you had any CD3 bloods done yet? I've lost track of your tests!

I'd like to go privately to be honest just to get the ball rolling, but hubby says I'm just being silly as the waiting time for his SSR is only 3 - 4 months and I don't think there is really an ICSI waiting list from what I've heard. If it turns out that there is then I shall insist we go provately cos of my age and the possible DOR. We don't have the money, but my parents have said they will pay for whatever we need - bless them! :blush:

How are you feeling about the ICSI? I guess it didn't come as too much of a shock to you as you knew there with issues with dh's SA. Yay - we can be ICSI buddies!!!


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Everyone, 

Seems ever so quiet here lately...

Debs and Leilani sorry to hear about all the trouble you have been having. I do wish docs would be more sensitive on on the ball with fertility. Hopefully you'll be able to start the ICSI soon. 

This is my 2nd month using the CBFM and after my lovely text book results last month this month is proving to be a little different. I'm on my 6th low (last month I had just 4) and my temps are very high for pre-ovulation. However, I now know why! I have a virus :sick: So I won't be able to try this month (I'll still monitor though).

Taking strong anti-virals at mo' so quite concerned about the effect of virus on ovulation and the drugs on my pee for the CBFM.

Can I ask a stupid question for the CBFM users?? What is the point in the CBFM getting to know you if you test every month anyway? Just worried if this month is a dud (because of the virus) it will screw up my record in the machine....hmpf!

Where is everyone? Hope 4 BFP, beanhopes, Ella?? how is everything going??

Btw why is EVERYONE getting pregnant now I want to??? :grr:


----------



## spacegirl

Oh I forgot to spread the dust....:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

Just want to say hi...am now in the 2 week wait, and this was my first month to try preseed and soft cups. 
Good luck to everyone!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Deb111

Hiya

Good luck to you - the 2WW can seem endless!

Deb xx


----------



## lola13

Spacegirl - I'm not sure what the point is of CBFM getting to know you, either. It looks for the surge independently each cycle (I assume), and it's pretty standard when AF is due after that point. I don't think you'll screw it up if you have an abnormal cycle. 

Maybe it recognizes what "high" estrogen means for you so it can better identify your HIGH days, but that may be about it.


----------



## Leilani

The CBFM "learns" the intensity of the colour of line for each user, as all it really does is analyse the darkening of the blue for LH and fading of blue for estrogen. It is not some magical reader of the hormones in urine. It just reembers what shdes your lines are for future reference (if you are obsessive compulsive like me and keep all your sticks, you can become as wise as the CBFM!). The main point is that it sees your estrogen levels rising, so can give you a bigger window to BD in, as using OPKs and temping (especially temping), can only give you info after the fact.


----------



## spacegirl

Thanks Girls, 

I'm keeping my sticks too! I didn't get any highs this month just went straight to peak from low. The second line was much darker this month which I guess makes sense if it was a more rapid surge this month.

Got the temp rise today and hope to get a few more to confirm ov. It feels nice to not be worrying about it so much this month (no BDing). It's shown me just how stressful I'm finding the whole thing when we are trying. I'm thinking of getting DH to take my temp for me and not tell me the numbers 'til AF arrives. Then I'll input into FF. Might stop me staring at my charts night after night! 

Hope everyone is ok,

:ninja:


----------



## Lisa1

Hi girls

I am trying to catch up on everything, have movedninto my new house and justbgot Internet in so I'm back lol

Hope everyone is well and summer brings the stork out in force fx


----------



## Deb111

Hi Lisa

Welcome back - it's been pretty quiet on here lately 

Hope the move went well xx


----------



## Angelic

Hey everyone :hi: can I join your fantastic thread please?

Don't know if I should "introduce myself or anything! But I'm almost 39 and trying for my first. I'm into my 7th month now and unfortunately suffered a chemical last week but I'm feeling really positive about this next cycle. Trying Conceive Plus for the first time too for this cycle so hoping that will make a big difference!

Looking forward to sharing the ups and downs with you and hopefully some lovely BFP's too :D

Angelic x


:dust:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Angelic, welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss... but lovely to see your upbeat attitude. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey everyone....

Sorry for the disappearing act but been v busy with wedding n work. Trying to catch up with what's been happening with you all too.

Had a transvaginal and ultrasound scan done in April for possible PCOS. Sonographer said no real evidence of PCOS but couldn't see my left ovary clearly because of bowel 
gas (eyuk!). She said there was 2 cysts on my right ovary c3-5cm in size so these would need to be looked at again in c.6 weeks time.

Got my first gynae referral on 1st June so not sure what will happen then.

Hope you are all good.

Txxx


----------



## Beanhopes

Hello

I just wanted to check in and say hello :flower: and send you the all important :dust:.

I have been keeping an eye on everything you have all been going through and also keep saying little prayers that you will all get your much longed for BFP's.

Just to give you some hope that after 7mths ttc and a chemical m/c we have just had our anomoly/sexing scan this week & we now know we are having a perfect little princess.

Big hugs to you all 

Sam xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi Angelic - welcome to the group - sorry to hear about your chemical but hope it wont be too long before that :bfp:

Tracey - good to see you back - hope the plans are going well :thumbup:

Sam - long time no see - a little princess ... that's fab news. I can't believe you're nearly half way!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## spacegirl

Angelic welcome to the club! 

Good to see you back Lisa/Tracey hope it's all going well.

Sam congratulations! It's so lovely to have a positive ttc story in this group and to be having a little girl too! So happy for you.

Cxxx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Aww Sam...well done on your perfect little girl xx

Anyone know what's happening with Ella, Marie and Hope?


----------



## Beanhopes

Tigger_lass said:


> Aww Sam...well done on your perfect little girl xx
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with Ella, Marie and Hope?

Wow not long your big day!! Hope all your plans are in place and you can relax on the run up to the most amazing day ever. 

S xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Just to update you all - I got my blood tests back today to retest my FSH level

FSH - 6
LH - 3.6
Oestradiol - 196

I'm told my GP says they are all within the normal range so that's good news


xx


----------



## Leilani

Deb111 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just to update you all - I got my blood tests back today to retest my FSH level
> 
> FSH - 6
> LH - 3.6
> Oestradiol - 196
> 
> I'm told my GP says they are all within the normal range so that's good news
> 
> 
> xx

Your FSH level is fantastic - well done!


----------



## Deb111

Thanks Leilani

Do you know if it would have had an effect that for some reason I had a pretty short Af this time and so by CD4 when the test was done AF had virtually gone?

How's things with you? :hugs: xx


----------



## Leilani

Deb111 said:


> Thanks Leilani
> 
> Do you know if it would have had an effect that for some reason I had a pretty short Af this time and so by CD4 when the test was done AF had virtually gone?
> 
> How's things with you? :hugs: xx

I don't think the 2 are in any way related (other than because you're a woman). I could be wrong though.


----------



## marie73

Hi all - hadn't been able to find the thread until now. Glad to hear that at least you all seem to be in the system now - keeping fingers crossed for those BFP's! Good to hear about your scan Sam - and your little girl! We had our anomaly scan this week too - all was fine but didn't ask sex as we're not bothered as long as it's healthy. It had it's little thumb up at us but was a little awkward in moving into the right position to complete the scan so we had to go back in to the room again - bubs obliged then by changing position! Can't believe I'm halfway there! Sending love to all!


----------



## Deb111

Glad to hear you're doing well marie and that all is good with your surprise bundle :happydance:


----------



## Angelic

Right! Just got positive on my opk stick so it's all systems go :blush:.

We're trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month for the first time, coupled with first time using Conceive Plus. I hope DH is up for it (oh dear please pardon the pun). I really feel as though this will be our best chance so far. Keep your fingers crossed for us!!


:dust: to all xx


----------



## MrsMcKC

Hi All
Just found this thread am glad I'm not the only one out there. Am 5dpo of my 7th cycle actively TTC. Was 35 in Feb. Can really hear my clock ticking.... Seem to be getting nowhere. Any tips etc.

M,


----------



## spacegirl

Hi MrsMcKc, 

Are you temping? OPKs? or CBFM?

I'm 35 (was in May) and this is my 5th month of trying although this month we haven't been able to try as I've been ill. Bring on next month!

What's your plan of action???


:dust::dust:

Cxx


----------



## Deb111

Hi MrsMcKC

Welcome to the group - I hope you don't have to wait too long for your :bfp: xx


----------



## MrsMcKC

Hi Spacegirl and Deb111.
Tried CBFM for 5 months and am also temping. I don't use OPKs as they never seem to give me a positive result! Stopped CBFM as the sticks are very expensive. Always got peaks but also got loads of highs too so it didn't really pin down 5 most fertile days.

Am 10dpo today, crapms tenders bbs and just waiting for the spotting to start!!


----------



## Leilani

Hi MrsMcKC - let's hope your stay here is short but sweet. WHen does AF usually show?

Typically I just bought 3 boxes of CBFM sticks (I buy in bulk as need to get them sent from the UK, and most places charge an arm and a leg for postage), and now I have just started our first IVF cycle, so currently am back on the pill for a couple of weeks before I start all the hard-core drugs, so won't be using the sticks any time soon. However, depending on how the IVF goes, I will need to use my CBFM if we get any frozen embryos transfered.

So I guess that covers my latest news. AF showed up first thing Thursday morning, so I rang the FS' nurse to get the ball rolling; we have decided to stump up the big bucks and join a scheme they have called fertility cover - basically you pay a big chuck of cash up front and get up to 3 full IVF cycles and as many frozen embryo transfers as possible, and if after three cycles we don't get a baby, we get 70% of our money back. It is expensive, and if we get lucky first time we have paid well over the odds, if we get lucky on the second cycles it's pretty much break even (especially as we need ICSI which puts the price up some more if we were paying as we went). It's all a big gamble, but I guess so is life, and only 35% of women get pregnant their first IVF cycle - so obviously it still happens to quite a few women. If I haven't gotten pregnant by the end of the third cycle, it'll be close to the time when I qualify for publicly funded IVF, of which I get 2 tries, and I think if we get thet far with no baby, enough will be enough!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Nvr2Late

Angelic said:


> Right! Just got positive on my opk stick so it's all systems go :blush:.
> 
> We're trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month for the first time, coupled with first time using Conceive Plus. I hope DH is up for it (oh dear please pardon the pun). I really feel as though this will be our best chance so far. Keep your fingers crossed for us!!
> 
> 
> :dust: to all xx

Hi Angelic

Just curious... with the SMEP, why BD on CD8?? It seems so early... Guess I could wander over to the SMEP thread and ask :)


----------



## Angelic

Nvr2Late said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> Right! Just got positive on my opk stick so it's all systems go :blush:.
> 
> We're trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month for the first time, coupled with first time using Conceive Plus. I hope DH is up for it (oh dear please pardon the pun). I really feel as though this will be our best chance so far. Keep your fingers crossed for us!!
> 
> 
> :dust: to all xx
> 
> Hi Angelic
> 
> Just curious... with the SMEP, why BD on CD8?? It seems so early... Guess I could wander over to the SMEP thread and ask :)Click to expand...

Hi

With SMEP you should BD every other day until OV (so in my case that would start on CD 6 as that's when AF finishes). Then I BD on CD 8, 10, 12 etc but in my case as I OV between CD 8 and 10 it doesn't actually give me much time until we have to BD on the 3 consecutive nights! If you see my chart we didn't actually get to go through with the full SMEP as OH couldn't quite manage :blush:. But basically if we had it would have gone like this...BD on days 6, 8, 9 (OV day), 10, 11 and 13. Hope this helps x

Edited to say - I should add I am on short cycles of 23 days so that's why I tend to OV "early"!


----------



## MrsMcKC

Hi Leilani,

I usually start spotting v v v lightly at 11dpo and AF arrives at 14dpo. So tomorrow will tell a lot.

Hi Spacegirl,

Am all out of plans for a while. Just hope that is AF is going to show she gets it over with. My Husband is going to Canada on the 23rd June and I am not following him over there for a couple of months. Doubt I will ov before he goes and anyway don't want to ruin our last two weekd together for a while obsessing....


----------



## spacegirl

Hey Girls!

Quick question...

Should I lie to the doc about how long we have been trying so I can get blood/sperm tests more quickly??

We've only had 4 proper cycles of trying but thought that it would be best to find out if I'm ok sooner rather than later (with my age).

MrsMcKC- a break sounds like a good plan to me so you can enjoy your time together more. Hope he returns swiftly!


Cxxx


----------



## Leilani

spacegirl said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> Should I lie to the doc about how long we have been trying so I can get blood/sperm tests more quickly??
> 
> We've only had 4 proper cycles of trying but thought that it would be best to find out if I'm ok sooner rather than later (with my age).
> 
> MrsMcKC- a break sounds like a good plan to me so you can enjoy your time together more. Hope he returns swiftly!
> 
> 
> Cxxx

Hell yes! My Doc didn't care and wanted us tested after 3 months, but if your doc is a fussy fuddy, say almost a year, so thought it was time to get tested!


----------



## Lisa1

hello ladies well im engaged!! check out https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfCH_Tu6st8&h=0c629

hope you are all well im gonna try and catch up this evening. xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Lisa1 said:


> hello ladies well im engaged!! check out https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfCH_Tu6st8&h=0c629
> 
> hope you are all well im gonna try and catch up this evening. xxxx

Yay - congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tigger_lass

Lisa1 said:


> hello ladies well im engaged!! check out https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfCH_Tu6st8&h=0c629
> 
> hope you are all well im gonna try and catch up this evening. xxxx

congrats...loved the video lol

I'll be Mrs Wilson...4 weeks tomorrow!!!!

Txxx


----------



## spacegirl

Thanks Leilani, 

Your hell yes has convinced me!

Lisa1 congratulations!!! v exciting news! :happydance: :cloud9: 



:wedding:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Deb111

Back from my hols and I've missed all the exciting news!

Congrats Lisa - that's great news :happydance:

Leilani - how exciting - you'll have to keep me informed as we'll be starting ICSI in October hopefully

And Spacegirl - don't lie - just exagerate :winkwink::winkwink:

xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - thought I'd update in here (have finally started a journal, so I can put everything in one place)

I had an AMH test done 2 weeks ago and last Tuesday the results came back as a terrible 0.5ng/ml (which is 3.6 pmol/L) and so we were turned down for the fertility cover scheme as we're deemed too much of a risk. I was given this result by the clinic manager (an admin person), and I was really upset by result, and the fact we couldn't join the scheme, but also by the fact it was an admin person who rang with the test results - I'm still cross about than now. I can understand her being involved, as she is the administrator for the scheme, but when it's not good news, it really should have been a medical person who rang, so they could explain what it all means. As it was all the admin lady told me was what I could read off their website!

DH was upset too, so he rang the clinic the next morning to try and speak to a doctor (or at least a nurse) and he spoke to our FS's nurse, and she made an appointment for the FS to call us and explain what it all meant and answer our questions.

So 45 minutes later than scheduled the FS rang us on Monday. He was very kind (and I told him how upset I was about the way I recieved my results), and he basically re-assured us we weren&#8217;t in a hopeless situation, but it is a numbers game and we're too much of a risk for them to gamble on us.

We are now going to press on and pay as we go. I've been searching the web for stories of success with low AMH levels, and there are plenty out there &#8211; including stories of natural BFPs. At the end of the day, it really is a numbers game, and we&#8217;re just starting, potentially, with lower numbers. My mantra is now &#8220;It only takes one, it only takes one&#8221;, though if given the chance, we&#8217;re going to opt for 2 embryos.

I rang the nurse yesterday to find out when I can collect my drugs and get my injection training, and am going to see her this afternoon and am due to start twice daily injections next wednesday with egg collection sometime the week starting 12 July - it suddenly seems all very real and close!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Sorry to be gone so long!

We too are having a little girl! We are OVER THE MOON (especially OH, who desperately wanted a daughter), and I still feel enormously grateful to everyone here for always cheering me on and believing all this would happen -- even when I couldn't believe myself. 

Though I admit to having had a very anxious pregnancy, worrying about nearly everything all of the time, the test results have come back perfect. I'm very nearly 27 weeks, happily huge, and busy figuring out what to buy for the little one.

:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you lovely ladies.

-- Ella


----------



## Hope4BFP

:friends:


EllaMom2B said:


> Sorry to be gone so long!
> 
> We too are having a little girl! We are OVER THE MOON (especially OH, who desperately wanted a daughter), and I still feel enormously grateful to everyone here for always cheering me on and believing all this would happen -- even when I couldn't believe myself.
> 
> Though I admit to having had a very anxious pregnancy, worrying about nearly everything all of the time, the test results have come back perfect. I'm very nearly 27 weeks, happily huge, and busy figuring out what to buy for the little one.
> 
> :dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you lovely ladies.
> 
> -- Ella

Hi Ella, lovely to see an update from you :) A girl awwwww, so happy for you!!

Lisa - Congrats on your engagement hun!! Fab video, bless him :thumbup:

Tracey - good luck for your wedding, you will have an amazing day!

Sam - I read some of the older posts, a girl for you too :) Many congrats!!

For those who are having to go through some extra hurdles I'm sending you extra special :dust: and hope things work out very soon!! :hugs: 

AFM, I am currently 18+4, all going well. We have our anatomy/anomoly scan next Friday so fingers crossed for that. We are also moving to America in August! A big year for us :cloud9:

Take care you lovely lot :friends: xx


----------



## Tigger_lass

Hey everyone!

Sorry it's been a while but this wedding doesn't organise itself!! lol

6 days to go and i am so unstressed and chilled....honest!! Everything is falling into place and i can't wait till friday to be mrs wilson...that sounds so strange lol.

been to my first gynae out-patient appointment at start of june. more bloods, internal scan and then OH did his sample in a pot last week. hopefully will get the all clear and then it's just a case of waiting as they won't try anything until we've been TTC for 18mths. Year is up on Wednesday so only 6more months to count i guess.

I am so happy that we've had bump updates from Ella, Sam and Hope4. Congrats, love and best wishes to you all.

Deb and Leilani....please hang in there...keep strong and focussed xxx

Txxx


----------



## Leilani

Tracey - how very exciting for you. I was looking at my wedding photos today, and it was just great. I hope you have the best day and the best weather, and I would love to see some pics - especially of the dress and the kilts!

Hope4 - moving to America - is this for work reasons, or just a change of scenery - good luckl with the scans

Ella - Yay team pink! Have you been buying lots of girlie things?

Congrats to Lola too, whose BFP announcement I saw last week!

As for me 15 injections down, and hopefully only 15-20 more to go.

I notice there is now a 35+ section of B'n'B - which is quite good - but there are still a few characters over there who use text speak (something I associate with teenagers) and other with 12 kids already, but struggling for (un)lucky 13. OK, so that is a bit of a lie, but you know what I mean. I spend most of my B'n'B time in the LTTTC sections or the journals of the ladies I'm stalking - much less infuriating!


----------



## Hope4BFP

Leilani said:


> Tracey - how very exciting for you. I was looking at my wedding photos today, and it was just great. I hope you have the best day and the best weather, and I would love to see some pics - especially of the dress and the kilts!
> 
> Hope4 - moving to America - is this for work reasons, or just a change of scenery - good luckl with the scans
> 
> Ella - Yay team pink! Have you been buying lots of girlie things?
> 
> Congrats to Lola too, whose BFP announcement I saw last week!
> 
> As for me 15 injections down, and hopefully only 15-20 more to go.
> 
> I notice there is now a 35+ section of B'n'B - which is quite good - but there are still a few characters over there who use text speak (something I associate with teenagers) and other with 12 kids already, but struggling for (un)lucky 13. OK, so that is a bit of a lie, but you know what I mean. I spend most of my B'n'B time in the LTTTC sections or the journals of the ladies I'm stalking - much less infuriating!

Hi Leilani, great news on your progress so far! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for hitting the jackpot on your first attempt :thumbup: I've been reading youjr journal - it is fascinating how much they know and what they can do these days!

We are moving due to DH's work, very exciting times indeed, I'll be 6 months by the time we do the final move. It turns out that our LO was conceived out there during a trip in March so it will be a true American baby! :-D


----------



## Leilani

Please don't name you baby after where it was conceived! Unless it was somewhere with a cool name, that doesn't make you sound like Posh Spice!


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Girls, 

I just thought I'd let you know that at 12 dpo I'm a day late so did a boots test and I'm pregnant!

I feel so strange right now. Numb really it's all v. surreal and I can't quite believe it.

If I'm honest I'm slightly terrified too! 

Early days I know but keep them crossed for me.

:cloud9:

Baby dust to all of you!
:dust:


----------



## Deb111

Hi Spacegirl!!

Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Praying for a H&H 9 months for you 
Deb xx


----------



## spacegirl

Thanks Deb111!

You've always been so lovely and supportive. I hope you get your BFP soon xxxx

:dust:


----------



## Leilani

That's great news - I saw your post about your helpful doctor - now you don't have a chance to follow her advice - it must have been the PMA!!!

Yay!


----------



## spacegirl

Leilani said:


> That's great news - I saw your post about your helpful doctor - now you don't have a chance to follow her advice - it must have been the PMA!!!
> 
> Yay!

Haha it was quite typical really finding out shortly after we'd seen her! 

Leilani,I've been reading your journal. I hope you find a way soon. I have to say I think you are a great writer and you make me laugh alot.:hugs: XXX


----------



## Tessa

spacegirl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know that at 12 dpo I'm a day late so did a boots test and I'm pregnant!

Aw, that's wonderful news!!
Congrats to you and OH! :flower:


----------

